# Tittenquiz!



## Muli (4 Mai 2006)

So habe hier mal das Dekoltée eine bekannten Dame ausgeschnitten und möchte von euch wissen, um wen es sich dabei handelt! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn derjenige, der es errät ein neues Pic für die anderen bereithält! Greetz Muli


Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema!
*Welcher Dame gehört dieser Ausschnitt?*





​


----------



## t0x (5 Mai 2006)

Ich würde mal auf die Frau Alba tippen 

mfg


----------



## Muli (5 Mai 2006)

Also Frau Alba ist es nicht!
Ich gebe mal den Tipp, dass Sie eine Deutsche ist und eigentlich jeder"mann" bekannt!
Vielleicht noch jemand anders eine Idee?


----------



## coccaino (7 Mai 2006)

ich tippe auf jessica simpson.


----------



## Muli (7 Mai 2006)

Ich wiederhole hier nochmal meinen Tipp von oben 

Sie ist eine *deutsche* "Schauspielerin"


----------



## Antibus (7 Mai 2006)

Mmmmh, ne gute Frage. Also vielleicht Jeanette Biedermann?? Aber eigentlich ist die Haut dafür zu braun. Ich hab das Bild auch noch nirgendwo gesehen. Ich überleg noch ein bischen. Vielleicht komm ich ja doch drauf.


----------



## Muli (7 Mai 2006)

Antibus schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bild auch noch nirgendwo gesehen.



Also das Bild ist in diesem Board online ...  Und gegen 20h - 21h werd ich es auflösen, wenn bis dahin niemand drauf gekommen ist.
Werd euch natürlich dann auch was neues zum knabbern raussuchen...


----------



## Julio (7 Mai 2006)

ich tippe mal auf die "schauspielerin" gina wild...liege ich da richtig





so mädels...meine frage nun

who´s that girl???


----------



## Julio (8 Mai 2006)

habt ih denn gar keine ideen?

sie ist eine amerikanische schauspielerin


----------



## Muli (8 Mai 2006)

Ich würde mal auf Katie Price oder einen Star aus der Erotik-Branche tippen:
Jenna Jameson vielleicht!


----------



## Julio (9 Mai 2006)

nö...dreht relativ seriöse streifen, zum teil auch komödien

p.s.

der name von verpackungen (beim gewicht) lautet wie ihr vorname


----------



## Muli (9 Mai 2006)

Dann vermute ich mal Tara (Tetrapak) Reid ...


----------



## Julio (9 Mai 2006)

vollkommen richtig geraten...welch eine gute allgemeinbildung

hier dat mädel mal in voller (halber) pracht


----------



## Muli (9 Mai 2006)

Also ohne die Hinweise hätte ich es nicht so einfach hinbekommen 
Also vielen Dank für die kleine Unterstützung!

Jetzt habe ich nochmal ein nicht allzu schweres! Sollte sogar ohne Hinweis lösbar sein ...



*Zu welcher Dame gehört dieser Ausschnitt?*






​


----------



## root (9 Mai 2006)

Ist das vielleicht Jessica Simpson?!


----------



## Muli (9 Mai 2006)

Nein, Jessica Simpson ist das nicht!
Aber Amerikanerin ist schon richtig


----------



## Guardian (9 Mai 2006)

Ich würde auf Mariah Carey tippen. Glaube aber die hat ne größere Oberweite.


----------



## Muli (9 Mai 2006)

Tja ...
das mit der größeren Oberweite stimmt nicht ganz!
Hier die Auflösung:






*Mariah Carey!


Ok, welcher Dame gehört dieser ansehnliche Vorbau?*





​


----------



## Muli (11 Mai 2006)

Dann gebe ich hier mal einen kleinen Tipp:

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Deutsche. Und im Jahre 2002 kannten 90% der deutschen Bevölkerung ihren Namen... 

Sollte also lösbar sein!


----------



## xero (16 Mai 2006)

Ist es vll Verona Feld-Pooth? 
Die hat zwar eig. größere Tüten aber n versuch isset wert!


----------



## Muli (16 Mai 2006)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein und hier auflösen:

*Tada! Frau Verona Pooth! Glückwunsch xero!*




​


----------



## Driver (16 Mai 2006)

*Dann will ich auch mal mein Senf dazu geben *
*Zu welchem Star & Sternchen gehört dieser Ausschnitt?*



​


----------



## Paulus (17 Mai 2006)

Würde mal auf Kelly Trump oder Pamela Anderson tippen ...


----------



## Driver (17 Mai 2006)

leider falsch.

mal ein kleiner tip ... sie ist schauspielerin und kommt aus denn staaten.


----------



## fl4m3 (17 Mai 2006)

Hmm Schauspielerin trifft ja auch auf Jessica Simpson zu, oder nicht? (na also im entferntsten sinne)
Gina lee nolin (oder so) könnte es auch sein naja entscheide mich mal für sie!


gruss fl4m3


----------



## Driver (17 Mai 2006)

leider auch nicht.
sie ist eher aus einer früheren serie bekannt aus Beverly Hills 
na, jetzt müßte doch der groschen gefallen sein ...


----------



## illidan (17 Mai 2006)

Ist das vielleicht Tori spelling?! Wobei sie ja eigentlich braune Haare hat. Aber die kann man sich ja färben. Ich hab sie auch schonmal mit blonden Haaren gesehen. Also versuch ichs mal mit ihr. Schadet ja nicht! 

gruß zer0


----------



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

Und ich tippe nebenbei mal auf *Jenny Garth*! Die zweite im Bunde! Blond, aber ich glaube Ihre Tüten sind ein wenig kleiner ... Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

and the winner is ... *zer0*

zer0 lag genau richtig ... es ist Tori Spelling!



​


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2006)

Dann habe ich hier mal wieder den nächsten!
Sollte eigentlich nicht allzu schwer sein, deshalb gebe ich vorerst mal keine Tipps!

*Und Ladies und Gentlemen? Wer isses?*



​


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

ich würde ja glatt auf Pam Anderson tippen


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2006)

Pam Anderson ist leider nicht richtig!
Aber ich lasse es noch ein wenig weiterlaufen ...
Vielleicht landet ja noch jemand ohne Tipp einen Treffer!

Greetz


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

vielleicht Cora Schumacher? nen versuch isses wert.
bin eigentlich kein experte auf dem gebiet


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2006)

*Experte genug so wie es aussieht 


Hier die Lösung:
*






*Wäre schön wenn jetzt mal jemand anders hier ein schönes Dekoltée fürs allgemeine Geratewohl einstellt *

Greetz Muli
​


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

das war wirklich nur zufall!

und hier das nächste ...



​


----------



## illidan (18 Mai 2006)

Es ist* Jana Ina* aus der neusten Maximausgabe! 





Wer ist das ?


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

jut ey 

tippe mal auf Beyonce


----------



## illidan (18 Mai 2006)

Ne, ist ne deutsche. Naja, sagen wir mal sie ist hier geboren und kann auch perfekt deutsch!


----------



## Driver (19 Mai 2006)

eventuell die Naddel?


----------



## illidan (19 Mai 2006)

Auch net! 

Hier noch ein Tipp:

Sie ist eine deutsch-türkische TV-Moderatorin! 

So, ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu viel verraten! 

zer0


----------



## Scwie (20 Mai 2006)

evtl. Gülcan? Sonst kenn ich keine deutsch-türkische Moderatorin.


----------



## illidan (20 Mai 2006)

Richtig! Voll ausgeschrieben heisst sie Guelcan Karahanci! 

Das Bild st aus der Vorletzten oder Vor-Vorletzten MAximausgabe!

Das ist das öminöse Bild:









Wie siehts mit einem neuen Bild aus,Scwie?


----------



## Scwie (20 Mai 2006)

o. k. hier nun mein Bild





Einen Tip gebe ich jetzt noch nicht, denn sie ist weltweit bekannt.


----------



## Scwie (23 Mai 2006)

Geht es hier nicht weiter?

Dann gibts halt doch nen Tip.

Sie ist ein Top-Model.


----------



## Driver (23 Mai 2006)

Tyra Banks?


----------



## illidan (23 Mai 2006)

Driver schrieb:


> Tyra Banks?




Ich denke nicht das das Tyra Banks ist. Dafür ist das Dekoltée zu hellhäutig. Ist das vielleicht *Adriana Lima*?! Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich kenn mich bei den Models überhaupt nicht aus. Also hab ich einfach mal drauflosgeraten. Und überlegt, wer denn das sein könnte.


----------



## bupa28 (23 Mai 2006)

Ich denke, es ist unsere *Heidi*.


----------



## Scwie (23 Mai 2006)

And the winner is ...





bupa28.

Wir würden uns über einen neuen Ausschnitt von dir freuen!


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2006)

Dann will ich doch eben nochmal eines hier lassen!
Ist auch nicht allzu schwierig, also immer munter drauf los raten!

* Welche gut gebaute Dame hat Muli denn hier wohl für Euch rausgesucht?*




​


----------



## spoiler (24 Mai 2006)

Das sollte wohl Shannon sein! Kann aber leider nichts neues starten da ich nicht an meinem Rechner chille  werd das aber nachholen! Sofern es richtig ist 

Ich muss weg 
greetz spoiler


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2006)

Shannon Elizabeth ist absolut richtig! War ja auch ziemlich einfach ... 
Habe hier dann nochmal das komplette Pic für euch...







... und warte jetzt mal auf einen kleinen Beitrag von wem anderes! Jeder darf sich zuständig fühlen ... ​


----------



## spoiler (27 Mai 2006)

So dann hau ich mal schnell was rein!



​
Tip ist: INTERNATIONAL und einfach sweeeet


----------



## spoiler (28 Mai 2006)

nun gut. Sie ist Schauspielerin und schon seit langer Zeit dabei. Das Bild ist auch hier wieder im Board vertreten!


----------



## spoiler (29 Mai 2006)

Hm... tja dann halt ganz einfach! Sie ist bekannt geworden in "Wer ist hier der Boss?" als Samantha 'Sam' Micelli !!!

So aber jetzt bitte


----------



## illidan (29 Mai 2006)

Allysa Milano?! Die hätte ich nie und nimmer erkannt.


----------



## spoiler (30 Mai 2006)

Und der Gewinner ist zer0  sry bin nicht zuhause sonst würd ich's posten aber wie gesagt sie ist hier und auch bei mir vertreten!!! muss leider mal wieder los. bis dann ....

greetz spoili


----------



## Driver (30 Mai 2006)

ich nehme dir die arbeit mal ab spoili


----------



## spoiler (2 Juni 2006)

thx  keine zeit leider


----------



## Muli (8 Juni 2006)

So, dann will ich hier jetzt mal wieder ein neues Bildchen für Euch reinstellen!


*Welcher Dame gehört dieses schöne Dekoltée?*




​


----------



## Rudi (8 Juni 2006)

Jennifer Aniston würde ich tippen


----------



## Muli (8 Juni 2006)

Jennifer Aniston ist leider nicht richtig ...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## theIdiot64 (10 Juni 2006)

Lindsay Lohan vielleicht?


----------



## Rudi (11 Juni 2006)

Gib mal ein tipp


----------



## Muli (12 Juni 2006)

Leider stimmt auch Frau Lohan nicht ...

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein und verrate euch noch, dass es sich dabei um eine Deutsche handelt, die im Bereich Comedy groß geworden ist ...


----------



## Driver (12 Juni 2006)

ist es vielleicht *Anke Engelke*?


----------



## Muli (12 Juni 2006)

*And the winner is ....*






Herzlichen Glückwunsch Driver! Anke Engelke ist richtig!

Bist du so gut und sorgst dann hier mal für Nachschub? ​


----------



## Driver (12 Juni 2006)

*Dann auf in die nächste Runde 
Zu welchem Star & Sternchen gehört dieser Ausschnitt?*




​


----------



## Driver (13 Juni 2006)

was los hier ... keiner ne ahnung??


----------



## Rudi (13 Juni 2006)

nich wirklich wie wärs mit nem tip


----------



## Muli (13 Juni 2006)

Ich tippe mal auf Angelina Jolie ... einfach mal so!


----------



## Driver (13 Juni 2006)

es ist eine deutsche schauspielerin


----------



## Rudi (13 Juni 2006)

Annete Frier??


----------



## Driver (13 Juni 2006)

leider falsch Rudi ... kommt eher nicht aus der comedy ecke


----------



## Sandy81 (13 Juni 2006)

Bei den Tüten würde ich mal sagen: Michaela Schaffrath, die älteren werden sie als Gina Wild kennen, oder?


----------



## Driver (13 Juni 2006)

nene ... leider auch nicht richtig


----------



## Muli (19 Juni 2006)

Dann tippe ich jetzt nochmal ganz frech auf Frau Neldel (mit Push up ... ) LOL


----------



## FcG.Kiffer (19 Juni 2006)

ich könnte mir auch jemanden wie...ach wie heißt se jetzt....fu ich komm nicht auf den namen....ach ja...eva habermann vorstellen


----------



## Driver (20 Juni 2006)

Alexandra Neldel ist absolut richtig. 
Siehe ..



​


----------



## Muli (20 Juni 2006)

Dann will ich hier mal für eine Fortsetzung sorgen:

*Zu welcher Dame gehört denn dieses Dekoltée?*




​


----------



## Maddason (24 Juni 2006)

Catherine Bell vielleicht?


----------



## Muli (26 Juni 2006)

Catherine Bell ist leider nicht richtig! Aber als kleiner Tipp: Es geht in die Richtung Hollywood!


----------



## spoiler (26 Juni 2006)

Ich würde mal sagen das es meine lieblings Austin Powers Schauspielerin war 





so und weiter gehts  hier das nächste Bild!!!



​


----------



## spoiler (26 Juni 2006)

Tip: Sie kommt aus Hollywood's Heimatfilmabteilung


----------



## Muli (27 Juni 2006)

Dann tippe ich mal auf Tera Patrick!


----------



## spoiler (27 Juni 2006)

und der Gewinner ist Muli  



​


----------



## Muli (6 Juli 2006)

Mensch, wieso sagt mir denn keiner, dass ich hier mal wieder den Pokal abgeräumt habe 

Dann will ich diesem Thema mal wieder einen Schubs geben und zu einer weiteren Raterunde einläuten! Und das ganz ohne Tipps 

Da kommt Ihr schon drauf! *Wessen Dekoltée ist das hier?*






Viel Glück und Spaß beim Raten!

Greetz Muli!​


----------



## Rudi (6 Juli 2006)

Das kann ich net sehen.


----------



## rollins (6 Juli 2006)

sonja kraus


----------



## Rudi (6 Juli 2006)

Ok jetzt kann ichs sehen. Würd auch sagen ist Sonya Kraus


----------



## Muli (7 Juli 2006)

Das war wohl bissl zu einfach ...

Ok Rollins, hier ist die Auflösung und jetzt kommt dein Bild, um hier weiterraten zu dürfen


----------



## rollins (7 Juli 2006)

Alles Klar Jetzt Mal Was Von Mir








Viel Spaß


----------



## schmalhans (7 Juli 2006)

jennifer lopez


----------



## Blinder Io (8 Juli 2006)

Hmmm, ich tippe mal auf *Leah Remini*.


----------



## rollins (8 Juli 2006)

Hier Ist Die Auflösung







Leah Remini Aus King Of Queens

Damit Wäre Die Fackel An Blinder Io Weiter Gereicht


----------



## Blinder Io (8 Juli 2006)

OkiDoki, ich nehme die Fackel gerne auf:








Ich wünsche fröhliches Raten !


----------



## schmalhans (8 Juli 2006)

lena gercke oder frau biedermann?


----------



## Blinder Io (8 Juli 2006)

Nein, weder die eine noch die andere !


----------



## Lightburg (8 Juli 2006)

Eva Padberg?


----------



## fl4m3 (8 Juli 2006)

Allyssa Milano?


----------



## Blinder Io (8 Juli 2006)

Nein und nochmal Nein !

Tipp: Ursprünglich kommt die Frau aus dem Bereich "Musik".


----------



## Lightburg (9 Juli 2006)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## Blinder Io (9 Juli 2006)

Nein.

Mittlerweile ist die gesuchte Person durchaus erfolgreich als Schauspielerin unterwegs.


----------



## Lightburg (9 Juli 2006)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Blinder Io (9 Juli 2006)

Um Himmels willen Nein, wer bitteschön würde denn allen ernstes die "Schauspielkarriere" von La Lopez als erfolgreich bezeichenen ???   

Die gesuchte Person liegt altersmäßig eher im Bereich von Jessica Simpson und kommt aus den USA.


----------



## mad2xlc (9 Juli 2006)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Blinder Io (9 Juli 2006)

*Ladies und Gentlemen, we have a winner !!!*

Mandy Moore ist richtig und *mad2xlc* darf weitermachen.

Und hier das Lösungsbild:


----------



## mad2xlc (9 Juli 2006)

viel spaß beim raten

@Blinder Io
hast du von dem bild das ganze set?


----------



## Blinder Io (9 Juli 2006)

Keira Knightley ?

Ich hab zumindest 4 oder 5 Pics, die aus dem selben Shooting stammen ... falls Interesse besteht, kann ich das Zeug die nächsten Tage ja mal hochladen ...


----------



## mad2xlc (10 Juli 2006)

Nein leider Keira ist es nicht.


----------



## rollins (10 Juli 2006)

Mischa Barton Aus The O.C?


----------



## mad2xlc (10 Juli 2006)

etwas älter als keira und mischa


----------



## Steve85 (10 Juli 2006)

ja würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## mad2xlc (12 Juli 2006)

naja sind ja nur 2-3 jahre unterschied.
bis zum wochenende lass ich euch mindestens noch zeit, vielleicht postet ja irgendjemand das lösungsbild
bin die nächsten tage bei einem festival.


----------



## celebrator (26 Juli 2006)

Naaaa, weiß denn keiner was???


----------



## Muli (26 Juli 2006)

Ich tippe mal eben noch auf Jessica Alba!


----------



## mad2xlc (27 Juli 2006)

leider auch nicht
sie spielt in einer im kommenden herbst von pro7 ausgestrahlten tv serie.


----------



## celebrator (27 Juli 2006)

Maggie Grace aus LOST???


----------



## Blinder Io (27 Juli 2006)

Ellen Pompeo aus Grey's Anatomy ?


----------



## mad2xlc (28 Juli 2006)

Wir haben einen Gewinner *celebrator*.
Du darfst weiter machen.

Maggie Grace ist die richtige Antwort.


----------



## celebrator (28 Juli 2006)

Yippppiiiiieeee :laola2: 

Viel Spass beim Raten:




MfG


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Juli 2006)

Jennifer Love Hewitt ?


----------



## mad2xlc (29 Juli 2006)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt ?


^^
war wohl zu einfach *gg*


----------



## celebrator (29 Juli 2006)

mad2xlc schrieb:


> ^^
> war wohl zu einfach *gg*



Das ist richtig!





Der nächste bitte...


----------



## Blinder Io (29 Juli 2006)

Diesen giftgrünen Bikini (samt Inhalt) würde ich überall erkennen  

Und hier das neue Ratebild:






*Viel Spaß !*


----------



## celebrator (29 Juli 2006)

Ich tippe mal auf Jennifer Lopez!


----------



## Didi23 (30 Juli 2006)

gib mal n Tipp


----------



## Blinder Io (30 Juli 2006)

Wie ... jetzt schon ein Tipp ???

OK, Tipp Nr. 1: Es ist nicht Jennifer Lopez  

Tipp Nr. 2: Sie kommt nicht aus dem Bereich "Musik"


----------



## sammyfight56 (31 Juli 2006)

i really can't read any of this
but a post is a post


----------



## spoiler (31 Juli 2006)

sammyfight56 schrieb:


> i really can't read any of this
> but a post is a post



lol nice! It is only the question: who she is? Do you know it, when you only see her boobies in bikini or something like that?

Have fun


----------



## mad2xlc (31 Juli 2006)

ich würde sagen sie ist aus dem asiatischen raum. doch wer es ist kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Blinder Io (1 Aug. 2006)

Nein, sie stammt aus Old Europe !


----------



## Kistenkalle (1 Aug. 2006)

Also ich habe keine Ahnung, aber der Vorbau gefällt mir


----------



## celebrator (1 Aug. 2006)

Kistenkalle schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Ahnung, aber der Vorbau gefällt mir




....das bringt uns nicht weiter....
Ich sag' mal: Model - Laetitia Casta!


----------



## dirkm3006 (1 Aug. 2006)

könnte auch britney sein


----------



## wookie08 (1 Aug. 2006)

Adrian Lima vielleicht ???


----------



## GFloit (2 Aug. 2006)

Rhona Mitra ?!?! LOL


----------



## kai23 (2 Aug. 2006)

einen Tpp bitte, finde es sonst zu schwer


----------



## Witchbladex (2 Aug. 2006)

Eva Padberg ?


----------



## Blinder Io (2 Aug. 2006)

celebrator schrieb:


> ....das bringt uns nicht weiter....
> Ich sag' mal: Model - Laetitia Casta!



Ladies & Gentlemen, Boys & Girls, Children of all ages ...

We have a winner !!!! :laola2:

Laetitia Casta ist richtig und *celebrator* ist dran :thumbup: 

Achso, hier noch das Lösungsbild:


----------



## celebrator (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich seh' schon, das ist wieder viel zu einfach....


----------



## Blubbi0909 (2 Aug. 2006)

wie seitn ihr drauf *fg*


----------



## Buddhist2306 (2 Aug. 2006)

Miss Spears würde ich sagen


----------



## kleenerkerl (2 Aug. 2006)

ich bins bestimmt nicht


----------



## Spiederman83 (2 Aug. 2006)

celebrator schrieb:


> Ich seh' schon, das ist wieder viel zu einfach....




die ganz rechts denke ich mal is paris


----------



## Blinder Io (3 Aug. 2006)

Da tippe ich doch mal auf Atomic Kitten !!!


----------



## xero (3 Aug. 2006)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> Da tippe ich doch mal auf Atomic Kitten !!!


würd ich auch ganz stark drauf tippen :thumbup: 
by the way^^


----------



## celebrator (3 Aug. 2006)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> Da tippe ich doch mal auf Atomic Kitten !!!




Sag' ich doch - zu einfach!
Blinder Io is the winner!

http://php.allstarz.ee/artistid/pildid/135/atomic-kitten-1024x768-17611.jpg


----------



## Blinder Io (3 Aug. 2006)

Na dann will ich mal wieder:





Viel Spaß beim Raten !


----------



## ochse5 (3 Aug. 2006)

Das könnte Jenna sein, oder ?


----------



## Frobenius (3 Aug. 2006)

Nö, zu klein für Jenna. Eher Carmen Electra


----------



## celebrator (3 Aug. 2006)

Nettes Kaliber - die Sängerin Anastacia??


----------



## wookie08 (3 Aug. 2006)

Sonja Kraus ??? vielleicht ???


----------



## Blinder Io (3 Aug. 2006)

Nein, Nein, Nein und ... Nein  

Die gesuchte Person kommt übrigens aus Deutschland !


----------



## pan2k (3 Aug. 2006)

gina wild diesmal oder wieder falsch?


----------



## Frobenius (3 Aug. 2006)

Ists vielleicht Alexandra Kamp?


----------



## Spiederman83 (3 Aug. 2006)

wenn sie aus deutschland kommt sag ich mal sonja kraus


----------



## Blinder Io (4 Aug. 2006)

Bis jetzt noch keine richtige Antwort.

Sie ist ne Schauspielerin !


----------



## celebrator (4 Aug. 2006)

Katja Riemann vielleicht?


----------



## Rufus (4 Aug. 2006)

jessica alba denke ich


----------



## Blinder Io (4 Aug. 2006)

celebrator schrieb:


> Katja Riemann vielleicht?



Nein, die gesuchte Person ist um einiges jünger !

Achso, und da Jessica Alba ja bekanntlich nicht aus Deutschland stammt, ist diese Antwort auch falsch


----------



## Konsti (4 Aug. 2006)

Salma Hayek? .... vll ^^


----------



## Spiederman83 (5 Aug. 2006)

Konsti schrieb:


> Salma Hayek? .... vll ^^


is die deutsch??? ne also vielleicht alexandra nedel


----------



## noob89 (5 Aug. 2006)

ich würd auch auf alexandra neldel tippen, jung, deutsch, schauspielerin


----------



## Blinder Io (5 Aug. 2006)

Nein, Alexandra Neldel ist es auch nicht .... allerdings seid ihr schon sehr nah dran, denn die gesuchte Person kann man auch täglich in einer Serie bewundern.


----------



## Spiederman83 (5 Aug. 2006)

da fällt mir noch nova meidrich ein


----------



## celebrator (5 Aug. 2006)

Oder vielleicht Janine Kunze!?


----------



## Trojan999 (5 Aug. 2006)

Ist es vielleicht Nina Bott ?


----------



## Blinder Io (5 Aug. 2006)

Leider immer noch nicht die richtige Antwort dabei ...

Die Serie läuft auf RTL !


----------



## celebrator (5 Aug. 2006)

Susan Sideropoulos aus GZSZ?


----------



## Spiederman83 (5 Aug. 2006)

oder die keine ahnung wie die heißt "paula" von GZSZ


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Tippe mal auf *Sarah Ullrich* ...
schick mir mal bitte ne PN wenn ich richtig liege, damit ich hier weitermachen kann


----------



## Blinder Io (6 Aug. 2006)

celebrator schrieb:


> Susan Sideropoulos aus GZSZ?



Absolut korrekt :thumbup: ... und damit gebe ich ab an den Kollegen *celebrator*

Hier noch das "Beweisfoto":


----------



## celebrator (6 Aug. 2006)

war nicht leicht!
Das neue Bild:




MfG


----------



## Spiederman83 (7 Aug. 2006)

uma truman vielleicht?


----------



## mo1909 (7 Aug. 2006)

*mo1909*

denke es is frau alba


----------



## Muli (7 Aug. 2006)

Tippe mal Bai Ling


----------



## celebrator (7 Aug. 2006)

3x falsch - Amerikanische Schauspielerin!
Hat was mit Vampiren zu tun - nein, nicht Sarah Michelle Gellar!


----------



## Blinder Io (7 Aug. 2006)

Jessica Biel ? ... war immerhin ne Vampirjägerin in "Blade: Trinity" 

Bevor ich als nächstes anfange nach dem Tipp das Offensichtliche zu tun und die komplette Riege an Mädels aus "Buffy" und "Angel" durchgehe ...


----------



## celebrator (7 Aug. 2006)

Jessica Biel ist falsch - der Film ist älter, noch bevor die ganzen Serien entstanden!


----------



## Blinder Io (8 Aug. 2006)

Alyssa Milano ... die hatte doch meines Wissens auch nen Auftritt in so nem obskuren Vampir-Erotik-Streifen ?


----------



## celebrator (8 Aug. 2006)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> Alyssa Milano ... die hatte doch meines Wissens auch nen Auftritt in so nem obskuren Vampir-Erotik-Streifen ?



Da war sie die meiste Zeit nackig und einer der Sänger von Spandau Ballet spielte den Vampir!
Aber Alyssa Milano ist es auch nicht!

Es gab' vor der Buffy-Serie einen gleichnamigen Kinofilm wo die Gesuchte die Titelrolle spielte!!!


----------



## wookie08 (8 Aug. 2006)

Kate Beckinsale ????


----------



## Blinder Io (8 Aug. 2006)

OK, dann dürfte es Kristy Swanson sein .


----------



## celebrator (8 Aug. 2006)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> OK, dann dürfte es Kristy Swanson sein .



Ja. das ist richtig!


----------



## Muli (8 Aug. 2006)

Mensch, Ihr beide reicht euch hier aber auch andauernd das Zepter in die Hand ... finde ich klasse!


----------



## Blinder Io (9 Aug. 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Mensch, Ihr beide reicht euch hier aber auch andauernd das Zepter in die Hand ... finde ich klasse!



Spezialisten unter sich ... an der Spitze gibt es kein Gedränge  

Und hier das nächste Rätselbild:




Viel Spaß !


----------



## celebrator (9 Aug. 2006)

Gina Wild / Michaela Schaffrath hat sich mal so anpinseln lassen!


----------



## Blinder Io (9 Aug. 2006)

Leider falsch ... 

Die gesuchte Person kommt nicht aus Deutschland ... und hat meines Wissens auch nie Filmchen aus dem Bereich der ... äh ... *hüstel* ... Erwachsenenunterhaltung gedreht.


----------



## rollins (10 Aug. 2006)

Kristana Loken FHM Cover Glaube Ich:3dsweat:

Dachte Ich Probiere Mal Die Neuen Smileys


----------



## Blinder Io (10 Aug. 2006)

Kristana Loken ist richtig, und damit gebe ich ab an *rollins* :thumbup: 

Ups, das war ein FHM-Bild ... sorry, wusste ich nicht - wegen der Boardrules unterlasse ich dann lieber mal den obligatorischen Lösungsbild-Post.


----------



## rollins (10 Aug. 2006)

Alles Klar Dann Viel Spass Beim Raten:skull:


----------



## Muli (12 Aug. 2006)

Also ich tippe mal auf Cameron Diaz!


----------



## celebrator (12 Aug. 2006)

Britney Spears vielleicht?


----------



## rollins (13 Aug. 2006)

Nein Und Nein 

Aber Ihr sucht schon auf dem Richtigen Kontinent,und auch der Bereich"Film" ist
ist Richtig :skull:


----------



## Frobenius (13 Aug. 2006)

Halle Berry, der Größe nach?


----------



## Spiederman83 (14 Aug. 2006)

elizabet hurly vielleicht


----------



## Letti (14 Aug. 2006)

könnte jessica simpson sein


----------



## lincoln (14 Aug. 2006)

Hab wirklich keine Ahnung


----------



## rollins (14 Aug. 2006)

Alles Klar Tipp NR 2 Sie Hat Schon Mit Nicolas Cage Vor Der Kamera Gestanden!

:skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## celebrator (15 Aug. 2006)

Elizabeth Shue (Leaving Las Vegas)?


----------



## artur31 (15 Aug. 2006)

Auch ich tippe auf Elizabeth Shue.


----------



## rollins (15 Aug. 2006)

Alles Klar Tipp Nr 3 Sie Spielt Nicht Seine Frau oder Geliebte Dafür Wäre Sie Zu Jung!!!!


Kommt Schon Leute :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2006)

*Elisha Cuthbert!* (Face off - Da spielte Sie seine Tochter!)

Wenn korrekt, dann bitte kurz per PN informieren bütte 

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## celebrator (16 Aug. 2006)

Dominique Swain (Face / off)!?


----------



## rollins (16 Aug. 2006)

Alles Klar Das Mit der Pn Muss Ich Mal Im Hilfe Bereich Suchen 

Aber Es Ist Wohl Zeit Für Tipp NR 4

Man Muss Schon Ein Bisschen "*Tricks*"en Um Darauf Zu Kommen!!!!

Und Jetzt Entäuscht Mich Nicht:skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

vielleicht Alison Lohman?


----------



## rollins (16 Aug. 2006)

Alles Klar Wir Haben Einen Gewinner 

Damit Ist Eppic An Der Reihe

Und Hier Die Auflösung:skull: :skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

hmm, jetz n ordentliches bild finden, dabei bin ich doch garnich so tittenfixiert...

naja, ich versuchs mal


----------



## fl4m3 (16 Aug. 2006)

Könnte vllt Alyssa Milano sein???


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

könnte, isses aber nich


----------



## bupa28 (17 Aug. 2006)

wie waärs mit natalie portman ?


----------



## Spiederman83 (17 Aug. 2006)

paris hilton vielleicht


----------



## eppic (18 Aug. 2006)

man bupa28, wars doch so einfach? 

hast jedenfalls mit der frau portman recht gehabt




dann mach ma...


----------



## mad2xlc (21 Aug. 2006)

@bupa28
wie siehts aus mit einem neuen "ausschnitt"


----------



## Muli (21 Aug. 2006)

Dann gebe ich mir hier mal wieder die Ehre!

Mal wieder ein ziemlich leichtes von mir 


*Welcher Dame gehören diese ...*







Viel Spass beim Raten!
​


----------



## eppic (21 Aug. 2006)

pamela anderson?
_____________


----------



## celebrator (22 Aug. 2006)

ich sach ma Tara Reid!


----------



## typhonkiller (22 Aug. 2006)

Ich tippe auf Carmen Electra...


----------



## Muli (22 Aug. 2006)

Leider alle 3 nicht richtig, aber das Herkunftsland USA stimmt schon einmal 

Als kleiner Tipp: Sie erblickte am 9 April 1974 in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA das Licht dieser Welt


----------



## eppic (22 Aug. 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Leider alle 3 nicht richtig, aber das Herkunftsland USA stimmt schon einmal
> 
> Als kleiner Tipp: Sie erblickte am 9 April 1974 in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA das Licht dieser Welt


ok, ich weiß es, sag aber nix will nich schon wieder dranne sein


----------



## celebrator (22 Aug. 2006)

Jenna Jameson hat da Geburtstag!


----------



## Muli (23 Aug. 2006)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf! Celebrator hat die richtige Antwort geliefert!

Hier die Auflösung:

*Jenna Jameson*





Und nun bist du mal wieder dran 
​


----------



## celebrator (23 Aug. 2006)

Also gut - mal was Buntes:


----------



## Muli (26 Aug. 2006)

Ich tippe mal auf Jeanette Biedermann mit Kriegsbemalung


----------



## celebrator (26 Aug. 2006)

Jeanette ist falsch!
@ Muli: Das Bild ist doch noch da,oder!?


----------



## mad2xlc (26 Aug. 2006)

ich tippe mal auf Pink


----------



## celebrator (26 Aug. 2006)

Pink ist auch falsch, aber aus USA ist richtig!


----------



## Muli (27 Aug. 2006)

Jopp, das Bild ist jetzt wieder da, braucht nur manchmal sehr lange zum Durchladen!
Dann will ich mal noch einmal tippen:
Ich tippe mal *Madonna*!


----------



## celebrator (27 Aug. 2006)

Madonna ist es nicht - die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin!


----------



## rollins (1 Sep. 2006)

Also Ich Habe Alles Durchsucht Und Bin Mir Sicher Das Ich Das Bild Mal Hatte 
Aber Ich Hatte Kein Glück Kann Nur Raten* rachel leigh cook*


----------



## fl4m3 (1 Sep. 2006)

Kristen Dunst vllt?
Glaub sowas mal von ihr gesehen zu haben!? Ich glaube...


----------



## celebrator (1 Sep. 2006)

Ihr beide liegt falsch - sie hat mal eine Pornodarstellerin gespielt!


----------



## fl4m3 (1 Sep. 2006)

Hmm eine Lady die eine Pornodarstellerin gespielt hat....
Hmmm
Hmmmm ne mir fällt niemand ein...
Vllt. noch ein kleiner Tip?


GLG


----------



## celebrator (1 Sep. 2006)

Sie hat neben Johnny Depp eine Prostituierte gespielt - nu' ist aber einfach!


----------



## fl4m3 (1 Sep. 2006)

Heather Graham ;-)
Also das müsste stimmen oder?


----------



## Katzun (1 Sep. 2006)

ich würde ja auch gern mit raten aber ich seh kein bild???


----------



## fl4m3 (1 Sep. 2006)

Dann such!
Ne guck mal ein Seite zurück du Blindfisch!


Gruss du wuscheliger


----------



## celebrator (1 Sep. 2006)

Heather Graham ist korrekt!


----------



## Katzun (1 Sep. 2006)

@ fl4m3 das ist mir schon klar gewesen das ich da ne seite zurück gehen muß du  rosaroter nur konnte ich heute nachmittag kein bild da sehen, keine ahnung warum nicht, jetzt gehts!


----------



## Muli (4 Sep. 2006)

Dann will ich hier mal zum Wesentlichen zurückkehren und euch fragen:

Welche Dame gehört zu diesen zwei ...







Viel Spass beim Raten, euer Muli!​


----------



## celebrator (4 Sep. 2006)

Ist es Lindsay Lohan???


----------



## Muli (4 Sep. 2006)

Lindsay Lohan ist leider nicht richtig!


----------



## Katzun (4 Sep. 2006)

allysa milano vieleicht?


----------



## Muli (4 Sep. 2006)

Leider auch nicht richtig 
Es handelt sich um eine deutsche Dame!


----------



## Katzun (4 Sep. 2006)

na dann ist´s einfach: mariella ahrens


----------



## Muli (5 Sep. 2006)

Leider auch nicht richtig 
Die Dame hat dunkel blondes Haar, ist 30 Jahre alt und wurde in Berlin geboren.


----------



## celebrator (5 Sep. 2006)

Alexandra Neldel ist 1976 in Berlin geboren!


----------



## Muli (5 Sep. 2006)

And the winner is:

Mal wieder *celebrator* :laola:


Alexandra Neldel ist goldrichtig!





Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich reiche das Zepter mal wieder an dich weiter


----------



## celebrator (5 Sep. 2006)

Und weiter geht es:


----------



## Muli (8 Sep. 2006)

Vielleicht Gisele Bundchen?


----------



## fl4m3 (8 Sep. 2006)

könnte es sich um Eva longoria handeln?


----------



## celebrator (8 Sep. 2006)

Da liegt ihr beide leider falsch!


----------



## mad2xlc (10 Sep. 2006)

jessica alba?? finde das bild aber gerade nicht


----------



## celebrator (10 Sep. 2006)

Auch nicht - sie ist nur eine Gelegenheitsschauspielerin!


----------



## mad2xlc (15 Sep. 2006)

wir brauchen mehr infos.


----------



## celebrator (16 Sep. 2006)

Sie ist Sängerin und ist am 28.05.68 geboren!


----------



## Muli (16 Sep. 2006)

Also ich habe mal ein wenig gesucht, aber nichts konkretes finden können ... 
Haste vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tipp für die Gemeinde?


----------



## celebrator (16 Sep. 2006)

Stock, Aitken & Waterman haben zu Anfang ihrer Gesangskarriere ihre Songs produziert! Ihre Schwester singt auch!


----------



## mad2xlc (17 Sep. 2006)

dann kanns nur kylie minogue sein


----------



## celebrator (17 Sep. 2006)

Das ist richtig:





Hau rein...


----------



## mad2xlc (17 Sep. 2006)

So dann mal viel Spaß beim Raten.


----------



## MajorTom (17 Sep. 2006)

hmmmm ......... Jennifer Ellison ?


----------



## mad2xlc (17 Sep. 2006)

das nächste mal muss es wieder schwieriger werden. aber jennifer ellison ist richtig.


----------



## MajorTom (17 Sep. 2006)

feine Sache das ^^ 

dann gehts hier weiter ........ LOL ...... okay, was leichtes


----------



## Muli (18 Sep. 2006)

ich würde jetzt mal auf Mischa Barton tippen, da dies der Dateiname ist 
Ist dir da vielleicht ein kleines Malleur unterlaufen???


----------



## celebrator (18 Sep. 2006)

Vielleicht ist er ja ein ganz ausgefuchster und will uns nur auf die falsche Fährte locken?!?:3djumping:


----------



## Muli (18 Sep. 2006)

Das mag auch sein ... aber ich bleibe mit meinem Tipp erst einmal bei Mischa ...


----------



## fl4m3 (18 Sep. 2006)

Das wird auch stimmen kenn das Bild nämlich und ich glaub auch das es Mischa ist und dazu auch noch im Dateinamen.... Nanana Major da ist aber wem ein Fheler unrterlaufen


----------



## MajorTom (18 Sep. 2006)

celebrator schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja ein ganz ausgefuchster und will uns nur auf die falsche Fährte locken?!?:3djumping:



ein helles Bürschen ......... es ist natürlich "NICHT" Mischa :3drofl: 

@ fl4m3 ...... auf das Bild bin ich dann aber mal gespannt :WOW: 

los weiterraten .......


----------



## celebrator (18 Sep. 2006)

Dann fange ich mal an zu raten: Elizabeth Hurley!


----------



## MajorTom (18 Sep. 2006)

gut, das Genre haben wir schonmal, aber Elizabeth ist doch etwas üppiger ausgestattet

edit: juhu ..... 5 Postings, die erste Hürde ist genommen


----------



## Didi23 (18 Sep. 2006)

Keira Knightley oder Bai Ling??


----------



## MajorTom (19 Sep. 2006)

wir sind schon nah dran, aber es sind beide nicht  

kleiner Tip: geboren wurde sie in ........ Puerto Rico


----------



## Blinder Io (20 Sep. 2006)

Dann tippe ich mal auf ...

Roselyn Sanchez ?


----------



## MajorTom (20 Sep. 2006)

Bingo ......... 

und hier haben wir die Auflösung des ganzen ! 



 


congratz und bitte weitermachen !


----------



## Blinder Io (20 Sep. 2006)

Extrem schickes Bild von Roselyn, kannte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht ... :thumbup: 

OK, dann hier die neue Aufgabe:





Viel Spaß !


----------



## Muli (20 Sep. 2006)

Ich tippe mal auf Frau Kraus


----------



## MajorTom (20 Sep. 2006)

kein Plan, wer lässt sich denn mit Chili-Schoten ablichten ??? 

fangen wir mal mit den üblichen Verdächtigen an ...

Paris Hilton ?


----------



## Blinder Io (21 Sep. 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Frau Kraus



Leider falsch, die gesuchte Person kommt nicht aus Deutschland.



MajorTom schrieb:


> (...) Paris Hilton ?



Auch falsch, die gute Frau Hilton ist doch etwas flacher gebaut.


----------



## Muli (21 Sep. 2006)

Dann tippe ich nochmal auf Frau Alba, auch wenn die Chilli-Schoten dagegen sprechen


----------



## MajorTom (22 Sep. 2006)

Ich hab absolut keinen Plan, ich schmeiß 'ne Kate Hudson in die Runde ...


----------



## Blinder Io (22 Sep. 2006)

Alles immer noch falsch.

Bei der gesuchten Person handelt es sich *nicht* um eine Schauspielerin (von relativ kleinen Ausflügen ins Filmbiz mal abgesehen - primär verdient sie ihre Brötchen aber mit ner anderen Tätigkeit).


----------



## MajorTom (22 Sep. 2006)

gut, raten wir weiter .......... :3dsweat: 

Mandy Moore würde da reinpassen, Sängerin mit gelegentlichen Ausflügen ins Filmbiz


----------



## rise (22 Sep. 2006)

hmm..gut ich rate auch mal mit...

ich tippe auf Tara Reid...


----------



## Blinder Io (24 Sep. 2006)

Nein, immer noch nichts richtiges dabei ...

Bezüglich des Berufs solltet ihr euch eher in Richtung "Bezahlter Kleiderständer" = Model orientieren.


----------



## celebrator (24 Sep. 2006)

Helena Christensen vielleicht!
Handelt es sich um ein neues Foto?


----------



## MajorTom (24 Sep. 2006)

ich versuchs mit Gisele Bündchen


----------



## Muli (24 Sep. 2006)

Eine Eva Herzigova gibbet von mir


----------



## rise (24 Sep. 2006)

hmm...Nadja Auermann vielleicht?


----------



## Blinder Io (25 Sep. 2006)

Leider immer noch keine richtige Antwort dabei ... und ich weise aus gegebenem Anlass nochmal darauf hin, dass die gesuchte Person *NICHT* aus Deutschland kommt !  

Achso, das Bild stammt aus dem Jahr 2002.


----------



## celebrator (25 Sep. 2006)

Niki Taylor???????????


----------



## Blinder Io (26 Sep. 2006)

Nope, auch nicht (BTW, wer ist überhaupt Niki Taylor ???)

Nächster Tipp: Las Vegas


----------



## celebrator (26 Sep. 2006)

Es ist Molly Sims - kennt ja kein Mensch!
Niki Taylor war ein bekanntes Model bis zu ihrem Autounfall vor einigen Jahren!


----------



## Blinder Io (26 Sep. 2006)

Jau, es ist Molly Sims - und natürlich sollten erfahrene Celebretologen Molly Sims kennen, immerhin hatte sie unter anderem einige wunderschöne Fotostrecken in der Sports Illustrated ... ist immerhin eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsmodels  

So, *celebrator* ist dran, und hier ist noch die Auflösung (Ich mag Chilli-Schoten :thumbup: ):


----------



## celebrator (26 Sep. 2006)

..irgendwie macht mich die Alte nicht scharf - egal, weiter geht's:


----------



## Blinder Io (27 Sep. 2006)

Ich meine mich daran zu erinneren, dass Gilian Anderson mal so nen Latex-Shoot hatte ...

Ergo ... Gilian Anderson ???


----------



## celebrator (27 Sep. 2006)

Hatte sie - sie ist es aber nicht!
Amerikanische Schauspielerin ist aber richtig!


----------



## mad2xlc (6 Okt. 2006)

HILFE!

das bild kenn ich aber mir fällt absolut der kopf nicht ein der da drauf gehört


----------



## celebrator (6 Okt. 2006)

Sie hat mal in einem Film mit Arnie mitgespielt!


----------



## MajorTom (7 Okt. 2006)

dann tipp ich mal auf Jamie Lee Curtis ?


----------



## celebrator (7 Okt. 2006)

Nein, sie ist jünger!


----------



## MajorTom (7 Okt. 2006)

nagut, dann fällt mir da noch die Terminatrix Kristanna Loken ein ......


----------



## celebrator (7 Okt. 2006)

Nö, im Film spielte sie seine Tochter!


----------



## Blinder Io (7 Okt. 2006)

Eliza Dushku ... spielte glaub ich seine Tochter in "True Lies" ???


----------



## celebrator (7 Okt. 2006)

Auch falsch - der Film ist indiziert!


----------



## Blinder Io (7 Okt. 2006)

Hmmm, dann fällt mir gerade noch ein, dass *Alyssa Milano* Arnies Tochter in "Das Phantom-Kommando" gespielt hat (hab allerdings keine Ahnung, ob der Film indiziert ist) ...


----------



## celebrator (8 Okt. 2006)

Alyssa Milano ist korrekt:


----------



## Blinder Io (9 Okt. 2006)

So, dann auf ein Neues:






Viel Spaß !


----------



## rise (9 Okt. 2006)

Bilde mir ein von Susann Atwell schon mal o ein Bild gesehen zu haben...
kann mi aber auch täuschen^^


----------



## Blinder Io (10 Okt. 2006)

Nein, die gesuchte Person kommt nicht aus Deutschland !


----------



## mad2xlc (10 Okt. 2006)

vielleicht sandra bullock?


----------



## Didi23 (12 Okt. 2006)

Britney Spears??????????


----------



## Blinder Io (12 Okt. 2006)

Beides falsch ... die gesuchte Person ist Schauspielerin !


----------



## rise (12 Okt. 2006)

hmm...Meg Ryan vielleicht?


----------



## Blinder Io (16 Okt. 2006)

Nein ... gesuchte Person hatte schon (kleinere) Serienauftritte neben Pamela Anderson und George Clooney.


----------



## celebrator (17 Okt. 2006)

Mädchen Amick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blinder Io (18 Okt. 2006)

Nö ... heute dreht sie Filme mit Will Smith oder Denzel Washington.


----------



## Diablo (28 Okt. 2006)

gib bitte noch nen tipp


----------



## Takeru84 (30 Okt. 2006)

Es ist entweder Whitney Houston oder Angelina Jolie!


----------



## Blinder Io (30 Okt. 2006)

Nö, weder die eine noch die andere ... 

OK, dann machen wir es mal ganz einfach: 2007 wird sie an der Seite von Nicolas Cage in einer Comic-Verfilmung zu sehen sein.


----------



## Muli (30 Okt. 2006)

Ich, Ich, Ich ....

EVA MENDEZ!!! :3dsmile:

PS: Der Film heisst Ghost Rider und den Trailer findet Ihr hier:
http://german.imdb.com/title/tt0259324/trailers-screenplay-E27705-10-2


----------



## Blinder Io (30 Okt. 2006)

Yup, Eva Mendes ist richtig, sie spielte in "Hitch" an der Seite von Will Smith und in "Training Day" mit Mr. Washington, außerdem hatte sie laut imdb.com Rollen in "ER" und "VIP".

Somit darf *Muli* weitermachen :laola:


----------



## Muli (30 Okt. 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal ...

auf ein fleissiges Raten und viel Spass


----------



## rise (3 Nov. 2006)

hmmm ich sag Salma Hayek


----------



## Didi23 (4 Nov. 2006)

Britney Spears????????


----------



## Muli (5 Nov. 2006)

Leider beides nicht richtig ...
Auf ein Neues bitte, bevor ich hier ma<l den ersten Tipp da lasse


----------



## rise (5 Nov. 2006)

Halle Berry
Die ist zwar von der Hautfarbe etwas dunkler aber ein foto kann ja täuschen...ich werf es deshalb trotzdem mal in den Raum


----------



## Muli (6 Nov. 2006)

Auch Halle Berry ist nicht richtig!
Aber es handelt sich dabei um eine Schauspielerin, die in der Hollywood Rangordnung ruhig mal oben mitmischen darf


----------



## rise (13 Nov. 2006)

Dann werd i mal wieder nen Tipp abgeben..

Charlize Theron....?


----------



## Emcee (14 Nov. 2006)

Eva Longoria ist mein Tipp...


----------



## Muli (14 Nov. 2006)

Leider alles nicht richtig ....
Als Tipp: Sie wurde in Madrid geboren im Jahre 1974 ...

Na, fällt der Groschen???


----------



## rise (14 Nov. 2006)

Penelope Cruz.....


----------



## Muli (14 Nov. 2006)

Na der Tipp war wohl Gold wert was?
Wir haben einen Sieger! Rise!
Hier nochmal die Auflösung und ich gebe das Zepter dann mal weiter


----------



## rise (15 Nov. 2006)

Yep der Tip mit Madrid war gut 

Gut dann darf i jetzt auch mal... 
Bitteschön......


----------



## Didi23 (17 Nov. 2006)

Britney Spears????
oder Verona Pooth????


----------



## rise (18 Nov. 2006)

Na das ging ja fix ....hast zwar 2 namen genannt aber einer davon war richtig...von daher hier nochma die Auflösung:



 

Und ich geb mal ab an Didi23...


----------



## Muli (21 Nov. 2006)

Ich schiebe dieses Thema mal wieder mit einem Leichten an 






Wer könnte das wohl sein?
Liebe Grüsse, Muli!


----------



## AMUN (21 Nov. 2006)

*Claudia Schiffer​*


*ja oder?*​


----------



## Muli (22 Nov. 2006)

Leider *NEIN*!

So leid wie es mir tut ... vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## AMUN (22 Nov. 2006)

Ein hab ich noch...


*Adriana Lima*​


----------



## Muli (22 Nov. 2006)

:laola::laola::laola:

Es ist Adriana Lima! Glückwunsch Meister! It's your turn!


----------



## AMUN (22 Nov. 2006)

Sie ist überall bekannt… jeder kennt sie ob groß oder klein ​





​


----------



## icks-Tina (22 Nov. 2006)

@ signatur = Al Bundy läßt grüßen 

@ Bild = Mariah Presswurst Carey oder so.......


----------



## AMUN (22 Nov. 2006)

@ Signatur... ist cool



@ Bild... Definitiv nicht ganz richtig… LOL nächster versuch bitte


----------



## AMUN (23 Nov. 2006)

*Das ist vollkommen richtig!!! Super Auflösung :thumbup:​*



​


----------



## rise (23 Nov. 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
und ich wollte noch Meg Ryan in die Runde haun....aber ok auch nicht schlecht die Lösung....scharfe Braut


----------



## icks-Tina (25 Nov. 2006)

LOL...das hätt ich nu nicht erwartet...LOL....cooooooollllllllllllllllllll


----------



## AMUN (25 Nov. 2006)

OK wenn keiner will mache ich mal weiter... 





​


----------



## AMUN (25 Nov. 2006)

Das ist leider falsch…  nächster versuch bitte


----------



## nic895 (26 Nov. 2006)

is es vielleicht Holly Marie Combs?


----------



## rise (26 Nov. 2006)

hmmm..Jennifer Love Hewitt????


----------



## AMUN (26 Nov. 2006)

Leider sind alle antworten falsch… deshalb nun der erste Hinweis

*Sie war mal „Miss World 199?“*


----------



## Muli (26 Nov. 2006)

HAbe grade keinen Tipp, muss mich aber immernoch über Miss Piggy totlachen!!! Great Work!!! :3djumping:


----------



## Didi23 (28 Nov. 2006)

Gina Marie Tolleson???????


----------



## rise (28 Nov. 2006)

Diana Hayden vielleicht?


----------



## Muli (28 Nov. 2006)

Miss World 1994: Aiswarya Rai!


----------



## rise (29 Nov. 2006)

Pah Muli.... das wollt i danach tippen wenn meins net stimmt


----------



## AMUN (29 Nov. 2006)

*Das ist richtig Cheffe… ​*




​


----------



## Muli (29 Nov. 2006)

*selbst auf die Schulter klopft ...*

Na dann wollen wir doch hier gleich mal weitermachen!

Auf fröhliches Raten!


----------



## rise (29 Nov. 2006)

So ne Scheisse ...war mir klar!Hab überlegt ob ich sie nehm oder meinen Tipp na ja 

Für mich ganz klar...Salma Hayek oder?


----------



## samsugar (30 Nov. 2006)

ich tippe auf charlotte engelhardt und hab ich recht???


----------



## Muli (30 Nov. 2006)

Leider liegt Ihr beide nicht richtig ... aber schmort ruhig noch ein wenig ... :3dsmile:
Der erste Tipp lässt noch bissl auf sich warten


----------



## rise (30 Nov. 2006)

hm..ich geh mal ins deutsche lager über..
Von der grösse her zu urteilen^^...Christine Neubauer?


----------



## Muli (3 Dez. 2006)

Im deutschen Lager biste leider verkehrt ... geht mal lieber wieder nach Westen 
Tipp: Sie singt ganz gut und nicht gerade unerfolgreich ...


----------



## Blinder Io (5 Dez. 2006)

Dann tippe ich doch mal auf Alizee ?!?


----------



## Muli (5 Dez. 2006)

Naja ... dann müssen wir nochmal bissl weiter nach Westen gehen und zwar in den Kontinent, der 1492 entdeckt wurde ... 

Tipp: Sie ist blond ...


----------



## lenn (8 Dez. 2006)

Ich würd ma sagen Mariah Carey.


----------



## Muli (10 Dez. 2006)

Leider nicht richtig:

Hier mal ein Tipp:

Die gesuchte Person erblickte 1980 irgendwo im Staate New York das Licht der Welt


----------



## rise (11 Dez. 2006)

Reese Witherspoon???
sag jetzt nich das stimmt nicht....bin mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

öhm hätt ich aber auch gesagt jetzt


----------



## Muli (11 Dez. 2006)

Reese Witherspoon ist leider auch nciht richtig ... ich lasse euch mal noch ein wenig grübeln


----------



## Muli (12 Dez. 2006)

Na dann will ich Mmeyerde mal zum Sieger küren und habe eine neue Herausforderung für Euch:

(Aber immer erraten und dann nicht weitermachen ... tztztztz :3drofl: )


----------



## Muli (12 Dez. 2006)

Ist ja auch nicht so wild und du bist da auch nicht der einzige 

Aber Gillian Anderson ist es schonmal nicht


----------



## rise (12 Dez. 2006)

@mmmeyerde:so alt scheinst du noch net zu sein warst heut 3 mal hier im Topic...da hättest auch weiter machen können 

aber nun zu meinem Tipp:Melanie Griffith


----------



## Muli (12 Dez. 2006)

Das ist leider auch nicht richtig, aber ich bin mal auf deine nächste Antwort nach ausgiebiger Recherche gespannt


----------



## Muli (12 Dez. 2006)

Mei o Mei ... Sherlock ist wieder unterwegs 

Dein Tipp Alexandra Neldel ist leider nicht richtig und die Altersklasse stimmt auch nicht ganz (jünger), aber wir befinden uns im deutschen Lager 

Und es ist auch kein Paparazzi-Pic 

Aber genug der Tipps, ich bin mal gespannt, was du so ohne Watson noch zu Stande bringst


----------



## Muli (13 Dez. 2006)

Nein .... jeanette ist es auch nicht .... 

Aber du bist immerhin fleissig .... 

Immer weiter so ...


----------



## Muli (11 Jan. 2007)

Hier muss aber mal jemand weitermachen, sonst weiss ich bald selber nicht mehr wer es war


----------



## rise (12 Jan. 2007)

gut ich beginn das ganze hier mal nach langer zeit wieder...Alexandra Maria Lara......????


----------



## pilmer (12 Jan. 2007)

bettina cramer vielleicht....


----------



## Muli (13 Jan. 2007)

Dann will ich mal wieder einen Tipp geben:

Vor kurzer Zeit war Sie Moderatorin einer Sendung, die sich mit Eislaufen und B-Prominenz beschäftigt ...


----------



## Blinder Io (13 Jan. 2007)

Hmmm, dann tippe ich mal auf die RTL-Ausgabe und sage:

*Miriam Weichselbraun*


----------



## Muli (13 Jan. 2007)

*Mirjam Weichselbraun* ist: rrrissschtisch!





Hier nochmal die Auflösung und ich darf das Zepter nach langer Zeit mal wieder in eine andere Hand geben 

Du bist dran Io!


----------



## Blinder Io (13 Jan. 2007)

Na dann will ich mal:








Viel Spaß !!!


----------



## RThomas (13 Jan. 2007)

Ich tippe mal Auf Michaela Schaffrath 

Alias Gina Wild :drip:


----------



## rise (13 Jan. 2007)

hmmm....Cameron Diaz????


----------



## Blinder Io (14 Jan. 2007)

Beides falsch ...

aber sich Richtung Amerika zu orientieren ist schonmal ne gute Idee !!!


----------



## rise (14 Jan. 2007)

Shannon Doherty???


----------



## Blinder Io (15 Jan. 2007)

Leider auch falsch, aber das Alter stimmt schonmal so ungefähr !!!


----------



## DLUser (21 Jan. 2007)

mh, jennifer aniston ?


----------



## rollins (21 Jan. 2007)

:skull: :skull: :skull: Fau Milano Müsste Richtig sein:skull: :skull: :skull:

Ich glaube ich weis wer es ist habe aber keine zeit ein ein bild hochzuladen​


----------



## rise (21 Jan. 2007)

rollins schrieb:


> :skull: :skull: :skull: Fau Milano Müsste Richtig sein:skull: :skull: :skull:
> 
> Ich glaube ich weis wer es ist habe aber keine zeit ein ein bild hochzuladen​



Wenn du das schon hin schreibst dann schreib es net in weiss!!!!
man sieht es so schlecht auf dem Hintergrund 
Aber er sagte Frau Milano...


----------



## AMUN (21 Jan. 2007)

:3drolling: Das ist ja wie weißer Adler auf weißem Grund :3drolling:​


----------



## Blinder Io (22 Jan. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Wenn du das schon hin schreibst dann schreib es net in weiss!!!!
> man sieht es so schlecht auf dem Hintergrund
> Aber er sagte Frau Milano...



Hmmm, wenn er das gesagt hat, dann muss ich ihm leider sagen:
Die Antwort ist :skull: *FALSCH*:skull: 

   

Nächster Tipp: Die gesuchte Person hatte für 2 Folgen ne Nebenrolle in "Star Trek - The Next Generation"

P.S.: Achso, Jennifer Aniston ist es auch nicht.


----------



## rise (23 Jan. 2007)

schlechter tip...ich hab noch nie gross Star-DRECK gesehen 

aber i sag mal:
catherine zeta jones


----------



## Blinder Io (25 Jan. 2007)

Nö, auch nicht ...

Sie war mal ne "Ya-Ya-Schwester" und in nem anderen Film mit Val Kilmer verheiratet.


----------



## DLUser (25 Jan. 2007)

Dann muss es Sandra Bullock sein :thumbup:


----------



## Blinder Io (25 Jan. 2007)

DLUser schrieb:


> Dann muss es Sandra Bullock sein :thumbup:



Äh, Nein, ist es nicht ...

Und um es jetzt ganz einfach zu machen: Heat, Doppelmord, ...


----------



## rise (25 Jan. 2007)

So jetzt hab ichs....
Ashley Judd


----------



## Blinder Io (26 Jan. 2007)

Halleluja, we have a winner !!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Somit ist *rise* als nächster dran.

Und hier das Lösungsbild:


----------



## rise (26 Jan. 2007)

k...dann muss i wohl! 

Bitteschön....


----------



## DLUser (26 Jan. 2007)

Penélope Cru ? Auf jeden fall hat sie dunkle Haare


----------



## rise (26 Jan. 2007)

Nein das ist falsch... 
Nen Tip gibts erst morgen...


----------



## Juliii (27 Jan. 2007)

Ich tipp mal auf Paris Hilton, oder?


----------



## markforfun (27 Jan. 2007)

Ich denke, dafür sind die Dinger zu groß (zumindest für Paris).


----------



## Blinder Io (27 Jan. 2007)

Ich tippe mal auf Kelly Brook ...


----------



## rise (27 Jan. 2007)

alles falsch... 

1.Tip:sie ist ein Supermodel....


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Jan. 2007)

Ist es vielleicht *Petra Nemkova* ???


----------



## rise (28 Jan. 2007)

nein leider faslch....sie kommt nicht aus Europa!


----------



## pan2k (4 Feb. 2007)

Gisele Bündchen ? Kommt doch aus Brasilien


----------



## rise (4 Feb. 2007)

nein da ist leider auch alles falsch... 

Sie war mal mit Lenny Kravitz verlobt....


----------



## Blinder Io (5 Feb. 2007)

Adriana Lima ?

(Mein Gott, was kriegt dieser Kravitz nur für nette Schnitten ab ...)


----------



## rise (5 Feb. 2007)

Diese Antwort ist richtig!!!:thumbup: 

Also wenn sie die Musik von Kravitz gehört haben sollte hätte sie ihn net genommen !!!!

Blinder io ist wieder dran...


----------



## Muli (6 Feb. 2007)

Das war aber eine schwere Geburt 

PS: Kravitz macht klasse Musik


----------



## Blinder Io (6 Feb. 2007)

Ach, gegen die Musik hab ich nichts, aber wenn man sieht, was der schon für Frauen abgekriegt hat, dann wird er mir schon extrem unsymphatisch ... OK, ich geb es zu, da ist ne gehörige Portion Neid dabei    

So, auf jeden Fall hier das neue Rätselbild:





Viel Spaß !


----------



## pan2k (6 Feb. 2007)

Beyonce Knowles ? wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin


----------



## Blinder Io (8 Feb. 2007)

pan2k schrieb:


> Beyonce Knowles ? wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin



Nö ...

Warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn das Gute liegt so nah ?


----------



## rise (8 Feb. 2007)

dann geh ich mal ins deutsche lager über... 

Alexandra Maria Lara....


----------



## Blinder Io (11 Feb. 2007)

Deutsches Lager ist schonmal richtig, Alexandra Maria Lara allerdings falsch!

Es ist keine Schauspielerin.


----------



## celebrator (11 Feb. 2007)

Heidi Klum vielleicht?


----------



## Blinder Io (12 Feb. 2007)

Auch nicht ...

Sie arbeitet fürs Fernsehen ...


----------



## rise (12 Feb. 2007)

Ob sie deutsch ist weiss i net so genau   

Nazan Eckes?


----------



## celebrator (12 Feb. 2007)

Was ist mit Gülcan Karahandingeskirchen??


----------



## Muli (12 Feb. 2007)

Verona Pooth vielleicht?


----------



## Blinder Io (12 Feb. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Ob sie deutsch ist weiss i net so genau
> 
> Nazan Eckes?



Ich muss zugeben, bei der Staatsbürgerschaft hab ich auch keine Ahnung, aber immerhin arbeitet sie im deutschen Fernsehen ...

Auf jeden Fall ist Nazan Eckes richtig !

rise ist dran.


----------



## rise (13 Feb. 2007)

k dann mach i mal weiter.... 

Bitteschön..ist relativ schwer find ich!


----------



## Blinder Io (15 Feb. 2007)

Ich werf dann mal einfach ein fröhliches *Sarah Conner *in die Runde ... (Irgendwie erinnert mich der Hintergrund an ein Shooting von ihr)


----------



## rise (16 Feb. 2007)

nein das ist leider falsch...


----------



## bullano (18 Feb. 2007)

ich tippe mal auf jessica alba


----------



## rise (19 Feb. 2007)

alles faslch..nur haben wir jetzt ein Problem!Also zumindest ich.....LOL! 
Habe das original Bild verrmamscht...jetzt weiss i net mehr wer das ist. 
Entweder L..... S...... oder K..... K........!:thumbup: 
Da rise keine Ordnung an seinem Pc halten konnte...LOL.....mach i ein neues Rätsel...

Sry dafür aber ist halt ne Weile her..da hier keiner mehr so richtig mitraten wollte...



 

!.Tip:Es ist nicht Paris Hilton...


----------



## bullano (19 Feb. 2007)

pamela anderson oder?


----------



## rise (19 Feb. 2007)

Nein das ist falsch...Von der "Grösse" her könnte es ja hinkommen nur die Hautfarbe stimmt net ganz.Zumindest passt sie net zu Pamela


----------



## bullano (20 Feb. 2007)

dann müsste es halle barry sein


----------



## Blinder Io (20 Feb. 2007)

Hmmmm, selbe Körbchengröße wie Pamela Anderson aber andere Hautfarbe ?

Hört sich irgendwie nach der Baywatch-Kollegin Traci Bingham an.


----------



## rise (23 Feb. 2007)

Nein das ist leider alles falsch 

Aber jetzt bleiben net mehr so viele Möglichkeiten übrig...deshalb gebe ich auch keinen Tip!


----------



## Muli (26 Feb. 2007)

Mein Tipp:

Carmen "The sexy Evergreen" Electra


----------



## Blinder Io (26 Feb. 2007)

Ich versuch es mal mit Lil' Kim.


----------



## Scheitan (27 Feb. 2007)

Kader Loth!


----------



## rise (27 Feb. 2007)

nein alles falsch....

2:Tip:Ist eine Sängerin!


----------



## Rudi (28 Feb. 2007)

Rihana würde ich mal sagen


----------



## rise (28 Feb. 2007)

nein das ist leider auch falsch....


----------



## eppic (28 Feb. 2007)

holly valance?  




der von mir eingegbene text is nich zu kurz!


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Feb. 2007)

Nächster Versuch: Mary J. Blidge ???


----------



## rise (28 Feb. 2007)

nein! 

dachte eigentlich das es ein leichtes Bild ist!Deshalb der Scherz am Anfang mit Paris Hilton! ....jetzt bleiben allerdings net mehr soviel übrig!Wegen Hautfarbe etc....deshalb gebe ich auch keinen grossen Tip!

Nur soviel:ist eine Sängerin aus den USA!


----------



## Muli (28 Feb. 2007)

Mariah Carey vielleicht?


----------



## Blinder Io (1 März 2007)

OK, dann gehen wir halt alle farbigen Sängerinnen aus den USA durch ...

Beyonce Knowles ???

(Alternativ könnte es natürlich auch Missy Eliott sein  - obwohl ich mir dann nicht mehr sicher bin, ob ich das Lösungsbild sehen will  )


----------



## rise (1 März 2007)

NEIN...sagt mal jungs und mädels das ist doch net so schwer 

und Cheffe:seit wann hat die Carey so ne hautfarbe?

2.Tipp:Sie hat nen sehr sehr bekannten aber "komischen" Bruder


----------



## eppic (2 März 2007)

latoya jackson? :mussweg:


----------



## rise (2 März 2007)

eppic schrieb:


> latoya jackson? :mussweg:









NEIN^^..... 

SO:
Wegen Verarschung meines Rätsels wird Eppic hiermit offiziell von diesem Bildchen ausgeschlossen!! ...Ich als "Quizmaster" dieser Runde darf das!


Darfst erst nächstes Bildchen wieder mitraten....


----------



## eppic (2 März 2007)

:3drolling:​
___________


----------



## rise (8 März 2007)

Was ist hier los???? 

Ist doch nun echt net schwer!
Wenn hier keiner mehr mitmacht hab ich es in 2 Wochen wieder selber vergessen wer sich hinter dem Bildchen verbirgt


----------



## Galla (8 März 2007)

olivia von g-unit? 

gruß


----------



## eppic (8 März 2007)

Galla schrieb:


> olivia von g-unit?
> 
> gruß


:3dnonono: 
________


----------



## rise (8 März 2007)

Nein...das ist leider falsch!
G-UNIT??hmmm..sry das kenn i gar net ...was ist das?
-------------
So....Eppic bekommt glei eine Zeitstrafe von mir...... 


Also wir ich fasse nochmal zusammen...mit neuem Tip!

1.Sie ist farbig
2.Sie hat nen grossen Bruder der aber ein kleines Problem mit seinem Gesicht hat...insbesondere seiner Nase die an einen Nagel erinnert!!!!!!!!
3.Insgesamt hat sie eine riesen grosse Familie.....eine Schwester hat sich auch mal früher für den Playboy ausgezogen. 

So mehr Tips geb i net....wenn einer es weiss der soll es bitte hinschreiben! 

Ausser natürlich eppic


----------



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

nach all den tipps ein Lösungsversuch von mir: Janet Jackson??


----------



## rise (8 März 2007)

nein das ist leider auch falsch :mussweg:


----------



## rise (9 März 2007)

Nein Nein... 

Sollte ein kleiner Spass sein...wollt eig. wissen was jetzut von Eppic kommt wenn er sieht das Janet Jackson falsch ist.

Aber Spezi hat natürlich recht!!!!:thumbup: 


Janet Jackson ist richtig...du bist dran Spezi!


----------



## Spezi30 (9 März 2007)

genau das ist das Problem: ich kann das leider nicht. hab von Bildbearbeitung nicht so den plan, sorry...macht wer anders bitte? *schäm*


----------



## rise (9 März 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> genau das ist das Problem: ich kann das leider nicht. hab von Bildbearbeitung nicht so den plan, sorry...macht wer anders bitte? *schäm*



Das brauchst du mir als "Bildbearbeitungsembryo" nicht zu sagen...hab bestimmt noch weniger Ahnung als du 

Ist ganz einfach...nimm das Bild..rechte Maustaste-->auf bearbeiten klicken--->dann müsstest du ins Paint Programm kommen--->dann auf ausschneiden gehen-->die gewünschte Stelle "rausschneiden"--->dann rechte maustaste kopieren--->dann im Menü auf neu(ein leeres Bild in Paint(weiss)--->und dann auf rechte Maustaste "einfügen".....FERIG! 

Versuch es mal


----------



## Spezi30 (9 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Das brauchst du mir als "Bildbearbeitungsembryo" nicht zu sagen...hab bestimmt noch weniger Ahnung als du
> 
> Ist ganz einfach...nimm das Bild..rechte Maustaste-->auf bearbeiten klicken--->dann müsstest du ins Paint Programm kommen--->dann auf ausschneiden gehen-->die gewünschte Stelle "rausschneiden"--->dann rechte maustaste kopieren--->dann im Menü auf neu(ein leeres Bild in Paint(weiss)--->und dann auf rechte Maustaste "einfügen".....FERIG!
> 
> Versuch es mal




ich probiere es später(nachher) mal, ok?


----------



## Spezi30 (9 März 2007)

so, dann auf los gehts los 





besser hab ich`s nicht hinbekommen. lasse mich aber gerne belehren


----------



## Muli (9 März 2007)

Paris Hilton würde ich sagen ...


----------



## Spezi30 (9 März 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Paris Hilton würde ich sagen ...



oweh, nein. Das wär ne Beleidigung für die gute Dame, die ich gepostet habe


----------



## celebrator (9 März 2007)

Sarah Michelle Gellar???


----------



## Spezi30 (9 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar???


auch nicht, weiter weiter.  
Und ich dachte schon, es wäre zu einfach


----------



## Spezi30 (10 März 2007)

damit es weitergehen kann, ein Tipp: Sie ist keine (!) Amerikanerin!


----------



## rise (10 März 2007)

hmmm...Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Spezi30 (10 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> hmmm...Penelope Cruz?



nö...:-D argggh...diese Mindestzeichen...:angry:


----------



## rise (10 März 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> argggh...diese Mindestzeichen...:angry:



offtopic:
Nun dazu kann ich sagen das dies denk i so bleiben wird!Habe zumindest nichts andres gehört.Habe es allerdings weitergegeben.
Aber ich denke das es kein Weltuntergang darstellt ein bissel mehr zu schreiben..selbst hier nicht.Kreativität ist gefragt^^


----------



## celebrator (10 März 2007)

Ich kenn das Bild irgendwo her....Alexandra Neldel??


----------



## Spezi30 (10 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Bild irgendwo her....Alexandra Neldel??



wow, bingo!!!





hast du nachgeschaut, ganz ehrlich? ;-)


----------



## celebrator (10 März 2007)

Nö, habe ich nicht....mal sehen, was ich passendes finde. Bis gleich!


Da haben wir doch was schönes:





Viel Spaß


----------



## Spezi30 (10 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Nö, habe ich nicht....mal sehen, was ich passendes finde. Bis gleich!
> 
> 
> Da haben wir doch was schönes:
> ...



Collien Fernandez, könnte es sein??


----------



## celebrator (10 März 2007)

Nein, ist leider falsch!


----------



## Spezi30 (10 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Nein, ist leider falsch!



dann yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## celebrator (10 März 2007)

Nö, ist keine Sängerin!


----------



## Spezi30 (10 März 2007)

letzter Lösungsversuch für heute von mir: Jennifer love Hewitt??


----------



## Blinder Io (11 März 2007)

Dann versuch ich es mal mit der Feldbuschs/Poths Verona.


----------



## celebrator (11 März 2007)

Falsch, abba Deutsche ist schon richtig!


----------



## Blinder Io (12 März 2007)

OK, dann probieren wir es als nächstes mit Bettina Zimmermann.


----------



## celebrator (12 März 2007)

Späte Stund' abba richtig!




Hau rein!


----------



## Spezi30 (12 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Späte Stund' abba richtig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke tolles Bild :thumbup:


----------



## Blinder Io (12 März 2007)

Na dann hau ich mal ...  







Viel Spaß !


----------



## Spezi30 (12 März 2007)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> Na dann hau ich mal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bild gefällt. jedenfalls, was man bisher sieht ;-)
Katie Holmes?


----------



## Blinder Io (12 März 2007)

Aarrrgh, ich hab es geahnt, war doch zu einfach ...
Das nächste Mal nehm ich doch das Bild der bulgarischen Kugelstoßerin  

Jedenfalls ist Katie Holmes richtig! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hier das Lösungsbild:





Und Spezi30 ist dran.


----------



## rise (12 März 2007)

ich kam nicht mal dazu eine Lösung zu nennen...


----------



## Spezi30 (12 März 2007)

aber dauert ein wenig, wahrscheinlich heut abend.


----------



## Spezi30 (12 März 2007)

bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert.


----------



## rise (12 März 2007)

Reese Witherspoon.... ?


----------



## Spezi30 (12 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Reese Witherspoon.... ?


nö, leider falsch. Aber guter Versuch


----------



## celebrator (12 März 2007)

Sharon Stone vielleicht??


----------



## Spezi30 (12 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Sharon Stone vielleicht??



auch die isses nicht  
Bitte weiter so ehrlich raten. Macht spaß! :thumbup:


----------



## Blinder Io (13 März 2007)

The Girl formely known as die Tochter von Jack Bauer ... *Elisha Cuthbert* !?!


----------



## Spezi30 (13 März 2007)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> The Girl formely known as die Tochter von Jack Bauer ... *Elisha Cuthbert* !?!


das hat dir der Teufel verraten... 
Ohne nachzugucken? ;-) Na jedenfalls bist du jetzt dran.


----------



## rise (13 März 2007)

LOL...wär ich nie drauf gekommen!


----------



## Blinder Io (13 März 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> das hat dir der Teufel verraten...
> Ohne nachzugucken? ;-) Na jedenfalls bist du jetzt dran.



Nein, für gewöhnlich führe ich keine Selbstgespräche :devil:
Nachgucken musste ich nicht, ich hab das Bild einfach wiedererkannt (jetzt wo du es sagst, irgendwo auf meinem Rechner müsste es sogar rumfliegen ...)

So, jedenfalls ist hier das nächste Quizbild:




Viel Spaß!


----------



## rise (13 März 2007)

ha...das kenn ich! 

Tatjana Simic....


----------



## Blinder Io (13 März 2007)

Ha ... die isses aber nicht !


----------



## Spezi30 (13 März 2007)

Brit Reinecke? vielleicht?


----------



## rise (13 März 2007)

ha.....na so ein mist! 

Samantha Fox?


----------



## Blinder Io (14 März 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Brit Reinecke? vielleicht?



Nö, aber die Nationalität stimmt schonmal.

Achso, ansonsten waren alle anderen Vorschläge bis jetzt auch falsch


----------



## Spezi30 (14 März 2007)

Könnte es vielleicht Sarah Kuttner sein???


----------



## rise (15 März 2007)

Alexandra Neldel...?


----------



## Blinder Io (15 März 2007)

Beides mal Nein ... die gesuchte Person ist älter als Neldel und Kuttner.


----------



## rise (15 März 2007)

dann viell. Sophie Schütt?


----------



## celebrator (15 März 2007)

Könnte Tatjana Patiz sein!


----------



## Blinder Io (15 März 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Könnte es sich hierbei um Dorkas Kiefer handeln??



Kalt, ganz kalt!



rise schrieb:


> dann viell. Sophie Schütt?



Immer noch kalt!



celebrator schrieb:


> Könnte Tatjana Patiz sein!



Ah, langsam wird es wärmer!


----------



## Spezi30 (15 März 2007)

Tatjana Simic dann vielleicht??


----------



## Blinder Io (16 März 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Tatjana Simic dann vielleicht??



1. Siehe Posts # 507 und # 508 in diesem Thread.

2. Bezog sich das "wärmer" jetzt weniger auf den Namen


----------



## rise (16 März 2007)

hmmm....Katja Riemann?


----------



## DLUser (16 März 2007)

Die Jennifer Aniston ?


----------



## Spezi30 (16 März 2007)

DLUser schrieb:


> Die Jennifer Aniston ?


guck mal ein paar beiträge zurück, keine internationale


----------



## Blinder Io (17 März 2007)

Deutsches Model ist schonmal sehr, sehr gut, aber Nadja Auermann ist es nicht!


----------



## Spezi30 (17 März 2007)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> Deutsches Model ist schonmal sehr, sehr gut, aber Nadja Auermann ist es nicht!



Heidi Klum dann vielleicht???


----------



## Blinder Io (18 März 2007)

Nein, Heidi Klum ist es nicht.


----------



## rise (18 März 2007)

Claudia Schiffer.....?


----------



## Blinder Io (18 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Claudia Schiffer.....?



:laola: 

Jawohl, es ist Claudia Schiffer ...





*rise* ist dran!


----------



## rise (19 März 2007)

Ok dann werd i mal wieder....heir das neue Rätsel.Hab auch extra ein grösseres Bild genommen für Leute die kleinere Auflösungen net so richtig sehen


----------



## celebrator (19 März 2007)

Dann will ich mal die Rätselrunde mit Cheryl Crow eröffnen!


----------



## rise (19 März 2007)

eine klasse antwort!!!!aber falsch 
Die richtung Musik ist richtig!!!Sie ist ne Sängerin!


----------



## Spezi30 (19 März 2007)

Mariah Carey? von den Dingern her könnte es hinkommen


----------



## rise (20 März 2007)

nein leider auch falsch!


----------



## Spezi30 (20 März 2007)

ist es dann vielleicht Anastacia??


----------



## rise (21 März 2007)

nein leider auch falsch...wegen Zeitmangels gibt es den 1.Tip heut abend!


----------



## Spezi30 (21 März 2007)

verdammichnochmal, ich kenn das bild...ist es vielleicht Shakira???


----------



## rise (21 März 2007)

Nein falsch... 

Sie macht Musik in Richtung Rock!


----------



## Spezi30 (21 März 2007)

Kelly Clarkson...?? manoman eine muss es doch mal sein...


----------



## rise (22 März 2007)

Soll ich dir was sagen...Kelly Clarkson ist auch falsch!!!


----------



## celebrator (22 März 2007)

Oder Alainis Morissette??


----------



## Blinder Io (26 März 2007)

Ich werf mal fröhlich Gwen Stefani in die Runde.


----------



## rise (26 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Oder Alainis Morissette??



Jaaaa! Alanis Morissette ist richtig!:thumbup: 

Der Gewinner ist dran!


----------



## celebrator (26 März 2007)

...wußte ich  

So, weiter gehts:




Viel Spaß


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> ...wußte ich
> 
> So, weiter gehts:
> 
> ...


Beyonce? na bin gespannt


----------



## celebrator (26 März 2007)

Hrmpf, das ging abba schnell - die Antwort ist richtig!


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

war auch sehr einfach. ;-)

bitte etwas Geduld, ich muss erstmal was vorbereiten, damit ihr was zu raten habt ;-)


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

Auf gehts leute...mal etwas schwerer, aber nicht unlösbar, denk ich


----------



## rise (26 März 2007)

ich sag mal Liz Hurley?


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> ich sag mal Liz Hurley?



Tiiiierisch daneben   
Aber netter Versuch :thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

kommt schon Leute, nicht schlappmachen...!!!  
Tipp: KEINE Deutsche


----------



## celebrator (27 März 2007)

Ist es eine Schauspielerin? Gillian Anderson??


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Ist es eine Schauspielerin? Gillian Anderson??


Ja, Nein. In der Reihenfolge


----------



## rise (27 März 2007)

Catherine Zeta Jones......


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Catherine Zeta Jones......


nein... Leiiiider nein *schadenfrohgrins  

Gibt es aber hier im Forum, hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut ;


----------



## rise (27 März 2007)

S...... 
Sandra Bullock....???


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> S......
> Sandra Bullock....???


nö, die Gesuchte ist ein gutes Jahrzehnt jünger. Hoffentlich war das nicht schon zuviel


----------



## rise (27 März 2007)

Mischa Barton???oder net?


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Mischa Barton???oder net?


auch nicht  Sorry!


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

ok, damit das hier vor Ostern zum Abschluss kommt...:-D

nochmal die Tipps aus dem Chat:

1. 1979 geboren
2. in Dallas, Texas
3. Einer der Lösungsvorschläge hier hat bereits einen Namen genannt, der mit dem gleichen Anfangsbuchstaben beginnt. 

jetzt aber. Und bitte nicht schummeln.


----------



## Spezi30 (28 März 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Den Abstauber nehme ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




glückwunsch. Mit Namen wäre besser. War übrigens Christine Lakin (aka Al in Eine starke Familie/ Step by Step


----------



## rise (28 März 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Den Abstauber nehme ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG...warum bin i da net drauf gekommen:angry:  

Sie zählt mit zu meinen Favoriten!


So neues Rätsel...Eva Green?


----------



## Spezi30 (28 März 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hätte den Namen noch erwähnen können. Also wenden wir uns dem hier zu:
> 
> Eva Green ist schon mal nicht schlecht... Alter passt sogar fast. Aber nö, die ist es natürlich nicht. Und noch ein Tipp: Das Pic ist nicht auf dem Celebboard vertreten.
> 
> GLG


Keira Kneighley, als sie noch Frau war??...


----------



## Spezi30 (28 März 2007)

manoman, das bild kommt mir tierisch bekannt vor, aber ich kanns nicht zuordnen.  

Blitzgedanke: liege ich mit Shania Twain stark daneben??


----------



## Spezi30 (28 März 2007)

dann ist es lindsay lohan


----------



## celebrator (28 März 2007)

Alexandra Tydings ???


----------



## rise (28 März 2007)

hmm....also uch hab keine Ahnung^^...aber wenn sie mal in Herkules mitgespiel hat werd ich morgen mal meinen kollegen fragen.Schade das du den Tip nicht heut mittag schon gegeben hast^^:angry:  

Morgen weiss ichs....:thumbup:


----------



## rise (29 März 2007)

Lucy lawless...... 

Wenn das falsch ist^^...dann aber!


----------



## rise (30 März 2007)

:angry:  

Dann bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende....


----------



## Spezi30 (30 März 2007)

ich komme immer mehr zu der annahme, dass ich die Gesuchte überhaupt nicht kenne..


----------



## Spezi30 (30 März 2007)

einen Rateversuch mache ich noch: Brittney Skeye


----------



## Spezi30 (30 März 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Puh... was soll ich denn noch für Tipps geben, ohne es zu verraten??
> 
> Also zu Britney, die hat doch in keinem der besagten Filme mitgespielt. Wie also soll sie es sein können?
> 
> ...



wenn mans weiß, ist es sicher einfach, aber du sagtest ja, sie ist eher nicht so bekannt. ;-)


----------



## rise (30 März 2007)

Yep GENAU DAS hätte ich jetzt gesagt aber du hast es vorzeitig gelöst!...:mussweg:


----------



## Spezi30 (30 März 2007)

na sowas blödes, hab kurzzeitig an sie gedacht, es aber dann wieder verworfen...schade. Ok, bekannt genug auf jeden Fall, gutes Rätsel


----------



## Spezi30 (31 März 2007)

na gut, dann mach ich mal weiter. Diesmal etwas schwerer, hoffe ich.


----------



## celebrator (1 Apr. 2007)

Dann fange ich mal mit Alysson Hananigan an....


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

ahh endlich mal was, was ihr auch nicht sofort ratet *freuuuwiedoof*   
Beides wrong. Aber guter Anfang 

Erstmal ohne Tipp versuchen...? ;-) Wenn erforderlich, gibts heut abend einen Tipp von mir.


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

och mönsch...dann doch ein, zwei tipps:
Amerikanerin,
Geboren in den 70ern 

Angebote? 

hier noch eine kleine hilfe, etwas mehr Bild ;-)


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar?


no, leider nicht. Aber weiter, schön dass wieder jemand rät. ;-)


----------



## celebrator (1 Apr. 2007)

Uma Thurman?????????


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

bisher alles verkehrt. 
Geboren 1971.


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

auch nicht Christina Applegate. Aber Schauspielerin stimmt schon mal.  :thumbup:
Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Eher Filmschauspielerin als Serien-.


----------



## celebrator (1 Apr. 2007)

Dann evtl. Jenna Elfman???


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Dann evtl. Jenna Elfman???


auch nicht Jenna Elfman


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn dann mit:
> 
> Christine Taylor???



auch die ist es nicht.


----------



## celebrator (1 Apr. 2007)

Gail Porter ist auch 71 geboren!


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Gail Porter ist auch 71 geboren!


mag sein, ist aber nicht die Gesuchte 

kommt schon, noch ein paar Tipps, bin gegen 24 Uhr spätestens raus.


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Amanda Peterson hatte ich auch noch anzubieten



ihr nennt hier viele Namen, die ich gar nicht kenne. Ne, diese Peterson ist es leider auch nicht


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Tscho, passen aber alle auf Deine bisherigen Tipps:
> 
> Nicole Nieth wäre auch noch so eine Kandidatin......


auch die ist es nicht.  
Der ultimative Tipp zum Grübeln für die Nacht: Sie hat in einem Film des Top-Produzenten Jerry Bruckheimer mitgespielt... 
jetzt qualmts sicher bei euch. 

Bin jetzt raus, bin schon gespannt, wer es löst. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## celebrator (1 Apr. 2007)

Monica Potter - Con Air! Gute Nacht!!


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Apr. 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Monica Potter - Con Air! Gute Nacht!!



wie haste das auf einmal rausgekriegt? Wow  :WOW:


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Apr. 2007)

na das haben wir gerne - lösen und nicht weitermachen. Komm schon celebrator, hau rein   :thumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Apr. 2007)

Ich mach das einfach mal 

Also, zu wem gehört dieser schöne Vorbau?





Ein Tipp sind natürlich die Haare, deren Spitzen ich hier drangelassen hab...


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Apr. 2007)

mal mit Elisha Cuthbert versuchen


----------



## celebrator (2 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> na das haben wir gerne - lösen und nicht weitermachen. Komm schon celebrator, hau rein   :thumbup:


Mann, Mann - Ihr seit ja vielleicht alle Rätselgeil.....:drip: 

Britney Spears??


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> mal mit Elisha Cuthbert versuchen


Leider ein "mal" daneben 



celebrator schrieb:


> Mann, Mann - Ihr seit ja vielleicht alle Rätselgeil.....:drip:
> 
> Britney Spears??


Tja, so sind wir halt, wir Celebfans...  

Nein, falsche Richtung!

mfg


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Apr. 2007)

Lindsay lohan dann vielleicht?


----------



## celebrator (2 Apr. 2007)

Oder Tara Reid???????


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Lindsay lohan dann vielleicht?


Leider auch nicht 



celebrator schrieb:


> Oder Tara Reid???????


Nein auch nicht.

Tipp gefällig?
--> Er D ) bzw. Sie kommt aus einem Land, dass mit ...land aufhört!
(Also zum Beispiel NICHT aus Amerika!)

mfg


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Apr. 2007)

ich fürchte, meine erste Befürchtung könnte doch stimmen...es ist die furchtbare Sonya Kraus, oder?


----------



## rise (2 Apr. 2007)

Ruth Moschner???....


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Apr. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Ich mach das einfach mal
> 
> Also, zu wem gehört dieser schöne Vorbau?
> 
> ...



Jasmin Schwiers - Spitzen - Bis in die Spitzen - zugegeben ne sehr gewagte Therorie...


----------



## Muli (3 Apr. 2007)

Könnte auch ne alte Aufnahme von Britney Spears sein :3dsmile:


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> ich fürchte, meine erste Befürchtung könnte doch stimmen...es ist die furchtbare Sonya Kraus, oder?


Nein, die hat doch immer hochgepuschte 



rise schrieb:


> Ruth Moschner???....


Leider auch nicht, und damit noch einen Tipp: *Keine Fernsehmoderatorin oder sonstige aktive im Fernsehen*
(Das sie mal im Fernsehen gezeigt wird, ist klar  )



mmeyerde schrieb:


> Aber es gibt viele "xxxländer". Nun, also dann schiesse ich mich auf UK ein und tippe mal wild auf Sarah Alexander.
> 
> Ist aber wirklich nur, um einen Tipp abzugeben.


Kenn ich gar nicht?! Wie auch immer: Leider auch nicht!



Spezi30 schrieb:


> Jasmin Schwiers - Spitzen - Bis in die Spitzen - zugegeben ne sehr gewagte Therorie...



Bel_gien_ hört doch gar nicht mit "...land" auf ?! 
Ansonsten als weiteren Tipp: *Auch KEINE Schauspielerin!*



Muli schrieb:


> Könnte auch ne alte Aufnahme von Britney Spears sein :3dsmile:


Mensch Muli! Grad du solltest doch die anderen Postings lesen  
Guck mal hier: Celebrators Versuch für "Britney Spears"  

Aber gar nicht so schlecht, auf was ihr alles kommt :thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (3 Apr. 2007)

seit wann kommt Jassi Schwiers denn aus Belgien??


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> seit wann kommt Jassi Schwiers denn aus Belgien??



Auszug aus Wikipedia:

Jasmin Schwiers (* 11. August 1982 in Eupen/Belgien) ist eine belgische Schauspielerin. Da sie im Gebiet der Deutschsprachigen Gemeinschaft Belgiens geboren und aufgewachsen ist, ist ihre Muttersprache Deutsch.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jasmin_Schwiers

mfg


----------



## Spezi30 (3 Apr. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Auszug aus Wikipedia:
> 
> Jasmin Schwiers (* 11. August 1982 in Eupen/Belgien) ist eine belgische Schauspielerin. Da sie im Gebiet der Deutschsprachigen Gemeinschaft Belgiens geboren und aufgewachsen ist, ist ihre Muttersprache Deutsch.
> 
> ...



gut zu wissen, danke. Wusste ich bisher nicht


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Weiter im Text: Keine Schauspielerin (dazu zähle ich auch mal die Damen aus dem XXX Gewerbe), keine Moderatorin... Dann ist diese Dame hier entweder ein Model oder Sängerin. Aus xxxland. Ich bleibe dann mal immer noch in England und tippe mal auf die eine Atomic Kitten Sängerin *Liz McClarnon*



Gar keine schlechte Herleitung 
Aber leider auch knapp daneben!  

Muss mich da übrigens entschuldigen, die Aussage mit der Schauspielerei war so nicht richtig!!! Sorry! Also wird Tipp 4 etwas angepasst!

Noch mal für alle die Zusammenfassung:

Gesucht ist die Person, die zu diesem Vorbau gehört:




Tipp1: _Achtet auch auf die Haare (Farbe, Art, usw.)_
Tipp2: Die Person kommt aus einem Land, dass *mit "...land" aufhört*
Tipp3: Sie ist KEINE Person, die direkt (also aktiv) *mit Fernsehen zu tun hat* (also z.B.: keine Moderatorin!)
Tipp4: *Ihr Bekanntheitsgrad kommt NICHT davon, dass sie schon in einigen Filmen mitgespielt hat!*
*NEU* Tipp5: Sie spricht unter anderem *französisch*!
*NEU* Tipp6: Sie spricht natürlich auch *Englisch*!

Na, jetzt aber!

mfg
Fr33chen

PS: Sorry nochmal mit dem Tipp der Schauspielerin, aber wie gesagt, kaum einer kennt einen Film wo sie mitspielt, ich kenn auch nur einen, Sorry!

[edit by me:] Tipp 6 ergänzt (03.04. 18:06)


----------



## celebrator (3 Apr. 2007)

Eine von den Appleton Schwestern von All Saints????


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Apr. 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Eine von den Appleton Schwestern von All Saints????


Leider, leider auch nicht  

Ach kommt Celebfans! Soooo schwer ist das doch wirklich nicht! Bei all den Tipps...

Ich bin jetzt leider zwei Tage (wirklich "nur" zwei Tage diesmal, versprochen!!!!) ohne Internet, d.h. eure neuen Rateversuche kann ich erst am Donnerstag abend, bzw. am Freitag für richtig oder falsch befinden.

Viel Glück aber dennoch und viel Spaß beim weiterraten!

mfg

Achja: Tipp6: *Englisch kann sie natürlich auch! *


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> *Claudia Schiffer*



Congratulation! 

Völlig richtige Antwort, super Begründung :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hier das komplette Bild:




Mmeyerde ist dran


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Na los, nicht so schüchtern.... Es darf ruhig geraten werden.
> 
> GLG



Eva Longoria vielleicht? Wobei die eigentlich etwas dunkler ist...

Oder Kate Bekinsale? Aber die hatte andere Nippel 

Ein anderes Bild wär`s vielleicht  

mfg


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Apr. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Eva Longoria vielleicht? Wobei die eigentlich etwas dunkler ist...
> 
> Oder Kate Bekinsale? Aber die hatte andere Nippel
> 
> ...



muss ich dir allerdings recht geben. Bin auch völlig ratlos


----------



## celebrator (7 Apr. 2007)

Endlich wird das Tittenquiz seinem Namen gerecht!!!!
Ein Tipp wäre abba nicht schlecht!
Deutsche vielleicht???


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Apr. 2007)

Am Ende ist es paris Hilton?!  

Ne, sieht irgendwie nicht deutsch aus, oder? Naja, ein zweites Pic würde uns schon mehr helfen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## celebrator (7 Apr. 2007)

Dann fang ich mal mit Olivia Pascal an!


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Apr. 2007)

Desiree Nosbusch?? ich hab echt keinen plan


----------



## celebrator (7 Apr. 2007)

Weiter Geht es:





MfG


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Apr. 2007)

Beyonce vielleicht????


----------



## Fr33chen (8 Apr. 2007)

Oder Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## rise (8 Apr. 2007)

Der Osterstress ist bald geschafft:thumbup: aber einen lösungsversuch noch schnell abgegeben.... 

Mädchen Amick?


----------



## celebrator (8 Apr. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Oder Jennifer Lopez?




Frohe Ostern - das ist korrekt!


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Apr. 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern - das ist korrekt!



*freu*  

--------------

Ok, Ladies and gentlemen, etwas leichtes, wie ich denke:







Wem verdanken wir diese freizügige Ansicht?


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Apr. 2007)

leicht???

Bitte postet wieder die Bilder wie bisher, nicht völlig *****. :angry:


----------



## celebrator (9 Apr. 2007)

Nastassia Kinski - Bleib wie du bist???


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> leicht???
> 
> Bitte postet wieder die Bilder wie bisher, nicht völlig *****. :angry:



Ok, nächste Mal. Und solltet ihr es wirklich nicht erraten, gibt's als Tipp die selbe person nochmals mit BH 



celebrator schrieb:


> Nastassia Kinski - Bleib wie du bist???



Nein.


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

Das ist die selbe Person/Oberweite mit Bikini:






Tipp: *Schauspielerin!*


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Hm....Doreen Jacobi ist doch auch etwas kleiner?



Möglich, kenn die Gute aber gar nicht, Sorry!  

Ist es deshalb leider auch nicht!

Tipp2: *US-amerikanische Schauspielerin*


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es *nicht* Jane Adams?



Richtig  , dass ist sie nicht :thumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Michelle Pfeiffer?



Fröhliches Raten? Nein, auch nicht!

Kommt schon, ihr kennt die ALLE!!!


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

Keira kneightley vielleicht?


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Kate Hudson?



Daneben  



Spezi30 schrieb:


> Keira kneightley vielleicht?



Leider auch nicht.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gesucht ist die Person, die zu folgender Oberweite gehört:









Tipp1: *Schauspielerin*
Tipp2: *US-amerikanische Schauspielerin*
Tipp3: *Ursprünglich Model*
Tipp4: *ohne schauspielerische Erfahrung dann sofort zur ersten (kleinen) Hauptrolle*
Tipp5: *Der Durchbruch gelang ihr 1998 (erste Golden Globe Nominierung)*
Tipp6: *Ihr Mutter ist deutsch-englischen Ursprungs*

So, jetzt fällt das Raten eher weg und Wissen ist gefragt 

mfg


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

Elizabeth Hurley vielleicht??


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Elizabeth Hurley vielleicht??



Knapp daneben, aber nicht schlecht :thumbup: 
Also erweitere ich's auf 10 Tipps...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gesucht ist die Person, die zu folgender Oberweite gehört:









Tipp1: *Schauspielerin*
Tipp2: *US-amerikanische Schauspielerin*
Tipp3: *Ursprünglich Model*
Tipp4: *ohne schauspielerische Erfahrung dann sofort zur ersten (kleinen) Hauptrolle (1994)*
Tipp5: *Der Durchbruch gelang ihr 1998 (erste Golden Globe Nominierung)*
Tipp6: *Ihr Mutter ist deutsch-englischen Ursprungs*
Tipp7: *Seit 1994 gab es in jedem Jahr ein Film mit ihr*
Tipp8: *2006 war der letzte Film mit ihr in deutschen Kinos*
Tipp9: *Vater stammt ursprünglich aus Kuba*
Tipp10: *Sie ist in Kalifornien geboren!!!*


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

Cameron Diaz dann vielleicht??
lt. imdb stimmt zumindest der Geburtsort schon mal ;-)


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Cameron Diaz dann vielleicht??
> lt. imdb stimmt zumindest der Geburtsort schon mal ;-)



Völlig richtig 

Ich dachte das erkennt ihr gleich, weil ihr die Pics kennt  

Bitte schön und Spezi ist dran:


 



mfg


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

und los gehts...mal eine Schwierigkeitsstufe höher, wie ich denke. ;-)


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir doch mal anfangen: Erika Eleniak?



nein. Ganz kalt  Aber schöner Versuch, weiter so:thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Dann eben weiter: Summer Altice?



die ist es auch nicht


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

auch die nicht *stolz is mal was gefunden zu haben, was nicht sofort jemand weiß


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Apr. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Das blöde ist, ich kenne das Bild, aber ich weiss nicht mehr, wie es oben aussieht..... Cindy Crawford?


das is ja auch der Sinn der Sache...aber ein kleiner Tipp: keine Schauspielerin, aber mit einem deiner Tipps warst du zumindest zeitlich gesehen schon richtig   
Jetzt qualmt aber der Kopf


----------



## Spezi30 (11 Apr. 2007)

Tipp: Geht mal weg vom Schauspiel und hin zur Musik und ein paar Jährchen zurück. JEtzt kommt schon, Leute...;-)


----------



## celebrator (11 Apr. 2007)

Ich sach' Belinda Carlisle!


----------



## Spezi30 (11 Apr. 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Ich sach' Belinda Carlisle!


oh, war wohl schon zuviel hinweis. Oder kennst du das Bild? ;-) Glückwunsch :thumbup:

lecker Bild, oder?? ;-)


----------



## celebrator (11 Apr. 2007)

Kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor!





Viel Spass


----------



## Fr33chen (11 Apr. 2007)

Uh...

Helle Haut, leider auch was drunter, mit C-Thru ist nix...  

Ich sach einfach mal Eva Padberg?!


----------



## celebrator (11 Apr. 2007)

das ist einfach falsch!


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Apr. 2007)

Hm...

Vielleicht Alexandra Neldel?


----------



## celebrator (13 Apr. 2007)

Nein, Amerikanerin!!!!


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Apr. 2007)

Kirsten Dunst?

(Ist die überhaupt Amerikanerin?  )


----------



## celebrator (13 Apr. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Kirsten Dunst?
> 
> (Ist die überhaupt Amerikanerin?  )



Das ist richtig! Woher soll sie denn sonst kommen?


----------



## Fr33chen (14 Apr. 2007)

Bin ja richtig gut drauf hier 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The next one:


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Apr. 2007)

*Threat raufhol*

Kommt schon, so schwer ist das nicht!

(Häufig zu sehen in der "Sun" die Frau!!!)


----------



## celebrator (15 Apr. 2007)

Victoria Beckham?!??!?!


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Apr. 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Victoria Beckham?!??!?!



Kein schlechter Tipp!

Bist beim raten ja ebenfalls richtig gut drauf 

Ja, wie soll ich sagen... *der Tipp ist RIIIICCCCCHHHHHTIIIIIIIIGG!!!*
Gratulation!


----------



## celebrator (15 Apr. 2007)

Okay - weiter geht's:




Viel Spass


----------



## Fr33chen (16 Apr. 2007)

Uh...

Sieht nicht einfach aus, auf Anhieb fällt mir da nix dazu ein...
Leicht dunkle Haut, etwas aufgepuschter Vorbau... die Kleidung lässt vermutlich auf einen Photoshoot hinweisen... für Beyonce (j.Lo. usw.) zu hell, für Diaz (Kraus usw.) zu dunkel.

Vielleicht Charlize Theron? Wobei... glaub eher nicht!


----------



## celebrator (16 Apr. 2007)

Charlize Theron ist leider falsch!


----------



## celebrator (16 Apr. 2007)

Is' wohl ein bißchen flach für Pam!  
Keine Amerikanerin!


----------



## Fr33chen (19 Apr. 2007)

Echt keine Ahnung, Sorry.
Bräuchte noch einen Tipp, vielleicht?!


----------



## celebrator (19 Apr. 2007)

Deutsche Schauspielerin, meist im Fernsehen, Ü 30!


----------



## ascott77 (19 Apr. 2007)

Britt Reinecke ist mein tipp.


----------



## Spezi30 (20 Apr. 2007)

ascott77 schrieb:


> Britt Reinecke ist mein tipp.


seit wann schauspielert die denn??


----------



## celebrator (20 Apr. 2007)

ascott77 schrieb:


> Britt Reinecke ist mein tipp.


Falscher Tipp!
Sie arbeitet meist im Comedy-Bereich!
Sie hat einen tierischen Namen!


----------



## rise (5 Mai 2007)

Da ist man mal ne Weile net da und hier schlöft das Quiz ein 

ich roll das Ganze mal wieder auf:

Tierischer Name?!:Ruth Moschner??


----------



## celebrator (6 Mai 2007)

Nein, mehr so ein rosa Tier!


----------



## rise (6 Mai 2007)

Esther Schweins......


----------



## celebrator (6 Mai 2007)

Esther Schweins ist richtig!


----------



## rise (6 Mai 2007)

Rosa tier^^


So hier mal was echt schweres!Dies könnt jetzt länger dauern denk ich^^


----------



## Muli (13 Mai 2007)

Ehemals Barbara Becker vielleicht?


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2007)

Mal einmal anschieb ....


----------



## King of ass (29 Mai 2007)

Kirsten Dunst vielleicht


----------



## rise (31 Mai 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> das war doch einfach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt!:thumbup: 

So da ich das ganze hier schon aufgerollt habe macht bitte jemand anders weiter.Wer am schnellsten ist darf weitermachen


----------



## rise (2 Juni 2007)

Möchte niemand? 

Ok dann werd ich die Sache wieder aufrollen^^

Bitteschön...und ein bissel mehr Beteiligung liebe Damen und Herren^^

[URL=http://www.10pix.com/show.php/99816_cbrtsel1.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Muli (2 Juni 2007)

Katie Price könnte das sein ...
Muss wohl an der gebückten Haltung liegen, dass ich darauf komme


----------



## rise (2 Juni 2007)

nein Katie ist falsch....na los es gibt bestimmt noch mehr die das wissen oder?^^ist leicht


----------



## Muli (7 Juni 2007)

Dann sage ich mal:

Bademeisterin Pam Anderson!


----------



## rise (7 Juni 2007)

Diese Antwort ist richtig:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (7 Juni 2007)

Dann bin ich ja dran und will Euch auch einmal einen Plastikbomber präsentieren:

Das Bild gibt es zwar nicht zu vergrößern, aber die Dinger sind ja eh groß genug 


Wem gehört dieses Dekoltee?






​


----------



## Muli (8 Juni 2007)

Könnte sein ... Ist sie aber leider nicht


----------



## Muli (9 Juni 2007)

Würde vom Volumen her passen! Ist aber leider auch nicht richtig.

Ich gebe mal einen kleinen Hinweis.

Sie ist recht bekannt aus erotischen Produktionen.


----------



## Muli (9 Juni 2007)

NA da hat aber wer ein gutes Auge ...

Oder zu viele horizontale Filme gesehen :3dsmile:

Aber wie auch immer - *Briana Banks* ist richtig!!!




​

Glückwunsch un du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## Muli (9 Juni 2007)

Collien Fernandez vielleicht?


----------



## Muli (10 Juni 2007)

Dann sage ich mal Jennifer Lopez


----------



## mark lutz (11 Juni 2007)

shakira vieleicht aber die ist glaub nicht so braun oder


----------



## Muli (12 Juni 2007)

Dann Beyonce vielleicht???


----------



## Muli (16 Juni 2007)

Also ich habe noch keine Idee, aber was ist denn mit den ganzen anderen hier an Board???


----------



## Muli (21 Juni 2007)

Dann kann es sich dabei nur um die bezaubernde Kimberly Williams aus "Immer wieder Jim" handeln ...

Und jetzt sag nicht NEIN!!!


----------



## rise (21 Juni 2007)

Ich habe keine Ahnung...sry^^


----------



## Heiner Mallo (28 Juni 2007)

Ich meine die Titten sind von Jessica Alba


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Juni 2007)

Naja, dann werd ich mal die Steilvorlage verwandeln:

Amanda Bynes, spielt die Schwester von Jenny Garth in "What I Like About You/Hallo, Holly".


----------



## the-marvelous (28 Juni 2007)

*tipp*

Halle Berry, könnte es schon sein


----------



## klhe (28 Juni 2007)

toll nun wollte ich mtiacmhen und es gibt kein bilod zum eraten


----------



## Blinder Io (29 Juni 2007)

Immer mit der Ruhe, ein alter Mann ist ja kein D-Zug  

Paßt auf Kinder, gebt fein acht, ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht:




Viel Spaß!


----------



## Muli (29 Juni 2007)

Ich sag mal Jessica Simpson


----------



## Blinder Io (30 Juni 2007)

Da tippe ich doch mal auf Mischa Barton.


----------



## Muli (30 Juni 2007)

Und ich auf Kim Basinger


----------



## maniche13 (1 Juli 2007)

Nikki Cox mit perücke?


----------



## Muli (2 Juli 2007)

Vielleicht Claudia Schiffer?


----------



## Muli (3 Juli 2007)

Naja .... dann vielleicht die Nichtskönnerin, Paris Hilton?


----------



## Muli (3 Juli 2007)

Dann möglicherweise Ihre Schwester, die sich etwas bedeckter in der Öffentlichkeit hält:

Nicky Hilton?


----------



## Muli (4 Juli 2007)

Dein Wille geschehe und hier ist der nächste Ausschnitt:






Zu wem könnte dieser wohl gehören?


----------



## Muli (4 Juli 2007)

Cora Schumacher ist leider nicht richtig ...


----------



## Muli (5 Juli 2007)

Auch Sabine Pfeiffer kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Hinweis: USA


----------



## Muli (11 Juli 2007)

Hinweis: Sie spielt nicht gerade die seriösesten Filme, eher .... "ähm" Horizontale!


----------



## Muli (12 Juli 2007)

Und einen Tusch ....

TADAAAAAAA - Jenna Jameson.






Du bist dran


----------



## Muli (25 Juli 2007)

Naja .... ich find schon ...

Mir kam grad Nicole Scherzinger in den Sinn ohne die Vita Daten zu checken .... und mit Liebe hat es auch nicht viel zu tun ...

Wäre für nen Tipp aber noch extrem aufgeschlossen


----------



## Muli (26 Juli 2007)

LOL ... stimmt, ich ar noch beim bereits gelösten POPO ... *schäm*

Aber dann ist das hier bestimmt Adriana Lima


----------



## rise (27 Juli 2007)

Salma Hayek vielleicht?


----------



## rise (27 Juli 2007)

hmmm wenn ich mir die grösse anguck könnte es aber hinkommen^^

Monica Belluci auch net..die ist meines wissens Italienerin!


hmmm....Elizabeth Hurley?


----------



## rise (28 Juli 2007)

Gut dann kommt die Hurley eben aus UK. 

hmm...hätte jetzt Erika Eleniak gesagt..auch ne hübsche aber die ist blond..o0

Aber ich glaube Jenny Mccarty ist jetzt net mehr blond???


----------



## rise (29 Juli 2007)

Victoria Silvstedt...?????


----------



## rise (30 Juli 2007)

LOL!!!Du willst mi wohl ärgern was?

Was hab i mit Musicaln am Hut? 

Nun gut ohne nachzugucken hätt i das net gewuust mit dem Musiclatip hier^^

Carmen Electra!   

PS:

Electra - die E-Lok - ist der absolute Favorit auf den Siegerposten. Er ist zum ersten Mal dabei und vollkommen modern ausgestattet. Im ersten Qualifikationsrennen wird Electra von Pearl unterstützt. Würde Electra eine Affinität im "real life"entsprechen so wäre diese "Tina Turner"on speed.Quelle:Wikipedia


----------



## rise (30 Juli 2007)

Wurde aber auch Zeit... 


Hier nun ein vermeintlich leichtes.... 



​


----------



## rise (30 Juli 2007)

So....mmeyerde wird hiermit für dieses Quiz gesperrt wegen Cheatens! 

Ich dachte dieses kleine Foto ist schwer genug...argh!



​
So ich mach gern nochmal da dies ein Reinfall war!

Hier noch eins....



​
Keinen Tip mehr heut von mir^^


----------



## Fr33chen (30 Juli 2007)

Ebenfalls Miss Marceau?


----------



## rise (30 Juli 2007)

So in anbetracht dessen das hier eindeutig gemogelt wird spiele ich hier net mehr mit 

jezt aber Elizabeth Hurley???


----------



## rise (31 Juli 2007)

hmmm sagt mal bin ich der eizige dumme der sich hier zum löffel macht im moment ...ratet mal ein bissl mit pls 

Sandra Bullock vielleicht?


----------



## Muli (7 Aug. 2007)

Ich sag mal Teri Hatcher von den Deperate Housewives


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Aug. 2007)

Tja...
Sex and the city...
da gibt es zwei Frauen Jahrgang 65... (Bullock ist 64)

also raten...
hm...

ich entscheide mich für die etwas jüngere der beiden und sage:
*Sarah Jessica Parker*

(Falls nicht, hat ein anderer das Glück  )


----------



## Muli (10 Aug. 2007)

Alles schaut gespannt auf Fr33chen ...


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Aug. 2007)

Ups, sorry jungs, danke für die Erinnerung! 





So, wem gehört "dies"?


----------



## showmasternr1 (13 Aug. 2007)

Das ist Sonya Kraus.


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Aug. 2007)

showmasternr1 schrieb:


> Das ist Sonya Kraus.



Guter Versuch, aber Sonya ist ein wenig heller (von der Hautfarbe) 
Ich gebe folgenden Tipp: *Sie ist, genauso wie Sonya Kraus, regelmäßig im Deutschen Fernsehen zu sehen!* (Aber nicht nur da  )


----------



## Muli (13 Aug. 2007)

Michelle Hunziker vielleicht?


----------



## schaffner55 (14 Aug. 2007)

Ich tipp mal Jessica Biel...


----------



## sascha (14 Aug. 2007)

ich würde mal sagen, dass das leah remini (king of queens) ist.


----------



## Fr33chen (14 Aug. 2007)

sascha schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen, dass das leah remini (king of queens) ist.


Allererster Beitrag in diesem Forum (Herzlich Willkommen!  ) und dann gleich so trocken und richtig! :thumbup: 

Natürlich ist das Leah Remini!!!!





Du bist dran sascha und darfst das näcshte Rätsel stellen!


----------



## sascha (14 Aug. 2007)

sry, aber ich hab kein bild mehr, was noch nicht gefragt wurde  , es darf jemand anderes ein rätsel stellen.:thumbup: das bild von leah remini hätte ich noch gehabt, daher kannte ich das auch.


----------



## schaffner55 (14 Aug. 2007)

Da sonst niemand was postet, mach ich mal, dürfte aber ein schwieriger sein...


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Aug. 2007)

sascha schrieb:


> sry, aber ich hab kein bild mehr, was noch nicht gefragt wurde  , es darf jemand anderes ein rätsel stellen.:thumbup: das bild von leah remini hätte ich noch gehabt, daher kannte ich das auch.



Ist ja kein Problem, schau dich ruhig erst hier um, lade dir Bilder runter und eröffne vielleicht eine kleine private Promi-Bilder-Sammlung auf deinem Rechner 
Zugriff hast du seit heute/gestern auf ALLE Bereiche!



schaffner55 schrieb:


> Da sonst niemand was postet, mach ich mal, dürfte aber ein schwieriger sein...




Hm, man sieht ja eigentlich recht viel 
Aber leicht ist es wirklich nicht....... vielleicht.................................


----------



## Muli (15 Aug. 2007)

Vielleicht Monica Bellucci? Oder Jünger?


----------



## schaffner55 (15 Aug. 2007)

Monica Bellucci ist falsch, ich geb aber mal einen Tip...
Vom Alter her ist sie in der gleichen Region wie Bellucci, das Bild ist aber schon ein bisschen älter. Kann leider nicht genau sagen wie alt...


----------



## schaffner55 (16 Aug. 2007)

Was ist Jungs, wars zu schwer oder fehlt das Interesse?


----------



## schaffner55 (17 Aug. 2007)

sorry jungs, war mir nicht bekannt, dass das Bild aus dem PB ist. :3dsweat: 

Hab gar nicht gewusst dass sie dort mal drin war.


----------



## schaffner55 (21 Aug. 2007)

Ich versuchs mal mit einem Schuss ins Blaue.

Heather Graham?


----------



## Goekhan (21 Aug. 2007)

carmen electra? die hat auch grosses kino zu bieten


----------



## schaffner55 (22 Aug. 2007)

versuchs nochmal mit nem tip:
Laetitia Casta...


----------



## schaffner55 (24 Aug. 2007)

Bin gerade im Büro, kann deshalb nichts posten, erst heute abend wieder.
Wenn jemand bis dahin etwas hat: feel free...


----------



## Muli (3 Sep. 2007)

Wenn keiner will, dann mache ich mal nen leichten hinterher 

Wem gehört dieser Ausschnitt:


----------



## Muli (6 Sep. 2007)

Shakira ist nicht korrekt 

Weitere Ideen?


----------



## MajorTom (6 Sep. 2007)

ich tipp mal auf die trachtenberg, aber frag mich net warum ....


----------



## Muli (7 Sep. 2007)

Auch beide nicht richtig.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine Dame aus dem deutschen Fernsehen!


----------



## ReFLeX (8 Sep. 2007)

Ist es vielleicht Franka Potente ?


----------



## MajorTom (8 Sep. 2007)

Sarah Ulrich hat zwei Leberflecke, direkt auf'm Brustbein, denke die wirds och net sein ... 

ich rate weiter : Janin Reinhardt oder evtl. sogar Gülcan ?


----------



## Muli (9 Sep. 2007)

And the Winner is:






MajorTom mit *Gülcan*

It's your turn!


----------



## MajorTom (9 Sep. 2007)

dann mal schnell was einfaches .......


----------



## Muli (9 Sep. 2007)

Tippe mal auf Bail Ling


----------



## MajorTom (10 Sep. 2007)

huch, ich dachte das schüttelt der erste im Vorbeigehen aus'm Ärmel ... ? 

@ Muli : ----> " N O P E " 

äh, bleibt ma auf deutschem Territorium *g


----------



## MajorTom (12 Sep. 2007)

hallo ? jemand zu Hause ? 

so schwer isses nu och net ......... :devil:


----------



## rise (13 Sep. 2007)

hmm.....Heidi Klum??^^


----------



## MajorTom (13 Sep. 2007)

auch net, 

die gesuchte modelt eher selten mal, sie gibt sich dann doch eher der schauspielkunst hin


----------



## rise (14 Sep. 2007)

Esther Schweins?????


----------



## MajorTom (14 Sep. 2007)

die gesuchte ist in Basel geboren ..... vielleicht hilfts ja !


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Sep. 2007)

nachdem ich mich vergewissert habe wg. des Geburtsortes, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um *Sandra Speichert* handeln müsste.


----------



## MajorTom (16 Sep. 2007)

der Kandidat hat 100 Gummipunkte, ab 110 gäbs 'ne Waschmaschine *fg 



 

*antouch" - du bist ...


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Sep. 2007)

*weiter gehts....*


----------



## MajorTom (16 Sep. 2007)

Ich komm zwar nich aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen, aber in diesem Falle würds passen, ich muss raten .... und sage Ruth Moschner ...


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Sep. 2007)

MajorTom schrieb:


> Ich komm zwar nich aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen, aber in diesem Falle würds passen, ich muss raten .... und sage Ruth Moschner ...



leider nicht, sorry. 

Falsches Land...;-)


----------



## Spezi30 (20 Sep. 2007)

Leuuuuuute, aufwachen!!!!   
keine Amerikanerin


----------



## MajorTom (20 Sep. 2007)

hmmm, Antonia vielleicht, alias Sandra Stumptner ... ?


----------



## Spezi30 (22 Sep. 2007)

MajorTom schrieb:


> hmmm, Antonia vielleicht, alias Sandra Stumptner ... ?



ne, auch keine deutsche


----------



## MajorTom (22 Sep. 2007)

sie ist Östereicherin *gg - fällt also auch aus, dann versuchen wirs mit einer Schweizerin :

Michelle Hunziker ?


----------



## MajorTom (29 Sep. 2007)

hat jemand von Euch den "Spezi30" gesehen, der Junge scheint verschütt gegangen ....  :WOW:


----------



## Spezi30 (29 Sep. 2007)

MajorTom schrieb:


> hat jemand von Euch den "Spezi30" gesehen, der Junge scheint verschütt gegangen ....  :WOW:


bin doch da.... 
tipp: Model u. Schauspielerin gelegentlich, kein MAgermodel!
Recht begehrt bei Celeb-Fans. 

na nu aber...


----------



## FranziScherzy (30 Sep. 2007)

ähm laetitia casta??


----------



## Spezi30 (30 Sep. 2007)

Purcky schrieb:


> ähm laetitia casta??


na endlisch....jetzt bist du dran


----------



## rise (16 Okt. 2007)

Wenn nichts kommt mache ich halt weiter^^


Bitteschön!..ist net schwer^^



​


----------



## FranziScherzy (19 Okt. 2007)

kP, ist die schon etwas älter?? Gib mal Tipps!


----------



## rise (19 Okt. 2007)

Sie ist Schauspielerin und hat schon 2 mal Regie geführt....


----------



## FranziScherzy (23 Okt. 2007)

amerikanische Schauspielerin?


----------



## rise (23 Okt. 2007)

nein!Keine amerikanerin!Kommt ursprünglich aus einem Nachbarland von Deutschland.bzw. ist da geboren. 

So jetzt ist es einfach..


----------



## FranziScherzy (23 Okt. 2007)

*lol* nee, irgendwie nicht.... hhhhmmm


----------



## rise (31 Okt. 2007)

SDagt mal was ist denn hier los????? 


Vollkommmen eingeschlafen das ganze hier^^

Das ist doch echt net schwer.Oder ham alle keine Lust?:devil:  

Am besten mein Profil mal ansehn dann ist die Lösung einfach^^


----------



## Hans_Maulwurf (5 Nov. 2007)

Hmm..Sophie Marceau? Aber das wäre wohl zu einfach. Oder?


----------



## rise (6 Nov. 2007)

Ja das ist richtig^^...du bist an der Reihe^^


----------



## Muli (31 Jan. 2008)

Dann reiße ich mal das Zepter an mich:

Welche Dame gehört zu diesen Glocken:


----------



## Essener (31 Jan. 2008)

So züchtig? Hm, Andrea Sawatzki?


----------



## Muli (1 Feb. 2008)

Andrea Sawatzki ist nicht richtig!


----------



## Goloto123 (7 Feb. 2008)

Andrea Berg vielleicht? ^^


----------



## Muli (7 Feb. 2008)

Andrea Berg ist auch nicht richtig!
Aber es stimmt, dass es sich um eine deutsche Dame handelt!


----------



## Muli (11 Feb. 2008)

So schwer ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht 
Keine weiteren Vorschläge mehr einer deutschen Dame?


----------



## Tokko (12 Feb. 2008)

Ruth Moschner...evtl, vielleicht, möglicherweise?


----------



## Muli (12 Feb. 2008)

eventuell ... möglicherweise .... nicht!


----------



## Schankal567 (21 Feb. 2008)

Barbara Schöneberger oder ??????? :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Muli (21 Feb. 2008)

Auch Barbara Schöneberger ist es leider nicht


----------



## Tokko (24 Feb. 2008)

*grübelgrübel* Kati Witt vielleicht?

Rein "Hupen-Technisch" müsste es passen. 


Grüße
Tokko


----------



## Muli (25 Feb. 2008)

Und hier ist die Auflösung:






somit reiche ich das Zepter an Tokko weiter :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (25 Feb. 2008)

So soll es sein.




​

Ich bin mal gespannt.


Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Muli (25 Feb. 2008)

Den Flecken im Dekoltée nach scheint es einer "betagteren" Dame zu gehören.
Ich sage mal Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Tokko (25 Feb. 2008)

Wow.... 

Das ging aber schnell.
Da kennt sich aber einer genau aus.


Sigourney ( Ellen Ripley ) Weaver ist richtig.:thumbup:





Auf in die nächste Runde.



Respekt
Tokko


----------



## Muli (25 Feb. 2008)

LOL ... muss grad voll lachen, dass es richtig ist. Hatte selbst nicht den Volltreffer erwartet.

Und weiter geht es:

Wer gehört hier zu?


----------



## Tokko (28 Feb. 2008)

Erster Versuch :

Michelle Trachtenberg



Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Muli (28 Feb. 2008)

Leider nicht richtig ...


----------



## Tokko (1 März 2008)

Zweiter Versuch.

[SIZE=-1]*Keira Knightley

*Na, na.....und?


Gruß
Tokko
[/SIZE]


----------



## Muli (2 März 2008)

Auch Keira Knigthley ist nicht richtig, wobei du im internationalen Raum schon ganz gut angesiedelt bist


----------



## GeorginaB (9 März 2008)

Ist es vielleicht Mena Suvari?


----------



## Tokko (11 März 2008)

Oder [SIZE=-1]Mischa Barton. Mal so geraten.

Gruß
Tokko
[/SIZE]


----------



## Muli (12 März 2008)

Mischa Barton und Mena Suvari sind leider auch nicht richtig ...

1. Tipp:
Es handelt sich um eine Sängerin!


----------



## Tokko (15 März 2008)

Kelly Clarkson?

Ist echt nicht einfach.

Gruß
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (16 März 2008)

Vielleicht Jessica Simpson?

Bis denne


----------



## Muli (16 März 2008)

Leider sind beide falsch ...

Als 2. Tipp einmal das Geburtsjahr: 1978


----------



## Tokko (28 März 2008)

Amy Sloan vielleicht....

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (30 März 2008)

Auch hier muss ich leider sagen:
Nicht richtig.

Tipp Nummer 3:
Geboren in Victoria, Kanada


Jetzt muss das aber flutschen


----------



## mjw (30 März 2008)

Wie wärs mit Nelly Furtado? 
Jaaaaaaa, bei den Grammy Awards.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (31 März 2008)

Wir haben einen Sieger: :laola:





Somit reiche ich das Zepter an dich weiter!


----------



## Gattaca (31 März 2008)

huch, hätte nichtmal gedacht, dass die Jahrgang 78 ist


----------



## mjw (31 März 2008)

_So, hier ein neues Bild für ein neues Quiz, zu wem gehören die beiden:_



​
_Gruß mjw_


----------



## terveer666 (31 März 2008)

Ich nominiere Sarah Bogen


----------



## mjw (31 März 2008)

Für den Fall das du Sarah Bogen für den Prommi des Monats vorschlagen, nominieren willst ist hier der passende Link: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=25823.

Sollte Sarah Bogen die Antwort für den Ti**enquiz sein muß ich leider nein sagen, sorry.

Gruß mjw


----------



## schilum23 (1 Apr. 2008)

Hallo ich tipp mal Giselle Bündchen:drip:


----------



## mjw (1 Apr. 2008)

Nein, auch kein schlechter Versuch.
Gibts von Gisele "Frontal-Nude", falls ja bitte posten.

Aber wieder zurück zum Quiz, hier der erste Tip: Es handelt sich um deutsche Brüste.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (1 Apr. 2008)

Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## mjw (1 Apr. 2008)

Och komm, du bist überarbeitet, für den Versuch geb´ich keinen Tip.

Gruß mjw


----------



## mjw (2 Apr. 2008)

Weils ein bisschen schleppt, hier ein weiterer Tip:

1. deutsche ...
2. Schauspielerin

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (2 Apr. 2008)

Isabell Varell vielleicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (2 Apr. 2008)

Nein, sorry, ich glaub die hat ein wenig mehr.?
Hier ein weiterer Tip:

1. deutsche ...
2. Schauspielerin
3. Mutter war Schauspielerin und später Intendantin

Gruß mjw


----------



## mjw (3 Apr. 2008)

*HAAALLOOO!*

Wie wärs mal mit ´nem Vorschlag?​


----------



## Katzun (3 Apr. 2008)

das alter wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## mjw (3 Apr. 2008)

Sie ist Mitte der 70 Jahre letztes Jahrhundert geboren.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Katzun (3 Apr. 2008)

na noch genauer gings nicht wa? 

ich habe keinen blassen schimmer, in welchen film hat sie denn z.b. mitgespielt


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Nina Hoss ?

Na...na.....


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (3 Apr. 2008)

Das ist sowas von richtig!

Hier komplett:



​


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Thx.

Und weiter gehts.

Wem gehört dieser Vorbau.






Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (3 Apr. 2008)

Anne Will.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Anne Will ist nicht richtig.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (8 Apr. 2008)

Diane Kruger vielleicht?


----------



## Tokko (8 Apr. 2008)

Auch daneben...

Ein Tipp. Es ist keine Deutsche.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (9 Apr. 2008)

Keira Knightley vielleicht?


----------



## Tokko (10 Apr. 2008)

> Keira Knightley vielleicht?


Nöööö......


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (11 Apr. 2008)

Ich mach auch mal mit und sag

Katherine Heigl!


----------



## Tokko (12 Apr. 2008)

> Ich mach auch mal mit und sag
> 
> Katherine Heigl


 Leider auch falsch.

Ein neues Bild. Vielleicht kommt jetzt jemand darauf...






Lieben Gruß.

Tokko


----------



## Muli (15 Apr. 2008)

Sienna Miller vielleicht?


----------



## Tokko (15 Apr. 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Sienna Miller vielleicht?



Auch falsch...



Nun gut, noch einige Tipps. 
Die Lady wurde in New York geboren. 
Ihr erster (relativ unbekannter) Vorname lautet Elizabeth.

Geht jetzt ein Licht auf? 

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (18 Apr. 2008)

Also wenn das nicht Tea Leoni (Elizabeth Téa Pantleoni) ist, dann gebe ich auf ...


----------



## Tokko (18 Apr. 2008)

Huldigt ihm, huldigt ihm....

Tea Leoni ist korrekt.



 



Auf ein Neues. 

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (18 Apr. 2008)

Da kann ich nur die Schultern hochziehen.
Glückwunsch.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (20 Apr. 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!
Und hier das Nächste!


*Klick mich!*


​


----------



## mjw (20 Apr. 2008)

Wir wärs mit Christina Ricci.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (20 Apr. 2008)

Ich sag mal Kim Kardashian.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (20 Apr. 2008)

Leider beide nicht richtig


----------



## Tokko (21 Apr. 2008)

Nächster Versuch :

Marina Sirtis 




Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (21 Apr. 2008)

Leelee Sobieski.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (21 Apr. 2008)

1. Tipp: Es handelt sich dabei um eine deutsche Dame


----------



## mjw (21 Apr. 2008)

Etwa Verona Poth?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (22 Apr. 2008)

Nein, Verona Pooth ist es nicht ...


----------



## mjw (22 Apr. 2008)

Veronica Ferres?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2008)

Shirin Soraya...

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (23 Apr. 2008)

Leider beide nicht richtig...

Hier nochmal der Tipp + einen neuen:
Tipp 1: Es handelt sich um eine deutsche Dame
Tipp 2: Sie ist bekannt als Moderatorin, Comedian und seit neuem als Musikerin


----------



## mjw (25 Apr. 2008)

Ruth Moschner?

Gruß mjw


----------



## maierchen (25 Apr. 2008)

Barbara Schöneberger?!


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

Maierchen kassiert die Loorbeeren und darf an dieser Stelle weitermachen ...

Hier der Beweis:


----------



## maierchen (27 Apr. 2008)

Ich hoffe mal es ist nicht zu einfach!




​


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

Avril Lavigne?


----------



## maierchen (27 Apr. 2008)

War wohl doch zu einfach!
du bis dran Muli




​


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

So ... und weiter gehts ...
Das nächste Bild dürfte wirklich nicht ganz einfach werden, daher mal einen Tipp vorab:

Bei der gesuchten Dame handelt es sich um eine Engländerin:




 ​
Viel Spaß beim Rätseln!


----------



## maierchen (27 Apr. 2008)

Mel.B


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

Hätte ich einen Hut, würde ich ihn ziehen!

Melanie Brown ist richtig! Hier der Beweis!


----------



## maierchen (27 Apr. 2008)

Is diesmal nicht so einfach!
Nen Tip ,Sie ist weder Schauspielerin noch Sängerin und sie ist Deutsch! 




​


----------



## mjw (27 Apr. 2008)

Birgit Schrowange.
:thx: für den versteckten Tip. 

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

LOL ... das war bei Avril ja auch schon der Fall!
Da kann ich mich nur mit 100%iger Sicherheit anschliessen! Birgit Schrowange


----------



## maierchen (28 Apr. 2008)

Jawohl richtig und hier der Beweis!



​
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mjw (28 Apr. 2008)

*Hier ein neues Bildchen, erstmal ohne "versteckten" Hinweis.*



​
Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (29 Apr. 2008)

Ist das vielleicht Madonnas Brust, die da Freilauf hat?


----------



## Tokko (29 Apr. 2008)

Evtl. Sophie Marceau.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (29 Apr. 2008)

Nein beides nicht richtig, sorry.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (2 Mai 2008)

Iat das vielleicht Monica Beluccis Milchtüte?
Ansonsten wäre ich für einen klitzekleinen Hinweis zu haben


----------



## mjw (2 Mai 2008)

Mußte gerade mal selber nachsehen, das Ding läuft ja schon so lang ....
.... hat sich in der Zwischenzeit bestimmt schon 2 x epiliert. 

Also Monica Beluccis Quarktaschen sind es nicht!

Hier der kleine Tip: Schauspielerin und gelegentlich Model, in England, London geboren.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (2 Mai 2008)

Dannn könnte ich mir Helena Bonham Carter ganz gut vorstellen!


----------



## mjw (5 Mai 2008)

Nein, nicht schlecht aber nicht richtig.
Ein weiterer Tip:

- Schauspielerin und gelegentlich Model, in England, London geboren
- lebt in Amerika

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (7 Mai 2008)

Vielleicht Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## mjw (7 Mai 2008)

Nein auch nicht, sorry.
Ein weiterer Hinweis:

- Schauspielerin und gelegentlich Model, in England, London geboren
- lebt in Amerika
- hatte mal ´nen "Film / Serien" - Namen der wie ein Autoname klingt bzw. geschrieben wird.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (9 Mai 2008)

Dat is Mischa Barton


----------



## mjw (10 Mai 2008)

So ist es:


 

 

Du bist dran. 

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Wem könnten die denn gehören?





Viel Spass


----------



## mjw (10 Mai 2008)

Jennifer Lopez?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Jennifer Lopez?



Nicht wirklich...


----------



## Avenger2010 (10 Mai 2008)

Charlize Theron vielleicht?


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Nö...
-Sie is Europäerin


----------



## mjw (10 Mai 2008)

nelly furtado?

gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Auch hier ist nich die Nelly


----------



## mjw (11 Mai 2008)

Verona Feldbusch?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (12 Mai 2008)

Nein nicht Verona
-Sie ist Europäerin
-...und Sportlerin


----------



## mjw (12 Mai 2008)

Maria Sharapova?

Gruß mjw


----------



## maierchen (12 Mai 2008)

Anna Kurnikova?


----------



## Demon (12 Mai 2008)

Nein, alle beide nicht...
aber im richtigen Sport seit ihr schon mal


----------



## maierchen (12 Mai 2008)

Martina Hingis?


----------



## mjw (12 Mai 2008)

Tommy Haas?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (12 Mai 2008)

Hingis isses nich
aber Tommy ist verdächtig nah dran 

Sie kommt aus einem so gesehen relativ "neuen" Balkan-Einzel-Staat


----------



## mjw (12 Mai 2008)

Elena Dementieva?

Gruß mjw

... weiterer Tip wäre vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## canal1 (12 Mai 2008)

Tatiana Golovin?


----------



## Demon (12 Mai 2008)

Beide nich...

Russland und Frankreich gehören aber auch nich zum Balkan 

Naja...hier der letzte und hoffentlich auflösende Tip:
Ein Chelsea London-Spieler trägt den selben Nachnamen...


----------



## mjw (12 Mai 2008)

Ana Ivanovic, nach dem Hinweis für die ganz "dummen" kein Problem mehr.

Gruß mjw

Dafür darfst du nochmal.


----------



## maierchen (12 Mai 2008)

Jelena Dokic


----------



## Demon (13 Mai 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Ana Ivanovic, nach dem Hinweis für die ganz "dummen" kein Problem mehr.



Jepp 






mjw schrieb:


> Dafür darfst du nochmal.



Okey Dokey:


----------



## rise (13 Mai 2008)

hmmm relativ viel Muskeln für eine Frau finde ich!Geri Halliwell vielleicht?


----------



## Muli (13 Mai 2008)

Christina Ricci vielleicht?


----------



## Katzun (13 Mai 2008)

courtney cox ist es nicht oder?


----------



## Demon (13 Mai 2008)

Alle drei falsch...

- Sie verbringt beruflich viel Zeit auf Hawaii


----------



## mjw (13 Mai 2008)

Dann müsste ich sie eigentlich kennen .... 

Bethany Hamilton?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (13 Mai 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Bethany Hamilton?



Wer is dat denn?

Damit wir nich ganz so weit abdriften....sie mimt dort für eine Serie


----------



## mjw (13 Mai 2008)

Bethany Hamilton ist ne Profisurferin.


----------



## Muli (14 Mai 2008)

Evangeline Lilly bestimmt


----------



## Demon (14 Mai 2008)

Jepp, Evangeline is richtig...


----------



## Muli (14 Mai 2008)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Dann hier das Nächste!

(inkl. einem kleinen Löckchen als Anhaltspunkt  )


----------



## mjw (14 Mai 2008)

Diane Kruger?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (15 Mai 2008)

Diane Kruger ist nicht richtig  Aber das Herkunftsland stimmt schon einmal


----------



## canal1 (17 Mai 2008)

Vielleicht Alexandra Kamp?


----------



## mjw (17 Mai 2008)

Yvonne Catterfeld?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2008)

Das ist leider nicht ganz richtig ... weder noch ... 

Tipp: Ihr Nachname lautet wie ein alt ehrwürdiger Beruf


----------



## canal1 (18 Mai 2008)

Bettina Cramer???


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2008)

Nein ... der Cramer ist es nicht ... aber der Vorname stimmt 
Jetzt dürfte es ja nur noch halbschwer sein


----------



## mjw (18 Mai 2008)

Daaaaanke.
Bettina Zimmermann? 

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2008)

Rrrrrrichtig!

Hier war der *Zimmermann* gesucht!

Hier der Beweis:


----------



## mjw (18 Mai 2008)

RISCHTISCH lecker die Bettina. :thx:.

Hier ein neues Paar:




​


----------



## Tokko (18 Mai 2008)

Irgendwas erinnert mich an die arrogante Victoria Beckham.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (18 Mai 2008)

Nein, nicht Posh.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2008)

Die Zöpfchen erinnern mich an was ... aber nen Pocahontas Oops war es nicht ...

Eine der Tatu Girls?


----------



## mjw (18 Mai 2008)

Nein, auch keins von den Tutut  Mädels.

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (21 Mai 2008)

Sabrina Setlur vielleicht?


----------



## mjw (21 Mai 2008)

Nein aber "Deutsch" ist schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## canal1 (23 Mai 2008)

Collien Fernandes?

Wenn nicht wäre ein Tipp nicht schlecht


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Collien ist auch nicht richtig.

Dann hier der erste Tip: Sie ist Moderatorin und hat bei giga angeangen.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (23 Mai 2008)

Sandra Ahrabian vielleicht?


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Sandra Ahrabian vielleicht?



Hat die bei giga angefangen?
Nein sorry, nicht richtig.

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (23 Mai 2008)

Kerstin Linnartz?


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Nein, obwohl ich die gern auch so sehen würde.
Nach der nächsten Runde gibts nen neuen Hinweis.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (23 Mai 2008)

Dann sag ich mal Jana Ina.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Auch nicht - sorry tokko.
Hier aber der neue Hinweis:

Hat u. a. die Sendung "Nachtfalke" moderiert.

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (23 Mai 2008)

Dann versuch ichs mal mit

Alexandra Polzin


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Ja richtig und hier der Link: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=28235&highlight=matador


----------



## Muli (27 Mai 2008)

Na canal... geht das noch weiter?


----------



## canal1 (27 Mai 2008)

Sorry das es so lange gedauert hat.
hier das nächste


----------



## mjw (28 Mai 2008)

Jennifer Lopez?

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (28 Mai 2008)

Nein leider nicht!


----------



## mjw (28 Mai 2008)

Britney Spears?


----------



## canal1 (28 Mai 2008)

Nö auch nicht.


----------



## mjw (28 Mai 2008)

Verona Feldbusch / Pooth?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (28 Mai 2008)

Eva Mendez?


----------



## InvisibleJim (29 Mai 2008)

Leah Remini evtl.?


----------



## canal1 (29 Mai 2008)

Nein leider alles nicht richtig!

Aber die Dame ist eher durch Rollen in TV Serien bekannt


----------



## mjw (29 Mai 2008)

Mischa Barton?


----------



## canal1 (29 Mai 2008)

Auch nicht Sorry!


----------



## mjw (29 Mai 2008)

Gibts schon ´nen Hinweis.

Guß mjw


----------



## canal1 (29 Mai 2008)

Sie ist eine Amerikanische Schauspielerin, die bei uns durch Serienrollen bekannt wurde.


----------



## mjw (29 Mai 2008)

Kirsten Davis?


----------



## InvisibleJim (30 Mai 2008)

wie gesagt ich würde ja nach deinen hinweisen auf leah remini tippen, aber du sagtest ja, das sie es nicht ist..hmmmm

noch nen hinweis?


----------



## mjw (30 Mai 2008)

kommt bestimmt


----------



## canal1 (30 Mai 2008)

Sie spielte früher in einer Serie in der Tony Danza die Hauptrolle hatte!

Das müsste eigentlich helfen:3dsmile:


----------



## homer22 (30 Mai 2008)

*Lecker*

Ich denke das sind die Kumpel`s von Barbara Schöneberger:drip:


----------



## homer22 (30 Mai 2008)

*nochmal Lecker*

Alysso milano??


----------



## homer22 (30 Mai 2008)

barbara Wussow


----------



## Muli (30 Mai 2008)

Alyssa Milano wäre nun auch mein Tipp ...
Aber homer22 ist ja schon der Boss


----------



## mjw (30 Mai 2008)

Das ist ja unglaublich - da ist man mal 5 Minuten weg und dann kommt der Hinweis.


----------



## homer22 (30 Mai 2008)

heidi beckenbauer


----------



## InvisibleJim (30 Mai 2008)

ja, jetzt würde ich auch sagen Alyssa Milano
bissl zu spät :/


----------



## canal1 (30 Mai 2008)

Ja Homer hat recht:laola2:

Es ist Alyssa Milano:3djumping:


----------



## homer22 (2 Juni 2008)

*Auch Wichtig"TITTENQUIZ"*





Gugst Du!


----------



## homer22 (2 Juni 2008)

Ein Tippie Dame kommt aus dem Land Für das uncle Ben Werbung macht.


----------



## Tokko (2 Juni 2008)

Ich kenne doch Bai Lings Nippel.....:drip:

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## homer22 (2 Juni 2008)

Ich will gar nicht wissen woher,aber Richtisch!


----------



## Tokko (2 Juni 2008)

Und weiter gehts.

Wem gehören diese 







 


Viel Spaß.


----------



## Muli (2 Juni 2008)

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Tokko (2 Juni 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Angelina Jolie?




Nööö.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (3 Juni 2008)

Vielleicht Eva Mendes


----------



## Tokko (3 Juni 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht Eva Mendes



Auch nicht..

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (6 Juni 2008)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Tokko (6 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Cameron Diaz?



Auch nicht richtig. Obwohl die Gesuchte auch blond ist.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (6 Juni 2008)

Paris Hilton?


----------



## Tokko (6 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Paris Hilton?



Auch falsch. So dürr ist die Dame nun doch nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (6 Juni 2008)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Tokko (6 Juni 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Salma Hayek?



Leider nein. So viel Oberweite hat sie nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (7 Juni 2008)

Mena Suvari?


----------



## Tokko (7 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Mena Suvari?



Stimmt auch nicht.

1. Tip: Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (7 Juni 2008)

Hayden Panettiere?


----------



## Tokko (7 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Hayden Panettiere?



Auch daneben.



Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (8 Juni 2008)

kleiner Hinweis wär net schlecht.


----------



## canal1 (8 Juni 2008)

Ich versuchs mal mit Eva Longoria


----------



## Tokko (8 Juni 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal mit Eva Longoria



Auch daneben.

 1. Tip: Sie wurde in den USA geboren.
2. Tip: 1980 wurde sie geboren.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (8 Juni 2008)

Eliza Dushku?


----------



## Tokko (8 Juni 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Eliza Dushku?



Auch daneben.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (11 Juni 2008)

Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Tokko (11 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Christina Aguilera?



Auch daneben.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (11 Juni 2008)

Christina Ricci?


----------



## Tokko (11 Juni 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Christina Ricci?




Falsch.

 1. Tip: Sie wurde in den USA geboren.
2. Tip: 1980 wurde sie geboren.
3. Tip: Sie ist eine Schauspielerin.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (12 Juni 2008)

Michelle Williams?


----------



## Tokko (12 Juni 2008)

maierchen schrieb:


> Michelle Williams?



Stimmt auch nicht.




 1. Tip: Sie wurde in den USA geboren.
2. Tip: 1980 wurde sie geboren.
3. Tip: Sie ist eine Schauspielerin.
4. Tip: Ihr zweiter Vorname lautet "Ann".

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (12 Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe mal die isses

Katee Ann Sackhoff


----------



## Tokko (12 Juni 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die isses
> 
> Katee Ann Sackhoff




Da sag ich mal 



Katee "Starbuck" Sackhoff ist korrekt.:thumbup:





Gute Arbeit. Du bist dran canal1.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (13 Juni 2008)

So dann hab ich hier die nchsten für euch!





Viel Glück:3djumping:


----------



## kakadinho (14 Juni 2008)

Leah Remini?


----------



## canal1 (14 Juni 2008)

Nö die isses nich


----------



## mjw (14 Juni 2008)

Heidi Montag?


----------



## canal1 (14 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Heidi Montag?




Wer?

Sorry aber die Dame ist mir völlig unbekannt

Demnach ist sies auch nicht


----------



## mjw (16 Juni 2008)

Hier ein paar mal Heidi Montag: http://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=392446

Britney Spears?


----------



## canal1 (16 Juni 2008)

Leider auch nicht.

Kleiner Tipp:

Sie ist eine Schauspielerin


----------



## mjw (16 Juni 2008)

Mena Suvari?


----------



## Muli (17 Juni 2008)

Julia Roberts?


----------



## canal1 (17 Juni 2008)

Ihr liegt leider beide daneben

Noch ein Tipp

Ein Tennisspieler hat den selben Nachnamen


----------



## mjw (19 Juni 2008)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## canal1 (19 Juni 2008)

Genau!




Du darfst


----------



## mjw (20 Juni 2008)

Und weiter gehts:



​


----------



## Tokko (20 Juni 2008)

Paris Hilton. 

So dürr wie die ist.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (20 Juni 2008)

Ne - nicht richtig, geht nöch dürrer ...


----------



## canal1 (20 Juni 2008)

Nicole Richie


----------



## mjw (20 Juni 2008)

Nein - leider auch nicht.


----------



## canal1 (21 Juni 2008)

Vielleicht Keira Knightley?


----------



## d3rd3vil (21 Juni 2008)

Das sind doch keine Titten...also falscher thread!


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Juni 2008)

Das Bild kenn ich 
Das is Keira Knightley!


----------



## mjw (23 Juni 2008)

Richtig, das ist Kira Knightley:


​
canal1 du bist der nächste.


----------



## canal1 (23 Juni 2008)

Na dann ist hier das Nächste!!!


----------



## canal1 (23 Juni 2008)




----------



## Tokko (23 Juni 2008)

Ich sag mal Salma Hayek.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## canal1 (24 Juni 2008)

Nein Salma Hayek ist es nicht


----------



## Tokko (24 Juni 2008)

Dann vielleicht Marina Sirtis? *schwärm*

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (24 Juni 2008)

Jennifer Tilly?


----------



## mjw (25 Juni 2008)

Leelee Sobieski?


----------



## canal1 (25 Juni 2008)

Jennifer Tilly ist Richtig:3dthumbup:






Buterfly du bist drann


----------



## Buterfly (27 Juni 2008)

Tut mir Leid wegen der Verspätung, hätt vllt davor die Regeln durchlesen solln *schäm*. Tut mir Leid.

Hier aber nun das Bild:

Hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer



​
Viel Spaß beim Raten

Buterfly


----------



## Buterfly (27 Juni 2008)

Kleiner Tipp.

Sie ist *keine Deutsche* und das Foto ist nicht auf diesem Board gepostet, aber es gibt Bilder von ihr hier.


----------



## mjw (27 Juni 2008)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid wegen der Verspätung, hätt vllt davor die Regeln durchlesen solln *schäm*. Tut mir Leid.



Kein Problem ....
Hauptsache es geht weiter. 

Bei dem Bild muß ich erst mal passen.


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juni 2008)

Kommt asu Ohio, USA und war schon im Playboy und war in American Pie 5 zu sehen


----------



## mjw (28 Juni 2008)

Jennifer Walcott?


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Jennifer Walcott?




Oh man, da hab ich wohl zu viele Tipps gegeben 

Aber du hast Recht, bin gespannt auf die nächste Schönheit :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juni 2008)

Hier noch schnell das ganze Bild



​


----------



## mjw (28 Juni 2008)

Hier ein neues ....



​


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juni 2008)

Barabara Schöneberger?


----------



## Tokko (28 Juni 2008)

Unsere Barbara Schöneberger?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko

*edit*
saviola war schneller.


----------



## mjw (28 Juni 2008)

Richtig:



​Der nächste bitte ...


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juni 2008)

2 mal geraten, 2 mal richtig. Dieses Spiel hat einen neuen Herrscher 

Die Person im nächsten Bild kennt ihr alle, viel Spaß beim raten.



​
Hoffe es ist nicht zu leicht.

Gruß Buterfly


----------



## mjw (28 Juni 2008)

Verona Feldbusch - Pooth?


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Verona Feldbusch - Pooth?



Nee, leider falsch!


----------



## Tokko (28 Juni 2008)

Collien Fernandez?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (29 Juni 2008)

Ich glaub´dem Vorschlag könnte ich mich auch anschließen.


----------



## Buterfly (29 Juni 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Collien Fernandez?
> 
> Lieben Gruß.
> Tokko



Richtig!

Tokko ist dran, weil er erster war. :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (30 Juni 2008)

Nun gut. Next turn.

Wem gehören dies "Airbags"...



​
Viel Spaß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juni 2008)

Jessica Biel?

Boah diesmal ist's schwer^^

Ich tipp mal es ist keine Deutsche


----------



## Tokko (30 Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Ist schwer und sie ist keine Deutsche.

Jessica ist falsch.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (3 Juli 2008)

Tara Reid?


----------



## Tokko (3 Juli 2008)

Tara Reid isses nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (3 Juli 2008)

Linday Lohan?


----------



## Tokko (3 Juli 2008)

So schlimm wie Lindsay Lohan ist sie bei weitem nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (3 Juli 2008)

Die Haare sind nicht gefärbt oder?
Sonst hätte ich JLo gesagt, aber das ist mal wirklich ins Blaue geraten


----------



## Tokko (3 Juli 2008)

Soviel ich weiss sind die Haare nicht gefärbt.

JLo isses nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (3 Juli 2008)

Mariah Carey?


----------



## Tokko (5 Juli 2008)

Stimmt auch nicht.

Die sind auch nicht so groß wie die von Mariah. Sind hier halt ein bissel gepushed.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (7 Juli 2008)

Christina Ricci?


----------



## Tokko (7 Juli 2008)

Auch daneben. Noch ein bissel kleiner.

1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (7 Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ich kenn das Bild irgendwoher, aber mir fällt nicht ein wer es ist. Ich muss mal ne nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juli 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> 1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.



Aber sie ist *keine* Amerikanerin?


----------



## mjw (8 Juli 2008)

*Audrina Partridge?*


----------



## Tokko (8 Juli 2008)

Audrina ist es nicht. 

@ Buterfly sie ist Amerikanerin.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juli 2008)

*Jennifer Love Hewitt?*


----------



## Tokko (8 Juli 2008)

Auch nicht korrekt.

 1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

2. Tipp : Sie spielte in diversen US Serien mit.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (8 Juli 2008)

*Julia Louis-Dreyfus?*


----------



## Tokko (8 Juli 2008)

Stimmt auch nicht. Obwohl es schon wärmer wird.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (8 Juli 2008)

*Michelle Trachtenberg?*


----------



## Tokko (8 Juli 2008)

Daneben, daneben....

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (9 Juli 2008)

*Ashlee Simpson?*


----------



## Tokko (9 Juli 2008)

Nein leider auch nicht.

Es wird wieder kälter.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## mjw (9 Juli 2008)

Ja - Schauspielerin ist angesagt, sorry. 
*
Leighton Meester?*


----------



## Tokko (9 Juli 2008)

Wieder nix.

Beim nächsten mal gibt es wieder nen Tipp.


----------



## mjw (9 Juli 2008)

Angela Merkel.


----------



## Tokko (9 Juli 2008)

Ganz knapp daneben. Aber sowas von...

Nun gut. Hier der neue Tipp. 

 1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

2. Tipp : Sie spielte in diversen US Serien mit.

3. Tipp : Sie spielte unter anderen in Emergency Room mit.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (9 Juli 2008)

*Julianna Margulies?
*


----------



## Tokko (9 Juli 2008)

Daneben,...daneben.


----------



## mjw (10 Juli 2008)

*Maura Tierney?*


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

Auch falsch.

 1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

2. Tipp : Sie spielte in diversen US Serien mit.

3. Tipp : Sie spielte unter anderen in Emergency Room mit.

4. Tipp : Sie spielte in einer Mysterie Serie mit die auch in Deutschland bekannt ist.


----------



## Buterfly (10 Juli 2008)

Linda Cardellini ?


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

Die isses auch nicht. *hihihi*

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (10 Juli 2008)

Kellie Martin?

Zur Not werden alle Schauspieler von Emergency Room durchprobiert.

Mjw und Ich lassen uns nicht unterkriegen^^


----------



## Buterfly (10 Juli 2008)

Ich hab's:

*Linda Cardellini*


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

1.


> Kellie Martin?


Falsch
2.


> Zur Not werden alle Schauspieler von Emergency Room durchprobiert.


Kannst du gerne machen. Sie hatte aber eine eher kleine Rolle.


3. Ihr solltet auch mehr auf den 4 Tip konzentrieren.


4.


> Mjw und Ich lassen uns nicht unterkriegen^^


Macht doch...macht doch...

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (10 Juli 2008)

*Linda Cardellini,**Linda Cardellini,**Linda Cardellini

*Das würde perfekt passen, vor allem die Haarefarbe und -länge passt perfekt !*gespannt bin** 
*


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

Die ist es immer noch nicht.*entäuschenmuß*

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## General (10 Juli 2008)

Ich versuche es auch einmal KATHERINE HEIGL?Oh spielt die überhaupt mit in ER


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

Ist auch falsch.

Die Dame hat in Grey’s Anatomy mitgespielt.

Nächser Tipp.

1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

2. Tipp : Sie spielte in diversen US Serien mit.

3. Tipp : Sie spielte unter anderen in Emergency Room mit.

4. Tipp : Sie spielte in einer Mysterie Serie mit die auch in Deutschland bekannt ist.

5. Tipp : Sie spielt eine ziemlich fiese "Agentin".

Das sollte aber jetzt reichen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (11 Juli 2008)

Ming-Na?


----------



## Tokko (11 Juli 2008)

Ming Na isses wieder nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juli 2008)

_Clea DuVall ist die einzige, die ich in der imdb gefunden habe, die in ER und GA mitgespielt hat...._


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juli 2008)

Ach mit "Die Dame hat in Grey’s Anatomy mitgespielt." meintest du Katherine...


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juli 2008)

Dann vielleicht Kellie Martin?


----------



## Tokko (13 Juli 2008)

Auch daneben.


 1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

2. Tipp : Sie spielte in diversen US Serien mit.

3. Tipp : Sie spielte unter anderen in Emergency Room mit.

4. Tipp : Sie spielte in einer Mysterie Serie mit die auch in Deutschland bekannt ist.

5. Tipp : Sie spielt eine ziemlich fiese "Agentin".

6. Tipp : Sie spielte auch in "JAG – Im Auftrag der Ehre" mit.


----------



## Buterfly (14 Juli 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> 6. Tipp : Sie spielte auch in "JAG – Im Auftrag der Ehre" mit.




Catherine Bell , nee war ein Witz


----------



## Buterfly (14 Juli 2008)

*Hallee Hirsh?*


----------



## Tokko (14 Juli 2008)

Immer noch nicht.


----------



## mjw (15 Juli 2008)

Ist das nicht die, die in der Aufführung in der Highschool das Rumpelstilzchen spielete.


----------



## Tokko (15 Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung.

So Serien wie "ER" etc. gucke ich mir nicht an.

 1. Tipp : Sie wurde in den USA geboren.

2. Tipp : Sie spielte in diversen US Serien mit.

3. Tipp : Sie spielte unter anderen in Emergency Room mit.

4. Tipp : Sie spielte in einer Mysterie Serie mit die auch in Deutschland bekannt ist.

5. Tipp : Sie spielt eine ziemlich fiese "Agentin".

6. Tipp : Sie spielte auch in "JAG – Im Auftrag der Ehre" mit.

7. Tipp : In der Mysterie-Serie hat ihre Rolle den gleichen Nachnamen wie sie im RealLife.


----------



## Tokko (19 Juli 2008)

Scheint ja richtig schwer zu sein. Hier noch ein Tipp.



​


----------



## mjw (25 Juli 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Scheint ja richtig schwer zu sein. Hier noch ein Tipp.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Gut erkannt ... 
Bitte noch einen Tip.


----------



## Tokko (25 Juli 2008)

Nun gut.

In einer ihrer Serien wird sie nur "Miss Parker" genannt.

Jetzt sollte aber der Groschen fallen.


----------



## General (26 Juli 2008)

Jessica Parker?


----------



## Tokko (26 Juli 2008)

Nein. Nicht Jessica

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwer ist.


----------



## Shapex1992 (27 Juli 2008)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Tokko (27 Juli 2008)

Auch daneben.

Noch ein Tip:

In einer Serie ist ihr Arbeitgeber ein "Center".


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juli 2008)

Zoe McLellan


----------



## Tokko (28 Juli 2008)

Nö.


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juli 2008)

*Andrea Parker *


----------



## Tokko (28 Juli 2008)

Das ich das noch erleben darf. *Träne-aus-dem-Augenwinkel-wisch*

Andrea Parker ist *richtig*.



​
Du bist dran.


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal wieder was leichteres für Zwischendurch



​


----------



## Tokko (28 Juli 2008)

Hmmm...

Heidi Klum vielleicht?


----------



## Buterfly (28 Juli 2008)

Nee. Leider falsch.


----------



## General (28 Juli 2008)

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juli 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Victoria Beckham?



Leider auch falsch.


----------



## mjw (30 Juli 2008)

Bettina Cramer?


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Bettina Cramer?



Nee. Sie ist keine Deutsche


----------



## mjw (30 Juli 2008)

*Paris Hilton?*


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> *Paris Hilton?*



Nee auch keine Amerikanerin


----------



## mjw (30 Juli 2008)

*kompletter Kontinent: Nord- und Südamerika incl. Canada?*


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juli 2008)

Meinte USA, wir wollns ja nicht zu leicht machen und nen kompletten Kontinet ausschließen


----------



## mjw (30 Juli 2008)

Dann nehmen wir mal Brasilien:
*
Gisele Bundchen*


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir mal Brasilien:
> *
> Gisele Bundchen*



Richtig :thumbup:



​

Du bist dran !!!


----------



## mjw (31 Juli 2008)

Dann gehts weiter: 



​


----------



## Tokko (5 Aug. 2008)

Ich sag mal Uma Thurman.


----------



## mjw (7 Aug. 2008)

Rischtisch, und jetzt du.


----------



## Tokko (7 Aug. 2008)

Und diesmal geht es etwas einfacher weiter.



​


----------



## General (7 Aug. 2008)

Christina Aguilera ? Wenns stimmen sollte kann ein anderer bitte weitermachen danke


----------



## Tokko (7 Aug. 2008)

Christina Aguilera ist richtig. War wohl doch zu leicht.

Der nächste darf ran.



 
​


----------



## Buterfly (8 Aug. 2008)

​


----------



## Tokko (8 Aug. 2008)

Ich sag mal Hilary Swank.&#55304;


----------



## Buterfly (8 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Hilary Swank.�



Falsch! hehe :devil:


----------



## Tokko (11 Aug. 2008)

Dann evtl. Laura Dern?


----------



## General (11 Aug. 2008)

Gillian Anderson


----------



## Buterfly (12 Aug. 2008)

Beide falsch ! Ihr kennt sie aber sicher, ist ziemlich bekannt


----------



## General (12 Aug. 2008)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Beide falsch ! Ihr kennt sie aber sicher, ist ziemlich bekannt



Dann hau mal nen Tipp raus


----------



## Buterfly (13 Aug. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Dann hau mal nen Tipp raus



Tip 1: Ihr kennt sie 

Ok ich bin ja nicht so ...

Tip 2: US-Amerikanerin


----------



## General (14 Aug. 2008)

Hoffe wird so geschrieben-Heather Locklear?


----------



## Buterfly (14 Aug. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Hoffe wird so geschrieben-Heather Locklear?




Nee 

Tip 1: Ihr kennt sie 
Tip 2: US-Amerikanerin
Tip 3: Sie ist Schauspielerin.


----------



## Tokko (16 Aug. 2008)

Ellen DeGeneres vielleicht?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (17 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Ellen DeGeneres vielleicht?



Nop.

Nochn Tip:

Tip 1: Ihr kennt sie 
Tip 2: US-Amerikanerin
Tip 3: Sie ist Schauspielerin.
Tip 4: Sie ist im deutschen TV zu sehen


----------



## canal1 (19 Aug. 2008)

Kim Cattrall


----------



## Buterfly (21 Aug. 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Kim Cattrall



Nee, wird aber wärmer


----------



## Tokko (22 Aug. 2008)

Vielleicht Sarah Jessica Parker?


----------



## Buterfly (22 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Vielleicht Sarah Jessica Parker?



:thumbup::thumbup:



 

Du bist dran


----------



## Tokko (22 Aug. 2008)

*Jubel*

Ohne den kleinen Tip (Kim Catrall) wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen.

Und weiter gehts...




​


----------



## Buterfly (22 Aug. 2008)

Boah ich weiß, dass ich das Bild schon mal iwo gesehen hab..

Ist es Adriana Lima?


----------



## Tokko (23 Aug. 2008)

Daneben.

Adriana ist es nicht.


----------



## Buterfly (23 Aug. 2008)

Tia Carrere?


----------



## Tokko (23 Aug. 2008)

Menno....

War wohl doch zu einfach. Tia ist richtig.:thumbup:



 ​
Your turn Buterfly.


----------



## Buterfly (24 Aug. 2008)

​


----------



## Tokko (24 Aug. 2008)

Mal geraten America Ferrera.


----------



## Buterfly (25 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Mal geraten America Ferrera.



Nee, leider falsch


----------



## Tokko (26 Aug. 2008)

Dann evtl. Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Buterfly (26 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Dann evtl. Penelope Cruz?



Nee wieder nicht 

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin, mal wieder


----------



## General (27 Aug. 2008)

Marisa Tomei ?


----------



## Buterfly (28 Aug. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Marisa Tomei ?



Auch falsch !


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Aug. 2008)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## Buterfly (31 Aug. 2008)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Jessica Biel?



Leider falsch 

Noch ein Tip:

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2008)

Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist 

Also wenns ne SCI FI Serie ist dann muss ich passen


----------



## Tokko (2 Sep. 2008)

Gillian Anderson vielleicht?


----------



## Buterfly (2 Sep. 2008)

Gillian ist es nicht

und es ist auch keine Science Fiction-Serie. Wer sieht sich den sowas unrealistisches auch an ? 

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist
Tip 3: Keine Science Fiction-Serie
Tip 4: Die Serie läuft/lief auf Pro7


----------



## Vedostar (2 Sep. 2008)

Ich tippe mal auf Alyson Hannigan


----------



## Buterfly (3 Sep. 2008)

Vedostar schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Alyson Hannigan




Nee ledier falsch 

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist
Tip 3: Keine Science Fiction-Serie
Tip 4: Die Serie läuft/lief auf Pro7
Tip 5: Es läuft gerade ein Film von ihr im Kino


----------



## FCB_Cena (3 Sep. 2008)

Maggie Gyllenhaal?


----------



## Buterfly (4 Sep. 2008)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Maggie Gyllenhaal?



Nöö 

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist
Tip 3: Keine Science Fiction-Serie
Tip 4: Die Serie läuft/lief auf Pro7
Tip 5: Es läuft gerade ein Film von ihr im Kino
Tip 6: Sie hat schwarze Haare


----------



## masterofdis (5 Sep. 2008)

Dann meld ich mich doch auch mal. Ich würde sagen Rose McGowan.


----------



## roboterpirat (7 Sep. 2008)

Rose McGowan ist vermutlich der heißeste Tipp, dem pflichte ich bei.


----------



## Buterfly (7 Sep. 2008)

masterofdis schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Rose McGowan.



Nee, leider beide falsch


----------



## General (7 Sep. 2008)

Wie bei dem Popoquiz sage ich mal Eva Longoria


----------



## Buterfly (8 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Wie bei dem Popoquiz sage ich mal Eva Longoria



2mal die selbe is doch langweilig. Darum: falsch


----------



## Buterfly (8 Sep. 2008)

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist
Tip 3: Keine Science Fiction-Serie
Tip 4: Die Serie läuft/lief auf Pro7
Tip 5: Es läuft gerade ein Film von *mit* im Kino (spielt eine Hauptrolle)
Tip 6: Sie hat schwarze Haare


----------



## Buterfly (8 Sep. 2008)

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist
Tip 3: Keine Science Fiction-Serie
Tip 4: Die Serie läuft/lief auf Pro7
Tip 5: Es läuft gerade ein Film mit ihr im Kino
Tip 6: Sie hat schwarze Haare
Tip 7: Die Serie spielt in New York





beim Raten


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2008)

Emanuelle Chriqui?


----------



## Buterfly (9 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Emanuelle Chriqui?



Nop, leider falsch

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist
Tip 3: Keine Science Fiction-Serie
Tip 4: Die Serie läuft/lief auf Pro7
Tip 5: Es lief gerade ein Film mit ihr im Kino
Tip 6: Sie hat schwarze Haare
Tip 7: Die Serie spielt in New York
Tip 8: Sie sieht klasse aus ...

okay, Tip 8 war kein richtiger Tip 

darum Tip 9: Sie ist 1965 geboren

jetz muss es aber klingenln


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2008)

Klingeln tuts bei mir nur an der Haustür

Bin nicht so ein Serien Junkie,deshalb habe ich null Ahnung,ob ich sie überhaupt kenne


----------



## Tokko (9 Sep. 2008)

Mal so geraten "Courteney Cox Arquette".


----------



## Buterfly (10 Sep. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Mal so geraten "Courteney Cox Arquette".



Nee, leider falsch!

Tip 1: US-Schauspielerin
Tip 2: Sie spielt in einer Kultserie mit, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist
Tip 3: Keine Science Fiction-Serie
Tip 4: Die Serie läuft/lief auf Pro7
Tip 5: Es lief gerade ein Film mit ihr im Kino
Tip 6: Sie hat schwarze Haare
Tip 7: Die Serie spielt in New York
Tip 8: Sie sieht klasse aus ...
Tip 9: Sie ist 1965 geboren

und jetzt der ultimative Lösungstip: Frauen-Kultserie


----------



## General (13 Sep. 2008)

Kristin Davis?


----------



## Buterfly (13 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Kristin Davis?








Richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (13 Sep. 2008)

Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen.


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen.



Bin auch nicht ich draufgekommen,sondern meine Regierung die guckt so einen Quatsch


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2008)

So ihr Lieben, wem gehöhren die?


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Sep. 2008)

Nicole Kidman?


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2008)

Nein leider falsch


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2008)

Na gut,damit es mal weitergeht

Die gesuchte ist Sängerin und hat auch schon geschauspielert


----------



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

Sollten die evtl. Britney Spears gehören?


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2008)

NÖ


----------



## BsgSachsenring (17 Sep. 2008)

collien fernandes


----------



## General (17 Sep. 2008)

Auch leider falsch


----------



## FCB_Cena (18 Sep. 2008)

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Mantis (18 Sep. 2008)

Oder Courtney Love die durchgeknallte.....


----------



## General (18 Sep. 2008)

Nein beide Falsch

Nächster Tipp:In ihrer frühsten Kindheit lebte sie 3 Jahre im Schwarzwald in Heiligenzell.Ihr Vater ist Franko-Ontarier,ihre Mutter ist Ungarin.


----------



## FCB_Cena (20 Sep. 2008)

Alanis Morissette?


----------



## General (20 Sep. 2008)

Jawohl es ist Alanis Morissette





Du bist dran


----------



## FCB_Cena (20 Sep. 2008)

Soooo... wer ist das?


----------



## Tokko (21 Sep. 2008)

Sag mal Salma Hayek.


----------



## FCB_Cena (21 Sep. 2008)

Leider falsch


----------



## Tokko (22 Sep. 2008)

Penelope Cruz vielleicht.


----------



## Buterfly (23 Sep. 2008)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Soooo... wer ist das?




Ohne Bild könnts schwer werden. Oder ist das Bild nur bei mir verschwunden?


----------



## General (23 Sep. 2008)

Ich seh auch nichts mehr:3dnonono:


----------



## Tokko (23 Sep. 2008)

Da isses doch wieder.


----------



## FCB_Cena (23 Sep. 2008)

Jetzt isses wieder weg... komisch /:
Also den Link hab ich nicht mehr. 
Penelope Cruz ist leider falsch.
Naja ich bin bis Freitag in Erfurt, wenn's nicht mehr geht, muss halt dann ein anderes weitermachen.


----------



## Buterfly (24 Sep. 2008)

Das war der böse böse Hoster, daran lags 

Tip mal auf *Jennifer Tilly*, obwohl die wohl mehr obenrum hat...


----------



## General (24 Sep. 2008)

Ich lass mir Zeit bis Freitag,da kommt er ja erst wieder.


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 Sep. 2008)

Soooo... Jennifer Tilly ist nicht richtig, aber hier kommen die ersten Tipps:

Sie ist eine australische Schauspielerin und Sängerin. Jetzt kann man drauf kommen


----------



## General (26 Sep. 2008)

Natalie Imbrugila oder so


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 Sep. 2008)

Leider falsch


----------



## General (27 Sep. 2008)

Dani Minuoge wegen der grösse ihrer Dinger


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Sep. 2008)

Auch falsch


----------



## General (1 Okt. 2008)

Sophie Monk


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Okt. 2008)

Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen 

1. Sie ist eine australische Schauspielerin und Sängerin.
2. Sie hat bei Prison Break mitgespielt.


----------



## General (1 Okt. 2008)

Kein Ahnung,bin überhaupt kein Serien junkie
Würde mir nur noch Google helfen,aber das macht dann keinen Spass(rate lieber so)

Kenne noch Nicole Kidmann aus Australien,aber das passt wohl nicht


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Okt. 2008)

Nein, leider falsch


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2008)

Nach den Tipps sage ich mal ganz dreist Holly Valance.


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Okt. 2008)

Super, Tokko! Holly Valance ist korrekt!


----------



## Tokko (3 Okt. 2008)

Und weiter gehts. 

Wem gehören diese Funbags.



 
​


----------



## General (3 Okt. 2008)

Kendra Wilkinson?


----------



## Tokko (3 Okt. 2008)

Kendra ist es nicht.


----------



## General (5 Okt. 2008)

Tipps Tipps


----------



## Tokko (5 Okt. 2008)

1. Tipp: Sie ist sehr berühmt.


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> 1. Tipp: Sie ist sehr berühmt.



:thx:jetzt weiß ichs


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

Ok. Noch ein Hinweis.

1. Tipp: Sie ist sehr berühmt. 
1. Tipp: Sie ist in den USA geboren.


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2008)

Ivana Trumpf?


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

Die ist es nicht.


----------



## General (7 Okt. 2008)

Scheint ja doch ein wenig älter zu sein oder täusch?


----------



## Tokko (7 Okt. 2008)

Schätze mal so 1-2 Jahre. War mal etwas "straffer" das Ganze. Die Dame ist aber noch unter 30.


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2008)

Mir geht aber auch gar kein Licht an

Da haste dir aber auch eine ausgesucht,in Amerika haben doch mind.60% der Frauen so Dinger


----------



## Tokko (8 Okt. 2008)

Nun gut.

1. Tipp: Sie ist sehr berühmt. 
2. Tipp: Sie ist in den USA geboren.
3. Tipp: Sie ist eine Sängerin war aber auch in einigen Filmen zu sehen.


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2008)

Jessica Simpson :3dgreat:


----------



## Tokko (8 Okt. 2008)

Nein die ist es nicht.

Man kann schon sagen das die gesuchte berühmter ist.


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2008)

Hier ist Baustelle


----------



## Tokko (17 Okt. 2008)

Dann gibt es noch einen Tipp.

Sie ist ein beliebtes Opfer der Paparazzis. Wenn nicht sogar das beliebteste überhaupt.


----------



## FCB_Cena (17 Okt. 2008)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Tokko (17 Okt. 2008)

Es ist vollbracht...

Britney ist richtig.:thumbup:



 ​
Your turn FCB_Cena.


----------



## FCB_Cena (24 Okt. 2008)

Sooo... wer ist denn das?


----------



## Tokko (25 Okt. 2008)

Shakira vielleicht.

Obwohl sie eigentlich nicht so prall gebaut ist.


----------



## General (25 Okt. 2008)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## Feuersänger (25 Okt. 2008)

Wenn du sowas reinstellst, solltest du den Namen der Person nicht im Link zum Bild verwenden.

Nur so als Tip.


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 Okt. 2008)

Ja wär ne Möglichkeit 







Du bist dran, Tokko^^


----------



## Tokko (27 Okt. 2008)

Und weiter gehts....



 
​


----------



## bibabaer (27 Okt. 2008)

Da tipp ich mal auf Nicollette Sheridan...denn die trägt nie BH und liefert immer solch schöne nippelige Auftritte


----------



## Tokko (27 Okt. 2008)

Kennst dich ja gut aus. Respekt.



 

​


----------



## bibabaer (28 Okt. 2008)

Jojo, bin ein alter Celeb-Hase 
Und weiter geht's!





Sollte nicht allzu schwierig sein


----------



## FCB_Cena (28 Okt. 2008)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## bibabaer (28 Okt. 2008)

Das ist natürlich korrekt!


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Okt. 2008)

So wem gehören die?


----------



## Tokko (30 Okt. 2008)

Ich vermute mal Tara Reid.


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Okt. 2008)

Leider nicht


----------



## bibabaer (30 Okt. 2008)

Vielleicht Evangeline Lilly?


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Okt. 2008)

Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Tokko (30 Okt. 2008)

Britney vielleicht.


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Okt. 2008)

Britney ist es auch nicht, aber sie kommt aus Amerika.


----------



## Buterfly (1 Nov. 2008)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Nov. 2008)

Das ist richtig, Buterfly!


----------



## Buterfly (2 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## Tokko (3 Nov. 2008)

Eva Longoria vielleicht.


----------



## Buterfly (3 Nov. 2008)

Nee, leider falsch


----------



## FCB_Cena (3 Nov. 2008)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Tokko (4 Nov. 2008)

Oder Jennifer Garner.


----------



## Gorden (5 Nov. 2008)

Vielleich auch Jessica Alba?


----------



## Buterfly (7 Nov. 2008)

Nee, leider alle falsch.

Zur Abwechslung hab ich mal ne Deutsche genommen.


----------



## FCB_Cena (8 Nov. 2008)

Iris Berben?


----------



## Buterfly (8 Nov. 2008)

Leider auch nicht.

Tip 1: Deutsche
Tip 2: "Schauspielerin"

jetzt ist's aber leicht


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2008)

Heike Makatsch??


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)

Nee auch nicht.

Das wichtige beim 2ten Tip sind die Anführungszeichen


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Nov. 2008)

Hmmm... also sollte es etwas mit der Definition von Schauspielerin zu tun haben. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass eine besondere Art Schauspielerin ist. Deshalb tippe ich mal:
Michaela Schaffrath


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)

"besondere Art" 
Jup haste Recht, Michaela ist richtig
Du bist dran


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Nov. 2008)

So wer ist das?


----------



## Tokko (9 Nov. 2008)

1. Versuch

Verona Pooth.


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Nov. 2008)

Leider nicht


----------



## Tokko (10 Nov. 2008)

Tia Carrere evtl.


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Nov. 2008)

Auch nicht


----------



## Tokko (11 Nov. 2008)

Nächster Versuch.

Anastacia.


----------



## bibabaer (11 Nov. 2008)

Ist ein wenig winzig das Bildchen...
Collien Fernandes?


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Nov. 2008)

Auch nicht.

1. Sie kommt aus Deutschland


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2008)

Ich sag mal Regina Halmich.


----------



## FCB_Cena (12 Nov. 2008)

Auch nicht  

1. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Deutschland
2. Tipp: Sie ist Moderatorin, Sänger und Schauspielerin


----------



## Katzun (12 Nov. 2008)

Jeanette Biedermann???


----------



## bibabaer (12 Nov. 2008)

Oder vielleicht doch Charlotte Engelhardt?


----------



## FCB_Cena (12 Nov. 2008)

Auch nicht 

1. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Deutschland
2. Tipp: Sie ist Moderatorin, Sänger und Schauspielerin
3. Tipp: Die Musikrichtung: Dance-Pop


----------



## honkey (13 Nov. 2008)

Blümchen?


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Nov. 2008)

Leider falsch...


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2008)

Lori Stern?


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Nov. 2008)

Kenn ich gar nicht... 

1. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Deutschland
2. Tipp: Sie ist Moderatorin, Sänger und Schauspielerin
3. Tipp: Die Musikrichtung: Dance-Pop
4. Tipp: Sie ist 1980 geboren


----------



## vh66 (15 Nov. 2008)

ich tippe auf liselotte wankowicz


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Nov. 2008)

Noch nie gehört 

1. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Deutschland
2. Tipp: Sie ist Moderatorin, Sänger und Schauspielerin
3. Tipp: Die Musikrichtung: Dance-Pop
4. Tipp: Sie ist 1980 geboren
5. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Magdeburg


----------



## Tokko (17 Nov. 2008)

Ich steh irgendwie völlig aufm Schlauch.


----------



## honkey (17 Nov. 2008)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## FCB_Cena (17 Nov. 2008)

Nöööö... aber jetzt:

1. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Deutschland
2. Tipp: Sie ist Moderatorin, Sänger und Schauspielerin
3. Tipp: Die Musikrichtung: Dance-Pop
4. Tipp: Sie ist 1980 geboren
5. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Magdeburg
6. Tipp: *NOVASPACE!!!*


----------



## Ige (18 Nov. 2008)

ist es Jessica Boehrs ?


----------



## FCB_Cena (18 Nov. 2008)

Richtig! Jessica Boehrs in Eurotrip


----------



## Tokko (19 Nov. 2008)

Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Nov. 2008)

Dieter Bohlen


----------



## Tokko (23 Nov. 2008)

Wir warten auf dich Ige.


----------



## Tokko (28 Nov. 2008)

Ein Freiwilliger der weitermachen möchte?


----------



## bibabaer (1 Dez. 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei und mache weiter...


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Dez. 2008)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Tokko (2 Dez. 2008)

Halle Berry vielleicht?


----------



## honkey (2 Dez. 2008)

Christina Aguilera ?


----------



## Gorden (2 Dez. 2008)

Angelina Jolie ...


----------



## bibabaer (3 Dez. 2008)

*Gorden *hat natürlich recht - er hat sich meine Sig scheinbar ganz genau angeschaut


----------



## Tokko (7 Dez. 2008)

Wer will darf weitermachen.


----------



## Martin08 (9 Dez. 2008)




----------



## Buterfly (9 Dez. 2008)

Die von Silbermond? keine Ahnung wie die heißt


----------



## Martin08 (9 Dez. 2008)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Die von Silbermond? keine Ahnung wie die heißt



Nein


----------



## Tokko (9 Dez. 2008)

Sonya Kraus vielleicht?


----------



## Martin08 (9 Dez. 2008)

leider auch nicht


----------



## Buterfly (10 Dez. 2008)

Ist sie ne Deutsche?


----------



## Martin08 (10 Dez. 2008)

nein, aber lebt in deutschland


----------



## honkey (11 Dez. 2008)

sylvie van der Vart?


----------



## Martin08 (11 Dez. 2008)

auch nicht


----------



## Tokko (17 Dez. 2008)

Charlotte Roche vielleicht.


----------



## Martin08 (21 Dez. 2008)

auch nicht


----------



## Tokko (23 Dez. 2008)

Dann sag ich mal Lucy Diakovska.


----------



## Martin08 (28 Dez. 2008)

Lucy Diakovska stimmt:


----------



## Tokko (29 Dez. 2008)

Und weiter gehts.

Wem gehören die....



​


----------



## Buterfly (29 Dez. 2008)

Sieht ja schrecklich aus, dann sag ich mal
Amy Winehouse


----------



## Tokko (29 Dez. 2008)

Nene....

So schrecklich wie Amy ist die bei weiten nicht.


----------



## maierchen (1 Jan. 2009)

Da haste uns aber nicht viel zu schauen gegeben

Sandra Bullock vielleicht


----------



## Tokko (1 Jan. 2009)

Auch daneben.


----------



## Buterfly (1 Jan. 2009)

Elisha Cuthbert?


----------



## Tokko (1 Jan. 2009)

Sie ist es auch nicht. Ist aber eine Amerikanerin.


----------



## GodzillaXXX (3 Jan. 2009)

Ich denke da an Miss Spiderman *Kristen Dunst*? Größe würde ja passen xD


----------



## Tokko (3 Jan. 2009)

Auch daneben.


----------



## GodzillaXXX (3 Jan. 2009)

Kelly Bundie? Auch bekannt als *Christina Applegate*? ^^ Sonst hab ich im moment keine Ideen xD


----------



## General (4 Jan. 2009)

Christina Ricci?


----------



## Tokko (4 Jan. 2009)

Auch falsch. Kleiner Tip.

Sie kommt aus den USA hat aber einen Europäisch klingenden Namen.


----------



## tusentilan (6 Jan. 2009)

Das ist Tara Reid


----------



## Tokko (6 Jan. 2009)

Nö. Das ist sie nicht.lol6


----------



## Buterfly (6 Jan. 2009)

Haah, jetzt hast du dich selbst verraten 
*Chloe Sevigny und hier der Beweis*http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=65170


----------



## Buterfly (6 Jan. 2009)

Dann mach ich mal weiter


 ​


----------



## Tokko (7 Jan. 2009)

Salma Hayek vielleicht.


----------



## Buterfly (7 Jan. 2009)

Nene


----------



## Tokko (8 Jan. 2009)

Katy Perry vielleicht?


----------



## Buterfly (8 Jan. 2009)

nee Kate ist zu jung

noch ein Tip: Spanische Lolitâ


----------



## honkey (9 Jan. 2009)

Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Buterfly (9 Jan. 2009)

Na aber hallo
Richtig!
honkey,du bist dran


----------



## Buterfly (9 Jan. 2009)

​


----------



## honkey (15 Jan. 2009)

So, sorry für die Verspätung

hier die nächsten "Hupen" *gg*


----------



## bibabaer (15 Jan. 2009)

Puh...könnte das Tara Reid sein?


----------



## honkey (15 Jan. 2009)

nö


----------



## Tokko (16 Jan. 2009)

Vielleicht Christina Applegate.


----------



## honkey (16 Jan. 2009)

Nein, aber die Haarfarbe stimmt schon mal


----------



## bibabaer (16 Jan. 2009)

Nicolette Sheridan vielleicht....?


----------



## Tokko (18 Jan. 2009)

Ich sage mal Denise Richards.


----------



## honkey (19 Jan. 2009)

sorry, keine von beiden

kleiner Tipp: war schon mal im Playboy.


----------



## Tokko (20 Jan. 2009)

Pam Anderson vielleicht. *grübel*


----------



## honkey (22 Jan. 2009)

auch nicht, aber die beiden, also Pam und die gesuchte haben schon mal kurz in einem Film mitgespielt (eine szene zusammen)


----------



## Tokko (23 Jan. 2009)

Dann sag ich mal Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## honkey (23 Jan. 2009)

That`s Right! Gratuliere!


----------



## Tokko (24 Jan. 2009)

Weiter gehts. Wem gehören die.



 
​


----------



## General (24 Jan. 2009)

Eliza Cutbert?


----------



## Tokko (24 Jan. 2009)

Menno.....lol6

Ging ja flott.



 
​


----------



## General (6 Feb. 2009)

So damit es mal weitergeht,wem gehören die beiden


----------



## Tokko (8 Feb. 2009)

Sag mal Heidi Klum.


----------



## General (8 Feb. 2009)

Ne leider nicht
1.Tipp:US Amerikanerin


----------



## honkey (9 Feb. 2009)

Halle Berry?


----------



## Buterfly (9 Feb. 2009)

Ist es ein Model?


----------



## General (9 Feb. 2009)

Bist auf dem richtigen Kurs 
Bekannt ist sie aber vor allem durch ihre Fotoshootings für diverse Magazine geworden


----------



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2009)

Brooke Burke vielleicht?


----------



## General (15 Feb. 2009)

Nein leider falsch
geboren ist sie am 8. Mai 1978


----------



## astrosfan (16 Feb. 2009)

Josie Maran?


----------



## General (16 Feb. 2009)

astrofan hau rein


----------



## astrosfan (17 Feb. 2009)

Dann greife ich mal in die Vollen lol5​ 


​


----------



## General (18 Feb. 2009)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## honkey (18 Feb. 2009)

Verona Pooth?


----------



## astrosfan (18 Feb. 2009)

Nein, beide leider nicht.

Deutsch ist schon mal richtig :thumbup:


----------



## General (18 Feb. 2009)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## astrosfan (18 Feb. 2009)

Nee, auch nicht.

Ein bisschen älter


----------



## General (18 Feb. 2009)

Caroline Beil??


----------



## astrosfan (18 Feb. 2009)

Leider auch nicht.

Tipp: Schauspielerin


----------



## Tokko (18 Feb. 2009)

Veronica Ferres vielleicht.


----------



## astrosfan (19 Feb. 2009)

Nah dran, kommt auch aus München :thumbup:


----------



## General (19 Feb. 2009)

Christine Neubauer? oder wie sie heißt


----------



## astrosfan (20 Feb. 2009)

Yeah!! :bigsupporter:​ 


​ 
It's your turn, Blupper ​


----------



## General (20 Feb. 2009)

Jo da bin ich schon und los gehts



​


----------



## astrosfan (22 Feb. 2009)

Hmm.. keine Ahnung. 
Starte mal mit Kate Beckinsale...


----------



## General (22 Feb. 2009)

Leider falsch
1Tipp:US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## astrosfan (22 Feb. 2009)

Monica Belucci?


----------



## General (22 Feb. 2009)

No Monica Belucci ist doch Italienerin

2Tipp:Im deutschsprachigen Raum wurde sie insbesondere durch die Fernsehserien......bekannt


----------



## astrosfan (22 Feb. 2009)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass sie auch keine Amerikanerin ist  :
Marina Sirtis?


----------



## General (22 Feb. 2009)

Nö die kenne ich auch nicht


----------



## astrosfan (23 Feb. 2009)

Hab jetzt den Akinator befragt: lol6
Er denkt an...
Jessica Alba...


----------



## Scrubby (23 Feb. 2009)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## General (24 Feb. 2009)

Nein
3Tipp:Seit dem 19. Juli 2003 ist sie mit dem Sänger der Band Course of Nature, Mark Wilkerson, verheiratet. Das Paar hat zwei Söhne.


----------



## astrosfan (1 März 2009)

Melissa Joan Hart?


----------



## General (1 März 2009)

Richtisch


----------



## astrosfan (1 März 2009)

Na dann, etwas einfacher...


​


----------



## Tokko (1 März 2009)

Bei den Glocken sag ich erst einmal Salma Hayek.


----------



## astrosfan (1 März 2009)

Nee. Hmm... jetzt wirds leicht: 
Tipp1: deutsch...


----------



## astrosfan (1 März 2009)

Tipp1,5: Sie hat noch 2 Körperteile, die sehr groß sind!


----------



## Buterfly (1 März 2009)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## astrosfan (2 März 2009)

Jawoll :thumbup:​ 


​


----------



## Buterfly (2 März 2009)

​


----------



## General (2 März 2009)

Cindy Crowford?


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2009)

Ich sag mal Hilary Swank.


----------



## honkey (5 März 2009)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## Buterfly (5 März 2009)

Jessica Biel ist richtig, wie hast du das so schnell erraten? 

War wohl zu leicht


----------



## honkey (5 März 2009)

naja, der bikini kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ausserdem die etwas muskulöseren arme von ihr....


----------



## mannivice (5 März 2009)

Inge Meysel vor 70 Jahren würde ich sagen......


----------



## astrosfan (6 März 2009)




----------



## honkey (6 März 2009)

die nächsten Hupen






gleich zum Anfang ein Tipp: Sie ist Amerikanerin!


----------



## General (7 März 2009)

Tila Tequila?


----------



## Tokko (8 März 2009)

Ich werfe mal Lindsay Lohan in die Runde.


----------



## honkey (9 März 2009)

Nein, beides falsch!

Tipp:

5. Mai 1981 geboren...und nur 1,55cm "klein"


----------



## Hein666 (15 März 2009)

Danielle Christin Fishel (* 5. Mai 1981 in Mesa, Arizona)




Und hier die nächsten Exemplare Holder Weiblichkeit:


----------



## General (15 März 2009)

Das dürfte wohl Jessica Simpson sein


----------



## Hein666 (15 März 2009)

Richtig.........nächstes mal nehme ich ein älteres Bild!


----------



## General (15 März 2009)

Na dann auf ein neues



​


----------



## Nicci72 (16 März 2009)

Halle Berry???


----------



## General (16 März 2009)

Nein leider Falsch

1Tipp: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## Hein666 (16 März 2009)

*Rosario Dawson????*


----------



## General (16 März 2009)

Ne auch Falsch


----------



## Hein666 (16 März 2009)

J Lo ????


----------



## General (16 März 2009)

Nöööö


----------



## General (17 März 2009)

Tipp2: Sie wurde bekannt durch eine Science-Fiction Serie


----------



## Tokko (18 März 2009)

Da sag ich mal Tricia Helfer.


----------



## General (18 März 2009)

Nein aber ihr kennt sie alle


----------



## Tokko (18 März 2009)

Claudia Black?


----------



## General (19 März 2009)

Neeein Tokko





Fassen wir zusammen
Tipp1:US Schauspielerin
Tipp2:Bekannt durch eine Serie
Und der alles entscheidene Tipp, geboren 28. April 1981

So jetzt aber


----------



## General (19 März 2009)

Neeein Tokko





Fassen wir zusammen
Tipp1:US Schauspielerin
Tipp2:Bekannt durch eine Serie
Und der alles entscheidene Tipp, geboren 28. April 1981

So jetzt aber


----------



## Hein666 (20 März 2009)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## General (20 März 2009)

Genau,sage doch ihr kennt sie alle


----------



## Hein666 (21 März 2009)

Na dann auf ein neues Paar......


----------



## General (21 März 2009)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Tokko (22 März 2009)

Christina Ricci.


----------



## Hein666 (22 März 2009)

Beide falsch!


Erster Tip, Sie war Sängerin in einer Girlgroup


----------



## astrosfan (22 März 2009)

Geri Halliwell


----------



## Hein666 (22 März 2009)

Dicht dran, aber Falsch!


----------



## General (22 März 2009)

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## Tokko (22 März 2009)

Emma Bunton?


----------



## Hein666 (23 März 2009)

Der Tokko hat recht!

Emma Bunton issés


----------



## Tokko (23 März 2009)

Und weiter gehts,...

Wem gehören die?





​


----------



## honkey (24 März 2009)

Nicolette Sheridan?


----------



## Tokko (24 März 2009)

Nö. Isse nicht.


----------



## Hein666 (24 März 2009)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## Tokko (24 März 2009)

Daneben. Ist keine Deutsche.


----------



## General (24 März 2009)

Julianne Moore?


----------



## Tokko (25 März 2009)

Die ist es auch nicht.


----------



## astrosfan (25 März 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Wem gehören die?


Im Zweifel gehören die noch dem Chirurgen 
Ernst beiseite, Kate Winslet?


----------



## Tokko (25 März 2009)

Da ist noch alles im Originalzustand.

Und Kate ist auch nicht richtig.


----------



## honkey (25 März 2009)

Heather Graham?


----------



## Tokko (25 März 2009)

Auch daneben.



Beim nächsten Versuch gibts einen Tip.


----------



## Hein666 (25 März 2009)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Tokko (25 März 2009)

Nein.

Die Dame wurde in England geboren. Blieb dort aber nur eine kurze Zeit.


----------



## Nicci72 (31 März 2009)

Sienna Miller???


----------



## Tokko (1 Apr. 2009)

Leider auch nicht.

Nächster Tip: Sie wurde 1965 geboren.


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Apr. 2009)

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## Tokko (2 Apr. 2009)

Nein.

So groß sind die nun wirklich nicht.lol6


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Apr. 2009)

Da hast Du nun auch wieder recht. Aber schön groß sind sie schon.
Hmmm, Sharon Stone???


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2009)

Sharon ist es auch nicht.

Obwohl die gesuchte Dame auch Schauspielerin ist. Hat ne Vorliebe für Scifi.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Apr. 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt: So langsam bin ich etwas ratlos. Elizabeth Hurley???


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2009)

Auch daneben.

Sie spielt in einer auch in Deutschland sehr beliebten Scifi Serie mit.


----------



## astrosfan (3 Apr. 2009)

Ich sag jetzt mal wer es nicht ist 
Marina Sirtis


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2009)

Auch nicht.

Obwohl es von der Oberweite her stimmen könnte.lol4


----------



## General (5 Apr. 2009)

Und ich habe mal wieder überhaupt keine Ahnung *heul*


----------



## 2beornot2be (6 Apr. 2009)

Sonja Kraus


----------



## Tokko (6 Apr. 2009)

Auch nicht Sonya.



Tokko schrieb:


> Die Dame wurde in England geboren. Blieb dort aber nur eine kurze Zeit.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Apr. 2009)

Dann ist es Catherine Zeta-Jones ja wohl auch nicht...


----------



## Tokko (6 Apr. 2009)

Wieder nichts. Scheint ja schwerer als erwartet zu sein.

Jetzt sollte es aber klappen.

Sie erhielt auch schon den "SyFy Genre Award".


----------



## General (6 Apr. 2009)

Claudia Black??


----------



## Tokko (6 Apr. 2009)

Wieder nichts. Jetzt wird es aber eng.lol4


----------



## Shamanikul (11 Apr. 2009)

ich muss passen kp


----------



## FCB_Cena (18 Apr. 2009)

Amanda Tapping?


----------



## Tokko (19 Apr. 2009)

Korrekt.:laola:

War doch nicht so schwer.



​
Du bist dran.


----------



## FCB_Cena (20 Apr. 2009)

So jetzt eine bisschen schwierigere


----------



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2009)

Penelope Cruz vielleicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Apr. 2009)

Oder Amanda Holden?


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Apr. 2009)

Leider beide nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Apr. 2009)

Hmmm... Mal laut nachdenken :grübelgrübelgrübel:

Also, was wissen wir über dieses Girl? Erstens, sie ist nicht gerade "busty". Zweitens, sie trägt ihr Dekolleté ziemlich konservativ und nicht bis zu den Nippeln runter. Drittens, sie ist der Hautfarbe nach zu urteilen eher Typ Blondine. Auf wen treffen diese drei Kriterien zu??? :grübelgrübelgrübel:

Im Augenblick fällt mir kein anderer Name ein als: Charlize Theron.


----------



## FCB_Cena (23 Apr. 2009)

Charlize ist es nicht, mit der Haarfarbe liegt du auch daneben


----------



## General (26 Apr. 2009)

Wir brauchen Tipps


----------



## FCB_Cena (27 Apr. 2009)

Amerikanische Schauspielerin und ihre Mutter kommt aus Brasilien


----------



## hansi111 (30 Apr. 2009)

kp mehr tipps bitte...


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Mai 2009)

Amerikanische Schauspielerin.
Ihre Mutter kommt aus Brasilien.
Sie ist in Panama-Stadt geboren.
Der Produzent Andrew Form ist ihr Ehemann.


----------



## hansi111 (3 Mai 2009)

okay der letzte tipp hats gebracht Jordana Brewster...


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Mai 2009)

Rischdig, du bist dran, Hansi!


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo, Hansi, wir warten immer noch auf Deinen Beitrag zum Quiz!!!


----------



## General (11 Mai 2009)

So da von hansi111 leider nichts kommt,ist hier etwas für euch


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Mai 2009)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## General (13 Mai 2009)

Nein leider falsch
1. Tipp: geb.20.7.1980


----------



## hansi111 (17 Mai 2009)

gisele bündchen


----------



## General (18 Mai 2009)

Na das ging ja flott


----------



## General (22 Mai 2009)

So wer will kann hier weiter machen, haut rein Jungs


----------



## Lohanxy (24 Mai 2009)

dann mach ich mal weiter



wem gehört dieser Ausschnitt?


----------



## General (24 Mai 2009)

Ohhh das ist nicht leicht

Sage mal Sandy Mölling ??


----------



## Lohanxy (24 Mai 2009)

Nein leider nicht!
Aber auch ein deutscher Star


----------



## Tokko (24 Mai 2009)

Britt Reinecke vielleicht?


----------



## Lohanxy (24 Mai 2009)

Nein, die Gesuchte ist am 29. Januar 1979 geboren


----------



## General (25 Mai 2009)

Viel sieht man ja nicht,ist sie eine Sängerin?


----------



## josa-d (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

das ist doch mal eine tolle idee...
könnte man doch mit allen körperteilen machen!

lg
josa-d


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2009)

Dann sage ich mal: *Sarah Kuttner*


----------



## Lohanxy (26 Mai 2009)

Muli schrieb:


> Dann sage ich mal: *Sarah Kuttner*


Ja ist richtig!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## serge (27 Mai 2009)

Kann man sowas eigentlich irgendwie trainieren?


----------



## hapue13 (28 Mai 2009)

wat iss mit Frau Spears??


----------



## General (29 Mai 2009)

Mullllliiiii du bist dran


----------



## Muli (1 Juni 2009)

Sorry ... ist Pfingsten 

Und hiermit geht es weiter!


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## dama01 (2 Juni 2009)

anderson bestimmt nicht


----------



## Punisher (2 Juni 2009)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## General (2 Juni 2009)

Annina Ucaties oder wie die heisst


----------



## Muli (2 Juni 2009)

Bisher ist noch keine richtige Antwort dabei


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Juni 2009)

Hmmm - großer Silikonbusen, schmale Taille und stark gebräunt - Victoria Beckham alias Posh Spice?


----------



## Muli (3 Juni 2009)

Leider noch nichts richtiges dabei ...

Ich gebe mal einen Tipp:
Ihr Spitzname oder auch Künstlername lautet wie ein alkoholisches Getränk!


----------



## FCB_Cena (3 Juni 2009)

Klingt nach Tila Tequila


----------



## Muli (4 Juni 2009)

Und der Gewinner ist: FCB Cena!

Hier die Lösung: *Tila "Tequila" Nguyen*






Herzlichen Glückwunsch und du bist an der Reihe!


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Juni 2009)

Wer oder was ist das?


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Juni 2009)

Was ist das? Zwei schöne, große, fast nackte Brüste.:thumbup: Wer ist das? Hm, schwieriger zu beantworten. Vielleicht Victoria Silvstedt?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Juni 2009)

Nives?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Juni 2009)

Nives Celius die Fußballergattin!!!


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Juni 2009)

Das ging aber schnell 
Nives Celsius, Frau von Dino Drpic vom KSC


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch, Eibersberger, du bist dran.


----------



## Tokko (7 Juni 2009)

Wie kommt man denn darauf. Ich hätte ewig gerätselt.


----------



## eibersberger (8 Juni 2009)

ich kannte das Bild schon - vor Jahren mal gesehen.
weißt du bei solchen Dingen hab ich ein super-Gedächtnis ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (8 Juni 2009)

ok ich bin dran


----------



## General (8 Juni 2009)

Brigitte Nielsen ?? lol6


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Juni 2009)

Hmmm - sehr durchsichtig...

Ich tippe mal aufs Geratewohl und sage Elizabeth Hurley.


----------



## eibersberger (9 Juni 2009)

ne - beide daneben. 
ganz leicht ist es auch nicht! ;-)


----------



## El Präsidente (9 Juni 2009)

helena Christensen


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2009)

Oder Heidi Klum?


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2009)

Noch´n Tip: Rebecca Loos?


----------



## eibersberger (10 Juni 2009)

ne - alle danben.
ein Tipp - Ex-Miss, Ex-Model, deutschsprachig.


----------



## Tokko (12 Juni 2009)

Ich komm zum verrecken nicht drauf.lol6


----------



## eibersberger (12 Juni 2009)

verheiratet mit einem Musiker und Autor


----------



## eibersberger (12 Juni 2009)

lange verheiratet.
Ehemann ist Sänger und Romanautor.


----------



## eibersberger (12 Juni 2009)

beide aus Österreich!!!


----------



## 121212Ina (13 Juni 2009)

megan fox


----------



## eibersberger (15 Juni 2009)

kann die deutsch?
;-)

so freizügige Fotos gibts von der zudem nicht... leider... ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juni 2009)

Claudia Schiffer - Nadja Auermann - Tatjana Patitz

Deine Tips treffen zwar alle nicht auf diese drei zu - aber neben Heidi Klum sind es die einzigen deutschsprachigen Models der letzten zwanzig Jahre, die erwähnenswert sind.


----------



## eibersberger (17 Juni 2009)

ich glaube es ist zu schwer.
werde heute noch das Ergebnis veröffentlichen.


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juni 2009)

Dann werden wir wahrscheinlich alle sagen: "Ja, natüüüürlich..."


----------



## observer2009 (17 Juni 2009)

Tippe auf Sonja Kirchberger.


----------



## eibersberger (17 Juni 2009)

Beatrix wärs gewesen.
Beatrix Bilgeri.
wohl nimmer so bekannt - dafür sehr sexy find ich.
war wohl zu schwer ;-))
nächstes wird leichter - garantier!!! ;-p


----------



## eibersberger (17 Juni 2009)

neues Quiz.
mal schaun.
viiiel leichter.


----------



## eibersberger (18 Juni 2009)

nur so viel:
ein internationales Topmodel!


----------



## General (18 Juni 2009)

Eva Herzigova oder so


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Juni 2009)

Gisele Bündchen?


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Juni 2009)

Hallo, keiner zuhause???


----------



## eibersberger (22 Juni 2009)

GRATULIERE!

oder so ist es nicht. ;-)
dafür EVA HERZIGOVA!


----------



## General (22 Juni 2009)

So wem gehören diese Spitzberge


----------



## Buterfly (22 Juni 2009)

Kenn ich das Foto, boah aber ich komm nicht drauf...

Kate Moss vielleicht?


----------



## General (22 Juni 2009)

Nein nein mein Freund


----------



## Tokko (22 Juni 2009)

Goldie Hawn?


----------



## General (22 Juni 2009)

Auch falsch


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Juni 2009)

Birgit Klaus?


----------



## eibersberger (23 Juni 2009)

Kate Hudson?


----------



## APG (23 Juni 2009)

Alicia Silverstone !?


----------



## General (23 Juni 2009)

Richtig APG :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo APG, wo bleibt Dein Rätsel???


----------



## General (29 Juni 2009)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Hallo APG, wo bleibt Dein Rätsel???



Wenn APG nicht will, dann mache du bitte weiter


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Juli 2009)

Ich kämpfe mal wieder mit der Technik - aber von mir kommt so bald wie nur möglich etwas.


----------



## Tokko (2 Juli 2009)

Nur die Ruhe. Keinen Stress aufkommen lassen.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Juli 2009)

So, also jetzt aber: Wer plantscht hier Oben Ohne im Wasser?


----------



## General (3 Juli 2009)

Schmeiss mal Kelly Brooke rein


----------



## Tokko (4 Juli 2009)

Katy Price vielleicht?


----------



## Hein666 (4 Juli 2009)

Rebecca Loos







Gleich die nächsten Titten:


----------



## General (4 Juli 2009)

Desire Nick


----------



## Hein666 (4 Juli 2009)

War wohl zu einfach!:thumbup:

Ja, es ist Desiree Nick.


----------



## General (5 Juli 2009)

So und weiter gehts


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Juli 2009)

BTW: Rebecca Loos war natürlich richtig. Und hier rate ich einfach mal:
Emma Bunton?


----------



## General (6 Juli 2009)

Nö ist sie nicht


----------



## Hein666 (6 Juli 2009)

Verona Feldbusch / Poth?


----------



## General (6 Juli 2009)

Nein
Tipp1: geboren am 25. Oktober 1984


----------



## Crash (6 Juli 2009)

Katy Perry ?


----------



## General (6 Juli 2009)

Richtig Crash :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (6 Juli 2009)

Ok es geht weiter




​


----------



## General (6 Juli 2009)

Annika Kipp??


----------



## Tokko (6 Juli 2009)

Megyn Price?


----------



## Crash (6 Juli 2009)

Nein beide daneben...

Weil sehr schwer einen Tip :

Engländerin


----------



## Crash (8 Juli 2009)

Weil keiner mehr mitmachen kann oder will...

Hier der 2. Tip: Der 2. Vorname lautet Marie ...


----------



## General (8 Juli 2009)

Leck mich ine Täsch, ich kenne keine Engländerin mit Vorname Marie *heul*


----------



## Tokko (9 Juli 2009)

Bei mir klingelt es leider nicht. Steh aufm Schlauch.


----------



## Crash (9 Juli 2009)

3. Tip :

Geburtsjahr 1981 !!!!


----------



## astrosfan (9 Juli 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Leck mich ine Täsch


rofl2 lol5


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juli 2009)

Hmmmmm.... :überleg:

In England heißt frau doch normalerweise "Mary" wenn sie "Marie" heißt...???


----------



## Crash (10 Juli 2009)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm.... :überleg:
> 
> In England heißt frau doch normalerweise "Mary" wenn sie "Marie" heißt...???




Sorry aber ich hab ihr den Namen nicht gegeben


----------



## Crash (10 Juli 2009)

Damit es mal weiter geht hier das Geburtsdatum :


10. Februar 1981


----------



## General (11 Juli 2009)

Da kannste mir noch soviele Tipps geben, ich komme nicht drauf


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Juli 2009)

Marie Curie wird es ja wohl nicht sein - das war eine aus Polen stammende Französin :grübelgrübelgrübel:


----------



## Crash (13 Juli 2009)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Marie Curie wird es ja wohl nicht sein - das war eine aus Polen stammende Französin :grübelgrübelgrübel:




Im Tip steht der 2. Vorname ist Marie !!!!

Engländerin , Geburtsdatum 10. Februar 1981


----------



## Tokko (13 Juli 2009)

Holly Marie Combs.


----------



## Crash (13 Juli 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Holly Marie Combs.




Knapp daneben...

( Holly Marie Combs ) ist aber keine Engländerin und das Geburtsdatum passt auch nicht so ganz....


----------



## bibabaer (14 Juli 2009)

shannon marie woodward
haylie marie norman
lisa marie presley
nicole marie lenz

...allesamt in den USA geboren...und auch das Geburtsdatum stimmt nicht...also ich hab nicht den blassesten Schimmer...


----------



## Crash (14 Juli 2009)

Ok....

Hier die Lösung:



​
Holly Marie Willoughby !!!

Wer mag bitte ein neues Posten...


----------



## Tokko (14 Juli 2009)

Da soll mal einer drauf kommen....


Weiter gehts.

Wem gehören die.




​


----------



## Crash (14 Juli 2009)

Liz Hurley ???


----------



## General (14 Juli 2009)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Juli 2009)

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace?


----------



## Tokko (15 Juli 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Kim Kardashian




Ging ja flott.



 
​


----------



## General (15 Juli 2009)

So und weiter gehts


----------



## bibabaer (16 Juli 2009)

Ich rate mal: Holly Madison?


----------



## General (16 Juli 2009)

Alter Fuchs


----------



## bibabaer (16 Juli 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Alter Fuchs



*Du sagst es* 

Machst Du noch eins? Denn ich will das Spiel nicht aufhalten, weil ich nur sporadisch hier bin...
Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## General (16 Juli 2009)

Na gut, dann hier wem gehören diese


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juli 2009)

Victoria Beckham (alias Posh Spice)?


----------



## bibabaer (17 Juli 2009)

Monica Bellucci vielleicht?


----------



## General (17 Juli 2009)

und wieder geht die Runde an bibabaer


----------



## bibabaer (20 Juli 2009)

Scheint so, als wäre ich ein Spezialist für diese Dinge(r) 

Also, dann will ich auch mal, um das Quiz hier nicht noch länger aufzuhalten.


----------



## eibersberger (20 Juli 2009)

caprice bourret?


----------



## eibersberger (20 Juli 2009)

cindy margolis?


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Juli 2009)

Victoria Silvstedt?


----------



## eibersberger (20 Juli 2009)

ich glaub victoria hat größere Bälle... )
((.)) ((.))


----------



## bibabaer (20 Juli 2009)

Nein, leider alles falsch....


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Juli 2009)

eibersberger schrieb:


> ich glaub victoria hat größere Bälle... )
> ((.)) ((.))



Yep!!! Also: etwas kleinere Oberweite und lange blonde Haare - auf wen trifft das zu :grübelgrübel: - keine Ahnunghelp1


----------



## Tokko (20 Juli 2009)

Ich werf einfach mal Drew Barrymore in die Runde.


----------



## bibabaer (21 Juli 2009)

Drew ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht richtig 
Ich muss festhalten, dass ihre Oberweite normalerweise nicht so prall ist - gut gepusht würde ich sagen...und wenn ich einen Tip gebe, wisst ihr das ja sofort...diese Dame hat auch eine Schwester...:thumbup:


----------



## General (21 Juli 2009)

Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Juli 2009)

Sag´ bloß es handelt sich um Paris Hilton...:uzi:


----------



## bibabaer (22 Juli 2009)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Sag´ bloß es handelt sich um Paris Hilton...:uzi:


*Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte!!!* In der Tat: das ist Paris! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Juli 2009)

Hab´ich mir beinahe gedacht - in Kürze kommt das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Juli 2009)

Also, weiter geht´s: Wem sind hier die Brüste aus dem allzu tiefen Dekolleté gerutscht:


----------



## eibersberger (24 Juli 2009)

geile Nippel... ;-)

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Juli 2009)

Stimmt, das war wohl wieder einmal zu einfach - und die Jungs, die Pamela da im Arm hatte zu knackig, als dass sie noch was Anderes gemerkt hätte:


----------



## eibersberger (24 Juli 2009)

ok - dann bin wohl ich wieder dran.
begeb mich dann mal auf in meinem Archiv auf die Suche... ;-)


----------



## eibersberger (24 Juli 2009)

voilà!


----------



## General (24 Juli 2009)

Dita von Teese??


----------



## eibersberger (24 Juli 2009)

nein, die ist es nicht.
obwohl - Amerikanerin stimmt schon mal.


----------



## General (25 Juli 2009)

Tiffani-Amber Thiessen ??


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juli 2009)

Hmmm, welche Amerikanerin läuft mit so´nem Dekolleté herum Jessica Alba vielleicht???


----------



## eibersberger (26 Juli 2009)

leider beide falsch.


----------



## Tokko (27 Juli 2009)

Vielleicht Carmen Electra?


----------



## eibersberger (27 Juli 2009)

auch falsch.

die gesuchte Hübsche ist Amerikanerin, Jahrgang 1984 und Schauspielerin.


----------



## Kukicha (27 Juli 2009)

auch wenns keine amerikanerin is: Emma Watson^^


----------



## eibersberger (27 Juli 2009)

Emma Watson?
weit daneben - Land, Jahrgang, Größe der ***...
alles falsch ;-)

weiter raten!


----------



## General (27 Juli 2009)

Jennifer Aniston??


----------



## eibersberger (27 Juli 2009)

leider auch nicht.
jen ist wohl auch älter als Jg. 1984.
mehr Tipps gibts später.
.... falls notwendig. ;-)


----------



## Kukicha (28 Juli 2009)

Scarlett Johanson


----------



## eibersberger (28 Juli 2009)

*Bingo!*

es ist tatsächlich Scarlett Johannson.

Dieses Bild wie links zu sehen mit Vorschau-Grafik einbinden
BBCode (Im Forum Beitrag, Blog oder Kommentar):




Gratuliere Kuckicha! du bist dran!


----------



## Kukicha (28 Juli 2009)

thx^^







Na? Wen gehören diese wohlgeformten Rundungen? Viel Spaß beim Raten :thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (28 Juli 2009)

hmmm.... ziemlich große Dinger.
da fällt mir erst mal nix ein.


----------



## eibersberger (28 Juli 2009)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## Kukicha (28 Juli 2009)

nope^^


----------



## General (29 Juli 2009)

Babs Schöneberger?ß


----------



## bibabaer (29 Juli 2009)

Nicolette Sheridan vielleicht?


----------



## eibersberger (29 Juli 2009)

Katy Perry?


----------



## Kukicha (29 Juli 2009)

nein, nein und... nein


----------



## eibersberger (29 Juli 2009)

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## weizen72 (29 Juli 2009)

Evtl. Frau Baywatch Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Kukicha (29 Juli 2009)

das selbe wie bei den letzten drei versuchen^^

Ein Tip: Sie ist noch keine 30! *omg, das waren jetz zwei tips: alter und GESCHLECHT!!! x)*


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2009)

Ich versuch´s jetzt einfach mal mit der unvermeidlichen Britney Spears (ockay, die Nippel sind ausnahmsweise mal nicht rausgerutscht, aber das kann ja auch mal passieren )


----------



## aschbess (30 Juli 2009)

Heidi Klum, vielleicht ? Aber das Kleid ist eigentlich zu brav.


----------



## eibersberger (30 Juli 2009)

sehr schwierig.
gib uns mal n Tipp ;-)


----------



## Kukicha (30 Juli 2009)

ihr hattet erst einen^^ und nein, bis jetz alles falsch


----------



## Kukicha (1 Aug. 2009)

ich warte... :/


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2009)

Mir fällt nichts mehr ein





Kendra Wilkinson ??


----------



## Kukicha (1 Aug. 2009)

nope, eher nich^^


----------



## Geldsammler (1 Aug. 2009)

Ich glaube, dass es ein deutscher Star ist, habe aber auch keine wirkliche Ahnung, aber würde ich spontan auf Charlotte Engelhardt tippen.


----------



## Kukicha (2 Aug. 2009)

nö,...


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2009)

Ich glaube es ist Ninja Wagner


----------



## Kukicha (3 Aug. 2009)

hm,... ne

Tipp Nr2 Sie kommt aus einen land das westlich von deutschland liegt (unter westlich verstehe ich hierbei alles bis nach amerika in etwa); Beispiele: USA, Canada, Grönland, Frankreich,...


----------



## eibersberger (3 Aug. 2009)

Laetitia Casta vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Aug. 2009)

Also Britney Spears ist es dann offenbar nicht. Das nächstliegende bei Deinem wunderbar präzisen geografischen Tip: 
Lindsay Lohan? Paris Hilton? Nicky Hilton? Cameron Diaz? Penelope Cruz? Madonna? Sienna Miller? Mel C? Mel B? Laura Bush?


----------



## Kukicha (3 Aug. 2009)

WOW,... soviel falsch


----------



## Crash (3 Aug. 2009)

Liege ich richtig in der Annahme das es sich um ein Modell handelt ?!?


----------



## Kukicha (3 Aug. 2009)

das würde ich als tipp zählen also antworte ich nicht darauf


----------



## Crash (3 Aug. 2009)

Obwohl die geografische Lage nicht stimmt ; sage ich Gisele Bundchen ???


----------



## eibersberger (4 Aug. 2009)

Gemma Atkinson?


----------



## eibersberger (4 Aug. 2009)

Katie Price?


----------



## Kukicha (4 Aug. 2009)

und... Gemma Atkinson ist RICHTIG






und hier die Auflösung:


----------



## eibersberger (4 Aug. 2009)

wow - endlich! ;-))


----------



## Kukicha (4 Aug. 2009)

du bist jetz^^


----------



## eibersberger (4 Aug. 2009)

ok. ich bin wieder dran.


----------



## eibersberger (4 Aug. 2009)

hab was nettes gefunden.
viel Spaß beim raten!


----------



## eibersberger (5 Aug. 2009)

was ist?


----------



## General (5 Aug. 2009)

Carmen Elektra


----------



## eibersberger (6 Aug. 2009)

nein, die ist es nicht.


----------



## Kukicha (6 Aug. 2009)

hm,.... keinen schimmer also rat ich mal: Katy Price?


----------



## eibersberger (6 Aug. 2009)

ne, Katie Price ist es nicht... auch nicht vor ihren Brust-OP´s. ;-)


----------



## Tokko (7 Aug. 2009)

Christina Aguilera evtl....


----------



## Kukicha (7 Aug. 2009)

Christina Aguilera dürfte richtig sein, ich glaub kenn das bild... *shit*


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Aug. 2009)

In das Dekolleté passt ja nun wirklich gar nichts mehr hinein - könnte fast Verona Pooth vormals Feldbusch sein - die kauft ihre Abendkleider auch immer drei Nummern zu kleinlol4


----------



## eibersberger (7 Aug. 2009)

Xtina und Verona.... hmmmm... gute Tipps - die tragen auch immer gernen solche (zu) engen Kleider... ;-)))

aber leider - beide Tipps falsch!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Aug. 2009)

Och menno... - Hmmm, Mariah Carey hat sich inzwischen auch so viel Speck angefuttert, dass sie fast aus jedem Kleid platzt und ihre Oberweite kaum noch in eine Corsage wie die hier gestopft bekommt...???


----------



## Tokko (8 Aug. 2009)

Sonya Kraus?


----------



## eibersberger (8 Aug. 2009)

nope^^
leider keine richtige Antwort dabei!


----------



## Crash (8 Aug. 2009)

Hey eibersberger wie wärs mit nem Tipp ?


----------



## eibersberger (8 Aug. 2009)

die Hübsche ist Jahrgang 1974


----------



## eibersberger (10 Aug. 2009)

mehr Tipps gibts einstweilen nicht ;-)


----------



## Crash (10 Aug. 2009)

Laut Jahrgang würde ich auf Kate Moss Tippen ... ? 

Kanns aber net sein !!!


----------



## eibersberger (11 Aug. 2009)

richtige Annahme.
so viel Holz hat Kate Moss nicht vor der Hütte. ;-)


----------



## eibersberger (11 Aug. 2009)

Die gesuchte Dame, Jahrgang 1974 hat deutlich Oberweite zu bieten als Kate Moss, was ja an sich keine Kunst ist.


----------



## eibersberger (11 Aug. 2009)

Richtig ist allerdings, dass es sich bei der gesuchten Dame Jahrgang 1974 gleichfalls um eine Europäerin handelt.


----------



## Kukicha (11 Aug. 2009)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## eibersberger (11 Aug. 2009)

nein, Babs ist es nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Aug. 2009)

Ich versuch´s jetzt einfach mal mit Isabel Varel - keine Ahnung wie alt sie ist - aber sie "zeigt" jedenfalls auch gerne...


----------



## eibersberger (12 Aug. 2009)

ne, die ist es auch nicht.
die wäre übrigens Jahrgang 1958.


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Aug. 2009)

Ja, dann muss ich leider passen...help1


----------



## eibersberger (12 Aug. 2009)

es ist eine Europäerin.
keine Deutsche
Jahrgang 1974
und neuer Tipp: Schauspielerin!


----------



## General (12 Aug. 2009)

Ich werfe einfach mal Vanessa Paradies ein


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Aug. 2009)

Vanessa Paradis kann es nicht sein, die wurde bereits 1972 geboren. Aber vielleicht Victoria Beckham??? Die wurde 1974 geboren und ist zwar Europäerin aber keine Deutsche (sie kommt aus England) - wenn ich sie eigentlich auch eher als Sängerin in Erinnerung hatte. Aber sie trägt gerne tittenfreie Dekolletées.:dancing: und hat obenrum zwei schöne kräftige Packungen Silikon - wäre also für so einen Auftritt gut.


----------



## eibersberger (13 Aug. 2009)

ne, Vanessa und Victoria sind es nicht.


----------



## eibersberger (13 Aug. 2009)

überhaupt ist es weder eine Französin noch eine Engländerin, noch - wie eh schon gesagt - eine Deutsche.


----------



## General (13 Aug. 2009)

Na dann Penélope Cruz


----------



## eibersberger (13 Aug. 2009)

herzlichen Glückwunsch, blupper!!!!

Voilà: die wunderschöne Penelope Cruz!!!!


----------



## Kukicha (15 Aug. 2009)

iwie sieht ihr gesicht auf dem bild... primitiv aus


----------



## General (16 Aug. 2009)

so und weiter gehts


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Aug. 2009)

Anscheinend eine schon etwas reifere Lady mit dunklen Haaren - Elizabeth Hurley?


----------



## Sucre (17 Aug. 2009)

Könnte es Jennifer Love Hewitt sein?


----------



## Crash (17 Aug. 2009)

Ich werf mal einfach Maren Gilzer in die Runde...


----------



## General (17 Aug. 2009)

nein nein und nein
1 Tipp: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## eibersberger (17 Aug. 2009)

Hillary Swank?


----------



## General (17 Aug. 2009)

nöööö


----------



## eibersberger (18 Aug. 2009)

Courtney Cox?


----------



## General (19 Aug. 2009)

Nein 
Tipp2: Geboren ist sie am 8. Dezember 1964


----------



## Kukicha (23 Aug. 2009)

schwer,.. muss ziehmlich unbekannt sein :/


----------



## General (23 Aug. 2009)

Kukicha schrieb:


> schwer,.. muss ziehmlich unbekannt sein :/



Eigendlich ist sie sehr bekannt 

Tipp3: Ihr Schauspiel-Debüt gab Sie 1985 in der Fernsehserie Love Boat


----------



## eibersberger (25 Aug. 2009)

mit diesen Tipps und Google kein Problem.
müsste auch von den Titten her passen:

Teri Hatcher!


----------



## neman64 (25 Aug. 2009)

eibersberger schrieb:


> mit diesen Tipps und Google kein Problem.
> müsste auch von den Titten her passen:
> 
> Teri Hatcher!




Ich habe auch Teri Hatcher herausgefunden.
Danke eibersberger für den Tip.


----------



## General (26 Aug. 2009)

Und es ist Teri Hatcher


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Aug. 2009)

@eibersbergersuper1

...aber wo bleibt das nächste Rätsel???


----------



## General (31 Aug. 2009)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> @eibersbergersuper1
> 
> ...aber wo bleibt das nächste Rätsel???



Wenn er nicht möchte, dann mache du doch weiter oder jemand anderes


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Sep. 2009)

Ockay, dann etwas von mir zum Raten:

Wer relaxt hier ganz gemütlich Oben Ohne in der Sonne? Und hat dabei ganz ungeniert die Hände an einer bestimmten Stelle?lol6


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2009)

harte Nuss sage mal Stefanie von Monaco????????


----------



## neman64 (3 Sep. 2009)

Blupper du hast recht, es ist Stefanie von Monacco, den dieses Bild war einamal in einer Zeitung.


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2009)

na dann warten wir mal ab


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Sep. 2009)

Offenbar war das doch keine harte Nuss, denn es ist in der Tat Prinzessin Stéphanie von Monaco. Wie das zweite Pic zeigt hatte sie übrigens schon noch ein Höschen an:


----------



## eibersberger (4 Sep. 2009)

ok. bin wieder da. 

und mach auch gleich das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## eibersberger (4 Sep. 2009)

voilà:

um welche Schönheit könnte es sich hier handeln?


----------



## neman64 (4 Sep. 2009)

Mein Tip:
Kylie Minouge


----------



## Tokko (4 Sep. 2009)

Stacy "Fergie" Ferguson vielleicht?


----------



## General (5 Sep. 2009)

Keeley Hazell ??


----------



## eibersberger (6 Sep. 2009)

von der Größe der Titten ist Keeley schon mal näher dran als Kylie (???)!!!

aber kein richtiger Tipp dabei bislang!


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Sep. 2009)

Beyoncé Knowles?


----------



## eibersberger (7 Sep. 2009)

nope^^
die schöne Beyoncé ist es leider auch nicht.
Amerikanerin ist aber richtig!


----------



## neman64 (7 Sep. 2009)

Ich tippe jetzt auf Sheyla Hershey.:thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (7 Sep. 2009)

die kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## eibersberger (8 Sep. 2009)

daher ist auch der Tipp Sheyla Hersey falsch.
hab mal kurz nachgesehen - diese Sheyla hat tatsächlich auch anständige Hämmer aber nicht so schöne wie die gesuchte Dame... ;-))


----------



## neman64 (8 Sep. 2009)

Jetzt tippe ich auf Carmen Electra.:thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (9 Sep. 2009)

njet - Carmen ist es auch nicht.


----------



## eibersberger (9 Sep. 2009)

wenngleich es sich bei der gesuchten Schönen gleichfalls um eine Schauspielerin handelt.


----------



## neman64 (9 Sep. 2009)

Ist es Vielleicht Nadia Bjorlin?:thumbup:


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2009)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## eibersberger (10 Sep. 2009)

Nadia Bjorlin?
ist es nicht

JLH ebenfalls nicht.

Sorry - ihr müsst weiter raten!


----------



## eibersberger (10 Sep. 2009)

Zusammengefasst ein paar Tipps um das Raten etwas zu erleichtern.
Die gesuchte ist
- aus den USA
- Schauspielerin
- Jahrgang 1983


----------



## neman64 (10 Sep. 2009)

Jetzt tippe ich auf Leelee Sobieski, ist geboren am 10.6.83.:thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (11 Sep. 2009)

no^^
Leelee ist es nicht - die hat auch eine kleinere Körbchengröße.


----------



## eibersberger (11 Sep. 2009)

der nächste Tipp:
- die Körbchengröße der gesuchten Schönheit ist 75DD ;op


----------



## neman64 (11 Sep. 2009)

Jetzt tippe ich auf Rebecca June Cartwright. Geb. am 23.7.1983.:thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (11 Sep. 2009)

Oder ist es Maggie Grace, geb. am 21.9.1983. Habe keine anderen gefunden.:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2009)

Ich versuchs mal mit Carrie Underwood.


----------



## ghettoblaster (12 Sep. 2009)

ich denke es ist verona pooth


----------



## eibersberger (13 Sep. 2009)

alle bisherigen Antworten sind leider falsch.


----------



## eibersberger (13 Sep. 2009)

der Tipp Verona Pooth ist nach den oben gegebenen Hinweisen ne Verarsche, oder?


----------



## eibersberger (15 Sep. 2009)

zusammenfassend für alle daher noch mal alle Tipps:
- weiblich (.)(.)
- Amerikanerin
- Jahrgang 1983
- Körbchengröße 75 DD bzw. 32 DD
- Schauspielerin


----------



## astrosfan (16 Sep. 2009)

Amber Tamblyn?


----------



## eibersberger (16 Sep. 2009)

nein, leider nicht.


----------



## eibersberger (16 Sep. 2009)

die gesuchte Hübsche war auch schon in zahlreichen Zeitschriften zu sehen.
mehr oder weniger bekleidet.


----------



## eibersberger (18 Sep. 2009)

u.a. auch im Playboy, in FHM etc.


----------



## General (21 Sep. 2009)

Alter Falter wenn das hier nicht bald zur Auflösung kommt, meine Nerven




jetzt sitze ich hier schon ne Stunde vor und was kommt raus?? - genau nichts


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Sep. 2009)

Wie sah das Dekolleté eigentlich aus... Iss ja wirklich ewig lange her, dass wir hier damit herum hängen...


----------



## Johannes2009 (24 Sep. 2009)

das ist aber mal schwierig...
Danielle Lloyd??


----------



## Tokko (24 Sep. 2009)

eibersberger schrieb:


> voilà:
> 
> um welche Schönheit könnte es sich hier handeln?



*Bild-nach-vorne-hol*


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Sep. 2009)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen wären Lucy Pinder oder Sophie Howard... Aber die kommen beide aus England.help1


----------



## eibersberger (27 Sep. 2009)

sorry, war ne woche auf urlaub.
bislang keine richtige lösung dabei.
morgen bekommt ihr einen neuen tipp.


----------



## eibersberger (28 Sep. 2009)

Lucy Pinder und Sophie Howard sind von der (.) (.) Größe her sehr nahe an der Lösung ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Sep. 2009)

Heidi Montag - aber die ist leider nicht Jahrgang 1983help1


----------



## dstrucky (28 Sep. 2009)

Keeley Hazel


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Sep. 2009)

@dstrucky

Ich hab´mal im Internet gesurft und sag´s an Stelle von eibersberger im voraus: Unsere beiden Tips sind wieder falsch! Sowohl Heidi Montag als auch Keeley Hazel wurden erst 1986 geboren und nicht 1983...:angry:

Ganz ehrlich: Ich geb´s auf hier noch was erraten zu wollen.


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Sep. 2009)

Verona Pooth wurde übrigens in Bolivien geboren - ist daher in gewissem Sinne schon Amerikanerin. Nur natürlich nicht Jahrgang 1983...


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

jetzt kommt der entscheidende Tipp:

sie spielte in einem Film mit mit Vince Vaughn und Owen Wilson und zeigte dabei auch ihre herausragenden Hupen. (.) (.)
;-)


----------



## General (29 Sep. 2009)

Kenne nur den Film die Hochzeit-Crasher aber da ist die gesuchte wohl nicht dabei


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

;-)


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

überleg mal Blupper - muss ja keine tragende Rolle gewesen sein... ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

lagst schon richtig mit den Wedding-Crashers ;-)


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

und beim letzten Texas Kettensägen-Massaker hat sie auch mitgespielt.


----------



## dstrucky (29 Sep. 2009)

Diora Baird


----------



## General (29 Sep. 2009)

dstrucky schrieb:


> Diora Baird



Würde sagen TREFFER


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

Endlich!!!
ja die wunderbare Diora Baird ist richtig!!!


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

lol7lol4
ist sie nicht wunderschön!!!! ;-)):thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: lol7 *dstrucky* lol4 *ist dran!! *;-)


----------



## dstrucky (30 Sep. 2009)

Das Mädel ist aus einer deutschen Telenovela


----------



## eibersberger (30 Sep. 2009)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## dstrucky (30 Sep. 2009)

Nein


----------



## General (30 Sep. 2009)

> Das Mädel ist aus einer deutschen Telenovela



Boar damit kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, kenne vielleicht 3-4 mit Namen 



Sage mal die Sidoropolous oder wie die heißt


----------



## dstrucky (30 Sep. 2009)

no


----------



## eibersberger (30 Sep. 2009)

hmmm.... meine Liga ist das leider auch nicht. 
da kenn ich kaum eine. lol4
kannte nicht mal unser aktuelles Girl des Monats... lol7


----------



## dstrucky (30 Sep. 2009)

Tipp:In der Serie voll die Zicke bräuchte eigentlich jeden Tag was in die Fr....


----------



## eibersberger (30 Sep. 2009)

Annemarie Eilfeld?


----------



## eibersberger (30 Sep. 2009)

allerdings bei der wäre ich der Meinung die bräuchte eigentlich jeden Tag was in die .... ne das schreib ich jetzt nicht... ist zu schweinisch... lol6lol6lol6


----------



## dstrucky (30 Sep. 2009)

Annemarie Eilfeld ist es nicht


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

Mein Tip




Alexandra Neldel:thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (30 Sep. 2009)

der Neldel-Schatz ist doch keine Zicke... rofl3 rofl3


----------



## dstrucky (1 Okt. 2009)

Geboren 13. Juni 1978 ehemalige Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten Schauspielerin


----------



## eibersberger (1 Okt. 2009)

lol7 Natalie Alison lol4


----------



## dstrucky (1 Okt. 2009)

Hast so was von recht


----------



## eibersberger (2 Okt. 2009)

ok. 
magst noch eins machen?
Ich bin nämlich die nächsten Tage nicht online, daher würde es nur zu unnötigen Verzögerungen führen wenn ein Rätsel mach.


----------



## dstrucky (2 Okt. 2009)

Dann mach ich doch mal was Lustiges,ich hoffe das kommt auch hier so an.Ist aus einem Computerspiel


----------



## eibersberger (2 Okt. 2009)

;-(


----------



## eibersberger (2 Okt. 2009)

also mein Geschmack ist das nicht wirklich.
soll man da jetzt raten, oder was? :angry:


----------



## neman64 (2 Okt. 2009)

Ich kenne Sie nicht, die ist sicher nur eine von deinen Computerspiel die es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## dstrucky (3 Okt. 2009)

Sollte nur ein Gag sein dafür gleich die Lösung ist aus Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## neman64 (3 Okt. 2009)

Jetzt versuche ich es einaml.

Wem gehören die?


----------



## General (3 Okt. 2009)

Danni Minogue





Du musst den Dateinamen ändern, sollte es richtig sein dann mache noch eins


----------



## neman64 (4 Okt. 2009)

Ja blubber du hast recht.:thumbup: Es ist Dannii Minouge.
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## General (4 Okt. 2009)

neman wenn du möchtest mache noch eins


----------



## neman64 (4 Okt. 2009)

Und wen gehören diese?


----------



## eibersberger (4 Okt. 2009)

elle macpherson?


----------



## neman64 (4 Okt. 2009)

Nein die ist es nicht.

1. Tip: Ehemalige Tennisspielerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Okt. 2009)

Anna Kournikova?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Okt. 2009)

dann wärs aber sicher ein Fake.


----------



## eibersberger (5 Okt. 2009)

Gabriela Sabatini?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Okt. 2009)

dann wärs zwar auch ein Fake, aber was solls...


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2009)

Das sollte Monica Seles sein.


----------



## eibersberger (6 Okt. 2009)

Anke Huber?


----------



## eibersberger (6 Okt. 2009)

Barbara Schett?


----------



## neman64 (6 Okt. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Das sollte Monica Seles sein.







Das ist Korrekt.:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2009)

Sehr schön....

Weiter im Text. Wem gehört die.



​


----------



## eibersberger (6 Okt. 2009)

selten so ein schlechtes FAKE gesehen, wie das von Monica Seles... ;-((


----------



## eibersberger (6 Okt. 2009)

das neue Bild gefällt mir eindeutig besser.
sicher ne Sängerin... aber wer?


----------



## eibersberger (6 Okt. 2009)

Gwen Stefani?


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2009)

Gwen ist es leider nicht.


----------



## neman64 (6 Okt. 2009)

Ich sage einmal Nicky Hilton.


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2009)

Mena Suvari?


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2009)

Beide liegen falsch.


----------



## neman64 (6 Okt. 2009)

Kristina Bach.?


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2009)

Mensch das ist Hayden Panettiere


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2009)

Verräter.



 
​


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2009)

> Verräter



Ich liebe es





So und weitaaaa


----------



## neman64 (6 Okt. 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf Kylie Minouge.


----------



## General (7 Okt. 2009)

Nein leider falsch

...aber weiblich ist sie


----------



## eibersberger (7 Okt. 2009)

ich glaube das ist jetzt Gwen Stefani


----------



## neman64 (7 Okt. 2009)

Sängerin Michelle.


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2009)

Nein nicht Michelle

Tipp 1 US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2009)

Cameron Diaz vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Okt. 2009)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## neman64 (9 Okt. 2009)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## General (9 Okt. 2009)

Es ist Cameron Diaz


----------



## eibersberger (9 Okt. 2009)

soll ich wieder einen machen?


----------



## eibersberger (9 Okt. 2009)




----------



## eibersberger (9 Okt. 2009)

nun ratet mal welche Schönheit hier den Billardqueue schwingt... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## General (9 Okt. 2009)

Gina Wild?


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2009)

Vernoa Poot


----------



## eibersberger (10 Okt. 2009)

ne Gina und Verona sind es nicht.


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2009)

Dann tippe ich mal auf Cheyenne Lacroix


----------



## eibersberger (10 Okt. 2009)

die gesuchte ist auch keine Deutsche!


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2009)

Samantha Fox


----------



## Kukicha (11 Okt. 2009)

Miss Jolie?^^


----------



## eibersberger (11 Okt. 2009)

bis jetzt leider alle falsch!


----------



## eibersberger (11 Okt. 2009)

die Gesuchte ist geborene Spanierin.


----------



## Tokko (11 Okt. 2009)

Salma Hayek?

Spanien, Mexiko...irgendwo war da was....


----------



## neman64 (11 Okt. 2009)

Penelope Cruz ?


----------



## eibersberger (12 Okt. 2009)

nö, die hatte ich erst vor kurzem.


----------



## eibersberger (12 Okt. 2009)

geboren ist sie in Spanien.
doch die Wurzeln sind Englisch-Holländisch!


----------



## eibersberger (12 Okt. 2009)

hab ich euch endgültig verwirrt?


----------



## General (12 Okt. 2009)

Keine Ahnung sage mal Sarah Young


----------



## neman64 (12 Okt. 2009)

eibersberger schrieb:


> hab ich euch endgültig verwirrt?



Ja, habe leider niemanden gefunden.

I C H P A S S E


----------



## Chegga0815 (12 Okt. 2009)

Ebenfalls keine ahnung...Paz Vega vllt ?


----------



## eibersberger (12 Okt. 2009)

ist von Beruf Model und Sängerin


----------



## eibersberger (12 Okt. 2009)

lebt(e) in Madrid.


----------



## eibersberger (12 Okt. 2009)

bevor ichs vergesse - bislang alle Antworten falsch.


----------



## eibersberger (12 Okt. 2009)

die Gesuchte ist Jahrgang 1977 im Juni geboren.


----------



## Tokko (12 Okt. 2009)

Liv Taylor?


----------



## eibersberger (13 Okt. 2009)

Liv Taylor ist falsch.


----------



## eibersberger (14 Okt. 2009)

jetzt wirds leicht:

die Gesuchte war mal "Assistentin" von David Beckham.


----------



## dstrucky (14 Okt. 2009)

Rebecca Loos


----------



## eibersberger (14 Okt. 2009)

Gratx!!!
aber jetzt hab ichs auch leicht gemacht.... ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (14 Okt. 2009)

doch ich bin die nächsten Tage nicht online und wollte keine Verzögerungen verursachen in unserem schönen Forum... ;-)
gleich gibts die Auflösung


----------



## eibersberger (14 Okt. 2009)




----------



## dstrucky (15 Okt. 2009)

Ich denke mal ziemlich leicht


----------



## neman64 (15 Okt. 2009)

Cheyenne Lacroix?


----------



## General (15 Okt. 2009)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## dstrucky (16 Okt. 2009)

Beides Falsch


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Okt. 2009)

Gina Wild/ Michaela Schaffrath?


----------



## dstrucky (16 Okt. 2009)

Nein Gina ist es nicht


----------



## dstrucky (17 Okt. 2009)

Dann machen wir es ganz einfach ist eine Schweizer Sängerin


----------



## General (17 Okt. 2009)

Da kenne ich nur Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## dstrucky (17 Okt. 2009)

Stefanie Heinzmann ist es nicht. Mehr Schlager und volkstümlicher Musik.


----------



## Chegga0815 (18 Okt. 2009)

Francine Jordi ?^^


----------



## dstrucky (18 Okt. 2009)

Korrekt


----------



## eibersberger (18 Okt. 2009)

wow... wusste gar nicht, dass die solche Titten hat...


----------



## manuk1988 (19 Okt. 2009)

Ichwürde auch auf jessica alba tippen


----------



## eibersberger (19 Okt. 2009)

manuk1988 du bist nicht am laufenden... ;-))


----------



## General (19 Okt. 2009)

So auch hier wer möchte lege los ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2009)

Na, dann versuch ich´s. Wer ist hier wirklich mal Oben Ohne:


----------



## General (20 Okt. 2009)

Ah das ist die Hunziker


----------



## eibersberger (20 Okt. 2009)

hätt ich auch getippt... ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2009)

Genau, es ist Michelle Hunziker: 



Ihre Boobies sind ja scheinbar ziemlich bekannt...


----------



## General (21 Okt. 2009)

So und weiter gehts


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Okt. 2009)

Britney Spears?


----------



## General (22 Okt. 2009)

Nein keine Britney


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Okt. 2009)

Tara Reid?


----------



## General (24 Okt. 2009)

Tipp 1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Sängerin und Songschreiberin


----------



## Tokko (26 Okt. 2009)

Vielleicht Jessica Simpson.


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 Okt. 2009)

Katy Perry??


----------



## eibersberger (26 Okt. 2009)

ich tipp auch auf Katy Perry.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Okt. 2009)

Katy Perry wäre auch mein erster Tip - ansonsten wird es ja wohl hoffentlich nicht Lindsay Lohan sein??? Oder gar Kim Wilde?:WOW:


----------



## eibersberger (27 Okt. 2009)

Kim Wilde ist Engländerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Okt. 2009)

Das hatte ich auch schon befürchtet...


----------



## eibersberger (27 Okt. 2009)

mhhh.... was ist?


----------



## eibersberger (29 Okt. 2009)

wo ist blubber...??? ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Okt. 2009)

Das frage ich mich auch. Ist das nun Katy Perry oder nicht?


----------



## DR_FIKA (30 Okt. 2009)

Blupper you alive?


----------



## Kukicha (30 Okt. 2009)

die kann sich zwar mit einigen brüsten aber mir fällt nix ein^^


----------



## General (30 Okt. 2009)

Sorry Leute Kate Perry ist richtig


----------



## DR_FIKA (31 Okt. 2009)

the next


----------



## eibersberger (31 Okt. 2009)

das ist leicht.
Liz Hurley!


----------



## DR_FIKA (1 Nov. 2009)

eibersberger schrieb:


> das ist leicht.
> Liz Hurley!


yes,is easy


----------



## General (1 Nov. 2009)

der eibersberger HUT ab


----------



## eibersberger (1 Nov. 2009)

ja, der eibersberger is mittlerweile n tittenquiz-profi. ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (1 Nov. 2009)

na dann mal auf ein neues:


----------



## Tokko (2 Nov. 2009)

Heidi Klum vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Nov. 2009)

Oder Claudia Schiffer?


----------



## eibersberger (2 Nov. 2009)

wow... das ging aber schnell.
jetzt hab wohl ich´s mal zu leicht gemacht.

Heidi ist richtig!!


----------



## Kukicha (2 Nov. 2009)

wers jetz dran,... hab schon ne weile nichmehr geschaut,...


----------



## Tokko (3 Nov. 2009)

Ich bin am Zug.

Wem gehören die?




​


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Nov. 2009)

Hm, etwas durchsichtig, das Ganze - Caroline von Monaco vielleicht?


----------



## Tokko (3 Nov. 2009)

Leider daneben.


----------



## eibersberger (3 Nov. 2009)

hmmm... etwas hängend das ganze... ;-)
dürfte wohl ein älteres Semester sein.
Sophia Loren?


----------



## Tokko (3 Nov. 2009)

Auch daneben.

Aber richtig. Das Semester ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## eibersberger (4 Nov. 2009)

Raquel Welch?


----------



## eibersberger (4 Nov. 2009)

Courtney Love?


----------



## Kukicha (4 Nov. 2009)

Angela Merkel?^^


----------



## Tokko (4 Nov. 2009)

Alle liegen falsch.lol4

Kleiner Tipp:

US-amerikanische Sängerin, Schauspielerin, Filmregisseurin, Produzentin, Drehbuchautorin, Songschreiberin und Komponistin.


----------



## eibersberger (4 Nov. 2009)

Barbra Streisand?


----------



## Tokko (4 Nov. 2009)

Das ist korrekt.:thumbup:



​


----------



## eibersberger (5 Nov. 2009)

na - mit diesen Tipps wars nicht mehr schwer... ;-)


----------



## eibersberger (5 Nov. 2009)

bin wohl ich wieder dran - ich begebe mich gleich auf die Suche nach was nettem!


----------



## eibersberger (5 Nov. 2009)

los geht´s:

wer könnte das sein?


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Nov. 2009)

Naja, Heidi Klum wird´s wahrscheinlich nicht schon wieder sein - aber vielleicht ein anderes Model? Gisele Bündchen zum Beispiel?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Nov. 2009)

ne, kein Model!


----------



## General (5 Nov. 2009)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## Stefan24100 (5 Nov. 2009)

Katy Perry?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Nov. 2009)

wow Blubber - du bist gut!!!
JLH ist richtig!!!


----------



## eibersberger (5 Nov. 2009)




----------



## General (7 Nov. 2009)

So und weitäää gehts


----------



## Tokko (7 Nov. 2009)

Hmmmm......

Jessica Alba?


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2009)

Nöööö





....aber ist ne Amerikanerin


----------



## eibersberger (8 Nov. 2009)

Fergie?


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2009)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## eibersberger (8 Nov. 2009)

Lady Gaga?


----------



## General (9 Nov. 2009)

Nein auch nicht

Tipp1: geb. am 12. Februar 1980


----------



## eibersberger (9 Nov. 2009)

Christina Ricci


----------



## General (9 Nov. 2009)

alter Fuchs


----------



## eibersberger (10 Nov. 2009)

ok, ich bin wieder dran!


----------



## eibersberger (10 Nov. 2009)

los gehts:


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2009)

Kenne ich nicht weiter





Liz Hurley??


----------



## eibersberger (10 Nov. 2009)

nö - keine Liz.


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2009)

Ist es die Sidoropolous oder wie die heißt?


----------



## Tokko (11 Nov. 2009)

Penelope Cruz?


----------



## eibersberger (11 Nov. 2009)

nein weder Susan Sideropudingsda noch Penelope.
die Gesuchte ist auch gar keine Europäerin.


----------



## fritz24 (11 Nov. 2009)

vllt mischa barton ?


----------



## eibersberger (11 Nov. 2009)

nö, auch keine Mischa.
die gesuchte ist keine Schauspielerin.


----------



## General (11 Nov. 2009)

Gisele Bündchen?


----------



## Tokko (11 Nov. 2009)

Beyonce Knowles?


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Nov. 2009)

Dunkle Haare und dunkler Teint - Amerikanerin - keine Schauspielerin? Das engt den Kreis ja ziemlich ein.help1 Ich tippe mal auf eines der einschlägigen Models, die zu diesem Schema passen und hier noch nicht genannt wurden:

Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrosio oder Marisa Miller?


----------



## eibersberger (12 Nov. 2009)

Die Schlussfolgerungen von Nicci72 sind sehr gut.
Doch den Treffer hat Tokko gelandet! Gratuliere!

es ist Beyoncé!!!


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2009)

Weiter gehts...



​


----------



## eibersberger (12 Nov. 2009)

Marisa Miller?


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2009)

Daneben.


----------



## General (12 Nov. 2009)

Mal so Jennifer Conelly??


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2009)

Und "mal so" falsch.


----------



## eibersberger (13 Nov. 2009)

Katy Perry fällt mir ein bei solchen Prachtmöpsen.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Nov. 2009)

Mariah Carey?


----------



## Kukicha (13 Nov. 2009)

Babs Schöneberger?


----------



## Tokko (13 Nov. 2009)

Katy Perry ist korrekt.:thumbup:



​


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2009)

ok. dann bin ich wohl wieder dran.
ich suche dann mal was nettes...


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2009)

OK - los geht´s!!


----------



## neman64 (16 Nov. 2009)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## General (16 Nov. 2009)

Die Catterfeld


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2009)

oh Mann, da sind ja die totalen PROFIS am Werk!


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2009)

Die Catterfeld ist richtig!


----------



## General (17 Nov. 2009)

*So wem diese ?​*


​


----------



## eibersberger (18 Nov. 2009)

hmmm.... mal zur Abwechslung etwas kleinere Zwetschken...
wem könnten die gehören?

Kate Moss?


----------



## General (18 Nov. 2009)

Nein aber Model ist schon richtig


----------



## eibersberger (19 Nov. 2009)

Adriana Lima?


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2009)

Nein ist sie nicht


----------



## Q (19 Nov. 2009)

Ha! Alessandra Ambrosio! 

 St. Barths Shooting?


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2009)

Richtig


----------



## General (21 Nov. 2009)

Hallo Q du dran


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2009)

Sorry, dann mal los:


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

das ist ja ein geiles Foto!
Ich tippe mal auf ein Model - Claudia Schiffer?


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2009)

Nö!  Kein Model!


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2009)

Kleiner Tip: Ihr Vater heißt Klaus und sie hat im April Geburtstag...


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

puh... die Tipps helfen mir wenig.
Klaus?


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

ist ihr Vater auch berühmt?


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2009)

nö, isser nicht.
Nächster Tipp: Sie ist im US-Bundesstaat New Jersey geboren.


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

Lady Gaga?


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

ne jetzt hab ichs:
es ist die schöne Tochter von Klaus Dunst mit Namen Kirsten! lol4


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2009)

eibersberger schrieb:


> ne jetzt hab ichs:
> es ist die schöne Tochter von Klaus Dunst mit Namen Kirsten! lol4



So isses! 






Gut gemacht!!!
und schön isse auch! 

Du bist dran!


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

ok. ich bin wieder dran.

weiter geht`s:

welche Schönheit könnte sich hinter diesem Ausschnitt verbergen?


----------



## Tokko (24 Nov. 2009)

Hmmmm....Drew Barrymore vielleicht.


----------



## Q (25 Nov. 2009)

Steht doch drauf: Visconti 
könnte also Kikki Visconti sein:
"I am a 22 year old model/actress originally from Chicago, now living in NYC and attending Columbia University" lol6





was google alles kann...


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2009)

Drew ist es nicht.
und sehr raffiniert Q... *lol*
doch Kiki Visconti ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Q (25 Nov. 2009)

Dann pack mal einen Hinweis aus....


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2009)

die Gesuchte ist Jahrgang 1981 und deutscher Muttersprache.


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Nov. 2009)

Jeannette Biedermann?


----------



## eibersberger (26 Nov. 2009)

nö. Jeannette ist es leider auch nicht.
die Gesuchte ist keine Deutsche.


----------



## Q (26 Nov. 2009)

*Nina Reithmayer? 
*


----------



## eibersberger (26 Nov. 2009)

puh... da musste ich erst mal googeln wer das ist.
ein Rennrodlerin?

wie kommst du denn auf die?


----------



## eibersberger (26 Nov. 2009)

ach, ja Nina Reithmayer ist falsch.
doch die Nationalität stimmt schon mal.
die gesuchte ist allerdings - so finde ich - wesentlich bekannter... ;-))


----------



## General (26 Nov. 2009)

die Miri ists






Weichselbraun


----------



## eibersberger (27 Nov. 2009)

:thumbup: und wie sie´s ist die hübsche Miri:


----------



## General (27 Nov. 2009)

*So nicht viel aber....​*


​


----------



## Q (27 Nov. 2009)

Ist das jetzt der Wampen-Quiz?!?  schöner Bauch kann auch entzücken. Tippe auf Jessica Alba!


----------



## General (27 Nov. 2009)

Nö die Wampe gehört jemand anderen


----------



## Tokko (27 Nov. 2009)

Evtl. Megan Fox?


----------



## eibersberger (30 Nov. 2009)

keine Idee.
Sheila E.? lol2
oder evtl. Winnetous Schwester Nscho Tschi? lol6


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

nein
Tipp1: geboren ist die Lady in Melbourne, Australien


----------



## Q (30 Nov. 2009)

ich geb auch einen Tip ab:
Das Bild stammt von * Stephen Danelian *


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

Q schrieb:


> ich geb auch einen Tip ab:
> Das Bild stammt von * Stephen Danelian *



Falsch kenne ich nicht


----------



## Q (30 Nov. 2009)

blupper ist ein Schlingel lol6 mit kurzem Gedächtnis 
Holly Vallance ists mein Guter! 
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=81422&highlight=vallance+Stephen+Danelian


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

*Richtig​*


​


----------



## Q (30 Nov. 2009)

also weiter:





Hoffe es ist für die Spezialisten nicht zu einfach


----------



## eibersberger (30 Nov. 2009)

Hillary Swank?


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

Teri Hatcher?


----------



## Tokko (30 Nov. 2009)

ich tippe mal auf Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Q (1 Dez. 2009)

nö, nö, und nochmal nö! 
Aber gut trainiert ist sie schon, das sieht man ja. Kommt aber aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum ...


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Dez. 2009)

Iss das mit dem "trainiert" jetzt ein Hinweis auf eine Sportlerinhelp1 oder meinst Du eine andere Art von Traininglol6 - wenn es keine Sportlerin ist würde ich auf Veronica Ferres tippen.


----------



## Q (1 Dez. 2009)

KEINE Sportlerin.
KEINE Veronica Ferres.
Schauspielerin ist schon ganz gut.


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Dez. 2009)

Franka Potente?


----------



## Q (1 Dez. 2009)

Nö!


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Dez. 2009)

Hmmm, zu Michelle Hunziker würde das Pic auch passen...


----------



## Q (1 Dez. 2009)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Hmmm, zu Michelle Hunziker würde das Pic auch passen...






Nö würd es nicht 


fehlt das Tatoo...


----------



## eibersberger (1 Dez. 2009)

Franziska Schenk?


----------



## Tokko (1 Dez. 2009)

Nächster Versuch.

Marie Bäumer


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2009)

Nönö, weder Franziska noch Marie, auch wenn die beiden auch nett wären 

HINWEISE:

Hat die goldene Kamera, den bayerischen Fernsehpreis und den deutschen Fernsehpreis bekommen und ist 1970 geboren. 
Das Bild von dem der Ausschnitt  stammt ist von 2008.


----------



## dstrucky (2 Dez. 2009)

Das ist sowas von Anja kling


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2009)

Täterätätäääääääääääääää: Stimmt! 



 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

DU BIST DRAN dstrucky!


----------



## Striezel (2 Dez. 2009)

Ich denken Barbara Schöneberger erkannt zu haben...


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2009)

Striezel schrieb:


> Ich denken Barbara Schöneberger erkannt zu haben...




sorry Striezel, Danke für Deine Antwort, aber das Rätsel wurde von dstrucky gelöst! Es ist Anja Kling!

Und dstrucky ist dran!!!!!


----------



## dstrucky (2 Dez. 2009)

Na wem gehören die Luxusmöpse


----------



## eibersberger (2 Dez. 2009)

mir!
das ist ja meine Freundin. woher hast du das Foto?


----------



## eibersberger (2 Dez. 2009)

ne, im Ernst.
das sind ja Hammermöpse.
Diora Baird?


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2009)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## dstrucky (3 Dez. 2009)

Beides Falsch Tipp:Februar 1971 Geboren und US Schauspielerin


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2009)

Shannen Doherty ??


----------



## eibersberger (3 Dez. 2009)

Cindy Margolis.


----------



## dstrucky (4 Dez. 2009)

Auch beides Falsch


----------



## Q (4 Dez. 2009)

Denise Richards


----------



## dstrucky (4 Dez. 2009)

Volltreffer


----------



## Q (4 Dez. 2009)

dann bin ich wohl wieder dran...
äh, kram, such....

da:




 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Dez. 2009)

Sharon Stone?


----------



## General (4 Dez. 2009)

Scherzinger Nicole


----------



## Q (4 Dez. 2009)

nö, nö.


----------



## Q (4 Dez. 2009)

Kleiner Tip: Sie singt


----------



## General (4 Dez. 2009)

Natasha Hamilton?


----------



## Q (4 Dez. 2009)

Nööööööööö!  
Hat immer im November Geburtstag!


----------



## Q (7 Dez. 2009)

keiner eine Idee? Kommt aus Australien!


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2009)

Danii Minogue


----------



## Q (7 Dez. 2009)

näääääääää! 
spielt seit sie 8 ist Klavier. Hatte schon mal Morbus Hodgkin hinter sich die Arme! 
Ach ja, noch ein wichtiger Tipp: Sie sieht rattenscharf aus


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2009)

Delta Goodrem


----------



## Q (7 Dez. 2009)

rrrrrrrrrröööööööööööööööööööscchtööööööösch!






Du bist dran blupper!


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2009)

*So dann​*


​


----------



## Q (7 Dez. 2009)

Selbstportrait?!?  Irgendwie passt das Profilbild da oben drauf lol6


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

Ich sage mal so vom Bauch heraus Sängerin Michelle.


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2009)

ne ist nicht die Michelle, ist auch keine Deutsche


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

Habe mal meine oben ohne Bilder duchgesehen. Könnte es vielleicht Nicky Hilton sein.?


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2009)

nein auch nicht


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Tokko (7 Dez. 2009)

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Dez. 2009)

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur Anja Kruse aus einem alten 80er-Jahre-Film


----------



## Q (8 Dez. 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Christina Ricci?


----------



## eibersberger (8 Dez. 2009)

Natascha Hendstridge?


----------



## General (8 Dez. 2009)

nein alle falsch

Tipp: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin.


----------



## neman64 (8 Dez. 2009)

Ich versauche es einmal mit Linda Evans.


----------



## General (8 Dez. 2009)

nö auch falsch

2ter Tipp: geboren 30. Juli 1977


----------



## Q (8 Dez. 2009)

Jaime Pressly!


----------



## General (8 Dez. 2009)

*Jo ist Jamie​*


​


----------



## Q (8 Dez. 2009)

*auf ein, äh, neee, zwei neue!*

here we go:







biddeschön!


----------



## General (8 Dez. 2009)

Halle Berry ?


----------



## Q (8 Dez. 2009)

nö! etwas "hellhäutiger"


----------



## eibersberger (8 Dez. 2009)

J.Lo.?


----------



## neman64 (8 Dez. 2009)

Venus Williams


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2009)

nö, nö. 
Ist eine Schauspielerin!  Hat zwar auch schon mal mit Herrn Clooney gespielt, aber ist nicht J.Lo.


----------



## General (9 Dez. 2009)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2009)

nö! 
nächster Tipp: Hat 2007 bei der Anti-Pelz Kampagne mitgemacht und war schon mal "erotischste Frau der Welt" ...


----------



## howard (9 Dez. 2009)

Eva Mendes!?


----------



## eibersberger (9 Dez. 2009)

Czj?


----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2009)

howard schrieb:


> Eva Mendes!?





richtig! :thumbup:









howard ist dran!


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Dez. 2009)

Hier sind erst mal Weihnachtsferien im Quiz...???:mussweg:


----------



## eibersberger (16 Dez. 2009)

schaut so aus.
oder mach halt du einen Nicci72!!! ;-))


----------



## General (16 Dez. 2009)

Genau, mache bitte jemand der möchte weiter


----------



## Kukicha (17 Dez. 2009)

*warten*


----------



## General (17 Dez. 2009)

So wenn keiner möchte mache ich mal



​


----------



## Tokko (17 Dez. 2009)

Vielleicht Hilary Swank?


----------



## General (18 Dez. 2009)

Vielleicht Nein


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Dez. 2009)

Melissa Theuriau?


----------



## General (18 Dez. 2009)

Nö auch nicht


----------



## neman64 (18 Dez. 2009)

Verona (Feldbusch) Poot?


----------



## Tokko (18 Dez. 2009)

Christina Ricci?


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

nein
Tipp1: Sieht Hübsch aus, war aber in ihrem Sport nie erfolgreich


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Dez. 2009)

Anna Kournikova???:devil:


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

*Anna Kournikova​*


​


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Dez. 2009)

Dachte ich´s mir doch! Na, dann werd´ ich jetzt mal ein neues Rate-Pic heraussuchen.


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Dez. 2009)

So, und hier ist es! Wer trägt dieses Abendkleid, das die Grenzen zwischen Dekolleté und Oben Ohne verschwimmen lässt:


----------



## General (22 Dez. 2009)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## neman64 (22 Dez. 2009)

Brithney Spears?


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Dez. 2009)

Das ging ja mal wieder sehr schnell!!!:WOW: Gratuliere, "blupper", es ist tatsächlich Jennifer Love Hewitt:





In dem Sinne: Fröhliche Weihnachten!!!:hearts:


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2009)

*Oh sorry hier bin ich ja auch dran​*


​


----------



## neman64 (30 Dez. 2009)

Kylie Minouge.


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2009)

Nein nicht Kylie


----------



## neman64 (30 Dez. 2009)

Hillary Swank.:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (31 Dez. 2009)

Natalie Portman?


----------



## General (2 Jan. 2010)

Nein beide Falsch

Tipp1: Sie ist eine amerikanische Sängerin, Tänzerin, Schauspielerin und Designerin.


----------



## eibersberger (4 Jan. 2010)

Lady Gaga?


----------



## eibersberger (4 Jan. 2010)

... und bei dieser Gelegenheit allen hier im Forum ein schönes, erfolgreiches und gesundes NEUES JAHR 2010!


----------



## General (4 Jan. 2010)

Nein nicht die Gaga

Tipp2: Ihr Mann heißt mit Vornamen Marc


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Jan. 2010)

Ja, mit wem ist Marc Anthony denn derzeit gerade verheiratet...:damnpc: Jennifer Lopez???


----------



## eibersberger (5 Jan. 2010)

Marc? mir fällt auch nur J. Lo. ein
hmm... hat die nicht größere Möpse?


----------



## General (5 Jan. 2010)

*Jenifer Lopez​*

​


----------



## eibersberger (6 Jan. 2010)

Nicci du bist dran!


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Jan. 2010)

Ich such´ dann mal was...


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Jan. 2010)

Ja, und hier habe ich auch was gefunden:thumbup: Iss hoffentlich nich so einfach...

Also, wer trägt hier diese schöne Halskette im Busen:


----------



## eibersberger (8 Jan. 2010)

lecker - gefällt mir, das Foto. bin schon gespannt wers ist.

mein Tipp: Claudia Schiffer


----------



## General (8 Jan. 2010)

Sandy Meier Wölden früher


----------



## neman64 (10 Jan. 2010)

Ich sage Verona Poot.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Jan. 2010)

Leider dreimal daneben. Daher mein Tip 1: Bekannt wurde sie durch das Fernsehen, berühmt durch ihr Privatleben.


----------



## General (11 Jan. 2010)

Hayden Panettiere, aber ist die berühmt


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Jan. 2010)

Maybe - aber es ist nicht Hayden Panettiere. Tip 2: Sie kommt NICHT aus den USA!


----------



## eibersberger (13 Jan. 2010)

Cora Schumacher?


----------



## Tokko (14 Jan. 2010)

Vielleicht Katie Price?


----------



## eibersberger (14 Jan. 2010)

bin schon gespannt auf die Auflösung.


----------



## General (14 Jan. 2010)

Gina-Lisa Lohfink vor der OP


----------



## eibersberger (15 Jan. 2010)

Katie Price nach der Brustverkleinerung?


----------



## eibersberger (18 Jan. 2010)

Catherine Zeta Jones?


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Jan. 2010)

Nein, leider ist es keine der genannten Kandidatinnen.

Daher mein Tip 3: Sie kommt aus Deutschland und war bei den Olympischen Spielen in Sydney 2000 als Sportreporterin für das Fernsehen mit dabei.

Na, jetzt müsste es doch klingeln...


----------



## eibersberger (19 Jan. 2010)

Kristin Otto


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Jan. 2010)

Schon ganz warm - aber noch nicht heiß...


----------



## eibersberger (20 Jan. 2010)

Franziska van Almsick


----------



## üüühhh (21 Jan. 2010)

Kathi Witt ?


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Jan. 2010)

Leider auch nicht. Diesmal scheint es ja wirklich schwer zu sein. Deshalb Tip 4: Obwohl sie sogar die Sportschau moderiert hat verbindet heute jede(r) eher Politik mit ihr. Und denkt an das Privatleben!:rock:

So, jetzt habe ich das Rätsel eigentlich schon fast gelüftet...


----------



## eibersberger (25 Jan. 2010)

Anne Will?


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Jan. 2010)

Genau!!!:WOW:


----------



## eibersberger (25 Jan. 2010)

ha!!!
ok, dann stelll ich gleich mal ein neues Rätsel rein.


----------



## eibersberger (25 Jan. 2010)

wer drückt hier seine Brüste so schön in Position?


----------



## DR_FIKA (25 Jan. 2010)

Kelly Brook


----------



## NAFFTIE (25 Jan. 2010)

Lucy Pinder


----------



## eibersberger (25 Jan. 2010)

nö, beide falsch.
un doch nicht soooo weit daneben - weiter so!!!


----------



## General (25 Jan. 2010)

Barbara Meier


----------



## eibersberger (25 Jan. 2010)

von der Haarfarbe her ist Barbara ein Treffer.
ansonsten leider falsch.


----------



## eibersberger (25 Jan. 2010)

die gesuchte ist aber auch Model.


----------



## General (25 Jan. 2010)

Lily Cole


----------



## eibersberger (26 Jan. 2010)

Thats right!
Gratulation!


----------



## General (26 Jan. 2010)

*So nächste Runde *



​


----------



## eibersberger (27 Jan. 2010)

Lena Gercke?


----------



## General (27 Jan. 2010)

Nein ist nicht Lena


----------



## neman64 (28 Jan. 2010)

Barbara Schöneberger

vielleicht?


----------



## General (28 Jan. 2010)

Nein nicht Deutsch

Tipp1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## eibersberger (29 Jan. 2010)

Alyssa Milano?


----------



## General (29 Jan. 2010)

Ne nicht Alyssa


----------



## eibersberger (29 Jan. 2010)

Sarah Michelle Gellar?


----------



## General (29 Jan. 2010)

Nein auch nicht

Tipp2: Die Gute hat 4 Vornamen, ihr Künstlervorname fängt mit L an


----------



## Tokko (30 Jan. 2010)

Hätte jetzt auf Laetitia Maria Laure Casta getippt.

Ist aber Französin.





blupper schrieb:


> *So nächste Runde *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## General (31 Jan. 2010)

So da auch der Tokko es nicht weiß






Tipp3. Geboren ist sie am 10. Juni 1983


----------



## angelus1715 (31 Jan. 2010)

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## eibersberger (31 Jan. 2010)

Laetitia hat viiiiiiiel größere Titten ;-)


----------



## General (31 Jan. 2010)

Es ist Leelee Sobieski



​


----------



## General (5 Feb. 2010)

So da von angelus nichts kommt, wer möchte Bitte schön ;-)


----------



## angelus1715 (5 Feb. 2010)

Sorry, wusste ja nicht, dass ich weiter machen darf. 
So bitte, viel spaß beim gucken, ääh rätseln:


----------



## General (5 Feb. 2010)

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## jack1603 (5 Feb. 2010)

Anne Hathaway (wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## eibersberger (5 Feb. 2010)

Megan Fox?


----------



## angelus1715 (6 Feb. 2010)

War wohl doch zu einfach. 

jack 1603 hat recht!

Anne Hathaway, hier das "Beweis-Foto":


----------



## fantastisch09 (6 Feb. 2010)

Tara Raid ist der Hammer! So eine Fülle


----------



## jack1603 (7 Feb. 2010)

Das war auch einfach  

So, ich hoffe mal ne härtere Nuss


----------



## angelus1715 (7 Feb. 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, war hart, aber nicht unlösbar! 



> Sophia Jane Myles (* 18. März 1980 in London, England) ist eine britische Schauspielerin.
> 
> Die 1,68m große Tochter eines Vikars und einer Verlagsangestellten aus Isleworth ist teilweise Nachkommin russischer Vorfahren und hat den Ruf, ein besonderes Gehör für Akzente zu besitzen. Ihr Universitätsstudium gab sie mit Anfang zwanzig auf, um sich ganz auf ihre Schauspielkarriere zu konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



Ich kannte sie nur aus "Moonlight", dass sie auch in Underworld mitgespielt hat, war mir auch neu. Muss mir den Film wohl mal wieder zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## jack1603 (7 Feb. 2010)

Japp, Sophia Myles (nicht zu vergessen in Thunderbirds und Outlander zu sehen) - da der Beweis schon geliefert, kanns nun weitergehen


----------



## angelus1715 (7 Feb. 2010)

OK, weiter geht's. 

Zur Abwechslung gewährt uns die Dame mal einen seitlichen Einblick: 





Falls Ihr nicht drauf kommt, könnte ich auch noch eine Frontalansicht ihres hübschen Dekolletés nachliefern.


----------



## eibersberger (7 Feb. 2010)

wow. geiles Bild.
keine Idee wer das sein könnte.
Uma Thurman?


----------



## angelus1715 (7 Feb. 2010)

Uma Thurman ist es nicht, aber die Haarfaarbe stimmt schon mal. 
Die Lady ist also blond.


----------



## neman64 (7 Feb. 2010)

Ich sage so vom Bauch heraus Sonya Kraus.


----------



## neman64 (7 Feb. 2010)

Es könnte auch Cheyenne Lacroix sein.


----------



## angelus1715 (7 Feb. 2010)

Auch nicht. In Deutschland braucht Ihr auch nicht weiter zu suchen. 

Sie ist zwar eine in Deutschland geborene US-amerikanische Schauspielerin mit doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft, sie dürfte allerdings hier wohl nicht in den nationalen Celeb-Threads auftauchen. 

Kleiner Tip: Mir bekannt ist sie aus einem Buffy Spin Off.


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Feb. 2010)

Könnte Céline Dion sein - isses aber wahrscheinlich nicht - oder Britney Spears in schlankeren Tagen


----------



## angelus1715 (8 Feb. 2010)

Nö, leider auch nicht. 

OK, dann noch ein paar Hilfestellungen: 

Ihre Initialen sind E. R.
Man könnte sie aus "Angel – Jäger der Finsternis", "Law & Order", "Miss Undercover 2" und neuerdings auch aus "Heroes" kennen.


----------



## eibersberger (8 Feb. 2010)

hmmm... mit diesen tipps findet man sie.
aber gehört hab ich von der vorher noch nie

ELISABETH RÖHM.


----------



## angelus1715 (8 Feb. 2010)

Sorry, war vielleicht doch etwas zu schwer. Da mein erster Versuch mit Anne Hathaway wohl zu leicht und dieser zu schwer war, treffe ich beim nächsten Mal vielleicht die goldene Mitte. 

@eibersberger: Da Du noch nichts von ihr gehört hast, sollst Du sie nun wenigstens sehen. 





Hoffe es gefällt dennoch! 

Bin schon auf Deine neue Herausforderung gespannt, eibersberger


----------



## eibersberger (11 Feb. 2010)

ok. ich bin wieder mal dran.
begeb mich gleich auf die Suche.


----------



## eibersberger (11 Feb. 2010)

ok. wer könnte das sein:


----------



## eibersberger (11 Feb. 2010)

ein Tipp: es ist keine Sängerin.


----------



## General (11 Feb. 2010)

Scarlett Johanson


----------



## eibersberger (12 Feb. 2010)

Sorry, NEIN!
nächster Tipp: ist auch gar keine Amerikanerin!


----------



## General (12 Feb. 2010)

Tina Ruland


----------



## angelus1715 (13 Feb. 2010)

Ariane Sommer!?


----------



## eibersberger (13 Feb. 2010)

alle daneben.
nächster Tipp: keine Deutsche!


----------



## Kool11 (15 Feb. 2010)

Evangeline Lilly ist mein tipp


----------



## eibersberger (15 Feb. 2010)

nein, leider auch falsch.
keine Evangeline und keine Ariane.


----------



## eibersberger (15 Feb. 2010)

als nächsten Tipp verrate ich den Jahrgang: 1978


----------



## General (15 Feb. 2010)

Jodi Lyn O'Keefe


----------



## eibersberger (17 Feb. 2010)

nö, Jodi ist es auch nicht.

die gesuchte ist aus FRANKREICH!


----------



## eibersberger (18 Feb. 2010)

ich helf euch mal auf die Sprünge mit nem größeren Ausschnitt der prächtigen Brüste:


----------



## angelus1715 (20 Feb. 2010)

Das größere Bild und vorallem "Frankreich" als Hint haben geholfen.
Es sind in der Tat prächtige Brüste, die Laetitia Casta hat!


----------



## angelus1715 (21 Feb. 2010)

Dann bin ich wohl wieder an der Reihe: 





Viel Spaß beim Rätseln!


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Feb. 2010)

Hmmm - könnte sozusagen jede sein - Victoria Silvsted?


----------



## eibersberger (22 Feb. 2010)

ist noch verdammt schwierig.
ich tipp mal Penelope Cruz?


----------



## angelus1715 (22 Feb. 2010)

Weder noch. Wobei die Haarfarbe von Victoria schon mal passt. 

Kleiner Tip noch: Wahrscheinlich würde man der Dame gar nicht so dicke Dinger zuschreiben, aber in dem Bild hat der BH wohl ganze Arbeit verrichtet.


----------



## General (22 Feb. 2010)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## neman64 (22 Feb. 2010)

Samantha Fox


----------



## angelus1715 (23 Feb. 2010)

Auch nicht.

Na gut, noch ein paar Tips. Sie ist 26 Jahre alt und war drei Jahre in einer Serie zu sehen, die auf einer Insel spielt.


----------



## carlos1984 (23 Feb. 2010)

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## angelus1715 (23 Feb. 2010)

Evangeline Lilly war zwar auch auf einer Insel, aber nein sie ist es nicht!


----------



## General (23 Feb. 2010)

Maggie Grace 21. September 1983 würde passen


----------



## angelus1715 (24 Feb. 2010)

Passt! 

Hier das Beweisfoto:


----------



## eibersberger (25 Feb. 2010)

kenn ich nicht - sieht aber zum anknabbern aus... ;-)


----------



## General (25 Feb. 2010)

So Bitte schön



​


----------



## neman64 (25 Feb. 2010)

Verona Poot vielleicht?


----------



## General (25 Feb. 2010)

Nein es ist nicht Verona


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Feb. 2010)

Iss auch eher vom Typ Girlie - Britney Spears, Lindsay Lohan oder Tara Reid - um schon mal die üblichen Verdächtigen in diesem Genre vorweg zu nehmen?


----------



## General (26 Feb. 2010)

Tipp1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin deutsch-schwedischer Abstammung.


----------



## angelus1715 (26 Feb. 2010)

Die bezaubernde Dame auf dem folgenden Bild ist es nicht, oder!?





Kirsten Dunst
Die Szene stammt - falls ich mich nicht täusche - aus dem Film "Girls United"


----------



## General (27 Feb. 2010)

Jaaaaa es ist Kirsten Dunst


----------



## angelus1715 (27 Feb. 2010)

Hier der nächste Streich:


----------



## Merker45 (28 Feb. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann vielleicht?


----------



## General (28 Feb. 2010)

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## angelus1715 (28 Feb. 2010)

Beides sehr hübsche Vorschläge, aber es ist weder Jeanette noch Leelee. 

Erster Tip: Die Gesuchte wurde in dem Land geboren, in dem heute die Olympischen Winterspiele zu Ende gehen.


----------



## General (28 Feb. 2010)

Natasha Henstridge


----------



## angelus1715 (28 Feb. 2010)

Leider nicht Natasha Henstridge, aber das Land hast Du schon mal richtig erkannt und den gleichen Beruf hat die gesuchte Dame auch. Nur die Haarfarbe passt nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (1 März 2010)

Evangeline Lilly?


----------



## eibersberger (1 März 2010)

Rachel Roberts?


----------



## angelus1715 (1 März 2010)

Leider auch nicht. 

Sie begann ihre Karriere als Tänzerin, wechselte dann aber - wegen einer Verletzung - ins Schauspielfach.


----------



## General (1 März 2010)

Neve Campbell :WOW:


----------



## joey3306 (1 März 2010)

nice!!!


----------



## angelus1715 (2 März 2010)

blupper hat Recht. Es ist Neve Campbell.
Woran hast Du sie erkannt, blupper? Bild oder Tips?

Ach ja, das Originalfoto:


----------



## eibersberger (2 März 2010)

schönes pic. wusste gar nicht, dass die auch aus Kanada ist. wieder was gelernt. ;-)


----------



## General (2 März 2010)

> Woran hast Du sie erkannt, blupper? Bild oder Tips?



Waren die Tipps



​


----------



## General (4 März 2010)

Tipp1: Bekannt wurde sie durch eine Rolle in einer Fernsehserie (1987–1997)


----------



## eibersberger (5 März 2010)

Christina Applegate?


----------



## General (5 März 2010)

*Richtig es ist Christina*



​


----------



## Nicci72 (12 März 2010)

@eibersberger:laola:

Du bist dran!!!


----------



## eibersberger (12 März 2010)

sorry, hab lange gesucht und nichts gescheites gefunden.
nun aber:

ratet mal wem diese Brüste gehören:


----------



## eibersberger (12 März 2010)

nicht zu sehr von der Schlange ablenken lassen... ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (12 März 2010)

passend zum Top-Event am Beginn dieser Woche!
die Gesucht ist bereits Oscar-Preisträgerin!


----------



## Nicci72 (12 März 2010)

Sandra Bullock?


----------



## eibersberger (12 März 2010)

Oscar-Preisträgerin stimmt schon mal... :thumbup:

doch leider, Sandra ist es nicht.


----------



## angelus1715 (15 März 2010)

Rachel Weisz


----------



## eibersberger (15 März 2010)

Gratuliere Angelus!
Rachel stimmt!


----------



## eibersberger (17 März 2010)

Angelus ist wieder dran!!!


----------



## angelus1715 (18 März 2010)

Sorry für die Verzögerung! 

Weiter geht's hiermit: 





Viel Spaß!


----------



## eibersberger (18 März 2010)

etwas zarter gebaut!
hmmm....
ich tipp mal Kylie Minogue?


----------



## General (18 März 2010)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## angelus1715 (18 März 2010)

War wohl doch zu einfach!

Ja, es ist Avril Lavigne:


----------



## General (18 März 2010)

​


----------



## General (20 März 2010)

Tipp Nr1: Sie ist ein Fotomodel


----------



## eibersberger (21 März 2010)

Bar Rafaeli?


----------



## General (21 März 2010)

Richtig es ist Bar​


​


----------



## eibersberger (22 März 2010)

he super.
glückstreffer.
ok. dann such mal wieder nen neuen.


----------



## eibersberger (22 März 2010)

dann ratet mal wem dieser Sideboob gehört:


----------



## General (22 März 2010)

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Nicci72 (23 März 2010)

Würde ich auch sagen...


----------



## eibersberger (23 März 2010)

hab ich mir gedacht, dass ihr da drauf reinfallt. 
nein ist NICHT Lindsay!!!!


----------



## eibersberger (23 März 2010)

die Gesuchte ist auch Schauspielerin und zwar im Gegensatz zu Lindsay auch noch sehr erfolgreich dabei!


----------



## angelus1715 (23 März 2010)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## eibersberger (24 März 2010)

angelus ist ein Blitzgneisser!!
Gratuliere!
es ist Anne Hathaway:


----------



## angelus1715 (25 März 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> angelus ist ein Blitzgneisser!!



Was ist denn ein Blitzgneisser?

Hier das neue Bild:


----------



## General (26 März 2010)

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## angelus1715 (26 März 2010)

Das ging schnell!


----------



## eibersberger (29 März 2010)

ein blitzgneisser ist einer der schnell was kapiert.


----------



## General (29 März 2010)

So nächste Runde



​


----------



## neman64 (29 März 2010)

Verona Poot vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (30 März 2010)

Das nehme ich nicht an (wg. naja) - sieht in dieser Hinsicht eher nach Heidi Klum oder Claudia Schiffer in jüngeren Tagen aus.


----------



## General (30 März 2010)

Nö ihr beiden liegt falsch, Sie ist ein brasilianisches Supermodel


----------



## eibersberger (30 März 2010)

Gisele Bündchen?


----------



## General (30 März 2010)

Ne


----------



## eibersberger (31 März 2010)

Adriana Lima?


----------



## General (31 März 2010)

Jep es ist Adriana



​


----------



## eibersberger (1 Apr. 2010)

ok. dann bin ich wohl wieder dran.


----------



## eibersberger (1 Apr. 2010)

wer ist das?


----------



## eibersberger (1 Apr. 2010)

1. Tipp:
- Schauspielerin


----------



## General (1 Apr. 2010)

Alexandra Kamps?


----------



## eibersberger (1 Apr. 2010)

nö. alexandra kamp ist falsch.
obwohl der vorname stimmt schon mal.


----------



## neman64 (1 Apr. 2010)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## eibersberger (2 Apr. 2010)

that´s right!


----------



## eibersberger (2 Apr. 2010)

et voilà:


----------



## neman64 (2 Apr. 2010)

Nächste Runde.






1. Tipp

Wenn ihr die durchsichtige erkannt habt, dann kennt ihr auch die andere


----------



## General (3 Apr. 2010)

Paris Hilton und Nicky Hilton


----------



## neman64 (3 Apr. 2010)

Vollkommen Richtig. Blupper

Hier ist der Bewies.


----------



## General (8 Apr. 2010)

Huch ich war ja dran



​


----------



## neman64 (9 Apr. 2010)

Ist es vielleicht Sonya Kraus?


----------



## Katzun (9 Apr. 2010)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Heidi Kabel?






sie wirds bestimmt sein! 






ich schätze mal das es keine deutsche ist?


----------



## Babs (9 Apr. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> ich schätze mal das es keine deutsche ist?


Richtig Katzun, denn mit unser Heidi liegste völlig falsch, weil es Brigitte Bardot ist 


​


----------



## General (10 Apr. 2010)

Sie wurde in Calgary geboren und wuchs in Toronto auf


----------



## Katzun (11 Apr. 2010)

dann kann es ja nur Elisha Cuthbert sein


----------



## General (11 Apr. 2010)

Richtig



​


----------



## eibersberger (13 Apr. 2010)

wow. geiles Foto. da wär ich nie drauf gekommen.
DANKE!


----------



## General (13 Apr. 2010)

Kaaaaaatzun du bist dran


----------



## Katzun (17 Apr. 2010)

sorry! und weiter gehts.




​


----------



## neman64 (17 Apr. 2010)

Katharina Witt.


----------



## Babs (17 Apr. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> Katharina Witt.


Zu klein für unsere Kathi neman64 

Sigourney Weaver :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (18 Apr. 2010)

leider beide falsch.

kleiner tipp, sie hat blonde haare, ob euch das nun weiterhilft lass ich mal so im raum stehen


----------



## amon amarth (18 Apr. 2010)

ich tipp´ mal ins blaue mit: scarlett johansson


----------



## Katzun (20 Apr. 2010)

nen leider auch nicht

nächster tipp: sie wurde 1967 geboren


----------



## General (20 Apr. 2010)

Maria Bello


----------



## bernd1981 (21 Apr. 2010)

Ich tipp einfach mal auf Nicole Kidman


----------



## eibersberger (21 Apr. 2010)

heidi klum


----------



## Katzun (22 Apr. 2010)

bernd1981 schrieb:


> Ich tipp einfach mal auf Nicole Kidman




richtig:thumbup:






Du bist dran​


----------



## Katzun (27 Apr. 2010)

da bernd nicht weiter macht, kann weiter machen wer will


----------



## panda49 (29 Apr. 2010)

Es ist Frau Pooth geb. Feldbusch


----------



## General (30 Apr. 2010)

panda49 schrieb:


> Es ist Frau Pooth geb. Feldbusch



Ne es ist Nicole Kidman


----------



## General (30 Apr. 2010)

So hier ein neues Bild



​


----------



## neman64 (2 Mai 2010)

Brithney Spears


----------



## eibersberger (2 Mai 2010)

Halle Berry?


----------



## General (3 Mai 2010)

Nein beide falsch

Tipp1: Sie ist eine mehrfache Grammy-Preisträgerin ;-)


----------



## Stefan24100 (3 Mai 2010)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## General (3 Mai 2010)

Nö auch nicht


----------



## General (6 Mai 2010)

Tipp 2: geboren ist die Gute am 20. Februar 1988


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Mai 2010)

Beyonce Knowles kann´s ja wohl leider auch nicht sein...


----------



## neman64 (7 Mai 2010)

Ich tippe auf Rihanna


----------



## General (7 Mai 2010)

Richtig es ist Rihanna



​


----------



## neman64 (7 Mai 2010)

Wem gehören diese?


----------



## General (7 Mai 2010)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## neman64 (7 Mai 2010)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## neman64 (9 Mai 2010)

1. Tip.

Sie ist ein Schauspielerin


----------



## neman64 (9 Mai 2010)

2. Tip

Sie ist am 16 September 1985 geboren.


----------



## floeli (9 Mai 2010)

Madeline Zima aus Californication?


----------



## neman64 (10 Mai 2010)

Richtig


----------



## General (15 Mai 2010)

So wer will weitermachen ??


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Mai 2010)

Sorry, bei mir streikt im Augenblick leider die Technik - vielleicht hat ja sonst jemand ein neues Rätsel...?


----------



## General (17 Mai 2010)

OK dann mal los



​


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Mai 2010)

antike griechische Statue der Athena...???


----------



## General (19 Mai 2010)

Tipp 1: Geboren ist Sie in Südafrika


----------



## General (25 Mai 2010)

Tipp 2: Ihren Geburtstag feiert Sie am 7. August


----------



## Xtinalover (25 Mai 2010)

charlize theron


----------



## General (26 Mai 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## eibersberger (3 Juni 2010)

das tittenquiz schläft ein bisschen ein in letzter zeit.


----------



## General (3 Juni 2010)

Dann mache Bitte ein anderer weiter, also wer möchte !!


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Juni 2010)

...würde gerne - aber bei mir streikt leider immer noch die Technik


----------



## General (7 Juni 2010)

Gut dann schaue ich mal heute Abend zu, dass ich etwas finde


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Juni 2010)

Frau Alba.


----------



## General (7 Juni 2010)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Frau Alba.



 ist doch schon gelöst


----------



## General (7 Juni 2010)

So wem seine sind das



​


----------



## eibersberger (7 Juni 2010)

Penelope Cruz?


----------



## General (7 Juni 2010)

Nein ist Sie nicht


----------



## eibersberger (8 Juni 2010)

Kelly Brook?


----------



## General (8 Juni 2010)

Nein
Tipp1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Pop-Adult-Contemporary-Sängerin und Schauspielerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Nein
> Tipp1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Pop-Adult-Contemporary-Sängerin...



OMG - what´s that???

Aber vielleicht könnte das ja Jessica Alba sein?


----------



## General (10 Juni 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> OMG - what´s that???
> 
> Aber vielleicht könnte das ja Jessica Alba sein?



Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Pop-Adult-Contemporary-Sängerin  wäre mir neu das die Alba jetzt auch singt

Nächster Tipp geboren am : 10. Juli 1980


----------



## jack1603 (12 Juni 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Pop-Adult-Contemporary-Sängerin



Ich schließe mich dem an: Was für ein Ding?

Edit:
Nach nem kurzen Googlen..ich bin zwar wenig schlauer, aber ich tippe mal: JLo ?


----------



## General (12 Juni 2010)

Nein JLo ist es auch nicht 

Nächster Tipp: Sie hat noch eine jüngere Schwester


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (12 Juni 2010)

*vllt. Jessica Simpson ?* ​


----------



## General (12 Juni 2010)

*Richtig Nobby du bist dran*



​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (12 Juni 2010)

*Na dann mal los .......... wem gehört diese Oberweite ?* 


​


----------



## General (15 Juni 2010)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (15 Juni 2010)

*Nein , Michelle ist es nicht !*

*1. Tipp -* *seit 2008 besitzt Sie die US-amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft.*​


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juni 2010)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (17 Juni 2010)

*Heidi Klum ist korrekt* :thumbup:





*Nicci72 darf das nächste Rätsel machen* :thumbup:​


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Juni 2010)

Na, dann versuch ich´s mal! Wer platzt hier förmlich aus dem Dekolleté heraus?


----------



## jajaja3003 (20 Juni 2010)

Naomi Watts?


----------



## General (20 Juni 2010)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Juni 2010)

Genau! Dieses schöne Bandeau-Top gehört Jennifer Love Hewitt:

a


----------



## General (21 Juni 2010)

So hier das nächste



​


----------



## eibersberger (21 Juni 2010)

heidi montag?


----------



## General (21 Juni 2010)

Nein Heidi ist es nicht


----------



## eibersberger (21 Juni 2010)

kendra wilkinson?


----------



## General (21 Juni 2010)

Kendra Wilkinson



​


----------



## vh66 (22 Juni 2010)

Ich tippe auf Shania Twain


----------



## General (22 Juni 2010)

vh66 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Shania Twain



Falsche es ist Kendra Wilkinson und schon gelöst


----------



## bittner (23 Juni 2010)

und wo bleiben die nächsten Fotos


----------



## Buterfly (23 Juni 2010)

eibersberger ist dran, ich hab ihn mal drauf hingewiesen


----------



## eibersberger (24 Juni 2010)

ok. dann such ich mal was schönes raus.


----------



## eibersberger (24 Juni 2010)

ok - wem gehört dieses wunderbar paar an brüsten:


----------



## eibersberger (24 Juni 2010)

los gehts!!


----------



## General (24 Juni 2010)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juni 2010)

Sieht mir sehr nach "Victoria´s Secret" aus. Also wahrscheinlich eins der einschlägigen Models. Also Heidi Klum? Oder Carla Bruni? Oder Adriana Lima?


----------



## eibersberger (25 Juni 2010)

alles daneben.
keine Salma Hajek und auch keines von den genannten Victorias Secrets Models.
... als ob Carla Bruni solche Titten hätte... ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juni 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> ... als ob Carla Bruni solche Titten hätte... ;-)



Na, unterschätz´ sie mal nicht...


----------



## eibersberger (25 Juni 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Na, unterschätz´ sie mal nicht...



naja... viel zu unterschätzen gibts da nicht...


----------



## eibersberger (25 Juni 2010)

carlas passen definitiv mindestens 5 mal in die körbchen der gesuchten lady rein.
also weiter gehts ;-) :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## General (25 Juni 2010)

Leatizia Casta


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (26 Juni 2010)

*vllt mal einen kleinen Hinweis auf die Dame *​


----------



## eibersberger (26 Juni 2010)

nö laetitia ist falsch.
die gesuchte ist KEIN Model und 
KEINE Europäerin!!


----------



## eibersberger (28 Juni 2010)

sondern eine Sängerin!


----------



## eibersberger (29 Juni 2010)

eine Sängerin aus Übersee! los! weiter gehts! ;-)


----------



## eibersberger (30 Juni 2010)

was ist?
nicht dass mir das Quiz einschläft! ;-)


----------



## eibersberger (30 Juni 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> ok - wem gehört dieses wunderbar paar an brüsten:



weiter gehts.
kein Model.
keine Europäerin.
sondern: eine Sängerin aus Übersee.


----------



## glennd (30 Juni 2010)

Katy Perry ?


----------



## MileyCyrusLover (30 Juni 2010)

Madonna


----------



## Kukicha (1 Juli 2010)

mariah carry? '


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2010)

Shania Twain


----------



## eibersberger (1 Juli 2010)

yeesssss... shania ist richtig!!!


----------



## eibersberger (1 Juli 2010)

voilà: hier ist sie die schöne vollbusige Shania Twain:


----------



## Xtinalover (4 Juli 2010)

erneut ne sängerin aus übersee:


----------



## eibersberger (4 Juli 2010)

ich seh nichts!


----------



## Kalun (4 Juli 2010)

ich leider auch nicht


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (4 Juli 2010)

*Christina Aguilera ?*​


----------



## Xtinalover (4 Juli 2010)

sorry leute,da ist was schiefgelaufen. hier nochmal:


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Juli 2010)

Hmmm- sieht irgendwie sehr nach Abteilung "Zu eng für zuviel Oberweite" aus

Das wäre dann die bei unpassenden Kleidergrößen unvermeidbare Mariah Carey...


----------



## Xtinalover (5 Juli 2010)

nö leider falsch, bitte weiterraten.


----------



## eibersberger (6 Juli 2010)

mannn... welche sängerin hat den sonst soooolche hämmer?
dolly  buster... ähhh... dolly  parton?


----------



## Xtinalover (6 Juli 2010)

auch falsch.
tipp: zu der zeit war sie schwanger.


----------



## Geldsammler (6 Juli 2010)

Ich dächte auch, es wäre Christina Aguilera?


----------



## eibersberger (6 Juli 2010)

ja, stimmt wohl.
der name des posters verräts wohl auch.
hat er sie geschwängert - der beneidenswerte?? ;-))


----------



## Xtinalover (6 Juli 2010)

richtig!
übrigens ist das bild schon aus dem mai 2008. da war ihr sohn bereits 5 monate alt, ihre brüste hat sie durch stillen groß gehalten.


----------



## Geldsammler (6 Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht zu leicht.
Auf jeden Fall handelt es sich um eine
bekannte Frau...


----------



## Xtinalover (7 Juli 2010)

heidi klum


----------



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2010)

Leider nicht. 
Weiter raten.


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Juli 2010)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2010)

auch nicht


----------



## Xtinalover (7 Juli 2010)

gisele bündchen


----------



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2010)

Richtig!!! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Juli 2010)

danke. hier die nächste frau im dirndl.


----------



## Geldsammler (8 Juli 2010)

Davorka Tovilo?


----------



## Jumio (8 Juli 2010)

seine jetzige frau Ramona


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Juli 2010)

vollständiger name bitte!
was meinst du mit jetzige?


----------



## Geldsammler (8 Juli 2010)

Ramona Drews wollte Jumio sagen.
Falls es richtig sein sollte, bekommt er den Zuschlag
für den nächsten Post.


----------



## Jumio (8 Juli 2010)

ja es is richtig  .. er hat den bildnamen nicht geändernt  ... und ja ich meine ramona drews ;-)


----------



## Stadtbahn (8 Juli 2010)

Ja , Es ist Ramona Drews


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Juli 2010)

ups, sorry mein fehler.


----------



## Jumio (8 Juli 2010)

mir fällt niemand ein  es darf jmd anders weiter machen


----------



## Dirk-sf (11 Juli 2010)

Doppelt Bitte löschen!


----------



## Dirk-sf (11 Juli 2010)

dann geht es mit denn weiter:


​


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Juli 2010)

Was ist das denn...???


----------



## General (14 Juli 2010)

Sandra Cretu


----------



## moarkey (14 Juli 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn...???



ziemlich genau das dachte ich mir auch...kann man wohl nur wissen wenn das Bilder schonmal gesehen hat


----------



## Dirk-sf (15 Juli 2010)

Ja Sandra Cretu ist richtig! :thumbup:




moarkey schrieb:


> ziemlich genau das dachte ich mir auch...kann man wohl nur wissen wenn das Bilder schonmal gesehen hat



... oder das Video kennt aus dem das Bild stammt!


----------



## General (16 Juli 2010)

Kannte das Vid, habe es noch auf VHS 
Da ich bald in den Urlaub fahre, mache bitte ein anderer weiter :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Juli 2010)

Damit das Quiz nicht einschläft ein neues Rätsel: Wer urlaubt hier ohne Oberteil?


----------



## Xtinalover (21 Juli 2010)

michelle hunziker


----------



## damon1976 (21 Juli 2010)

Lindsay Lohan wahrscheinlich nicht oder?


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Juli 2010)

damon1976 schrieb:


> Lindsay Lohan wahrscheinlich nicht oder?



Nein, Lindsay Lohan ist es nicht - und auch nicht Michelle Hunziker.

Tip 1: Sie trägt einen ungewöhnlichen, kuriosen Namen.


----------



## damon1976 (22 Juli 2010)

gibts nen tipp?


----------



## bush08 (22 Juli 2010)

Paris Hilton?


----------



## gunny58 (23 Juli 2010)

Super!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Juli 2010)

Nein, Paris Hilton ist´s nicht - so ungewöhnlich ist Paris und Hilton ja wohl auch nicht, oder?

Tip 2: Sie kommt aus dem europäischen Ausland und hat sich auch als Model versucht.


----------



## eibersberger (27 Juli 2010)

geile titten, aber ich komme nicht drauf.
hast nochn tipp?


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juli 2010)

Na gut - weil Du es bist hier also Tip 3:

Sie heißt mit Vornamen so wie die Hauptstadt von Saudi-Arabien - nur dass am Ende ein "n" statt eines "d" steht. 

Na, das sollte jetzt doch aber schon einen guten Schritt näher an des Rätsels Lösung führen, oder?


----------



## eibersberger (28 Juli 2010)

Rian?
bringt mich auch nicht weiter!?
ich kenne keine Rian... ;-(


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (28 Juli 2010)

*Rian Urbach ?*​


----------



## damon1976 (28 Juli 2010)

Rian Urbach? Wer soll das sein? Bei Google passen die Suchtreffer irgendwie nicht mit dem pic hier überein


----------



## ak95 (28 Juli 2010)

nena??


----------



## ak95 (28 Juli 2010)

scherz
nein also diese dame ist mir auch ncht bekannt


----------



## eibersberger (29 Juli 2010)

haha...
wenn ich nach "rian" suche :angry: finde ich auch nur "rian urbach". 
und das ist ein Mann!!! 

die gesuchte ist den titten nach zu urteilen aber definitiv ne FRAU!! 

wir brauchen noch n TIPP!!


----------



## damon1976 (29 Juli 2010)

unbedingt


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2010)

Rhian (mit "h") als Vorname ist schon ganz richtig. Sie kommt übrigens aus England.


----------



## Flammbobii (31 Juli 2010)

ohh übersehen^^
england.... hmmm
keine ahnung ehm warte wie hieß die noch
sugen oder so ?


----------



## steffi05 (31 Juli 2010)

Muli schrieb:


> So habe hier mal das Dekoltée eine bekannten Dame ausgeschnitten und möchte von euch wissen, um wen es sich dabei handelt! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn derjenige, der es errät ein neues Pic für die anderen bereithält! Greetz Muli
> 
> 
> Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema!
> ...



Mir leider nicht


----------



## General (31 Juli 2010)

Flammbobii schrieb:


> ohh übersehen^^
> england.... hmmm
> keine ahnung ehm warte wie hieß die noch
> sugen oder so ?



Schätze mal das Flammbobii Recht hat, sie heißt Rhian Sugden

Na da warten wir mal ab was Nicci72 sagt


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Aug. 2010)

Genau, es ist Rhian Sugden:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Aug. 2010)

steffi05 schrieb:


> Mir leider nicht



Hi, Steffi!!! Du brauchst trotzdem nicht die Hände davor halten

Liebe Grüße
Nicolaengel09


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2010)

Wer möchte den hier weitermachen


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Aug. 2010)

Flammbobii iss ja wohl eigentlich dran - vielleicht kommt er ja demnächst wieder mal vorbei...:zzzzzz:


----------



## SonnyDD (7 Aug. 2010)

Dabei handelt es sich um Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## mike1282 (9 Aug. 2010)

super thema:I


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

dann mach ich mal weiter :


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Aug. 2010)

Wenn ich nicht wüsste, in welchem Jahr sie geboren wurde, würde ich sagen:

Sophia Loren

So tippe ich mal auf Mariah Carey.


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Aug. 2010)

Na - isses jetz´ eine von den beiden - oder doch Verona Pooth/ Feldbusch???


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Aug. 2010)

???


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Aug. 2010)

???:zzzzzz:


----------



## eibersberger (26 Aug. 2010)

wos is??


----------



## eibersberger (30 Aug. 2010)

Sophia Loren wäre auch mein Tipp!


----------



## amon amarth (1 Sep. 2010)

sorry leute, das es so lange gedauert hat. na klar *SOPHIA LOREN* !!!


----------



## dondelidondon (2 Sep. 2010)

jessica simpson


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Sep. 2010)

Na, dann suche ich mal was Neues ´raus.engel09


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Sep. 2010)

...einen Moooment bitte...


----------



## eibersberger (6 Sep. 2010)

sag mal. seid ihr hier jetzt alle sooo langsam?


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Sep. 2010)

Sorry, Spätsommerschlaf...

Aber hier kommt jetzt das nächste Rätsel: Wer zieht sich hier gerade das Bikini-Top aus?


----------



## snapper33 (7 Sep. 2010)

Salma Hayek


----------



## donkeyzills (7 Sep. 2010)

Ich sage auch, uns' Verona!?


----------



## eibersberger (7 Sep. 2010)

katie price?


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Sep. 2010)

Leider keine von den dreien - aber Katie Price geht schon mal deutlich in die richtige Richtung - und zwar sowohl was das Herkunftsland anbelangt als auch die - hummmhappy09 - berufliche Tätigkeit.


----------



## korat (8 Sep. 2010)

Muli schrieb:


> So habe hier mal das Dekoltée eine bekannten Dame ausgeschnitten und möchte von euch wissen, um wen es sich dabei handelt! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn derjenige, der es errät ein neues Pic für die anderen bereithält! Greetz Muli
> 
> 
> Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema!
> ...



Warum muß man das Ganze unbedingt Tittenquiz nennen....auf welchem Niveau bewegen wir uns hier eigentlich ?????


----------



## eibersberger (9 Sep. 2010)

ich finde der name triffts "tittenquiz" passt genau und triffts auf den punkt.


----------



## jajaja3003 (10 Sep. 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Sorry, Spätsommerschlaf...
> 
> Aber hier kommt jetzt das nächste Rätsel: Wer zieht sich hier gerade das Bikini-Top aus?


Lucy Pinder?


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Sep. 2010)

Der Vorname ist schon mal richtig!


----------



## littleangus (10 Sep. 2010)

Vielleicht Lucy Lee???


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Sep. 2010)

Leider auch nicht - aber Lucy Pinder war schon ganz nah dran...


----------



## apocal (11 Sep. 2010)

Lucy Pargeter?


----------



## sundaymorning (12 Sep. 2010)

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Sep. 2010)

Ihr Vorname ist Lucy - Lucy!!!moin58 - nicht Claudia!!! Sie kommt aus England!!! Wenn sie nach ihrem Beruf gefragt wird, dann gibt sie "Model" an. In gewisser Weise ist sie das auch. Sie hat sogar eine eigene Homepage - wo zu sehen ist, dass sie jedenfalls kein Model für Bikini-Oberteile isthappy09

@apocal
Sorry, Lucy Pageter ist es auch nicht. Viel einfacher!!!:thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (14 Sep. 2010)

gibts da noch ne Lucy außer der Pinder?
hmmm... kenn mich da nicht so aus mit diesen Nuts-Girls - die schauen alle gleich aus... ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Sep. 2010)

Na, dann noch ein Tip Sie wurde durch einen Paparazzi-Schnappschuss bekannt, der sie mit Leilani Dowding am Strand zeigte - und der hier übrigens nicht abgebildet ist.


----------



## Depperl (17 Sep. 2010)

ziemlich vielversprechend, die junge Dame


----------



## eibersberger (18 Sep. 2010)

aha. wenn ich richtig gegoogelt habe ist es dann wohl eine gewisse Lucy Becker.


----------



## pille2006 (19 Sep. 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> aha. wenn ich richtig gegoogelt habe ist es dann wohl eine gewisse Lucy Becker.


sieht ganz so aus!


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Sep. 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> aha. wenn ich richtig gegoogelt habe ist es dann wohl eine gewisse Lucy Becker.



Manchmal ist es dann doch wohl ganz nützlich, dass es Google gibt Ja, es sieht nicht nur so aus als ob es Lucy Becker wäre - es IST Lucy Becker:





So, geschafft!!! Erst mal weg mit den dummen Lappen:


----------



## getchoo (22 Sep. 2010)

thx geil <3


----------



## eibersberger (23 Sep. 2010)

ok. dann bin wohl ich mal wieder an der Reihe:


----------



## eibersberger (23 Sep. 2010)

los gehts!


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Sep. 2010)

Hmmm, starke Oberweite, aber ansonsten ziemlich schlank (= Silikonboobs???). Fangen wir mal mit etwas Simplem an: Sonya Kraus?


----------



## eibersberger (26 Sep. 2010)

ne keine Sonya.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Sep. 2010)

Dann mal etwas von der anderen Seite: Julia Roberts?


----------



## eibersberger (27 Sep. 2010)

no.
ist schon aus Europa.


----------



## eibersberger (27 Sep. 2010)

und zwar aus Deutschland!


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Sep. 2010)

Julia Schober


----------



## eibersberger (27 Sep. 2010)

sorry - die kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## eibersberger (28 Sep. 2010)

ist also eine andere ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Sep. 2010)

Na, dann bleibe ich mal beim "Must-Be" in Deutschland wenn es um sehr, sehr tiefe Dekolletées geht: Verona Pooth?


----------



## eibersberger (29 Sep. 2010)

ne Verona ist auch falsch.
ich verrate schon mal die Haarfarbe: BLOND


----------



## punkerali (30 Sep. 2010)

würd auch auf verona tippen, bei denn hupen


----------



## punkerali (30 Sep. 2010)

oder charlotte engelhardt


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Okt. 2010)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## steffen47a (1 Okt. 2010)

seh nice..


----------



## eibersberger (3 Okt. 2010)

ne.
keine Charlotte und keine Barbara.


----------



## eibersberger (3 Okt. 2010)

bisher alles falsch.


----------



## eibersberger (3 Okt. 2010)

die Gesuchte ist noch recht jung.
wurde vor wenigen Tagen 24!


----------



## Maikey (3 Okt. 2010)

ich sach mal das ist die Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## eibersberger (4 Okt. 2010)

BRAVO!!!
richtig!!

es ist Dani Katzenberger:


----------



## eibersberger (4 Okt. 2010)

du bist dran maikey!!


----------



## eibersberger (10 Okt. 2010)

will sonst wer ran?


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Okt. 2010)

Wenn Du ´n kleines Momentchen Zeit hast such´ ich wieder was ´raus...


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Okt. 2010)

So Also, wer ist hier bereits Oben Ohne und zieht sich gerade auch noch das Höschen aus?


----------



## eibersberger (14 Okt. 2010)

Lucy Pinder oder Katy Price!


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (14 Okt. 2010)

Lucy Becker


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Okt. 2010)

Nein, diesmal ist es keine Lucy und auch nicht Katiehappy09 - aber es geht schon sehr deutlich in die richtige Richtung was Land und "Beruf" anbelangt...:thumbup:


----------



## Olando1234 (14 Okt. 2010)

hm ich weiss nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Okt. 2010)

Das iss nich´gut...


----------



## Rockolo (14 Okt. 2010)

Ariane Sommer vielleicht


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (14 Okt. 2010)

Wie wärs denn mit nem Anfangsbuchstaben?


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Okt. 2010)

Nein, Ariane Sommer ist es nicht - wie gesagt, die Tips mit Lucy und Katie lagen schon ganz in der richtigen Richtung - nur, dass es mehr in Richtung "M" geht


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Okt. 2010)

Eigentlich kenne ich mich mit den englischen Hasen weniger aus könnte aber das Fräulein *MARSH* sein! 

Tobi


----------



## eibersberger (17 Okt. 2010)

Rhian Sugden?


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2010)

Nein, Rhian Sugden ist es diesmal nicht - dafür aber in der Tat Fräulein Marsh:WOW:


----------



## eibersberger (8 Nov. 2010)

was ist los?


----------



## dreamer71 (8 Nov. 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen, das ist Alexandra Maria Lara.


----------



## eibersberger (9 Nov. 2010)

was?
hast du´n Knall?
das Rätsel ist doch längst gelöst!!


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Nov. 2010)

@eibersberger

Hab´ ich auch schon geschrieben - aber das scheint keiner so richtig zu merken. 

Nach den Spielregeln wäre jetzt eigentlich Tobi dran was zu posten - aber der scheint auch kein Interesse mehr an diesem Quiz zu haben. Schade - ich habe das Gefühl, irgendwie schläft das hier gerade ein


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2010)

Na dann mache doch einer von euch weiter wer möchte


----------



## eibersberger (10 Nov. 2010)

ok, dann mach ich mal wieder ein rätsel.


----------



## eibersberger (10 Nov. 2010)

wem gehören diese super-titten?:


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2010)

Miranda Kerr



​


----------



## eibersberger (10 Nov. 2010)

ist wohl aktuell nicht nur mir sehr ins auge gestochen ;-))
ok. jetzt bist du dran.


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2010)

So wem gehören diese ansehnliche Brüste



​


----------



## eibersberger (10 Nov. 2010)

Jlh?


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Nov. 2010)

Auf Jennifer Love Hewitt war ich jetzt auch gerade gekommen - vielleicht zur Auswahl noch´ne Jennifer Jennifer Aniston


----------



## General (11 Nov. 2010)

Auch hier Richtig



​


----------



## eibersberger (11 Nov. 2010)

das spitze kinn gepaart mit den geilen titten.
ich habs gewusst ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (11 Nov. 2010)

ich such gleich was neues


----------



## eibersberger (11 Nov. 2010)

wem könnten diee (.) (.) gehören?? ;-)


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (12 Nov. 2010)

Jessica Alba


----------



## eibersberger (12 Nov. 2010)

nein Jessica ist es nicht aber Nationalität und Job sind schon mal richtig.


----------



## General (12 Nov. 2010)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## eibersberger (13 Nov. 2010)

ne, jessy simpson ist es auch nicht.
obwohl von der körbchengröße kommen wir der sache schon näher ;-)


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2010)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## eibersberger (15 Nov. 2010)

nein Scarlett ist auch falsch.
so berühmt wie Scarlett ist die gesuchte leider nicht. ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Nov. 2010)

Hm, amerikanische Filmschauspielerin, nicht besonders berühmt, eher sportlicher Typ Tara Reid?


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2010)

tja, deine Ansätze sind sehr gut.
doch Tara ist es nicht.
die Gesuchte hat größere Körbchen.


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2010)

auch die Gesuchte hat die Körbchen - wie aktuell Tara Reid - für den Playboy auch schon ausgezogen.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (16 Nov. 2010)

Jenny McCarthy, Sara Jeann Underwood oder Nikki Ziering ?


----------



## eibersberger (16 Nov. 2010)

leider alle falsch.
ein tipp: 32DD


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Nov. 2010)

Hmmm, dann bleibe ich zunächst mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen Partypeople:
Lindsay Lohanknast09


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

Katy Perry


----------



## k_boehmi (17 Nov. 2010)

Klare Antwort: Die Dauernervensäge des deutschen Fernsehens --> Heidi Klum:angry:


----------



## eibersberger (17 Nov. 2010)

leider auch diese Tipps alle falsch.

die gesuchte ist Jahrgang 1983
und geboren in Miami, Florida.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (17 Nov. 2010)

Diora Baird


----------



## eibersberger (18 Nov. 2010)

richtig. es ist die wunderbar DIORA!!!


----------



## eibersberger (18 Nov. 2010)




----------



## M.Schmierhaus (18 Nov. 2010)

Mit den Tips könnte man sie ganz gut bei Google finden


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (18 Nov. 2010)

Und wer ist das hier?
(




Nicht ganz so schwer, wie die Letzte)


----------



## steven-porn (19 Nov. 2010)

Ich sage mal Alyssa Milano, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## holzmichel (19 Nov. 2010)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2010)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (19 Nov. 2010)

Hast Recht, General

Hier nochmal das ganze Bild


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2010)

So dann bin ich wohl dran



 <---- klick mich
​


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (19 Nov. 2010)

Katy Perry?


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2010)

Richtig es ist Katy Perry



​


----------



## Hitman 47 (20 Nov. 2010)

M.Schmierhaus schrieb:


> Und wer ist das hier?
> (
> 
> 
> ...



Monica Belluci schätze ich


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (20 Nov. 2010)

Dann bin ich wohl wieder dran
(@Hitman47, diese Bild war schon aufgelöst)
Hier ist das neue Bild


----------



## General (20 Nov. 2010)

Mariah Carey sonst fällt mir um diese Zeit nichts ein


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Nov. 2010)

Muli schrieb:


> So habe hier mal das Dekoltée eine bekannten Dame ausgeschnitten und möchte von euch wissen, um wen es sich dabei handelt! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn derjenige, der es errät ein neues Pic für die anderen bereithält! Greetz Muli
> 
> 
> Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema!
> ...



Nur eine Frage (ich habe mir nicht alle 101 Seiten durchgesehen): Muss das Dekolleté durcj Bikini oder BH bedeckt sein oder geht es auch ohne Textilien?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (21 Nov. 2010)

Mariah Carey ist es nicht


----------



## eibersberger (22 Nov. 2010)

Kim Kardashian?


----------



## General (22 Nov. 2010)

Billy Shears schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage (ich habe mir nicht alle 101 Seiten durchgesehen): Muss das Dekolleté durcj Bikini oder BH bedeckt sein oder geht es auch ohne Textilien?



Es geht auch ohne


----------



## k_boehmi (22 Nov. 2010)

Vielleicht Heidi Klum?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (22 Nov. 2010)

Bisher alles falsch


----------



## Billy Shears (23 Nov. 2010)

Halle Berry?


----------



## Koboldt (23 Nov. 2010)

Ich tipp mal auf Veronica Ferres


----------



## Koboldt (23 Nov. 2010)

Schöne Hupen könnte Verona Pooht sein


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Nov. 2010)

Oder Aida Yespica?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (24 Nov. 2010)

Bisher immernoch alles falsch - der erste Tip ist: Europäerin


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Nov. 2010)

Kate Winslet?


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2010)

Laetitia Casta?


----------



## posemuckel (25 Nov. 2010)

Hab mich vertan. Sorry!!!


----------



## Billy Shears (26 Nov. 2010)

Liz Hurley?


----------



## kadow (27 Nov. 2010)

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Nov. 2010)

Sie spricht deutsch - ist aber nicht aus Deutschland (aber Europa)


----------



## tobls (28 Nov. 2010)

Nett anzusehen....


----------



## General (28 Nov. 2010)

Ne also ich komme nicht drauf  mehr infos


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (28 Nov. 2010)

Ist die Frau von nem Fußballspieler
Sie selber ist Model


----------



## General (29 Nov. 2010)

Ilary Blasi


----------



## eibersberger (29 Nov. 2010)

Nives Celsius?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (29 Nov. 2010)

Hier ist nochmal das Bild und alle Tips zusammen gefasst:
-Aus Europa
-Nicht aus Deutschland
-Frau eines Fußballers
-Model

das muss aber reichen


----------



## Xtinalover (29 Nov. 2010)

die van der vaart!


----------



## jajaja3003 (29 Nov. 2010)

dafür sind die Brüste zu groß


----------



## eibersberger (29 Nov. 2010)

und die hüfte zu breit ;-)


----------



## Xtinalover (29 Nov. 2010)

wetten dass es die van der vaart ist!!! wartet auf die auflösung.


----------



## snapper33 (29 Nov. 2010)

never ever die van der vaart...  irgendwie denke ich, ich sollte es wissen, aber ich komme momentan einfach nicht drauf


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Und es ist .... Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2010)

hat die wirklich so riesige Dinger?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Wenn das Bild kein Fake ist


----------



## snapper33 (30 Nov. 2010)

Ja hallo !? An diesem Bild muss doch wohl etwas retouchiert worden sein - oder doch nicht? Für Sylvie schienen mir die Kurven doch etwas zu üppig zu sein


----------



## eibersberger (1 Dez. 2010)

foto ist wohl - siehe auch frisur und haarfarbe - etwas älter.
hat abgenommen und sich insgesamt zu ihrem vorteil verändert - bis auf die kurven ;-))


----------



## General (1 Dez. 2010)

Na dann ist wohl Xtinalover dran


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Dez. 2010)

wer ist das hier? 

erster tipp dazu: sie kommt aus england.


----------



## eibersberger (1 Dez. 2010)

katy price, wer sonst?


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Dez. 2010)

leider nicht, aber die richtung passt schon.


----------



## eibersberger (2 Dez. 2010)

lucy pinder?


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Dez. 2010)

Lucy klingt in dem Zusammenhang irgendwie gut - Lucy Pinder oder Lucy Becker oder Lucy Clarkson...


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Dez. 2010)

leider auch net, kleiner tipp: sie war mal bei der prominentenversion von big brother in england.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Dez. 2010)

Orlaith McAllister?


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Dez. 2010)

nein,leider auch net.


----------



## beachkini (4 Dez. 2010)

Jodie Marsh


----------



## bstli (5 Dez. 2010)

Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt.... oder Maria Swan (weiss nicht, von wo die genau ist)

Wegen der van der Vaart, hatte die nicht Brustkrebs? Vielleicht deshalb jetzt kleinere?


----------



## Xtinalover (5 Dez. 2010)

beachkini schrieb:


> Jodie Marsh



richtig es ist die wunderbare jodie marsh:


----------



## beachkini (5 Dez. 2010)

gut, hier is nen neues



 
hf


----------



## rs0675 (5 Dez. 2010)

Hmmm... also Vikki Blows iss' es nich', deren Titten sind größer... kleiner Tipp vielleicht?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Dez. 2010)

anne hathaway?


----------



## beachkini (5 Dez. 2010)

nein, das ist sie nicht. die gesuchte wurde 1984 geboren und kommt aus amerika. sie ist fashion model und schauspielerin und war schon auf den covers von z.b. vogue, gq, elle und harper's bazaar.


----------



## rs0675 (5 Dez. 2010)

Isabeli Fontana? Hmmm... nee, ist keine Amerkanerin.


----------



## steven-porn (6 Dez. 2010)

Jessica Miller ?


----------



## beachkini (6 Dez. 2010)

ne, auch nicht. letzter tip, sie war im november 2008 covergirl des playboys. das land verrate ich mal nicht, aber es ist ein eu-land. es gibt in den usa auch ein großen verlag mit ihrem namen.


----------



## snapper33 (7 Dez. 2010)

Lydia Hearst  ????


----------



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2010)

ja, sie ist es!


----------



## Petero_55130 (10 Dez. 2010)

ist doch ganz klar, der Ausschnitt gehört zu Madonna, schöne Aufnahme!


----------



## General (11 Dez. 2010)

So dann ist wohl snapper33 dran!!


----------



## snapper33 (12 Dez. 2010)

Oha . Sorry, war mir dessen nicht bewusst. Gebt mir bis morgen Zeit, werde etwas aussuchen und laden


----------



## snapper33 (13 Dez. 2010)

Okay, hier ein neues Bild. Es ist eine Sängerin aus der Schweiz.





Viel Spass


----------



## steven-porn (13 Dez. 2010)

Francine Jordi? 
Eine andere Sängerin aus der Schweiz fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## snapper33 (13 Dez. 2010)

Na ja, es gibt schon noch ein paar andere (auch hübsche) Sängerinnen in der Schweiz. Aber doch, du hast recht :thumbup: War wohl doch etwas zu einfach


----------



## eibersberger (13 Dez. 2010)

diese Francine Jordi hat ja tatsächlich anständig Holz vor der Hütten.
außerordentlich schöne Brüste!!!!! (.) (.)
das wäre ja tatsächlich ein Grund mal so ne SEndung anzusehen.


----------



## steven-porn (13 Dez. 2010)

Und weiter geht´s mit einer Amerikanischen Sportlerin:


----------



## beachkini (13 Dez. 2010)

Danica Patrick


----------



## steven-porn (13 Dez. 2010)

Richtig.:thumbup: Ich dachte eigentlich daß es schwieriger ist.


----------



## beachkini (13 Dez. 2010)

hier ein neues bild einer schweizerin.


----------



## Kalun (14 Dez. 2010)

martina hingis??


----------



## beachkini (14 Dez. 2010)

ne, die gesuchte ist keine sportlerin. sie ist model und schauspielerin


----------



## General (14 Dez. 2010)

Virginia Gomez ?


----------



## eibersberger (15 Dez. 2010)

kate moss?


----------



## snapper33 (15 Dez. 2010)

Ist es vielleicht Julie Ordon?


----------



## General (15 Dez. 2010)

beachkini schrieb:


> hier ein neues bild einer schweizerin.



Herr eibersberger


----------



## beachkini (15 Dez. 2010)

snapper33 schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht Julie Ordon?



ja, ist sie!


----------



## snapper33 (15 Dez. 2010)

Na, dann bleiben wir nochmals in der Schweiz. Es handelt sich um eine Radio- und Fernsehmoderatorin.


----------



## beachkini (15 Dez. 2010)

glaube ich weiss wer es ist, aber soll mal jemand anderes raten.

A**a M***r


----------



## General (16 Dez. 2010)

beachkini schrieb:


> glaube ich weiss wer es ist, aber soll mal jemand anderes raten.
> 
> A**a M***r



Ja sie ist es 

Kein Plan Paola Felix


----------



## snapper33 (16 Dez. 2010)

Ist eigentlich gelöst, oder :thumbup:? Und ja, es ist die Anna Maier.





Ich gebe weiter für das nächste Rätsel


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Dez. 2010)

...die Schweiz scheint ein ungemein kreatives Land zu sein - dabei kam sie in meiner Vorstellung bisher immer als ein vollbärtiger alter Seppl-Bauer vor, der auf seiner Alm sitzt und Kräuterbonbons lutscht...


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Dez. 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> diese Francine Jordi hat ja tatsächlich anständig Holz vor der Hütten.
> außerordentlich schöne Brüste!!!!! (.) (.)
> das wäre ja tatsächlich ein Grund mal so ne SEndung anzusehen.



Stimmt, Francine Jordi hat ein sehr hübsches Gesicht und äußerst gelungene Brüste. Aber eine Sendung mit ihr würde ich mir trotzdem nur ohne Ton ansehen. 
Irgendwie denke ich mir immer, dass es eine so hübsche Frau in diesem Genre (Volksmusik) eine Verschwendung ist. Würde sie andere Musik machen oder Schauspielerin sein, könnten wir wohl eher damit rechnen, dass sie sich mal für schöne Fotos auszieht. Aber in dieser "braven" verlogenen Branche, in der das Saubermann-Image noch so wichtig ist, hoffen wir wohl vergebens. 
Oder kennt irgendwer oben-ohne-Fotos oder gar Nacktaufnahmen von Francine Jordi? Ich kann mich auch an keinen "Nipple-Slip" erinnern, nicht einmal irgendwelche "upskirt" oder "downblouse"-Aufnahmen. Ich wäre ja fast schon mit ein paar Bikinifotos am Strand zufrieden. 
Und Fakes - auch wenn sie eigentlich nicht schlecht sind, vor allem ohne übertriebene Titten


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (22 Dez. 2010)

Jetzt hau mal wieder einen raus beachkini!


----------



## eibersberger (22 Dez. 2010)

hab grad lust einen zu machen:
welche schönheit könnte das sein???


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (22 Dez. 2010)

Marisa Miller :WOW:


----------



## eibersberger (23 Dez. 2010)

poaaahhh... du bist gut!!
stimmt! kanntest du das bild schon oder hast du dir den perfekten Körper der schönen Marisa sooo genau eingeprägt? ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (23 Dez. 2010)




----------



## M.Schmierhaus (23 Dez. 2010)

Ich kannte das Bild, ist ja relativ bekannt

Hier ist Nachschub:


----------



## laurenzbo (23 Dez. 2010)

weis es net xD


----------



## eibersberger (24 Dez. 2010)

Teri Hatcher?


----------



## DjKaiuss (25 Dez. 2010)

Großartig :thumbup:


----------



## davin (26 Dez. 2010)

Ich glaube, es ist April Bowlby.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (26 Dez. 2010)

davin hat recht :thumbup:


----------



## davin (26 Dez. 2010)

Wusste ich es doch 

Soo, dann nächste:


----------



## Billy Shears (26 Dez. 2010)

M.Schmierhaus schrieb:


> davin hat recht :thumbup:



Das Beweisfoto fehlt!


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Dez. 2010)

Halle Berry?


----------



## davin (27 Dez. 2010)

falsch.

1. Tipp: Sie kommt aus Deutschland und ist auch hier geboren!


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Dez. 2010)

Cora Schuhmacher

Hier ist das Originalbild für Billy Shears


----------



## davin (27 Dez. 2010)

Cora Schuhmacher is richtig!


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Dez. 2010)




----------



## M.Schmierhaus (28 Dez. 2010)

Hier ist das nächste Bild:


----------



## paps51 (28 Dez. 2010)

M.Schmierhaus schrieb:


> Hier ist das nächste Bild:



Na ist das nicht die ditta v. tese oder so?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (28 Dez. 2010)

nein


----------



## domschl (29 Dez. 2010)

Das dürfte wohl Carmen Electra sein


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (29 Dez. 2010)

Haste Recht domschl:


----------



## domschl (29 Dez. 2010)

Viel Spaß, dürfte glaube ich nich allzu schwer sein^^


----------



## Bad Me (29 Dez. 2010)

domschl schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, dürfte glaube ich nich allzu schwer sein^^



Doch doch, für mich sehen die ziemlich schwer aus :thumbup:

Carmen Elcetra?


----------



## domschl (29 Dez. 2010)

nene^^


----------



## General (29 Dez. 2010)

Bar Rafaelli?


----------



## domschl (29 Dez. 2010)

nein, leider auch falsch.


----------



## willbilder (30 Dez. 2010)

Das ist mit großer Sicherheit Kelly Brooke.


----------



## domschl (30 Dez. 2010)

da hast du recht^^


----------



## willbilder (30 Dez. 2010)

Dann mach ich mal das nächste.



 

Sollte eigentlich auch nicht schwer sein.


----------



## domschl (30 Dez. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## Merker45 (30 Dez. 2010)

Linda Mertens


----------



## willbilder (30 Dez. 2010)

Richtig hier ist das komplette Bild:


----------



## mclaren (1 Jan. 2011)

nice titten


----------



## Billy Shears (4 Jan. 2011)

M.Schmierhaus schrieb:


> Cora Schuhmacher
> 
> Hier ist das Originalbild für Billy Shears



merci!


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (4 Jan. 2011)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das mit Merker45 hier noch was wird, also mach ich mal weiter:


----------



## Bad Me (4 Jan. 2011)

Anne Menden


----------



## bibabaer (4 Jan. 2011)

Gülcan Kamps?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (4 Jan. 2011)

Nicht aus Deutschland


----------



## Bad Me (4 Jan. 2011)

Man die Dinger sind aber auch gut eingepackt 

Jessica Alba


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Jan. 2011)

Sieht für mich irgendwie nach Jennifer Aniston aus wenn sie zwischendurch mal wieder an einem Anfall von Prüderie leidet


----------



## bibabaer (5 Jan. 2011)

Oder etwa doch Britney Spears?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (5 Jan. 2011)

Ist nicht ganz so bekannt, wie die bis jetzt Genannten


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Jan. 2011)

Katherine Heigl?


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Jan. 2011)

Miley Cyrus?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (7 Jan. 2011)

Tip: Apfelkuchen


----------



## willbilder (7 Jan. 2011)

Tara Reid


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (9 Jan. 2011)

nein


----------



## Bandito12 (9 Jan. 2011)

hier gibts auch einen Tittenquiz

***Keine Fremdverlinkung***


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Jan. 2011)

Apfelkuchen???


----------



## wolf1958 (10 Jan. 2011)

Angela Merkel


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Jan. 2011)

wolf1958 schrieb:


> Angela Merkel



@Wolf

Nehappy09 - die trägt sowas nich - und hat außerdem eine stärkere Oberweiteengel09


----------



## hhauser (10 Jan. 2011)

Isses vielleicht Uschi????:WOW:


----------



## Blue Snaggletooth (10 Jan. 2011)

Spontan tippe ich auf Estella Warren, mit dem Hinweis auf Apfelkuchen, Tara Reid?


----------



## lampro (10 Jan. 2011)

eibersberger schrieb:


> na dann mal auf ein neues:



Heidi klum for sure!


----------



## beachkini (11 Jan. 2011)

mena suvari?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (11 Jan. 2011)

Aus nem American Pie-Teil (nicht 1-3)


----------



## beachkini (11 Jan. 2011)

gut, dann ist es Candace Kroslak. dachte mit dem apfelkuchen war der 1 teil gemeint und da viel mir nur mena suvari als blondi ein.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (12 Jan. 2011)

Endlich richtig!


----------



## beachkini (12 Jan. 2011)

hier ein neues bild.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Jan. 2011)

Victoria Silvsted? Katie Price kann es nicht sein, die würde kein Oberteil tragen.


----------



## beachkini (13 Jan. 2011)

ne, ist keine von beiden


----------



## Bad Me (14 Jan. 2011)

DAS ist *beachkini*


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Jan. 2011)

Keine Ahnung Verona Pooth kann´s nicht sein - die geht nämlich nicht an den Strand - und Biggi Bardot kann´s auch nicht sein - die trägt kein Oberteil. Wenn´s denn nicht nur ein privates Urlaubsfoto ist (wonach es mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich aussieht ) sondern tatsächlich ein Celebrity-Pic, dann müsste die Lösung aber irgendwo in dieser Richtung zu suchen sein.


----------



## beachkini (17 Jan. 2011)

ist ein amerikanisches fotomodell, das gerne twittert und unteranderem das ins netz gestellt hat. sie war schon auf dem cover des playboys und hat eine große casting show in ihrem heimatlang gewonnen. jetzt muss es jemand wissen!


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Jan. 2011)

Wenn Du als Tip noch hinzufügen würdest: Sie hat inzwischen vier Kinder - dann würde ich auf Heidi Klum tippen. Keine Ahnung ob sie schon auf dem Cover des Playboys war - zutrauen würde ich´s ihr.


----------



## beachkini (19 Jan. 2011)

ne, sie hat vor einigen jahren "America’s Next Top Model" gewonnen und wurde dadurch bekannt. in der us feb 2006 ausgabe war sie auf dem cover des playboys.


----------



## davin (20 Jan. 2011)

Adrianne Curry

Kann eigtl. nur Sie sein laut Google ^^
Wenn ja, ohne die Tipps hätte das bestimmt kaum einer lösen können.


----------



## beachkini (20 Jan. 2011)

ja, es ist Adrianne Curry.


----------



## davin (21 Jan. 2011)

Okay, dann bin ich ja dran 

*Next:*


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Jan. 2011)

Gisele Bündchen?


----------



## davin (21 Jan. 2011)

Nein.


----------



## eibersberger (24 Jan. 2011)

scharf wie curry die vorige dame.

niccy72 hat sich glaub ich gisele bündchens titten noch nie genau angesehen - die hätten ja wohl nie platz in so nem kleidchen... ;-)

ich tippe eher auf milla jovovich


----------



## davin (25 Jan. 2011)

Nein auch nicht.

Beim nächsten falschen, gibts ein Tipp


----------



## praline111 (1 Feb. 2011)

Heike Makatsch?


----------



## NAFFTIE (1 Feb. 2011)

neee die Makatsch hat größere Hupen das sieht eher aus wie
Cameron Diaz


----------



## YYYMAN (2 Feb. 2011)

?​


----------



## Q (2 Feb. 2011)

davin schrieb:


> Okay, dann bin ich ja dran
> 
> *Next:*



*@ YYYMAN:

erst mal dieses hier lösen, dann kannst Du Sarah Connor noch mal posten *


----------



## Bad Me (2 Feb. 2011)

Natalie Portman


----------



## davin (3 Feb. 2011)

sry, dass erst jetzt ne Antwort kommt, hatte Internet Probleme.

Beides Falsch.

Tipp: Sie kommt aus Minnesota!


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Feb. 2011)

Ach, von Minnesota kommen so viele Leute - mehrere Millionen...


----------



## davin (4 Feb. 2011)

Okay, dann noch ein Tipp. 

Sie ist Moderatorin, Schauspielerin und Autorin.


----------



## Rufus (5 Feb. 2011)

hmm, ziemlich schwer. noch nen tipp evtl?


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Feb. 2011)

Ich fürchte, ich stehe auch auf dem Schlauch... Ich bin mir zwar sicher es sind die falschen Schauspielerinnen aus Minnesota - aber ich sag´ trotzdem einfach mal Jessica Biel oder Jessica Lange...


----------



## davin (7 Feb. 2011)

Okay, so wie ich das sehe, ist es ja wirklich total schwer.

Dann jetzt noch ein Tipp, dann sollte es eigtl. ohne Probleme zu lösen sein.

Tipp: Sie hatte eine Sendung mit Moderiert, die hauptsächlich in den USA und in Deutschland nur auf DMAX zu sehen war. Man kann die Sendung mit "Pimp my Ride" vergleichen.


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Feb. 2011)

davin schrieb:


> (...)
> Tipp: Sie hatte eine Sendung mit Moderiert, die hauptsächlich in den USA und in Deutschland nur auf DMAX zu sehen war. Man kann die Sendung mit "Pimp my Ride" vergleichen.



???


----------



## snapper33 (15 Feb. 2011)

Karyn Bryant von Junkyard Wars?


----------



## eibersberger (16 Feb. 2011)

collien fernandes?


----------



## davin (17 Feb. 2011)

Falsch von beiden.

Liest ihr die Tipps? Als ob Collien Fernandes eine Serie in den USA mit Moderiert hatte. :WOW:

Ich hoffe mal letzter Tipp: Die Serie, die Sie mit Moderiert hatte heißt "Overhaulin". (Jetzt sollte es eigtl. kein Problem mehr sein)


----------



## Merker45 (19 Feb. 2011)

Adrienne Janic


----------



## davin (19 Feb. 2011)

Falsch, aber sehr sehr nah!

Tipp: Adrienne Janic moderiert es jetzt, aber vorher hatte es ...


----------



## lisaplenske (26 Feb. 2011)

Courtney Hansen


----------



## davin (27 Feb. 2011)

lisaplenske schrieb:


> Courtney Hansen



Richtig!!! Endlich, hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer wird


----------



## lisaplenske (27 Feb. 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl dran


----------



## Nicci72 (4 März 2011)

Collien Fernandez?


----------



## lisaplenske (4 März 2011)

Nein, ganz weit weg !


----------



## eibersberger (4 März 2011)

sieht aus wie das trikot einer sportlerin.
evtl eine tennisspielerin.


----------



## eibersberger (4 März 2011)

jelena dokic?


----------



## lisaplenske (4 März 2011)

Bingo !


----------



## Malle22 (9 März 2011)

ich fang mal neu an


:thumbup:
na schon eine idee


----------



## lisaplenske (10 März 2011)

Katherine Heigl ?


----------



## eibersberger (10 März 2011)

Tara Reid?


----------



## eibersberger (10 März 2011)

Xtina Aguillera?


----------



## Malle22 (10 März 2011)

Richtig 


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HenryTT (13 März 2011)

Dann evt Heidi Klum


----------



## huettwolf1 (14 März 2011)

tolle Sache, weiter so!!


----------



## General (18 März 2011)

Wer möchte den hier weitermachen?


----------



## eibersberger (18 März 2011)

ich mach mal wieder einen ;-)


----------



## eibersberger (21 März 2011)

ups. dachte ich habs schon hochgeladen...
wo ist das bild??


----------



## eibersberger (21 März 2011)




----------



## eibersberger (21 März 2011)

um wen könnte es sich bei dieser schönen handeln?


----------



## eibersberger (21 März 2011)

kleiner tipp:
sie ist noch sehr jung. jahrgang 1990


----------



## General (21 März 2011)

Lena Gercke?


----------



## eibersberger (21 März 2011)

nein lena ist es nicht.
es ist eine sportlerin!!!


----------



## michiss (22 März 2011)

Juliane Seyfarth ??


----------



## eibersberger (22 März 2011)

nein die ist es nicht. die kenn ich gar nicht.
ist keine deutsche aber eine europäerin.


----------



## General (22 März 2011)

eibersberger schrieb:


> nein lena ist es nicht.
> es ist eine sportlerin!!!



Oh Gott, da kenne ich mich ja überhaupt nicht mit aus  da muss ich aber nur noch raten 

Ist Sie eine Schwimmerin?


----------



## eibersberger (23 März 2011)

nein eine tennisspielerin!


----------



## dachs30 (23 März 2011)

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## eibersberger (28 März 2011)

jep. es ist die schöne caroline!!


----------



## eibersberger (28 März 2011)




----------



## eibersberger (28 März 2011)

voila!!


----------



## eibersberger (28 März 2011)

:thumbup: dann bist jetzt du dran, dachs30 :thumbup:


----------



## dachs30 (29 März 2011)

Mach Du mal weiter, bin nur sporadisch hier....


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

Ich mach mal weiter, also hier:


----------



## eibersberger (1 Apr. 2011)

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## General (1 Apr. 2011)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## davin (1 Apr. 2011)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

Leider falsch....

Es war Jessica Alba


----------



## General (4 Apr. 2011)

Wer möchte den hier weitermachen?


----------



## General (6 Apr. 2011)

So dann mache ich mal hier weiter



​


----------



## eibersberger (7 Apr. 2011)

kate moss?


----------



## willbilder (7 Apr. 2011)

milla jovovich


----------



## General (7 Apr. 2011)

Richtig es ist Milla



​


----------



## willbilder (7 Apr. 2011)

Dann mach ich mal das nächste.


----------



## General (8 Apr. 2011)

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## eibersberger (11 Apr. 2011)

hätte ich auch getippt... ich glaub da liegst du nicht schlecht... ;-))


----------



## willbilder (11 Apr. 2011)

Richtig es ist Lindsay.


----------



## General (12 Apr. 2011)

So und weiter



​


----------



## beachkini (12 Apr. 2011)

paris hilton auf nem bike


----------



## General (12 Apr. 2011)

Zwar nicht auf, aber sie ist es



​


----------



## beachkini (12 Apr. 2011)

ein neues. hf


----------



## Amazinking (12 Apr. 2011)

Candice Swanepoel würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## beachkini (12 Apr. 2011)

ne, aber richtung is nicht schlecht


----------



## PromiFan (13 Apr. 2011)

Diese Titten kenne ich irgendwoher lach...kann es sein das es die Melonen von Eva Habermann sind?


----------



## beachkini (13 Apr. 2011)

nein, sie ist model und deutlich jünger. kommt auch nicht aus deutschland


----------



## Amazinking (14 Apr. 2011)

Darf ich nochmal raten? Dann ist es Miranda Kerr, konnte mich beim ersten Tipp nicht zwischen beiden entscheiden


----------



## beachkini (14 Apr. 2011)

auch nicht, aber is auch ein model das für victoria's secret gelaufen is und sich aktuell als schauspielerin versucht.

kanns natürlich mehr als 1 mal einen tipp abgeben


----------



## 7th-dwarf (16 Apr. 2011)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley von Transformers 3


----------



## beachkini (16 Apr. 2011)

ja, is sie


----------



## tropical (16 Apr. 2011)

ich hab auch noch einen, hier bitte: pleas09













> Schauspielerin, Sängerin, Produzentin/Regisseurin


----------



## Bobby30 (18 Apr. 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## tropical (18 Apr. 2011)

Bobby30 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen Jennifer Love Hewitt



Genau! :thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (21 Apr. 2011)

schönes pic von JLH ;-))


----------



## Freibier (30 Apr. 2011)

will nicht irgendwer weiter machen - man kann ja nich immer wochen warten bis einer zufällilig wieder rein schaut


----------



## hooples (1 Mai 2011)

kp ey


----------



## Freibier (6 Mai 2011)

da Bobby30 bei diesem Thema nicht mehr wirklich aktiv scheint & das Quiz hier nicht sterben soll mach ich mal einfach weiter 
sollte Bobby30 wieder on kommen kann er dann weiter machen

damit es schnell geht mal was einfaches


----------



## General (6 Mai 2011)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Freibier (6 Mai 2011)

das Land USA ist schon mal richtig , aber sie ist Schauspielerin


----------



## Stickman (7 Mai 2011)

Neve Campbell


----------



## Freibier (7 Mai 2011)

leider auch falsch - sie hat in den erfolgreichten Film mit gespielt


----------



## locke87 (8 Mai 2011)

michel rodriguez


----------



## Freibier (8 Mai 2011)

richtig - Michelle Rodríguez


----------



## hulkster2001 (30 Mai 2011)

Ich mach mal weiter 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## willbilder (30 Mai 2011)

Daniela Katzenberger?


----------



## Amazinking (31 Mai 2011)

Heidi Montag


----------



## Rakime (31 Mai 2011)

Coco


----------



## hulkster2001 (1 Juni 2011)

Amazinking schrieb:


> Heidi Montag



Heidi Montag ist korrekt. Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## eibersberger (1 Juni 2011)

wo ist die auflösung?


----------



## Amazinking (8 Juni 2011)

Finde grad kein größeres:


----------



## Amazinking (8 Juni 2011)

Finde grad kein größeres:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Juni 2011)

bin mir nicht sicher aber wegen der riesen narbe am linken oberarm würd ich sagen RAMBO

oder Samantha Fox??​


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Juni 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher aber wegen der riesen narbe am linken oberarm würd ich sagen RAMBO
> 
> oder Samantha Fox??​



Was für´ne Narbe...???mahlzeit47


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Juni 2011)

Ein weiterer Vorschlag: Mariah Carey


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Was für´ne Narbe...???mahlzeit47



linker oberarm fast rechteckig und schön tief BRILLE???​


----------



## Amazinking (9 Juni 2011)

Bisher alle Vorschläge falsch ... Tipp: sie ist ein russisches Model.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

Irina Shayk ??​


----------



## eibersberger (9 Juni 2011)

sabrina salerno?


----------



## General (9 Juni 2011)

eibersberger schrieb:


> sabrina salerno?



Die ist doch Italienerin 

Petra Nemcova?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

General schrieb:


> Die ist doch Italienerin
> 
> Petra Nemcova?



noch das wird auch noch


----------



## Amazinking (10 Juni 2011)

DerSchwere lag richtig mit Irina Shayk :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Juni 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl dran bei diesem frauenverachtendem Spiel:WOW:


wessen milchbar ist hier zu sehen Schauspielerin



 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 3.591 Bytes = 3,507 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## DerMarx (12 Juni 2011)

Gillian Anderson?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juni 2011)

Nein


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Juni 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> linker oberarm fast rechteckig und schön tief BRILLE???​



Sorry, ich seh´ da immer noch keine Narbe...


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Juni 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> wessen milchbar ist hier zu sehen



Iss sie denn kürzlich Mutter geworden...???glueck09

Starke Oberweite und ein etwas Old-Fashioned-Dekolleté - vom ersten Eindruck würde ich sagen: Sophia Loren in etwas jüngeren Tagen...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Iss sie denn kürzlich Mutter geworden...???glueck09
> 
> Starke Oberweite und ein etwas Old-Fashioned-Dekolleté - vom ersten Eindruck würde ich sagen: Sophia Loren in etwas jüngeren Tagen...



ganz nahe dran:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Juni 2011)

Ja, wen hat´s denn damals da sonst noch an einschlägigen Stars gegeben? Marilyn Monroe? Doris Day war für solche Dekolletés immer zu brav und bieder soweit ich mich an Filmgeschichte erinnere... Dann gab´s da auch noch eine deutsche James-Bond-Mieze, deren Namen mir nun aber wirklich nicht mehr einfällt...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Juni 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Ja, wen hat´s denn damals da sonst noch an einschlägigen Stars gegeben? Marilyn Monroe? Doris Day war für solche Dekolletés immer zu brav und bieder soweit ich mich an Filmgeschichte erinnere... Dann gab´s da auch noch eine deutsche James-Bond-Mieze, deren Namen mir nun aber wirklich nicht mehr einfällt...




italienerin


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juni 2011)

Gina Lollobrigida?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2011)

JUHUUU wir haben einen gewinner:WOW:










​


----------



## eibersberger (20 Juni 2011)

oihhh... jetzt hast aber tief in der mottenkiste gegraben... ;-)


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juni 2011)

eibersberger schrieb:


> oihhh... jetzt hast aber tief in der mottenkiste gegraben... ;-)



gaaaaanz tief bei Oppa


----------



## iCx (2 Juli 2011)

jessica alba?


----------



## General (3 Juli 2011)

iCx schrieb:


> jessica alba?



Welches Bild meinst du es ist schon gelöst


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juli 2011)

General schrieb:


> Welches Bild meinst du es ist schon gelöst



ich denke er meint das von gina lolobrigida

mach ma einer nen neues bitte


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Juli 2011)

Sorry - war längere Zeit nich´ mehr online - ich such´ jetzt aber mal was raus...


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Juli 2011)

So - aber jetzt Wer trägt hier dieses süße schwarze String-Tanga-Höschen?





P.S.: Gemeint iss nich` der etwas korpulente Herr im Hintergrund...


----------



## baraccuda (14 Juli 2011)

gina lolobrigida


----------



## tiroler-anton (17 Juli 2011)

Interessante geschichte das Quiz


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Juli 2011)

baraccuda schrieb:


> gina lolobrigida



Nein - Gina Lollobridgida iss es nich - Sie iss deutlich jünger! Und verzichtet am Strand ganz gerne mal auf das Bikini-Oberteil.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juli 2011)

ist nicht einfach gib mal hilfen land, beruf,oder so:thumbup:

echt loch im kopf mir fällt nix ein
​


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Juli 2011)

Sie machte u.a. dadurch Schlagzeilen, dass sie von ihrem Freund sitzengelassen wurde.:crazy:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Juli 2011)

Mama???

ich kriegs nicht hin​


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Juli 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Mama???
> 
> ich kriegs nicht hin​



Na, dann mal der zweite Tip: Eigentlich iss sie ja Model - aber berühmt wurde sie auch als WaG (Wife and/or Girlfriend of football-player/ i.e. weibliches Gefolge von Fußballspielern):thumbup: - und nein, es handelt sich NICHT um Victoria Beckham


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Juli 2011)

Na, da es offenbar doch etwas schwerer iss ein weiterer Tip:

Sie kommt aus Spanien!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Aug. 2011)

Na, das schläft hier wohl ein? Oder iss gerade Sommerpause???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Aug. 2011)

weder noch , ist einfach zu schwer​


----------



## travisxl (3 Aug. 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> So - aber jetzt Wer trägt hier dieses süße schwarze String-Tanga-Höschen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nereida Gallardo vielleicht??? Ist die Spanierin???


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Aug. 2011)

Ja, es ist Nereida Gallardo:thumbup: - und sie ist Spanierin:


----------



## eibersberger (3 Aug. 2011)

muss man die kennen?
naja wenigstens attraktive (silikon-)tittchen... ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Aug. 2011)

eibersberger schrieb:


> muss man die kennen?
> naja wenigstens attraktive (silikon-)tittchen... ;-)



Naja, ob mann (und frau) sie kennen "muss" hängt davon ab, wie mann (und frau) "müssen" definiert: "Muss" mann und frau Claudia Schiffer oder Heidi Klum kennen? Das sind schließlich auch "nur" Models. "Muss" mann und frau Victoria Beckham kennen? Das ist schließlich auch "nur" die Ehefrau eines Fußballspielers. Muss mann und frau David Beckham und Christiano Ronaldo kennen? Im Fußball sind das zwar Weltstars - aber wer sich nicht für Fußball interessiert, dem geht das am Ars.h vorbei...

Ob Nereida Gaillardo Silikon implantiert hat oder nicht kann ich weder bestätigen noch widerlegen. Mag durchaus sein. Nur: Nicht jede Frau, die schöne, straffe Brüste hat war beim Chirurgen. Und deshalb nervt dieses absprechende "Silikon! Silikon!"-Geschrei, das immer ertönt, sobald eine Frau mal gut aussieht!


----------



## eibersberger (6 Aug. 2011)

gut, zwischen ex-spice-girl victoria beckham und neilarda galliano ist wohl schon ein unterschied...


----------



## eibersberger (6 Aug. 2011)

silikon war außerdem nicht abwertend sonder feststellend gemeint. sieht man sofort. lieber schöne silikonbrüste als hängende naturmöpse... ;-))


----------



## travisxl (10 Aug. 2011)

Dann will ich mal die nächste Runde eröffnen. Hoffe sie wurde noch nicht gepostet und sind nicht sooooo schwer bzw. leicht:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Aug. 2011)

Das Ist Bar Refaeli:thumbup:​


----------



## travisxl (10 Aug. 2011)

Beweisfoto direkt mit dabei ... (LECKER!) ... was soll ich da noch sagen?!

:thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Aug. 2011)

Welchem Holden Weibe mögen wohl diese hübschen Baby beruhiger gehören?

U.S.A Spielte in der serie Hotel mit





​


----------



## eibersberger (10 Aug. 2011)

shari belafonte?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Aug. 2011)

nö eher hell, nicht Afroamerikanisch
Jetzt wirds einfach,ihre erste Rolle spielte sie in der Serie Vega$


----------



## Creek (13 Aug. 2011)

Molly Sims?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Aug. 2011)

nein die ist es AUCH NICHT 1990 california highscool​


----------



## Jumio (13 Aug. 2011)

Lara Flynn Boyle ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Aug. 2011)

Nein 
aber jetzt wirds einfacher
sie spielte 1992 in melrose place mit​


----------



## Jumio (14 Aug. 2011)

Heather Locklear !


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Aug. 2011)

nöö Dean Martin war ihr Patenonkel​


----------



## Creek (21 Aug. 2011)

Es ist Tori Spelling





Mach dann auch direkt mal weiter. 
Welcher attraktiven könnten wohl diese beiden Schnuckel gehören?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Aug. 2011)

tori spelling ist richtig aber neues seh ich keins






​


----------



## Creek (22 Aug. 2011)

Hier das neue.




Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## prengelpierct (30 Aug. 2011)

halle berry???


----------



## Talisker (31 Aug. 2011)

Mila Kunis :WOW:

Ich hab sogar noch das Bild in meiner eigenen Sammlung^^


----------



## Spezi30 (31 Aug. 2011)

muss man die kennen?  
Also gehört hab ich den Namen schon mal, aber kann se gerade nicht einordnen ,)


----------



## Talisker (31 Aug. 2011)

Bei Black Swan hat sie glaube ich mitgespielt, das dürfte das Bekannteste sein.

So, welchem Weiblichen Stern oder Sternchen gehören diese Beiden?

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2633/37bb2wr6_jpg






Ich kann das gerade irgendwie nicht posten. Liegts am imagehoster?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Aug. 2011)

nöö
nimm die 4. eitragung fü jappy etc dann gehts


----------



## Talisker (1 Sep. 2011)

So, welchem Weiblichen Stern oder Sternchen gehören diese Beiden?


----------



## medvidek1 (3 Sep. 2011)

:angry:


Muli schrieb:


> So habe hier mal das Dekoltée eine bekannten Dame ausgeschnitten und möchte von euch wissen, um wen es sich dabei handelt! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn derjenige, der es errät ein neues Pic für die anderen bereithält! Greetz Muli
> 
> 
> Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema!
> ...


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Sep. 2011)

Julio schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf die "schauspielerin" gina wild...liege ich da richtig




ist doch erraten worden


----------



## willbilder (3 Sep. 2011)

Talisker schrieb:


> So, welchem Weiblichen Stern oder Sternchen gehören diese Beiden?



Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Talisker (6 Sep. 2011)

Korrekt, du bist dran =)

p.s: Bild wird nachgereicht


----------



## willbilder (6 Sep. 2011)

Dann hier das nächste Bild.



Sollte es zu schwer sein gebe ich einen Tip.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Sep. 2011)

Miau ,Die Katzenberger?
​


----------



## willbilder (6 Sep. 2011)

Nein. Sie ist aus den USA.


----------



## neman64 (10 Sep. 2011)

Paris Hilton vielleicht?


----------



## willbilder (11 Sep. 2011)

Nein, sie ist Schauspielerin in einer Serie.


----------



## Creek (14 Sep. 2011)

Sofia Vergara?


----------



## willbilder (14 Sep. 2011)

Leider auch nicht. Sie spielt bei einer der vielen Versionen von CSI mit.


----------



## Miraculix (15 Sep. 2011)

Liz Vassey???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Sep. 2011)

Eva La Rue






Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com


ich mach ma ne?​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Sep. 2011)

​

Deutsche Brüste


----------



## willbilder (15 Sep. 2011)

barbara schöneberg


----------



## Spezi30 (15 Sep. 2011)

schöneberger, wenn schon denn schon


----------



## willbilder (15 Sep. 2011)

Ja, habe zwei Buchstaben vergessen. Sie hat aber trotzdem schöne Berge.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Sep. 2011)

Richtig:thumbup:



​


----------



## willbilder (16 Sep. 2011)

Na dann hier das nächste Bild.


----------



## Maggot (16 Sep. 2011)

Thx


----------



## matt123 (19 Sep. 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## willbilder (19 Sep. 2011)

OK scheint schwer zu sein. Hier ein paar Tipps:
Ist aus den USA, Schauspielerin vorwiegend in Serien. Wohl bekannteste Rolle war eine Ärztin.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Sep. 2011)

Jane Seymour?​


----------



## willbilder (19 Sep. 2011)

Nein. Leider nicht.
Dann weitere Tipps.
Sie wurde am 12. April 1979 in Chicago geboren und hatte als letztes eine wiederkehrende Rolle in eine Comedy Serie.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Sep. 2011)

Jennifer Morrison





​


----------



## willbilder (20 Sep. 2011)

Richtig, sogar mit Bild.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Sep. 2011)

Deutsches Landei




Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Sep. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Deutsches Landei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht frau sofort:thumbup: - Spaghetti-Top mit BH unter Leider gibt´s ´ne ziemliche Auswahl an Landeiern - und eines zu nennen wär´ nich´ nett...

Aber vielleicht isses ja auch nur Magdalena Neuner, die sich mit Sommerbekleidung nich´ so auskennt...???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Sep. 2011)

nee ich sach mal so, die hat schon mit 14 jahren gesungen


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Sep. 2011)

Stefanie Hertel???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Sep. 2011)

nein die auch nicht.
Die hier gesuchte Busenträgerin wurde auch mit NENA verglichen​


----------



## Amazinking (23 Sep. 2011)

LaFee ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Sep. 2011)

LaFee nicht 
da sLandei kommt gebürtlich aus berlin 
und kann sogar 
trecker fahren:thumbup:​


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Sep. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> LaFee nicht
> da sLandei kommt gebürtlich aus berlin
> und kann sogar
> trecker fahren:thumbup:​



?????????

Barbara Schöneberger wirst Du ja wohl nicht meinen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Sep. 2011)

Das hier zu sehende Busenwunder hat auch keine prbleme beim "Kuppeln"​


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Sep. 2011)

Du meinst jetzt nicht Anke Engelke???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Sep. 2011)

RTL Zugpferd​


----------



## didi0815 (30 Sep. 2011)

Hmmm, wer hat denn bei RTL Holz? Die Biewer, Burkhardt, die Ludowig eig. nicht, Van de vaart.... puh.... gucke so selten fern... 

Ich sag mal die Burkhardt?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Sep. 2011)

nee die singt doch nicht ein letzter tip: meist sonntags so gegen 19:15 Uhr:thumbup:​


----------



## General (30 Sep. 2011)

Inka Bause


----------



## didi0815 (30 Sep. 2011)

ah jo, stimmt ja^^ Ah bestimmt die Bause, stimmt ganz vergessen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Sep. 2011)

Wir haben einen sieger 





Inka Bause ist richtig


​


----------



## General (2 Okt. 2011)

So und weiter gehts



​


----------



## didi0815 (2 Okt. 2011)

J. Aniston?


----------



## General (3 Okt. 2011)

Richtig es ist Frau Aniston



​


----------



## didi0815 (4 Okt. 2011)

Und wer ist das?


----------



## willbilder (5 Okt. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## didi0815 (5 Okt. 2011)

Jup stimmt, das ging schnell...


----------



## willbilder (5 Okt. 2011)

Na dann hier das nächste:


----------



## didi0815 (5 Okt. 2011)

Annika Kipp? Oder Anemarie Warnkross?


----------



## willbilder (6 Okt. 2011)

Nein. Sie ist Schauspielerin.


----------



## travisxl (6 Okt. 2011)

Alyssa Milano?


----------



## willbilder (6 Okt. 2011)

Auch nicht. Sie ist 30 und aus den USA.


----------



## didi0815 (10 Okt. 2011)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## willbilder (10 Okt. 2011)

Leider wieder nicht richtig.
Ihre wohl bekannteste Rolle ist in einer Serie mit gleichnamiger Mutter.


----------



## mcfadyen (11 Okt. 2011)

Alexis Bledel aka Rory Gilmore xD 
Gebe das Bilderposterecht aber mal ab da ich dass im Moment schwer bewerkstelligen kann^^


----------



## willbilder (11 Okt. 2011)

Richtig.


----------



## didi0815 (12 Okt. 2011)

Aaaaha, wär ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen 

Da es weitergehen muss, bzw. ich es möchte  setz ich wieder eins rein, viel Spass beim rätseln...


----------



## travisxl (13 Okt. 2011)

Die Biedermann??


----------



## didi0815 (13 Okt. 2011)

Deutsch ist richtig, nein Biedermann ist falsch


----------



## willbilder (13 Okt. 2011)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## didi0815 (14 Okt. 2011)

netter Versuch, nein auch nicht  





Hier etwas mehr


----------



## mcfadyen (14 Okt. 2011)

Kim fisher?


----------



## didi0815 (14 Okt. 2011)

Nope  dann doch glaub ich etwas jünger... aber nur etwas... in letzterer Zeit eher weniger zu sehen... früher mehr.. so vor etwa 10 Jahren, gross wurde sie eig. durch Viva glaub ich...


----------



## gunny58 (14 Okt. 2011)

Danke


----------



## didi0815 (14 Okt. 2011)

gunny58 schrieb:


> Danke



Äh, wofür?


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Okt. 2011)

Enie van de Meiklokjes?


----------



## didi0815 (14 Okt. 2011)

äääääääähnt, nein  Ihr wohl längstes TV-Angagement war bei Big Brother...


----------



## willbilder (14 Okt. 2011)

Aleksandra Bechtel?


----------



## didi0815 (14 Okt. 2011)

Volltreffer


----------



## willbilder (14 Okt. 2011)

Alles klar. Na dann hier das nächste:


----------



## didi0815 (15 Okt. 2011)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## vinchaco (15 Okt. 2011)

Erica Durance??


----------



## sector7g (16 Okt. 2011)

Carmen Electra... aber nicht sicher, ob sie nicht etwas "groesser" ist...


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Okt. 2011)

*Erica Durance  *​


----------



## willbilder (16 Okt. 2011)

vinchaco schrieb:


> Erica Durance??



Ja, das ist richtig.


----------



## willbilder (19 Okt. 2011)

Da anscheinend keiner ein neues Bild einstellen will, mache ich halt weiter. Hier ist das nächste Bild:


----------



## didi0815 (20 Okt. 2011)

Hm, relativ klein, leichte Neigung nach Aussen, könnte die Frau Aniston sein?


----------



## willbilder (20 Okt. 2011)

Nein. Leider falsch, aber USA ist schon richtig und Schauspielerin ist sie auch.


----------



## Creek (22 Okt. 2011)

Ist es die Gwyneth Paltrow?


----------



## willbilder (22 Okt. 2011)

Leider auch falsch. Die hier gesuchte Person ist 10 Jahre jünger.


----------



## vinchaco (23 Okt. 2011)

vielleicht Jessica Biel??


----------



## willbilder (23 Okt. 2011)

vinchaco schrieb:


> vielleicht Jessica Biel??



Richtig.


----------



## travisxl (27 Okt. 2011)

willbilder schrieb:


> Richtig.



Tolle Auswahl! Der Hammer, die Frau ... nicht nur, aber auch wegen des geilen Hinterns!

Ähhhmmm ... ach ja, Tittenquiz!


----------



## Creek (31 Okt. 2011)

Ich mach mal weiter, hier passiert seit 4 Tagen ja nichts^^


----------



## Magni (1 Nov. 2011)

Ist das vielleicht Alyssa Milano?


----------



## gs23alpha (1 Nov. 2011)

michelle hunziker?


----------



## Creek (1 Nov. 2011)

beide falsch, nach dem nächsten versuch gibt es einen tipp


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Nov. 2011)

jeanette biedermann????


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Nov. 2011)

sehr reizvoll auf den ersten Blick, aber nen Tipp wäre echt gut


----------



## Creek (2 Nov. 2011)

Jeanette ist es nicht.
Es ist eine Britin..


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Nov. 2011)

toll, das hilft mir nun gar nicht weiter


----------



## Creek (2 Nov. 2011)

Körbchengröße ist 32E


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Nov. 2011)

Katy Perry ist doch Amerikanerin oder?


----------



## achim0081500 (3 Nov. 2011)

ich weiß es, aber ich sags nicht  , hab gemogelt.

(sagt man mogeln überhaupt noch?)


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Nov. 2011)

Katie Price, Lucy Becker, Michelle Marsh oder sonst jemand aus diesem Genre???unsure98


----------



## Creek (4 Nov. 2011)

leider alle falsch
sie ist mutter einer tochter


----------



## omgwtflol (4 Nov. 2011)

Kelly Brook


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Nov. 2011)

Creek schrieb:


> leider alle falsch
> sie ist mutter einer tochter



lool...liegt das nicht in der Natur der Sache?


----------



## Creek (4 Nov. 2011)

nicht wirklich sie könnte ja auch mutter eines sohnes sein


----------



## Creek (5 Nov. 2011)

oh seh jetzt erst das omgwtflol die richtige antwort gegeben hat


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Nov. 2011)

Hi @omgwtflol!0615

Soweit ich sehe bist Du jetzt mit einem Rätsel dran!!!


----------



## sonst (23 Nov. 2011)

Kann es sein das es sich um die Frau Wild handelt?


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Nov. 2011)

@sonst

Das Rätsel iss gelöst - es iss Kelly Brook - wir warten alle nur darauf, dass @omgwtflol endlich ´n neues bringt!!!


----------



## omgwtflol (1 Dez. 2011)

Hint: American TV/Movie Actress


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Dez. 2011)

Megan Fox?


----------



## citaro (2 Dez. 2011)

Ich würde auch Megan Fox vermuten


----------



## willbilder (2 Dez. 2011)

Roselyn Sánchez


----------



## willbilder (2 Dez. 2011)

Dann hier gleich das nächste Bild:


----------



## kabelager (3 Dez. 2011)

Die hab ich doch schonmal gesehen  Glaub ich...

Jessica Simpson!


----------



## willbilder (4 Dez. 2011)

Nein. Aber sie ist auch aus Amerika.


----------



## LongJohnSilv3r (6 Dez. 2011)

vll. Nicole Scherzinger.

Aber Jessica Simpson ist schon ne relativ häufig genannte Antwort in diesem Thread, wa?


----------



## willbilder (6 Dez. 2011)

Auch falsch. Sie ist aktuell Schauspielerin in einer TV Serie(US).


----------



## eibersberger (7 Dez. 2011)

Jlh?


----------



## willbilder (7 Dez. 2011)

Auch nicht. Sie Spielt eine Polizistin in der Serie und arbeitete als Baumarktangestellte in einer anderen abgesetzten TV Serie.


----------



## willbilder (9 Dez. 2011)

Scheint doch schwer zu sein.
Hier mal ein größerer Ausschnitt des Bildes:



Ihre initialen sind M. P.


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Dez. 2011)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## woodyjezy (12 Dez. 2011)

Missy Peregrym!!!!
Der Tipp mit dem Baumarkt war ausschlaggebend! Das war bei Reaper - Ein teuflischer Job! Lustige Serie!


----------



## woodyjezy (12 Dez. 2011)

So dann hier mal ein neues:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Dez. 2011)

Mopsienchen oder Mandy Grace Capristo​


----------



## woodyjezy (12 Dez. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Mopsienchen oder Mandy Grace Capristo​



Leider Nein!


----------



## Fattl75 (12 Dez. 2011)

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## woodyjezy (12 Dez. 2011)

Fattl75 schrieb:


> Jennifer Aniston?



Leider nein!


----------



## woodyjezy (14 Dez. 2011)

Mal ein paar Tipps dazu: Sie ist zwischen 20-30 Jahre alt und amerikanische Schauspielerin!!!


woodyjezy schrieb:


>


----------



## LumpiSchmitz (19 Dez. 2011)

Kaley Cuoco ?


----------



## woodyjezy (20 Dez. 2011)

LumpiSchmitz schrieb:


> Kaley Cuoco ?



:thumbup:!RICHTIG!:thumbup:


----------



## UdoDez06 (24 Dez. 2011)

Für Kati Witt sind die Möpse etwas zu klein...

Wenn die Dame den BH ausziehen würde, erkenne ich sie sofort...


----------



## mike1282 (30 Dez. 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Also Frau Alba ist es nicht!
> Ich gebe mal den Tipp, dass Sie eine Deutsche ist und eigentlich jeder"mann" bekannt!
> Vielleicht noch jemand anders eine Idee?



super


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Jan. 2012)

Hey, das Rätsel iss bereits gelöst...n8t


----------



## Freibier (23 Jan. 2012)

Nicci72 mach du doch einfach weiter ,LumpiSchmitz scheint ja aktuell nicht der aller aktivste zu sein


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Jan. 2012)

Gut, ich such´ dann mal was raus...


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Feb. 2012)

So, nu´aber

Wer hat hier zunächst das Bikini-Oberteil noch an - und dann nich´ mehr


----------



## udolf82 (8 Feb. 2012)

Liz Hurley?


----------



## neman64 (8 Feb. 2012)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Feb. 2012)

War ´ne leichte Frage - Elizabeth Hurley iss richtig:


----------



## udolf82 (9 Feb. 2012)

Dann bin ich ja dran.
Kennt jemand diese Dame:



Die Qualität lässt leider etwas zu wünschen, aber ich denke es geht halbwegs.


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Feb. 2012)

Persönlich wahrscheinlich nich`...

Adriana Lima?


----------



## udolf82 (10 Feb. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Persönlich wahrscheinlich nich`...
> 
> Adriana Lima?



Nein, sie ist es nicht. Richtig ist allerdings die Idee, dass es keine Europäerin ist.


----------



## Hust (11 Feb. 2012)

Ist es vieleicht meine Nachbarin??? 
Nee im ernst keine Ahnung, vieleicht hast ja noch eins, von der gleichen Frau, mit etwas mehr schärfe...


----------



## udolf82 (12 Feb. 2012)

Hier ein weiteres Bild:


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Feb. 2012)

...ääääh....wir sollten ersmal das erste Rätsel auflösen bevor ein neues gestellt wird - sonst macht das keinen Sinnknast09

Nochmal Liz Hurley wird´s nich´ sein obwohl sie´s sein könnte - Rihanna?


----------



## udolf82 (14 Feb. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...ääääh....wir sollten ersmal das erste Rätsel auflösen bevor ein neues gestellt wird - sonst macht das keinen Sinnknast09
> 
> Nochmal Liz Hurley wird´s nich´ sein obwohl sie´s sein könnte - Rihanna?



Beide Fotos von mir zeigen die gleiche Frau - das zweite Bild ist nur qualitativ etwas besser.
Hurley ist falsch, Rihanna auch - aber die Lösung ist eine Amerikanerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Feb. 2012)

Aah so...

Das zweite Pic sieht fast so schlimm wie Lady Gaga aus, das erste iss eher Halle Berry.


----------



## udolf82 (15 Feb. 2012)

Schauspielerin ist schonmal ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## udolf82 (18 Feb. 2012)

Da hier scheinbar keiner eine Idee hat - man könnte Sie durchaus als Seriendarstellering der 90er bezeichnen.


----------



## feelbee (18 Feb. 2012)

könnte das im leopardenlook Desire Nick sein , erinnert mich irgendwie an sie


----------



## udolf82 (19 Feb. 2012)

Nein, Frau Nick ist es auch nicht - wir stehen aktuell bei:
- nicht europäischen Schauspielerin
- bekannte, großen Serie (90er)


----------



## udolf82 (25 Feb. 2012)

fast ne Woche vorbei, ich neige ja dazu die Lösung zu veröffentlichen - "Freunde"


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Feb. 2012)

mann mann mann wenn ich schon mal keinen Bock hab , weil ich Krank bin da geht hier nix voran

es ist


Courtney-Cox ​


----------



## udolf82 (25 Feb. 2012)

korrekt - wobei ich dummerweise vergessen habe, wo ich das original gefunden habe.  Aber ich stöber mal auf meiner Platte...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Feb. 2012)

Schauspielerin aus den 70er bis 90er jahren USA​


----------



## Elander (25 Feb. 2012)

hmm irgendeine schwimmerin?


----------



## udolf82 (26 Feb. 2012)

Ich versuch es mal über Serien aus der Zeit 70-90. Spielte die bei Dallas mit?


----------



## didi0815 (26 Feb. 2012)

Sandra Bullock?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Feb. 2012)

Schwimmerin ist mir nicht bekannt

ja spielte bei Dallas mit:thumbup:​


----------



## Little_Lady (27 Feb. 2012)

Deborah Shelton


Dachte das ist hier ein Tittenquiz seh nur keine??


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Feb. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> mann mann mann wenn ich schon mal keinen Bock hab , weil ich Krank bin da geht hier nix voran
> (...)​




Du Armer...​


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Feb. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Schwimmerin ist mir nicht bekannt
> 
> ja spielte bei Dallas mit:thumbup:​



Victoria Principal?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Feb. 2012)

Stimmt es ist Victoria Prinzipal​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Feb. 2012)

Hier noch das Original Bild 

 ​


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Feb. 2012)

Dann such´ ich mal was Neues raus...


----------



## jozem (29 Feb. 2012)

danke


----------



## Nicci72 (1 März 2012)

Also - wer trägt hier dieses süße kleine Nabelpiercing?


----------



## neman64 (1 März 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf Verona Poot


----------



## eibersberger (1 März 2012)

sabrina salerno?


----------



## Nicci72 (5 März 2012)

Beide könnten es sein:thumbup: - sind es aber nicht Deshalb der erste Tip: Sie trägt nich´ nur´n Nabelpiercing sondern auch gerne mal gaaanz kurze Miniröcke


----------



## huibuh75 (5 März 2012)

Also ich hab kein Plan bin aber gespannt wem der Body gehört!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (5 März 2012)

Naja, dann noch´n Tip: Sie kommt nicht aus Europa.


----------



## Bobby Sands (7 März 2012)

Serena Williams?Bei den Muskeln...


----------



## Nicci72 (7 März 2012)

Erraten!:thumbup: Es iss wirklich Serena Williams, auf dem direkten Weg von der Muckibude:jumping: zur Party:


----------



## erich.kurz (15 März 2012)

ich tippe auf britney Spears


----------



## Nicci72 (16 März 2012)

erich.kurz schrieb:


> ich tippe auf britney Spears



Das Rätsel iss bereits gelöst - es iss Serena Williams:zzzzzz: - un´ "Bobby Sands" wäre jetzt eigentlich mit´m neuen dran...snoopy1


----------



## gurke99 (21 März 2012)

Super Thread


----------



## Nicci72 (23 März 2012)

Ja, wäre aber schön wenn´s weiterginge...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 März 2012)

da kann ja keiner drauf warten 
welche etwas reiferen festen früchtchen sind hier wohl zu sehen????

1.tip es ist eine frau


 
aus deutschland​


----------



## neman64 (28 März 2012)

Ich sage mal Carmen Nebel


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 März 2012)

ganz schön nebelig was? nein die ist es auch hier nicht​


----------



## scorpi34 (30 März 2012)

Halle Berry


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 März 2012)

scorpi34 schrieb:


> Halle Berry



jetz mal ehrlich das war doch spass oder? die ist doch keine deutsche hab ich mal gehört


----------



## achim0081500 (1 Apr. 2012)

sonya kraus ohne silikon


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Apr. 2012)

Nöö anderer Sender​


----------



## Tim84de (23 Apr. 2012)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Apr. 2012)

Achtung grosse Hilfe 
sie kommt Montag* Extra* für uns ins Fernsehn 





http://www.celebboard.net/funstuff/17800-popo-quiz-93.html


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Damit es dort weitergeht bitte auch mal reinschauen​


----------



## CelebFan28 (25 Apr. 2012)

*Birgit Schrowange!*
Darf ich weitermachen?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Apr. 2012)

jo mach weiter, lösung war richtig​


----------



## CelebFan28 (25 Apr. 2012)

Tipp: deutschsprachig 


​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Apr. 2012)

Michaela Schaffrath aka Gina Wild​


----------



## CelebFan28 (25 Apr. 2012)

Nein, die Dinger sind ECHT....!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Apr. 2012)

christine sawatzki oder andrea neubauer?​


----------



## CelebFan28 (25 Apr. 2012)

...auch nicht Chrisrea Neuwatzki oder Kantine Saftbauer!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Apr. 2012)

janine kunze????​


----------



## CelebFan28 (25 Apr. 2012)

Gerlinde Jänicke


 

War aber auch ohne Tipps nicht lösbar....

Der Schwere ist wieder dran


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Apr. 2012)

Wen mögen wohl diese Glänzenden Prachtstücke gehören???





Deutsche Frau mit einflussreichem Ehemann
​


----------



## Steelhamme (26 Apr. 2012)

Bettina Cramer vielleicht?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Apr. 2012)

Nein nicht ganz richtig aber der gleiche "Beruf"​


----------



## MetalFan (26 Apr. 2012)

Katja Burkard


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Apr. 2012)

Richtig nun bist du dran




​


----------



## MetalFan (26 Apr. 2012)

Wem gehören diese beiden Schönen?
PS. Der Rest von ihr ist auch spitze! 



​
Tipp: Nicht deutschsprachig!


----------



## CelebFan28 (26 Apr. 2012)

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## MetalFan (26 Apr. 2012)

Nicht korrekt!

Tipp #2: Hauptberuf Schauspielerin


----------



## Punisher (26 Apr. 2012)

christiane paul


----------



## MetalFan (26 Apr. 2012)

Nee, nicht deutschsprachig!


----------



## Schacher100 (27 Apr. 2012)

Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

Auch nicht, aber der Beruf stimmt!


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Apr. 2012)

Kate Beckinsale..wurde doch schon verraten in der shoutbox


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Kate Beckinsale..wurde doch schon verraten in der shoutbox



Das galt für's PoPo-Quiz!


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Apr. 2012)

ahso :-D


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Apr. 2012)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2012)

Auch JLH ist nicht die gesuchte Dame - die Gesuchte stammt aus Kanada und ich würde sie als "Serienschauspielerin" bezeichnen.


----------



## lkfjdfsy (30 Apr. 2012)

cobie smulders?


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2012)

Auch nicht.


----------



## h00g3r (30 Apr. 2012)

caroline beil ?


----------



## MetalFan (1 Mai 2012)

Sie lässt sich ja schon durch die Hinweise, die ich gegeben habe, ausschließen!


----------



## udolf82 (1 Mai 2012)

Ich hab jetzt geschlagene 3 Tage überlegt, wie diese Polizeiserie mit der süßen Kanadierin heisst. Rocky Blue wars...
Also, ich sag es ist:
Missy Peregrym


----------



## MetalFan (1 Mai 2012)

Richtig - bei der gesuchten Schönheit handelt es sich um Missy Peregrym (gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut)!!!



 

Damit bist du dran...​


----------



## udolf82 (1 Mai 2012)

Ja, die ist schon verdammt süß.

Hier nun das nächste:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Mai 2012)

so ins blaue ohne tip

michelle hunziker​


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2012)

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## udolf82 (2 Mai 2012)

Beides schöne Frauen, aber beide falsch.
Konzentriert euch mal Richtung deutsches Fernsehen.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Mai 2012)

Ein sehr schönes Bandeau-Top:thumbup: - wer trägt so eins im deutschen Fernsehen schon mal häufiger? Nina Heinemann; Anne-Sophie Mutter (wobei die ja eigentlich nich` beim Fernsehen angestellt iss); Sonya Kraus; so´n paar Wetter-Girls von RTL 2 - naja, un´ eben Michelle Hunziker - sorry, mehr Namen von Bandeau-Trägerinnen fallen mir im Moment nich´ ein - deutsches Fernsehen iss ja meist hochgeschlossen - könnt´ ja jemand was sehen...


----------



## udolf82 (3 Mai 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Bandeau-Top:thumbup: - wer trägt so eins im deutschen Fernsehen schon mal häufiger? Nina Heinemann; ...



Treffer


----------



## MetalFan (3 Mai 2012)

Hätte ich nie rausbekommen!


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Mai 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Hätte ich nie rausbekommen!



Je nu ich trag´ selbst gerne und recht oft Bandeau un´ weiß daher, dass das´n "gefährliches" Kleidungsstück iss, weil es eben leicht flöten gehen kann Achte mal drauf, wenn es Sommer wird: in den allermeisten Fällen haben die Tops zumindest noch Spaghetti-Träger als "Sicherheitsreserve". Im deutschen Fernsehen iss das nich´ anders - nich´ nur weil das deutsche Fernsehen sowieso recht prüde iss sondern vor allem weil die meisten Moderatorinnen/ Schauspielerinnen/ Entertainerinnen Sch.ss haben, dass da was im falschen Augenblick rutscht. Das sind nur ganz wenige, die sich trauen. 

Ich such´ dann also mal was raus...


----------



## fridolinus88 (6 Mai 2012)

oh lalaaa  na das ist ja mal ein heißer Thread, vielen Dank für diese hübschen Ansichten


----------



## udolf82 (8 Mai 2012)

Noch nüscht jefunden? Bin gerade so im Rätselfieber...


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Mai 2012)

...doch, doch...


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Mai 2012)

...und zwar das hier

Wem rutscht hier gerade was aus dem Dekolleté?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Mai 2012)

Es wird ja wohl nicht der Blubb sein der da raus rutscht?!


Bin mr aber ziemlich sicher das dass Verona Pooth ist​


----------



## udolf82 (9 Mai 2012)

Wenn nicht Verona (wäre auch mein Ersttipp gewesen), dann evtl noch Alexandra Kamp.


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Mai 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Es wird ja wohl nicht der Blubb sein der da raus rutscht?!
> (...)​



Doch, es iss der Blubb, der da raus rutscht





...oder besser: in so´n Dekolleté gar nich´ rein passt


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Mai 2012)

Wessen Fast noch Jugendlich wirkende Knospen umhüllt denn dieser Sportliche BH?

Deutsch




​


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Mai 2012)

Also Sportlerin? Vielleicht Franziska van Almsick in früheren Tagen?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Mai 2012)

Nö Sportlich ist nur der BH.
Schauspielerin, sehr neues bild​


----------



## Gustavs8 (12 Mai 2012)

wolke hegenbarth?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Mai 2012)

Genau in der neuen ARD serie Alles Klara




 

nun bist du an der reihe Gustavs8​


----------



## Gustavs8 (22 Mai 2012)

So welches "fesche Madl" ist gesucht????


----------



## MetalFan (22 Mai 2012)

Verona Pooth?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Mai 2012)

Veronica Ferres



​


----------



## MetalFan (22 Mai 2012)

Da lag ich ja mit "V" schon mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## Gustavs8 (22 Mai 2012)

ja... veronica ferres ist richtig!!!
scheint einfach gewesen zu sein!^^


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Mai 2012)

war nicht so einfach gustav kann mir nur fotos gut merken




So zum Nächsten, wessen Busen will Uns verleiten hier zu Schmusen?

Deutsche Sängerin




​


----------



## MetalFan (22 Mai 2012)

Lafee in jüngeren Jahren?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Mai 2012)

Nein
helfen tu ich noch nicht
​


----------



## Freibier (22 Mai 2012)

jasmin wagner ?


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Mai 2012)

Sarah Connor oder Stefanie Hertel?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Mai 2012)

2X nein

um nicht zu sagen das sie schielt Sage ich mal sie hat nen Süssen Silberblick​


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Mai 2012)

Wer singt und schielt denn da zur gleichen Zeit???Lena Meyer-Landrut doch wohl nicht...???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Mai 2012)

nein sie ist schon 10 jahre im musikgeschäft
einmal war sie sehr skandalträchtig​


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Mai 2012)

Öhm...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Mai 2012)

Sie wollte "HOCH" hinaus und ist leider tief gefallen. Dieses Wochenende wird man wieder von Ihr reden denke ich.​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Mai 2012)

Gracia Baur?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Mai 2012)

Richtig:thumbup:




 


dann darfst du ja wieder​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Mai 2012)

Sollte "leicht" sein!



 

Tip: Ein Paar meiner liebsten (.)(.)!​


----------



## achim0081500 (26 Mai 2012)

ich weiß es, aber ich sags nicht :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Mai 2012)

achim0081500 schrieb:


> ich weiß es, aber ich sags nicht :WOW:



Das du sie erkennst, davon bin ich ausgegangen!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Mai 2012)

KENN ICH NICHT


----------



## Freibier (29 Mai 2012)

dita von teese ?


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Leider falsch!

Tip #2: deutschsprachig


----------



## Grandsenior (29 Mai 2012)

Dann mal mein Versuch: Monika Ivancan


----------



## neela23 (29 Mai 2012)

nice, darauf wär ich nicht gekommen


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Monica ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

Verona??


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Auch Verona ist es nicht.

Tip #3: Die Gesuchten sind um einiges jünger!


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2012)

Sarah Connor?


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Auch nicht korrekt!


----------



## Freibier (29 Mai 2012)

ich probiers mal mit J. Biederman , obwohl ich selber nich ganz dran glaub


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Auch Frau Biedermann ist es nicht.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Mai 2012)

Oh Hilfe ich fürchte es ist Michaela Schäfer​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, sie ist es nicht!

Tip #4: Schauspielerin


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2012)

Collien?


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Ihr macht mir Spaß, auch Collien ist es nicht.


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

Ich versuchs mal mit Sila Sahin


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2012)

Der "Große" hat eine Lauf...

Richtig - Sila Sahin



​


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

Gut, dann versuch ich mal mein Glück...



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Mai 2012)

Eva la Rue?







​


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

Nein, leider falsch!


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2012)

doch nicht etwa Kate


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Mai 2012)

Catherine Bell?







​


----------



## AL2016W (29 Mai 2012)

Also wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche ist das ein Bild von Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Freibier (29 Mai 2012)

Lindsay Lohan ?


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche ist das ein Bild von Nicole Scherzinger



Du täuscht dich nicht!



​
Du darfst fortfahren!


----------



## steffi05 (7 Juni 2012)

Christine Neubauer?


----------



## AL2016W (9 Juni 2012)

Hier mit bissel Verspätung das neue Bild​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Juni 2012)

Sophia Thomalla?​


----------



## AL2016W (10 Juni 2012)

Nein. ich warte auf weitere vorschläge


----------



## noelle (10 Juni 2012)

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Sachse (10 Juni 2012)

man sieht relativ wenig, um das mal richtig inspektieren zu können. 

Irgendwelche Tipps? *ganz lieb frag*


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Juni 2012)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

Sie hatte was mit einem Hollywoodschauspieler


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juni 2012)

Heike Makatsch? mit soviel Holz vor der Hütt´n​


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

Nein die ist es auch nicht. Dann geb ich nochmal nen Tip italienische Schauspielerin und Model.


----------



## udolf82 (11 Juni 2012)

Elisabetta Canalis?
(ihreszeichens ne Ex von Clooney, Italienerin, Model und Schauspielerin)


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Sehr gut damit darfst du weitermachen und hier das Bild als ganzes :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




:thx:​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Respekt an Quizlöser und -steller!


----------



## udolf82 (11 Juni 2012)

:WOW:
Dann bin also ich dran.
Hier gehts weiter:


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Nicky Hilton!


----------



## udolf82 (12 Juni 2012)

Stimmt, war scheinbar zu einfach - damit gehts bei dir weiter.


​


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2012)

*Weiter geht's!
Motto: "Klein aber fein!" 
*



​


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2012)

Paris Hilton


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2012)

Der Tipp ging daneben!


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2012)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2012)

So "jung" ist die gesuchte Dame nicht!


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2012)

gib mal ein paar Hinweise


----------



## beachkini (12 Juni 2012)

ali larter?


----------



## Toolman (12 Juni 2012)

Hayden Panettiere?


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2012)

2x Falsch!

Deutschsprachig, blond, "bekannt" aus dem TV!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juni 2012)

Wolke Hegenbarth​


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2012)

Nein!

Ich gesuchte Dame ist "weniger" bekannt und es gibt daher leider auch nicht viele Bilder von ihr!  Gehört aber zu meinen "Lieblingen"!


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Juni 2012)

Nina Heinemann?


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juni 2012)

Nein, sie ist es nicht!

Die Gesuchte konnte/kann man am ehesten beim Sender mit der roten 7 bewundern!


----------



## udolf82 (14 Juni 2012)

Johanna Klum?


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juni 2012)

Guter Versuch, aber Johanna ist doch nicht blond!

Die Gesuchte war ein paar Mal bei Galileo zu sehen und war auch schon im Hasenmagazin!
Mehr sag' ich jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## TobiasB (14 Juni 2012)

Eva Mähl oder Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2012)

annica hansen?????????​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juni 2012)

*Richtig!
Da ist meine Hübsche! 
*


​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2012)

Moderatorin Deutsch





​


----------



## dersucheressen (14 Juni 2012)

Legga Mähdschen


----------



## Sachse (14 Juni 2012)

dersucheressen schrieb:


> Legga Mähdschen



is aber nicht Sinn des Threads, gelle?

Geht hier um's Raten, wer's den sein könnte 

@ schwerer: weiß es nicht, da ich kaum noch TV gucke


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Juni 2012)

Birgit Klaus?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Juni 2012)

Nein die Birgit ist es nicht.mehr tips nach 3 löseversuchen​


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Juni 2012)

Nina Heinemann?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2012)

Mee ist es auch nicht

Die Dame ist bei RTL​


----------



## udolf82 (18 Juni 2012)

Die Schrowange?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2012)

nö ich glaube die kann auch keinen Kopfstand


----------



## udolf82 (18 Juni 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> nö ich glaube die kann auch keinen Kopfstand



Mit dem Argument hätt ich jetzt alle RTL-Moderatorinnen außer Nazan ausgeschlossen - aber für Nazan hat die auf dem Bild imho zu helle Haut.


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Juni 2012)

Naja, Anke Engelke wird´s auch nich´ sein...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2012)

Nee,ich denke auch das die bei SAT1 ist und nicht bei RTL. Die gesuchte ist mit einem Östereicher Verheiratet​


----------



## udolf82 (18 Juni 2012)

Katja Burkard?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2012)

Ja die ist es 





 




Du Bist dran Udolf​


----------



## udolf82 (18 Juni 2012)

Supi!
Mein letztes Rätsel dauerte ja irgendwie nur 5 Minuten und eine Antwort - mal gucken was ich jetzt finde.


----------



## udolf82 (18 Juni 2012)

Also, hier gehts weiter:



Und bitte diesmal nicht sofort lösen - ich freu mich auch über eine freiwillige Falschantwort.​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2012)

Veronica Ferres Denk Ich​


----------



## Lazerus (18 Juni 2012)

Amanda Tapping


----------



## udolf82 (19 Juni 2012)

Irgendwie sind meine Frauen zu Mainstream - ich brauch mehr Phantasie.
Aber Glückwunsch, du bist dran.


----------



## Lazerus (20 Juni 2012)




----------



## Nicci72 (20 Juni 2012)

Katie Price?


----------



## Ichiban (20 Juni 2012)

Christina Hendricks?


----------



## udolf82 (20 Juni 2012)

Ichiban schrieb:


> Christina Hendricks?



Jo, auch wenn ich nicht gefragt habe, muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## Lazerus (21 Juni 2012)

Ichiban schrieb:


> Christina Hendricks?



ja stimmt du bist dran


----------



## Paul Kuhn (23 Juni 2012)

Danke


----------



## udolf82 (25 Juni 2012)

wann gehts hier denn weiter?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Juli 2012)

Ich mach mal weiter

Wer hat denn da seine Prachtexemplare in dem Blauen Oberteil versteckt




​


----------



## Sachse (10 Juli 2012)

Deutsche?


----------



## AL2016W (10 Juli 2012)

Ich wusste doch irgendwoher kenn ich das Bild 
Naja das Bild bekomm ich jetzt grade nicht gepostet es ist aber aufgedenfall Sarah Connor

:thx::thx::thx:​


----------



## AL2016W (10 Juli 2012)

So eben gegoogelt jetzt hab ich auch das Bild





:thx:

Das neue Bild kommt auch bald​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juli 2012)

Die Lösung ist Richtig​


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juli 2012)

So jetzt hier das neue Bild





Viel spaß beim lösen​


----------



## Merker45 (11 Juli 2012)

Christine Neubauer?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juli 2012)

Nein leider nicht​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juli 2012)

Tina Ruland?​


----------



## Charme (12 Juli 2012)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## AL2016W (12 Juli 2012)

Beide Vorschläge muss ich leider mit nein beantworten​


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Juli 2012)

Mariah Carey?


----------



## AL2016W (13 Juli 2012)

Nein das ist auch falsch. Ich geb mal nen Tip die Person kommt aus Deutschland


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Juli 2012)

Franziska van Almsick?


----------



## AL2016W (13 Juli 2012)

Nö auch das ist falsch


----------



## neman64 (13 Juli 2012)

Vielleicht Sonya Kraus?


----------



## AL2016W (14 Juli 2012)

Nein auch das ist leider falsch. Aber die haarfarbe passt.


----------



## NAFFTIE (14 Juli 2012)

das ist bestimmt wie heißt die moderatorin mit denn dicken hupen ... manno ....
britt dingsta ich komm nicht drauf ............. britt hagedorn


----------



## AL2016W (14 Juli 2012)

War zwar nen versuch wert. Ist aber auch falsch. Aber ne gute idee für nächstes mal


----------



## TobiasB (14 Juli 2012)

Bettina cramer


----------



## NAFFTIE (14 Juli 2012)

oder Gina Wild ?


----------



## AL2016W (14 Juli 2012)

Netter versuch 
Aber auch falsch


----------



## Merker45 (14 Juli 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger vielleicht?


----------



## Sachse (14 Juli 2012)

Schnuckelchen?


----------



## NAFFTIE (14 Juli 2012)

Josefine Schmidt so jetzt hab ichs aber


----------



## AL2016W (14 Juli 2012)

Beides ist leider falsch. Deine josephine tante kenn ich gar nicht 
Von der schöneberger könnte das alter ungefähr passen


----------



## Merker45 (14 Juli 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Beides ist leider falsch. Deine josephine tante kenn ich gar nicht
> Von der schöneberger könnte das alter ungefähr passen



Zum dritten: Ruth Moschner?


----------



## AL2016W (14 Juli 2012)

Leider muss ich dazu auch wieder nein sagen. Dann geb ich jetzt mal nen weiteren tip. Die frau ist schauspielerin.


----------



## Merker45 (15 Juli 2012)

Nadja Uhl


----------



## didi0815 (15 Juli 2012)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## AL2016W (15 Juli 2012)

Auch diese beiden Vorschläge muss ich mit nein beantworten ​


----------



## NAFFTIE (15 Juli 2012)

da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel ausser die Veronika Ferres oder Sophie Schütt


----------



## AL2016W (15 Juli 2012)

:angry: Damit muss ich leider zugeben das mein Bild erraten wurde es war Veronika Ferres :angry: 




Hier das Lösungsbild

:thx:

Damit bist du dran NAFFTIE​


----------



## NAFFTIE (15 Juli 2012)

hahaha  war aber schon schwer :thumbup:

so hier was einfaches sie ist keine Deutsche 



​


----------



## Merker45 (16 Juli 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> :angry: Damit muss ich leider zugeben das mein Bild erraten wurde es war Veronika Ferres :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wusste doch das es mir bekannt vor kommt.

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## manny (16 Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht das Spiel


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Juli 2012)

Halle Berry?


----------



## udolf82 (26 Juli 2012)

Paris Hilton?


----------



## robocop65 (29 Juli 2012)

ich würde verona sagen


----------



## sebastian.reichwein (30 Juli 2012)

Muli schrieb:


> Dann gebe ich hier mal einen kleinen Tipp:
> 
> Es handelt sich dabei um eine Deutsche. Und im Jahre 2002 kannten 90% der deutschen Bevölkerung ihren Namen...
> 
> Sollte also lösbar sein!



ssas


----------



## AL2016W (30 Juli 2012)

Heidi Klum ?!?


----------



## TobiasB (30 Juli 2012)

AL Veronica Feres


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juli 2012)

Hier läuft was schief!​


----------



## Doflame (1 Aug. 2012)

Is sie ein VS-Model?


----------



## udolf82 (3 Aug. 2012)

Macht der Fragesteller gerade Urlaub?

Ist es Pink?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Aug. 2012)

Anke Engelke?​


----------



## dragonxy (6 Aug. 2012)

Alizee?


----------



## Tittelelli (6 Aug. 2012)

Heidi Kabel


----------



## udolf82 (20 Aug. 2012)

Ich glaube wir brauchen hier einen Neustart. Noch jemand dafür?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Aug. 2012)

Naffite ne PN schreiben??? ​


----------



## Sanstarr (25 Aug. 2012)

schwieriges quiz...


----------



## udolf82 (26 Aug. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Naffite ne PN schreiben??? ​



Hab ich schon gemacht - Naffite ist jetzt aber auch schon knapp 3 Wochen offline. Wahrscheinlich im verdienten Sommerurlaub...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Aug. 2012)

udolf82 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gemacht - Naffite ist jetzt aber auch schon knapp 3 Wochen offline. Wahrscheinlich im verdienten Sommerurlaub...



Warte bis zum 1. sep und wenn dann nix passiert ist starte einfach neu. 

ich frage noch bei den modis nach.


----------



## udolf82 (4 Sep. 2012)

Jut, heute ist schon der 04.09. Ich starte dann mal neu:

Wen haben wir denn hier?


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Sep. 2012)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## udolf82 (5 Sep. 2012)

Nein, aber englischsprachig ist schon richtig.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Sep. 2012)

Uma Thurman?


----------



## udolf82 (11 Sep. 2012)

Nein, nicht die schöne Uma. 
Die gesuchte Dame ist jüngeren Alters.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Sep. 2012)

Hilary Swank oder Amy Smart?


----------



## udolf82 (11 Sep. 2012)

Leider auch nicht - die Dame hat (imho) nie geschauspielert.


----------



## breeZer87 (11 Sep. 2012)

Doch sie hat schon geschauspielert.


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Sep. 2012)

breeZer87 schrieb:


> Doch sie hat schon geschauspielert.



Und wer ist sie dann...??? Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Blinkibill (14 Sep. 2012)

Kate Middleton


----------



## udolf82 (14 Sep. 2012)

Sie ist - ähnlich der Lopez - in der Lage mit Musik Geld zu verdienen. Entsprechend ist Kate es nicht.

Und bezüglich der Schauspielerei muss ich mich korrigieren - wurde scheinbar schon versucht. Ist aber an mit meilenweit vorbei gegangen. Sorry


----------



## pötzi (14 Sep. 2012)

Britney S. ?


----------



## udolf82 (15 Sep. 2012)

pötzi schrieb:


> Britney S. ?



Ganz nah dran - und doch so fern.


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Sep. 2012)

breeZer87 schrieb:


> Doch sie hat schon geschauspielert.



Ja, dann sag´ mal, wer es iss...!:mussweg:


----------



## breeZer87 (17 Sep. 2012)

christina aguilera?

Ich geb mein recht ein foto zu posten aber ab!


----------



## udolf82 (17 Sep. 2012)

breeZer87 schrieb:


> christina aguilera?
> 
> Ich geb mein recht ein foto zu posten aber ab!



Korrekt!




Wer immer weiter machen möchte, bitte...


----------



## AL2016W (18 Sep. 2012)

So wenn keiner will dann poste ich ein Bild und melde mich damit aus dem Urlaub zurück 





Sollte nicht so schwer sein​


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Sep. 2012)

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## AL2016W (19 Sep. 2012)

Nein Pam ist es nicht


----------



## NAFFTIE (23 Sep. 2012)

sorry Leute ich war lange beruflich unterwegs und nicht zuhause 
hier die Auflösung von der Süßen mit dem Bebe-shirt
es ist Francesca Facella​

​


----------



## NAFFTIE (23 Sep. 2012)

Verena Wriedt 

ich geb aber ab damit nicht noch mal solang nichts passiert  !!!


----------



## AL2016W (23 Sep. 2012)

Spielverderber :angry:
Ja die antwort ist richtig:thx:


----------



## NAFFTIE (23 Sep. 2012)

:WOW:

machst ein neuen post ich halt mich raus


----------



## delija74 (23 Sep. 2012)

Ich denke es ist Frau Alba


----------



## CmMember (25 Sep. 2012)

dita van teese ?


----------



## AL2016W (25 Sep. 2012)

Also ich will jetzt mal nicht zuviel sagen aber NAFFTIE hat das Quiz schon gelöst mit seiner antwort

Mir oder jedem anderen steht es frei ein neues bild zu posten da er sein recht ein bild zu posten abgibt


----------



## AL2016W (25 Sep. 2012)

So dann hier ein neues Bild





Viel spaß​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Sep. 2012)

Sarah Connor​


----------



## AL2016W (26 Sep. 2012)

Nein die Antwort ist falsch


----------



## kaiv1965 (27 Sep. 2012)

denke auch, Frau Alba ist es nicht!


----------



## marler111 (27 Sep. 2012)

Heather Locklear ?


----------



## marler111 (27 Sep. 2012)

Ist es Nina Bott?


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Sep. 2012)

Verona Pooth?


----------



## AL2016W (27 Sep. 2012)

Obwohl ihr euch viel mühe gegeben habt ist die richtige Antwort noch nicht mit dabei. Dann geb ich mal nen ersten Tip: ihre Haarfarbe ist ne Mischung zwischen braun und schwarz


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Sep. 2012)

Selena Gomez?


----------



## AL2016W (28 Sep. 2012)

Nö leider auch falsch


----------



## Eugene1991 (28 Sep. 2012)

Ali Larter?


----------



## AL2016W (29 Sep. 2012)

Nein auch diese Dame ist es nicht auf dem Bild


----------



## master99toho99 (30 Sep. 2012)

sehr nice...Kann man nicht genuf bekommen.. THX


----------



## Freibier (30 Sep. 2012)

Natalie Portman ?


----------



## AL2016W (30 Sep. 2012)

Nein auch das ist falsch dann ist es glaub ich mal wieder soweit das ich nen tip gebe. Die gute frau kommt ist ne amerikanische schauspielerin


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Okt. 2012)

Sandra Bullock oder Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## asg (1 Okt. 2012)

ashley greene


----------



## AL2016W (1 Okt. 2012)

asg schrieb:


> ashley greene



asg hat mit seiner antwort recht und darf damit weiter machen​
Das Bild poste ich später

:thx:​


----------



## AL2016W (1 Okt. 2012)




----------



## asg (1 Okt. 2012)

Hach Ashley..... 
morgen kommt neues


----------



## asg (2 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Killaschaf (2 Okt. 2012)

Geiler Thread


----------



## udolf82 (3 Okt. 2012)

Ja, der Faden ist toll - Klitschko ist übrigens auch ein guter Boxer.


----------



## PolenPaule (4 Okt. 2012)

Könnte Britney Spears sein!


----------



## asg (4 Okt. 2012)

Also Paule liegt falsch


----------



## beachkini (4 Okt. 2012)

Hayden Panettiere beim Tennis spielen


----------



## rennie (5 Okt. 2012)

ich tippe auf jessica biel...


----------



## heinz01 (5 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::angry::thx::WOW:


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Okt. 2012)

Vielleicht Alizee?


----------



## loborosso (5 Okt. 2012)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## eis (5 Okt. 2012)

Hayden Panettiere, aber beachkini war schneller wenn es denn stimmt.


----------



## Pietzen (6 Okt. 2012)

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Sachse (6 Okt. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Hayden Panettiere, aber beachkini war schneller wenn es denn stimmt.



is Hayden

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ni-hawaii-9-4-2012-x115-lq-hq-update-5-a.html


----------



## asg (6 Okt. 2012)

right, beachkini ist nächster


----------



## saunabox85 (6 Okt. 2012)

Jo jetzt Beach kini


----------



## netconnect (6 Okt. 2012)

Klasse Idee ...


----------



## netconnect (6 Okt. 2012)

sehr ansprechendes Foto


----------



## beachkini (6 Okt. 2012)

Dann mach ich mal weiter. Handelt sich natürlich um die selbe Person!


----------



## AL2016W (6 Okt. 2012)

Also ich würde sagen die gesuchte Person ist Kelly Brook


----------



## beachkini (6 Okt. 2012)

Nein, handelt sich nicht um Kelly.


----------



## lulatsch44 (7 Okt. 2012)

pam anderson.................


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Okt. 2012)

Adriana Lima?


----------



## flogee (8 Okt. 2012)

Daisy Lowe?


----------



## beachkini (8 Okt. 2012)

flogee schrieb:


> Daisy Lowe?



Jap, is Daisy


----------



## flogee (8 Okt. 2012)

na dann mach ich doch mal weiter:



​


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Okt. 2012)

Hayden Panettiere?


----------



## flogee (11 Okt. 2012)

nein leider falsch


----------



## xxxjan (11 Okt. 2012)

Michaela Schaffrath


----------



## eis (11 Okt. 2012)

*Das ist Emma, die Watson.*


----------



## flogee (11 Okt. 2012)

leider beides falsch


----------



## Sachse (11 Okt. 2012)

erinnert mich an das eine Kleidchen von Scarlett


----------



## LumpiSchmitz (12 Okt. 2012)

Könnte es Britney Spears sein?


----------



## flogee (12 Okt. 2012)

beides falsch. ein kleiner erst tip: Sie is Engländerin.


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Carey Mulligan?


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Okt. 2012)

Kate Moss - ausnahmsweise mal nicht Oben Ohne...?


----------



## flogee (16 Okt. 2012)

ne beides falsch. noch nen tip: Sie war ein Bondgirl


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Okt. 2012)

Rosamund Pike (neben Halle Berry in: "Die Another Day/ 2002)?


----------



## Freibier (16 Okt. 2012)

Gemma Arterton ?!!


----------



## flogee (16 Okt. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> Gemma Arterton ?!!



ja



​


----------



## arister (16 Okt. 2012)

ich würde mal tippen, dass dies die von Halle Berry sind - einfach umwerfend


----------



## Sachse (16 Okt. 2012)

arister schrieb:


> ich würde mal tippen, dass dies die von Halle Berry sind - einfach umwerfend



guckste dir den post vor deinen an, dann weißte die Antwort


----------



## eis (17 Okt. 2012)

arister schrieb:


> ich würde mal tippen, dass dies die von Halle Berry sind - einfach umwerfend



@*arister* - Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !! 

@*Freibier* könntest ja nu langsam mal einen raus haun, damit das weiter geht. Wir sind ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß hier.


----------



## Freibier (17 Okt. 2012)

hmmkay,
weiter gehts 





:drip: Wer könnt das sein ?


----------



## Sachse (17 Okt. 2012)

easy, Salma Hayek


----------



## flogee (17 Okt. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> easy, Salma Hayek



würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## Freibier (17 Okt. 2012)

War ja klar das ,dass bei solchen Genie's in sec. gelöst ist 
weiter gehts


----------



## Sachse (17 Okt. 2012)

war zu easy, der Photocall ist legendär 

weiter geht's


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Okt. 2012)

die Gummipuppe


----------



## flogee (17 Okt. 2012)

Bin mir fast sicher das es Samara Weaving ist.


----------



## Sachse (17 Okt. 2012)

öhm ja, hast Recht 



 

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ving-red-bikini-sydney-beach-3-10-12-27x.html


----------



## flogee (17 Okt. 2012)

ha ab und zu funktioniert mein gedächtnis doch ganz gut.

so weiter gehts:



 ​


----------



## eis (18 Okt. 2012)

Also mit "Blondchen" kenne ich mich aus, oder auch nicht. Das jedoch könnte *Renee Olstead* sein.


----------



## flogee (18 Okt. 2012)

ist es auch. 



​
du bist dran.


----------



## eis (18 Okt. 2012)

Weiter geht`s :WOW:



​


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Okt. 2012)

"Mel B" = Melanie Brown?unsure98


----------



## eis (18 Okt. 2012)

Nöö, iss falsch.


----------



## kingc (19 Okt. 2012)

Beyonce vielleicht ?


----------



## eis (20 Okt. 2012)

.... nein, ist es nicht. 
Tipp: Sie hat aber auch etwas mit Musik zu tun und ist sehr bekannt.​


----------



## udolf82 (20 Okt. 2012)

miss carey?


----------



## eis (20 Okt. 2012)

RICHTIG !! :thumbup:





.... und du bist dran.​


----------



## dkgmg (20 Okt. 2012)

charlotte engelhardt?


----------



## flogee (21 Okt. 2012)

dkgmg schrieb:


> charlotte engelhardt?



es is doch schon gelöst. udolf82 muss erstmal nen neues Bild einstellen.


----------



## udolf82 (21 Okt. 2012)

udolf ist nicht so schnell - der muss erstmal merken, dass er gelöst hat. ;-)
hier gehts weiter:


----------



## AL2016W (21 Okt. 2012)

Mein Vorschlag ist Brooklyn Decker


----------



## udolf82 (21 Okt. 2012)

leider nein


----------



## SvenFTW (23 Okt. 2012)

das ist nicht einfach...


----------



## udolf82 (23 Okt. 2012)

Dann als Tipp - eher nicht europäisch.


----------



## Dondalle (25 Okt. 2012)

Ich würde Olivia Wilde tippen.


----------



## udolf82 (26 Okt. 2012)

Die ist zwar hübsch, aber nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen.
Nächster Tipp: Die Dame ist blond.


----------



## vision1001 (1 Nov. 2012)

charlize theron?


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Nov. 2012)

Iss Elizabeth Hurley eigentlich blond...??? Ich meine jetzt äußerlich...???


----------



## udolf82 (1 Nov. 2012)

Beide nicht - Schauspielerin ist aber die richtige Richtung. Kommt aus den USA.


----------



## vision1001 (1 Nov. 2012)

die hary potter tante... emma what ?


----------



## udolf82 (1 Nov. 2012)

Nein, nicht Emma Watson. Sie ist eher ein paradebeispiel für seriös und nicht für "Harry-Potter-Style" Zauberei.


----------



## Sachse (1 Nov. 2012)

zumal Emma aus dem UK und nicht aus Staaten kommt. 

ick versuch's mal mit dem ersten Gedanken, der mir bei dem Pic einfiel: Mischa Barton


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

oops... sry...

Uma Turman ? Oder kommt die auch aus UK ?


----------



## udolf82 (2 Nov. 2012)

Weder Uma noch Mischa.
Ich fasse nochmal zusammen und erweitere meine Tipps ein wenig:
- amerikanische Schauspielerin
- blond und relativ "dürr"
- extrem seriös im Sinne von (fast) immer exzellent gekleidet und dafür auch schon öfters gelobt worden
PS: Ich find übrigens gerade das Originalfoto nicht mehr, also lasst euch mit der Lösung ruhig noch ein paar Tage Zeit, dann kann ich suchen. ;-)


----------



## Mitch01 (3 Nov. 2012)

sienna miller?


----------



## ironcock (3 Nov. 2012)

i steh auf tittn


----------



## peter23wien (3 Nov. 2012)

gina wild


----------



## Bones (4 Nov. 2012)

Amanda Seyfried ?


----------



## Freibier (4 Nov. 2012)

Meg Ryan ?


----------



## balux3 (4 Nov. 2012)

Sandy von den No Angels vielleicht?


----------



## udolf82 (4 Nov. 2012)

Sorry für die etwas langsame Antwort - allesamt falsch. Zuletzt habe ich die Dame - glaube ich - bei the Avengers gesehen. Jetzt solltet ihr aber langsam die Lösung kennen. Falls nicht gebe ich morgen den Tipp ala "nennen wir sie Helmut K. - nein das ist zu auffällig - besser H. Kohl" (der hier genannte männliche Ex-Kanzler ist selbstredend NICHT auf dem Foto) ;-)


----------



## Liink (4 Nov. 2012)

Scarlett Johansson...


----------



## Freibier (5 Nov. 2012)

Gwyneth Paltrow ?


----------



## udolf82 (5 Nov. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> Gwyneth Paltrow ?



Richtig - hier der Beweis:




Damit bist du dran.


----------



## Freibier (5 Nov. 2012)

mit ihr gehts weiter


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Nov. 2012)

Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Freibier (6 Nov. 2012)

ne , ist jemand anderes


----------



## Bones (9 Nov. 2012)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Freibier (9 Nov. 2012)

auch dieser Versuch ist nicht korrekt , aber der Beruf Schauspielerin ist schon mal richtig


----------



## merlin76 (9 Nov. 2012)

ich hab keine Ahnung :-(


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (12 Nov. 2012)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Freibier (12 Nov. 2012)

Ja das ist vollkommen richtig 
es ist Angelina Jolie aus dem Film Taking Lives





Nun bist du dran MikeEhrmanntraut , wir sind gespannt


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (12 Nov. 2012)

weiter gehts mit den beiden


----------



## AL2016W (12 Nov. 2012)

Evtl. könnte es Pamela Anderson sein. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin da das Bild so groß ist


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (12 Nov. 2012)

Nein, ist nicht Pamela Anderson.

Bild ist jetzt größer


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Nov. 2012)

Elizabeth Hurley?


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (13 Nov. 2012)

auch nicht Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Freibier (13 Nov. 2012)

sarah connor ?


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (13 Nov. 2012)

nein, nicht Sarah Connor


----------



## eis (13 Nov. 2012)

Alyssa Milano, meine ich mal.


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (13 Nov. 2012)

Richtig, hier der Beweis:






jetzt bist du dran


----------



## eis (15 Nov. 2012)

*.... und weiter mit dem fröhlichen Tittenquiz.* 



​


----------



## Freibier (15 Nov. 2012)

Eva Longoria ?


----------



## Liink (16 Nov. 2012)

ist es Rihanna?


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (16 Nov. 2012)

salma hayek?


----------



## RHKiter (16 Nov. 2012)

Halle Berry?


----------



## eis (16 Nov. 2012)

*Halle Berry ist richtig !!*



​


----------



## RHKiter (17 Nov. 2012)

So hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert aber los geht die nächste Runde!
Das ist mein erster Post mit Bild also ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig gemacht und alle Regeln befolgt.

Also wem gehören diese zwei hübschen Melonen?


----------



## Freibier (17 Nov. 2012)

Britney Spears ?


----------



## RHKiter (18 Nov. 2012)

Nein Britney Spears ist es nicht.

Morgen gibts evtl. ein paar Hinweise.


----------



## RHKiter (18 Nov. 2012)

Also mal der erste Tipp:

Die Dame wurde noch nie in diesem Quiz gesucht!


----------



## eis (18 Nov. 2012)

RHKiter schrieb:


> Also mal der erste Tipp:
> Die Dame wurde noch nie in diesem Quiz gesucht!



Oh, dann ist es ja einfach.  Sehr hilfreich, dein Tipp.


----------



## RHKiter (18 Nov. 2012)

Man soll ja nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen 
Die Tipps werden schon immer konkreter keine Angst.

Also Tipp Nummer zwei: 

Die meistens blonde Frau (kann man ja auch auf dem Bild erkennen) hat normalerweise nicht so große Brüste, denn sie ist schwanger auf dem Bild.

Ich weiß das macht es sogar noch schwieriger aber wo bleibt denn dann der Spaß :WOW:


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (18 Nov. 2012)

Ali Larter?


----------



## RHKiter (18 Nov. 2012)

Ok jetzt ist es aber Zeit für einen konkreteren Tipp:

Sie ist eine amerikanische Schauspielerin und bringt es hier bei der Forumsuche auf über 300 Treffer! :thumbup:

Jetzt will ich aber ein paar Vorschläge hören bevor es den nächsten Tipp gibt.


----------



## RHKiter (18 Nov. 2012)

Wow da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig gepostet.

Und dein Tipp ist absolut korrekt!
*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! *

*Ali Larter*


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (18 Nov. 2012)

Und weiter gehts mit dieser Dame:


----------



## Sachse (18 Nov. 2012)

eh sorry, aber was ich da durch paar Hilfsmittelchen angezeigt bekomme, sag ich jetzt mal: die kennt keine Sau


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (18 Nov. 2012)

> eh sorry, aber was ich da durch paar Hilfsmittelchen angezeigt bekomme, sag ich jetzt mal: die kennt keine Sau



naja soll ja auch nicht immer ganz einfach sein, oder? 

aber hier mal ein erster hinweis:
es handelt sich um eine europäische schauspielerin.


----------



## Sachse (18 Nov. 2012)

viel Spass dabei, ich schau mir das 2 Tage an, danach post ich die Lösung, wenn nicht ein anderer auf die Idee kommt

P.S. Dein Tipp ist geographisch falsch


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (18 Nov. 2012)

> P.S. Dein Tipp ist geographisch falsch



ähm, ich glaube nicht , vielleicht meinst du jemand anderes?!?

außerdem finde ich schon, dass man sie kennen kann


----------



## Sachse (18 Nov. 2012)

stimmt, die kennt man wirklich, muss mich entschuldigen, grad die richtige Dame gefunden, der Tipp ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Nov. 2012)

Tina Ruland? Anja Kruse?


----------



## termite (19 Nov. 2012)

Ich tippe auf Anja Kling


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (19 Nov. 2012)

> Tina Ruland? Anja Kruse?



beide falsch



> Anja Kling



auch falsch 

Tipp 2:
die frau wurde nicht in deutschland geboren


ok, gleich noch ein hinweis hinterher 

Tipp 3:
sie hat schon einen oscar als beste hauptdarstellerin gewonnen


----------



## RHKiter (19 Nov. 2012)

Ich kenn die Dame auch aber eher durch Zufall. Hab das Orginal erst vor kurzem gesehen.

Ich lass euch auch erstmal weiterraten. Viel Spaß!


----------



## eis (19 Nov. 2012)

Ich kenne diese Frau nicht persönlich aber sie heißt *Marion Cotillard*, meine ich.


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (19 Nov. 2012)

> Ich kenne diese Frau nicht persönlich aber sie heißt Marion Cotillard, meine ich.



richtig, hier der beweis:


----------



## fcb1995 (19 Nov. 2012)

hunziker ?


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Nov. 2012)

fcb1995 schrieb:


> hunziker ?



...Rätsel iss schon gelöst...moin58


----------



## eis (20 Nov. 2012)

So, ihr seid wieder dran. Viel Spaß und Glück.



​


----------



## arister (20 Nov. 2012)

das könnten die von Halle Barry sein??:


----------



## Sachse (20 Nov. 2012)

Kelly Brook


----------



## AL2016W (20 Nov. 2012)

Also sachse du liegt falsch. Imogen Thomas ist die gesuchte frau


----------



## AL2016W (20 Nov. 2012)

So hier noch schnell das Beweisfoto



​


----------



## eis (21 Nov. 2012)

@AL2016W

Schön das du gleich selbst aufgelöst hast, kann ich mir das sparen.
Und zur Info für dich. Du bist drann.


----------



## AL2016W (21 Nov. 2012)

So und hier kommt das neue Bild fürs Quiz



​


----------



## Liink (22 Nov. 2012)

hm... vielleicht rihanna?
obwohl sie eigentlich meistens nix drunter hat ^^


----------



## AL2016W (22 Nov. 2012)

Also Rihanna ist es schonmal nicht sie hat ja was drunter


----------



## Sachse (22 Nov. 2012)

ich meine mich dran zu erinnern, das Leighton Meester mal so rumgerannt ist


----------



## AL2016W (22 Nov. 2012)

Das kann sein das sie mal sowas an hatte. Aber die Person auf dem Bild ist es nicht


----------



## blueeyes1973 (23 Nov. 2012)

Also ich würde auf Diana Ross tippen.


----------



## AL2016W (23 Nov. 2012)

Nein auch die ist es nicht


----------



## Grandsenior (29 Nov. 2012)

Wie sieht's aus mit Victoria Beckham ?


----------



## AL2016W (29 Nov. 2012)

So da keine Vorschläge macht geb ich mal nen Tip. Die gesuchte Person ist am 9. Mai 1985 geboren


----------



## AL2016W (29 Nov. 2012)

Victoria Beckham ist es nicht


----------



## udolf82 (29 Nov. 2012)

Knight Rider? - ne, moment, ich überleg nochmal


----------



## eis (29 Nov. 2012)

Keira Knightley :WOW:


----------



## Hustensirup (29 Nov. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Keira Knightley :WOW:



Die ist im März geboren und noch dazu an einem ganz anderen Tag...

also ich tippe auf Audrina Padridge


----------



## Sachse (29 Nov. 2012)

Keira hat am 26.03. Geburtstag, aber bitte, Audrina hat mehr "junk in the trunk" 

Lily Allen


----------



## kuronekochan (30 Nov. 2012)

claudia schiffer?


----------



## AL2016W (30 Nov. 2012)

Hustensirup schrieb:


> Die ist im März geboren und noch dazu an einem ganz anderen Tag...
> 
> also ich tippe auf Audrina Padridge



Audrina Padridge ist die gesuchte Person





Hier das Lösungsbild​


----------



## Hustensirup (30 Nov. 2012)

Yeah :-D, aber ohne den Hinweis hätte ich es niemals im Leben erraten können, zumal es zuviele Stars gibt die Hand anlegen lassen ;-).

Wer ist das:


----------



## anywhere5 (1 Dez. 2012)

Keira Knightley


----------



## Hustensirup (2 Dez. 2012)

Ich grenze mal ein:
Aus Europa .

Ups... die Keira ist auch "Europäisch"...
na gut dann eben: Aus Deutschland.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Dez. 2012)

Naja, außer´m Stück blauen Stoff sieht frau ja eigentlich (fast) nix... - da kann frau nur´n name-dropping auf gut Glück machen:

Franziska van Almsick, Magdalena Neuner, Tanja Szewszczenko, Katie Witt, Silvie van der Vaart, Heidi Klum, Claudia Schiffer, Lena Gercke, Lena, Tina Ruland, Veronica Ferres, Nina Heinemann, Judith Rakers, Anne Will, Miriam Meckel, Birgit Klaus, Enie van de Mejklokjes, Ursula von der Leyen...???

...und...???

...iss was dabei, was in die richtige Richtung geht...???


----------



## blueeyes1973 (3 Dez. 2012)

Ist das überhaupt ein Busen?


----------



## Hustensirup (3 Dez. 2012)

Knapp vorbei... kann man da nicht sagen .
Ja es ist ein Busen.

Letzter Tipp:
Sie singt in einer Band und hat für die "Gala" gemoddelt.


----------



## eis (5 Dez. 2012)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt ein Busen?




zumindest kann man die Nippel sehen und es ist furchtbar kalt. :WOW:


----------



## Hustensirup (6 Dez. 2012)

Die Band heisst "Frida Gold".


----------



## AL2016W (7 Dez. 2012)

Alina Süggeler???


----------



## Hustensirup (8 Dez. 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Alina Süggeler???


:thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (9 Dez. 2012)

So hier ist das neue Bild







:thx:​


----------



## PromiFan (9 Dez. 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> So hier ist das neue Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Dez. 2012)

Jule Böwe?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (10 Dez. 2012)

Bundeswehrverpackung???


----------



## AL2016W (10 Dez. 2012)

Also bis jetzt sind alle drei Antworten falsch. Dann mal ein kleiner Tip sie trägt die Uniform in einem Film


----------



## arister (10 Dez. 2012)

Das war zu viel verraten - ich komme allerdings trotzdem nicht auf den Namen!


----------



## eis (11 Dez. 2012)

*Karolina Kurkova*







​


----------



## AL2016W (11 Dez. 2012)

Die Antwort ist richtig scheinbar war mein Tip doch zu aufschlussreich 



​


----------



## dagger (12 Dez. 2012)

ne hübsche!


----------



## PromiFan (12 Dez. 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist richtig scheinbar war mein Tip doch zu aufschlussreich
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Na, ich bin trotzdem nicht auf die Lösung gekommen, aber bisher kannte ich diese süße Maus noch gar nicht. Danke fürs posten! Wo kann man sie denn sehen?


----------



## eis (13 Dez. 2012)

*Und nun mal blanke Tatsachen. Wo sind die (Aus)kenner ?*



​


----------



## PromiFan (13 Dez. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> *Und nun mal blanke Tatsachen. Wo sind die (Aus)kenner ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber es sind verdammt gut aussehende Titten! Das kann ich schon mal sagen


----------



## willis (14 Dez. 2012)

erinnert mich son bißchen an

Heather Graham


----------



## eis (14 Dez. 2012)

willis schrieb:


> erinnert mich son bißchen an Heather Graham


Erinnerungen sind schön, bestimmt auch die an Heather Graham, aber das sind nicht die T _ _ _ _ _ dieser Dame. ​


----------



## Fratze (14 Dez. 2012)

frei von der leber weg würd ich sagen Lucy Pinder


----------



## eis (14 Dez. 2012)

Fratze schrieb:


> frei von der leber weg würd ich sagen Lucy Pinder



 Nööööööööööö, iss falsch.


----------



## JollyJumper111 (15 Dez. 2012)

mmm

würde auf Janine Habeck tippen?!? :drip:


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

ich schätze:

Monica Ivancan


----------



## eis (15 Dez. 2012)

Leider ist beides nicht richtig.  1.Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist blond.​


----------



## willis (16 Dez. 2012)

ich wieder, ähm






Ina Weisse?


----------



## eis (17 Dez. 2012)

willis schrieb:


> Ina Weisse?



Leider auch falsch.  
1. Hinweis war: Die Gesuchte ist *blond*.
2. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist *Engländerin*.​


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Dez. 2012)

Na, dann vielleicht eine der üblichen Verdächtigen neben Lucy Pinder: Michelle Marsh, Lucy Clarkson, Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace, Heidi Montag (iss die eigentlich Engländerin...???)...


----------



## eis (18 Dez. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Na, dann vielleicht eine der üblichen Verdächtigen neben Lucy Pinder: Michelle Marsh, Lucy Clarkson, Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace, Heidi Montag (iss die eigentlich Engländerin...???)...



Soll ich mir Eine aussuchen von den 5 Genannten, oder hab ich das Spiel nicht verstanden.

Wenn du deine Frau (Freundin) fragst wann sie mal wieder mit dir ______ will und die Antwort lautet, Montag oder Dienstag oder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag oder Freitag, bist du dann zufrieden?  Übrigens ist die Form der "Anbauten" an denen sich wir Männer so gern ergötzen auch äußerst verschieden. Man hätte sich mal die Mühe machen können etwas genauer zu schauen. In diesem Sinne und du bist dran.

Michelle Marsh



​


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Dez. 2012)

...war also eine der üblichen Verdächtigen...

Da werde ich nu´ mal was zu Weihnachten raussuchen...


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Dez. 2012)

Also... Wer platzt hier fast aus dem Dekolleté?





P.S.: Das Bild ist auch schon der erste Tip...


----------



## PromiFan (19 Dez. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Also... Wer platzt hier fast aus dem Dekolleté?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, ist das Gina Lisa?


----------



## willis (19 Dez. 2012)

Wer zumTeufel ist Michelle March? Sorry, aber ich halte gar nichts von BB und ähnlichem

Zum neuen Quiz:

Könnte Andrea Nahles von der SPD beim Oktoberfest sein.


----------



## eis (19 Dez. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...war also eine der üblichen Verdächtigen...
> 
> Da werde ich nu´ mal was zu Weihnachten raussuchen...



Andrea Nahles ?  zu Weihnachten ?  muß ich leider ablehnen !!


----------



## Fratze (20 Dez. 2012)

Andrea Nahles zu Weihnachten muss wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Dez. 2012)

Wieso nich´...???





Ein so herzhaftes Prosit der Gemütlichkeit gibt´s so schnell von keiner/m andere PolitikerIn:thumbup:

Frohe Weihnachten und glueck09


----------



## willis (20 Dez. 2012)

Ok, ich glaub, ich bin dran 

Dann mal eine meiner Fav`s 

Bitteschön:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Dez. 2012)

Brigitte Nielsen?


----------



## kaestli (23 Dez. 2012)

ist es vll das Baby aus Dirty Dancing ;-)


----------



## Krone1 (26 Dez. 2012)

Ich würde sagen PAM oder Alyssa Milano.


----------



## willis (27 Dez. 2012)

@blueeyes - sie ist nicht blond
@kaestli - es ist nicht Jennifer Grey
@Karl - Du hat ein bißchen Recht sie ist US-Amerikanerin


----------



## PromiFan (27 Dez. 2012)

Hmm, kann es sein das es sich hier um Jennifer Morrison oder Jill Hennessey handelt?


----------



## SHOCKER (27 Dez. 2012)

Mutter Beimer ist es nicht....  Ist es die amerikanische Mutter B.?  In jungen Jahren?


----------



## willis (28 Dez. 2012)

@PromiFan - seeehr guter Geschmack, leider daneben
@SHOCKER - wer ist die amerikanische Mutter B.?

1. Tipp: US-Amerikanerin
2. Tipp: Oscarpreisträgerin


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Dez. 2012)

Halle Berry?


----------



## PromiFan (28 Dez. 2012)

Sharon Stone würde mir noch einfallen, aber die ist wieder blond oder Demi Moore, wobei Demi eher etwas flacher gebaut ist, hmm, schwierig, schwierig...


----------



## Tornald (29 Dez. 2012)

Ich glaube auch, dass es Halle Berry ist. 
Sollte es Halle Berry aber nicht sein, tippe ich auf Sandra Bullock.


----------



## willis (2 Jan. 2013)

Alles gute zum Neuen Jahr!!!!

@PromiFan: weiterhin guter Geschmack, aber weder Sharon noch Demi haben n Oscar... 
@Tornald: Sind beides seeehr schöne Frauen, aber sie sind s nicht

1. Tipp: US-Amerikanerin
2. Tipp: Oscarpreisträgerin
3. Tipp: Das Pic ist 90° gedreht


----------



## sternlich (2 Jan. 2013)

keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tornald (2 Jan. 2013)

@willis
Als Du den Tipp gabst, dass die gesuchte Frau Oscarpreisträgerin ist, habe ich auch Hilary Swank und Natalie Portman in Erwägung gezogen, aber gleich wieder verworfen, weil beide, so weit ich weiß, blond sind, wenn auch nicht unbedingt hellblond. Jetzt frage ich mich oder frage besser Dich, willis, ob Du nur _Hell_blonde ausgeschlossen hast? Denn nach Deinem dritten Tipp deutet IMHO noch mehr darauf hin, dass es eine der beiden Genannten ist. Hilary Swank hat ihren Oscar für _Million Dollar Baby_ bekommen, wo sie eine ehrgeizige Boxerin spielt. Wenn das Bild um 90° gedreht ist, könnte sie gerade im Boxring auf die Matte gefallen sein oder sie ist gerade sonstwie beim Training. Natalie Portman hat ihren Oscar für _Black Swan_ bekommen, wo sie eine Balletttänzerin spielt. Da könnte das auch ein Bild vom Training oder vom Auftritt in dem Film sein. Da Natalie Portman in dem Film aber ziemlich dünn war, passen die Brüste wohl besser zu Hilary Swank. 
Daher mein erster Tipp: Hilary Swank
Zweiter Tipp: Natalie Portman


----------



## Sachse (2 Jan. 2013)

kommt drauf an, ob für Haupt- oder Nebenrolle 

bei Hauptrolle tipp ich eher auf Charlize Theron, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob du überhaupt weißt, das sie seit ner Weile US-Staatsangehörige ist


----------



## Krone1 (3 Jan. 2013)

Ich tippe auf Kim Basinger


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Jan. 2013)

also die liegt auf der rechten Seite der Kopf müsste links sein die Möpse schwabbeln auch in die richtige Richtung .....  Kopf verböcht !!! 
glaub 
Jessica Biel


----------



## willis (8 Jan. 2013)

Sorry Leute, war n paar Tage mal wech...

@sternlich Du bist wenigstens ehrlich 
@Sachse Charlize ist zwar Oscarpreisträgerin, aber dann doch sowas von blond 
@Karl Kim ist auch Oscarpreisträgerin, aber eben auch blond, sorry 
@NAFFTIE Jessie ist der Oberhammer, aber sie ist es leider auch nicht 
bleibt also nur ? richtig:

Tornald: ...passen die Brüste wohl besser zu Hilary Swank :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Nicht aus dem Oscar Film, nicht vom Training, einfach nur n Pic, wo Mann sich gern dazu legen will!

Bitteschöööön:


----------



## Tornald (8 Jan. 2013)

@willis
Ein sehr schönes Bild von Hilary Swank. Das kannte ich noch nicht, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich noch etwas eher auf Hilary Swank gekommen! 



Und nun viel Spaß beim Erraten der nächsten Dame:


----------



## glennd (9 Jan. 2013)

Samantha Fox


----------



## Krone1 (9 Jan. 2013)

Eva Mendes


----------



## Tornald (9 Jan. 2013)

Es handelt sich weder um Samantha Fox noch um Eva Mendes.


----------



## Krone1 (9 Jan. 2013)

Coco Austin


----------



## Tornald (9 Jan. 2013)

Auch Coco ist es nicht.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (9 Jan. 2013)

Denis Milani


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Jan. 2013)

Eine der üblichen Verdächtigen? Lucy Becker? Lucy Pinder? Michelle Marsh? Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace?


----------



## Tornald (9 Jan. 2013)

Gratulation *blueeyes1973!*


Denise Milani ist die Gesuchte! Hier das ganze Bild:


----------



## rex2808 (14 Jan. 2013)

vieleicht ist es ja .Nadja abd el Farrag


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Jan. 2013)

@rex

Rätsel iss schon gelöst...moin099 - wir warten hier nur gerade darauf, dass "blueeyes" ein neues Rätsel einstellt...:zzzzzz:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (16 Jan. 2013)

Sorry, habe kein geeignetes Bild, kann daher auch keins einstellen. Wäre dankbar für ein Bild von einem anderen.


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Jan. 2013)

rex schrieb:


> yep feldbusch


Hallooo!!!:claudi:


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Jan. 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Sorry, habe kein geeignetes Bild, kann daher auch keins einstellen. Wäre dankbar für ein Bild von einem anderen.



...dann such´ ich mal eins raus...


----------



## eis (19 Jan. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...dann such´ ich mal eins raus...



Du suchst schon ziemlich lange.  Keine Titten zu finden ?


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Jan. 2013)

Moooooment noch...


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Jan. 2013)

So, aber jetzt...

Wer sonnt sich hier im September 2012 am Strand in Spanien ohne Bikini-Oberteil?





btw: Das waren jetzt gleich zwei Tips gratis obendrauf als Ausgleich für die lange Wartezeit...engel09


----------



## Freibier (24 Jan. 2013)

Ist es Penelope Cruz ?


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Jan. 2013)

Nein! Sie kommt aber aus Europa.


----------



## HaftzumBefehl (26 Jan. 2013)

ist es heidi klum ?


----------



## ghandi05 (26 Jan. 2013)

verona feldbusch


----------



## blueeyes1973 (26 Jan. 2013)

Claudia Schiffer?


----------



## willis (26 Jan. 2013)

Ich tipp mal auf Kate Moss..


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Jan. 2013)

willis schrieb:


> Ich tipp mal auf Kate Moss..



@willis

Du hast recht, es ist - mal wieder - Kate Moss, die ihr Bikini-Oberteil irgendwo verbummelt hatte:


----------



## eis (3 Feb. 2013)

... und weiter, bitte.


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Feb. 2013)

@willis wäre jetzt dran:mussweg:


----------



## willis (10 Feb. 2013)

bin n bißchen im ZeitStreß - Tschuldigung!!

hier meine Auserwählte:



 

Viel Spaß beim Rätseln


----------



## h4kun4m4t4t4 (11 Feb. 2013)

darf ich lösen? 

*Bar Refaeli*

hier der Beweis:


----------



## willis (11 Feb. 2013)

h4kun4m4t4t4 schrieb:


> darf ich lösen?
> 
> *Bar Refaeli*
> 
> hier der Beweis:


 
Der sachse hat`s schon gesagt, Bild ist richtig, Name ist falsch!!!


----------



## h4kun4m4t4t4 (11 Feb. 2013)

Ups, da hab ich wohl gleich 2 Fehler gemacht!
sry fürs hotlinken....

auf dem Bild sollte es sich dann doch um * Lisa Maria Potthoff* handeln.

So hier dann mal neue *Titten*:



 

viel Spaß ;P


----------



## bubua4b5 (17 Feb. 2013)

Mila Kunis?!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (19 Feb. 2013)

Katja Woywood?


----------



## noelle (21 Feb. 2013)

Helga Feddersen?


----------



## ditsch (23 Feb. 2013)

Nicole Kidman ?


----------



## eis (25 Feb. 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre heißt der Thread hier *Tittenquiz* und nicht *Nippelquiz*.


----------



## watzi241235 (26 Feb. 2013)

Keri Russell?


----------



## evrykind (3 März 2013)

also ich denke es ist die heidi klum


----------



## Amonikable (4 März 2013)

evrykind schrieb:


> also ich denke es ist die heidi klum



Ne ne du, wohl eher nicht^^


----------



## Amonikable (4 März 2013)

Olivia Wilde


oder sind da die Nippel zu spitz für?


----------



## eis (11 März 2013)

Schon einen Monat und keine Tipps, ist ja eher langweilig als tittig.


----------



## Insan3 (15 März 2013)

haha nicht schlecHT ;9


----------



## eis (23 März 2013)

Da hier scheinbar nichts mehr passiert starte ich mal neu. 



​


----------



## DerVonNebenan (25 März 2013)

Bar Rafaeli?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 März 2013)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll die trägerin des gesuchten Körperteils etwas zu umschreiben. Wie etwa deutsch , musikerin oder ähnlich?:thx:​


----------



## max2004 (25 März 2013)

Halle Berry !?!

Danke fürs schöne Bild!


----------



## eis (26 März 2013)

Halle Berry oder Bar Rafaeli ist es nicht. 

1. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin und Model.


----------



## schokozipfel (26 März 2013)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley?


----------



## eis (26 März 2013)

schokozipfel schrieb:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley?



... leider auch unrichtig.


----------



## eis (26 März 2013)

1. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin und Model.

2. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte kommt aus England.


----------



## schokozipfel (26 März 2013)

ditsch schrieb:


> Nicole Kidman ?



auf Hawaii geboren und in Sydney aufgewachsen...


----------



## Mitsurugi (27 März 2013)

Ganz klar Kelly Brook!
Sieht man doch


----------



## eis (27 März 2013)

.... weder Nicole Kidman noch Kelly Brook. 

1. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin und Model.

2. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte kommt aus England. 

3. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte war im Dschungelcamp 2012.


----------



## schokozipfel (27 März 2013)

Helen Flanagan?


----------



## eis (28 März 2013)

schokozipfel schrieb:


> Helen Flanagan?



Das ist richtig und du bist dran. :thumbup:



​


----------



## Darklric (28 März 2013)

Heike Makkatsch.:thx:


----------



## eis (28 März 2013)

Darklric schrieb:


> Heike Makkatsch.:thx:



Was hast du denn geraucht ?? :WOW:


----------



## schokozipfel (29 März 2013)

Sooo, dann geht's weiter!


----------



## noelle (29 März 2013)

Das muss Rita Pavone sein.


----------



## schokozipfel (29 März 2013)

noelle schrieb:


> Das muss Rita Pavone sein.



Leider nein!


----------



## Holzauge (29 März 2013)

Julia Mancuso?


----------



## AL2016W (30 März 2013)

Ich glaube kate dennings ist die gesuchte person.


----------



## schokozipfel (30 März 2013)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ich glaube kate dennings ist die gesuchte person.



Richtig! Scheint mir ja zu einfach gewesen zu sein


----------



## AL2016W (30 März 2013)

Ne war eigentlich nur zufall hatte letztens bei msn nen bilder von ihr gesehen und wusste überhaupt nicht mehr den namen. Zufällig hab ich beim stöbern hier im forum einen user gefunden der sich so genannt hat wie die gesuchte person und ihr bild auch noch drin hatte. Also waren es sehr viele zufälle die dazu geführt haben das ich den namen rausbekommen habe. So das neue bild kommt heute abend


----------



## AL2016W (30 März 2013)

So hier das neue Bild





Das Motto ist einfach kann jeder​


----------



## Holzauge (30 März 2013)

Marika Kilius?


----------



## willbilder (31 März 2013)

Das ist Heidi Klum.


----------



## AL2016W (31 März 2013)

willbilder schrieb:


> Das ist Heidi Klum.


 
Ja die Antwort ist richtig.


----------



## willbilder (31 März 2013)

Dann hier das nächte Bild:


----------



## AL2016W (31 März 2013)

Das müsste Taylor Swift sein


----------



## willbilder (31 März 2013)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Das müsste Taylor Swift sein



Das ist richtig.


----------



## AL2016W (1 Apr. 2013)

So hier kommt das neue Bild



​


----------



## eis (2 Apr. 2013)

Ich sehe nur ein Minibildausschnitt mit blauem Shirt in dem nicht viel zu vermuten ist. 
Könnte auch ein Mann sein.


----------



## AL2016W (2 Apr. 2013)

Jetzt besser ??? 



​


----------



## willbilder (3 Apr. 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf Rachel Weisz.


----------



## Cav (3 Apr. 2013)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## AL2016W (3 Apr. 2013)

Cav schrieb:


> Mareile Höppner



Korrekt. Du bist dran.


----------



## Cav (3 Apr. 2013)

Wer ist das?


----------



## blackpanther (3 Apr. 2013)

ich tippe auf Joanna Krupa... hmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Cav (4 Apr. 2013)

Guter Versuch, aber leider falsch.
Weitere Tipps?


----------



## Holzauge (4 Apr. 2013)

Caterina Valente?


----------



## Cav (5 Apr. 2013)

Nein, leider auch nicht.
Ich geb mal einen kleinen Tipp:

Die Gesuchte ist zwischen *30 und 40 Jahren alt*.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (6 Apr. 2013)

Wo ist denn das Bild von Mareile Höppner?


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2013)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## Cav (8 Apr. 2013)

Auch ein guter Versuch, aber nein.

Noch ein zweiter Tipp: *Sie kommt aus Europa.*


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Apr. 2013)

Anne Will iss ja nu´ nicht mehr in dem passenden Alter - ansonsten hat sie auch oft solche Dekolletés getragen - Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Krone1 (9 Apr. 2013)

Mirjam Weichselbraun?


----------



## Cav (10 Apr. 2013)

Ihr seid wirklich nah dran. 

Sie hat den gleichen Beruf wie die genannten drei: Die Gesuchte ist *Moderatorin.*


----------



## Krone1 (10 Apr. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross oder Lena Gercke ?


----------



## Cav (10 Apr. 2013)

Nein, Lena ist aber auch noch nicht Ü30. 

Noch ein letzter Tipp: *Sie kommt nicht aus Deutschland, ist allerdings beim deutschen TV tätig.*


----------



## willbilder (10 Apr. 2013)

Ist es Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Cav (11 Apr. 2013)

Nein. 
Michelle Hunziker wurde außerdem schon genannt.


----------



## Krone1 (11 Apr. 2013)

Vieleicht Nazan Eckes oder Sylvie van der Vaart ?


----------



## Cav (11 Apr. 2013)

Richtig, es ist Sylvie. :thumbup:





Karl158 du bist dran.


----------



## Krone1 (11 Apr. 2013)

Wer ist das?


----------



## Cav (11 Apr. 2013)

Das müsste nicht die Moderatorin, sondern eine Let's Dance-Teilnehmerin sein: Isabel Edvardsson?


----------



## Rotbenzi (11 Apr. 2013)

Sexy Kylie


----------



## Krone1 (12 Apr. 2013)

Cav
Das ging aber schnell
Gratuliere


----------



## Cav (12 Apr. 2013)

:thx:

Wer ist das?


----------



## Krone1 (12 Apr. 2013)

Daniela Katzenberger.?


----------



## Cav (13 Apr. 2013)

Nein, leider falsch.

Weitere Ideen?


----------



## bene105 (13 Apr. 2013)

Sonja Kraus


----------



## Cav (14 Apr. 2013)

Ne, stimmt leider nicht.

Ein kleiner Tipp: *Die Gesuchte kommt nicht aus Deutschland.*


----------



## bene105 (14 Apr. 2013)

Schwer.....Tara Reid


----------



## martin.man (14 Apr. 2013)

britney spears vielleicht?


----------



## Cav (14 Apr. 2013)

Die richtige Antwort war noch nicht dabei, aber das Land stimmt: *Sie kommt aus den USA.*


----------



## blueeyes1973 (16 Apr. 2013)

Vielleicht Mel B.?


----------



## Cav (16 Apr. 2013)

Ne, leider falsch.

Hier nochmal das erste Bild:




Und hier als Hilfe noch ein Zweites. (Das ist natürlich die gleiche Dame wie auf Bild 1. )




Der Tipp war: *Sie kommt aus den USA.*


----------



## Krone1 (16 Apr. 2013)

Alyssa Milano?


----------



## bene105 (17 Apr. 2013)

Karl158 schrieb:


> Alyssa Milano?



Gute Antwort! Da schließe ich mich an....und?


----------



## Cav (17 Apr. 2013)

Stimmt leider nicht, aber was das Alter angeht passt die Richtung:
*Die Gesuchte ist älter als 40.*


----------



## subsero (19 Apr. 2013)

die heidi klum


----------



## Cav (20 Apr. 2013)

Nein, leider auch nicht richtig.

Hier noch ein Tipp, der weiter helfen dürfte: *Sie ist Schauspielerin.*


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Apr. 2013)

Halle Berry?


----------



## Cav (22 Apr. 2013)

Nein, leider auch knapp daneben. 
Noch ein Tipp: *Sie spielt in einer (auch in Deutschland) sehr populären Serie mit.*


----------



## Freibier (22 Apr. 2013)

vlt. Teri Hatcher ?


----------



## Cav (22 Apr. 2013)

Nein, leider falsch.
Noch ein Hinweis: Die Serie für die die Gesuchte vor allem bekannt ist, ist eine *amerikanische Krimiserie.*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Apr. 2013)

Ich denke das ist die Tochter von Jane Mansfield:" Mariska Hargitay" ​


----------



## Cav (22 Apr. 2013)

Nahe dran, aber Law&Order ist nicht die Serie. Es ist eine andere, noch bekanntere Krimireihe.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Apr. 2013)

Marge Helgenberger​


----------



## Sachse (22 Apr. 2013)

sorry Schwerer, aber Marc is über 50 und da sieht das nicht nach plastic bomber aus 

is Eva LaRue


----------



## Cav (22 Apr. 2013)

Sachse hats, es ist Eva LaRue aka Natalia Boa Vista aus CSI:Miami!


----------



## Sachse (22 Apr. 2013)

weiter geht's



​


----------



## Freibier (23 Apr. 2013)

Jessica Alba :drip:


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Apr. 2013)

Miley Cyrus?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (29 Apr. 2013)

Irgend ein Teeny-Star. Aber sorry, da passe ich.


----------



## Krone1 (30 Apr. 2013)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Sachse (30 Apr. 2013)

sorry, etwas verschwitzt 

Jessica is richtig



​


----------



## Freibier (30 Apr. 2013)

Mit dieser schönen Frau gehts weiter


----------



## Krone1 (30 Apr. 2013)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Freibier (1 Mai 2013)

leider falsch 

Hier der erste gute Tipp,
die gesuchte dame kommt nicht aus Amerika weder Nord noch Südamerika.

Auf eines neues


----------



## Krone1 (1 Mai 2013)

Diana Amft?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (2 Mai 2013)

Letzteres ist ein guter Tipp meines Erachtens


----------



## Freibier (2 Mai 2013)

die gesuchte Frau ist eine Sängerin

gleiche Titten 



.. nur etwas gebräunt


----------



## Krone1 (3 Mai 2013)

Geri Halliwell oder vielleicht Sarah Brightman?


----------



## Freibier (3 Mai 2013)

Die Dame ist vor allen durch das mitwirken in einem Pop-duo ( Auflösung 2011/ trotzdem die erfolgreichste Gruppe der Musikgeschichte in ihren Land) anfang des letzten Jahrzehnt's bekannt.

nun wird's langsam einfach


----------



## Tornald (3 Mai 2013)

Das ist Lena Katina vom Pop-Duo t.A.T.u.!


----------



## Freibier (3 Mai 2013)

richtig ! :thumbup:





it's your turn Tornald


----------



## Tornald (4 Mai 2013)

Danke.
Und hier nun das nächste Rätsel: 





Welcher Frau gehören diese prachtvollen Titten?


----------



## Cav (5 Mai 2013)

Katie Price?


----------



## Tornald (5 Mai 2013)

Katie Price ist es nicht. Aber die Gesuchte kommt aus Europa!


----------



## dortmund09 (5 Mai 2013)

Also ich würde auch auf Verona Pooth tippen


----------



## Krone1 (5 Mai 2013)

Samantha Fox ?


----------



## Tornald (5 Mai 2013)

Weder Verona Pooth noch Samantha Fox. 
Aber die Gesuchte hat die selbe Nationalität wie Verona Pooth!


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Mai 2013)

Also wenn es weder Katie noch Verona iss - vielleicht Jessica Jordan?


----------



## Tornald (6 Mai 2013)

Jessica Jordan ist es nicht. Sie ist AFAIK auch keine Deutsche? ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Mai 2013)

Naja, wer kommt denn sonst noch so aus Bolivien...??? Pamela Anderson ja wohl nicht...


----------



## Tornald (7 Mai 2013)

Damit es keine Verwirrung gibt: Die zu erratene Frau ist_ Deutsche_!


----------



## Donja (7 Mai 2013)

Kader Loth


----------



## Tornald (7 Mai 2013)

Kader Loth ist es nicht! 

Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist durch den Playboy bekannt geworden!


----------



## Tornald (10 Mai 2013)

Die Gesuchte war sowohl im deutschen als auch im amerikanischen Playboy!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (11 Mai 2013)

Janine Habeck?


----------



## Tornald (11 Mai 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Janine Habeck?


Richtig, blueeyes1973! :thumbup:





Du bist nun dran, blueeyes1973!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (11 Mai 2013)

Da muß ich mal wieder wen bitten, für mich einzuspringen. Hab nämlich kein Bild...:-(


----------



## Tornald (11 Mai 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Da muß ich mal wieder wen bitten, für mich einzuspringen. Hab nämlich kein Bild...:-(


Schade, blueeyes1973. 
Na dann schiebe ich gleich noch mal ein Paar Titten zum Erraten hinterher:


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Mai 2013)

Victoria Silvsted?


----------



## Tornald (13 Mai 2013)

Victoria Silvstedt ist es nicht. 
Die Gesuchte übt aber den gleichen Job aus wie Victoria Silvstedt. Allerdings hat sie AFAIK noch nicht gesungen.


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Mai 2013)

Es iss jetz` nich` Heidi Klum...???


----------



## Tornald (15 Mai 2013)

Heidi Klum ist es nicht.
Die Gesuchte ist _keine_ Deutsche.


----------



## eis (15 Mai 2013)

Ich meine das ist *SEXY KELLY* Brook.:drip:


----------



## Tornald (16 Mai 2013)

eis schrieb:


> Ich meine das ist *SEXY KELLY* Brook.:drip:


Und damit hast Du vollkommen Recht, eis! :thumbup:





Nun sind wir gespannt auf die Titten, welche Du uns als nächstes präsentieren wirst, eis! ;-)


----------



## eis (16 Mai 2013)

*.... und weiter geht`s zum Thema*



​


----------



## blueeyes1973 (16 Mai 2013)

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## eis (18 Mai 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Pamela Anderson?



Nööööööööööööö


----------



## eis (19 Mai 2013)

1. Hinweis: *ENGLAND*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Mai 2013)

Victoria Beckham !!!


----------



## eis (20 Mai 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Victoria Beckham !!!



Ist auch nicht richtig, gibt aber auch der Körperbau von Fr. Beckham nicht her.


----------



## eis (21 Mai 2013)

1. Hinweis: *ENGLAND*

2. Hinweis: *GLAMOUR MODEL*


----------



## Tornald (21 Mai 2013)

*Sophie Howard! *


----------



## eis (22 Mai 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> *Sophie Howard! *


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Hammer diese Oberweite..........ähm Frau !!


----------



## alexkingston (22 Mai 2013)

DANKE PUR? ld


----------



## Tornald (22 Mai 2013)

eis schrieb:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Hammer diese Oberweite..........ähm Frau !!


 Dem stimme ich voll zu, eis! :thumbup::thx:




Und weiter geht es mit dem Ratespiel: 



Zu welcher Frau gehören diese Titten?


----------



## eis (24 Mai 2013)

_*Ich setz mal aus !! *_


----------



## Tornald (24 Mai 2013)

eis schrieb:


> _*Ich setz mal aus !! *_


Wieso? Wenn Du den Namen weißt, kannst Du ihn doch ruhig schreiben, eis. Oder willst Du erst einmal den anderen eine Chance lassen? So leicht scheint es ja nicht zu sein? Jedenfalls hatte noch niemand eine Idee... 


_1. Hinweis_: Die Dame kommt aus Übersee!


----------



## Cav (25 Mai 2013)

Adriana Lima


----------



## eis (25 Mai 2013)

Cav schrieb:


> Adriana Lima



Da bist du bestimmt mit dem nächsten "Rätsel" dran. :thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (25 Mai 2013)

So ist es! Gratulation, Cav! :thumbup: Wir warten nun auf das "Rätsel" von Dir! 


War wohl doch nicht so schiwierig?


----------



## Cav (26 Mai 2013)

:thx:

Here we go!


----------



## Cav (28 Mai 2013)

Ok, der erste Ausschnitt vom Ausschnitt war wirklich etwas klein. 
Das selbe Bild wie oben, nur größer:


----------



## Creek (30 Mai 2013)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Cav (1 Juni 2013)

Leider falsch.

Ein Tipp: Sie kommt aus *Deutschland*.


----------



## willbilder (1 Juni 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## sky602 (2 Juni 2013)

ich tippe auf Kunal Nayyar


----------



## blackpanther (10 Juni 2013)

sky602 schrieb:


> ich tippe auf Kunal Nayyar


:WOW: "Big Bang" :thx: so konnt ich wieder lachen 
Aber back on Topic...
Ist bestimmte einer von Bohlens verflossenen... Naddel oder Verona .... nur wer, kann mich net entscheiden ????


----------



## Cav (10 Juni 2013)

Bisher alles falsch.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Gesuchte sich mit Bohlen abgeben würde, obwohl sie vom Alter her in sein Beuteschema passt:
Sie ist zwischen *20 und 30 Jahre alt*.


----------



## Derausdemdorf (12 Juni 2013)

Charlotte Engelhardt in einem S.O.S T-Shirt?


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Juni 2013)

Öhhhmmm - Nora Tschirner?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (12 Juni 2013)

Zwischen 20 und 30? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Merker45 (12 Juni 2013)

Ich denk auch das es die Engelhardt ist.


----------



## Cav (13 Juni 2013)

Alle genannten haben schon die 30 überschritten, daher falsch. 
Noch ein Tipp: Sie arbeitet *nicht fürs Fernsehen (d.h. sie ist keine Schauspielerin, Moderatorin etc.).*


----------



## Mirajones (13 Juni 2013)

Toni Garrn?


----------



## blackpanther (13 Juni 2013)

Mirajones schrieb:


> Toni Garrn?



Ich gaub, dafür hat die noch zu wenig Busen ... scheint eher so in Richtung "Jordan Carver" zu gehen :WOW:


----------



## Cav (14 Juni 2013)

Altersgruppe stimmt, aber der richtige Name war noch nicht dabei.

Noch ein Tipp, der sollte jetzt zum Ziel führen: Sie ist *Sportlerin.*


----------



## Tornald (14 Juni 2013)

Julia Görges


----------



## Cav (14 Juni 2013)

Spiel, Satz und Sieg für Tornald!



 

Er verwandelt den Matchball und darf nun weiter machen.


----------



## Tornald (15 Juni 2013)

Dankeschön, Cav!


Und hier geht es nun weiter:


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juni 2013)

In nomine de patris et filius et spiritus sanctus: Das sieht sehr nach CSU aus: Ilse Aigner?unsure98


----------



## Tornald (17 Juni 2013)

Nein, Ilse Aigner ist es nicht!


----------



## Tornald (18 Juni 2013)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist _keine_ Politikerin!


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Juni 2013)

Dann vielleicht Marianne vom Duo Marianne & Michael oder die Sängerin der Egerländer Herzbub´n - oder sonst jemand aus diesem Volksmusik-Zirkus...???engel09


----------



## Tornald (19 Juni 2013)

Nein, Nicci. Die Gesuchte kommt nicht aus dem Volksmusik-Zirkus.


----------



## Tornald (20 Juni 2013)

2. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist_ keine _Sängerin!


----------



## Cav (21 Juni 2013)

Simone Ballack?


----------



## Tornald (21 Juni 2013)

Simone Ballack ist es auch nicht!


----------



## Derausdemdorf (23 Juni 2013)

Veronica Ferres?


----------



## Tornald (23 Juni 2013)

Veronica Ferres ist es auch nicht. 
Aber da kommt Ihr der Lösung schon wesentlich näher!


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Juni 2013)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## Tornald (24 Juni 2013)

Tina Ruland ist auch nicht weit daneben, aber ebenfalls nicht richtig!


----------



## Derausdemdorf (24 Juni 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> Veronica Ferres ist es auch nicht.
> Aber da kommt Ihr der Lösung schon wesentlich näher!



Verena Kerth? Die Neue vom Ferres Ex  würde ich mal so interpretieren.


----------



## Tornald (24 Juni 2013)

Derausdemdorf schrieb:


> Verena Kerth? Die Neue vom Ferres Ex  würde ich mal so interpretieren.



Optisch würde es ja ganz gut passen, auch wenn das mit der _Neuen von Ferres E_x auch schon wieder Geschichte ist: 









Mit _der Lösung schon wesentlich näher gekommen_ meine ich, dass nun auch der Beruf der Gesuchten gefunden ist.


3. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin!


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Juni 2013)

...ääähhh - und wer iss das jetzt...??? Die Spaghetti sind jedenfalls zu sehr durchgekocht, so labbrig wie sie da herunterhängen...


----------



## Tornald (26 Juni 2013)

Die Dame mit den zu sehr durchgekochten Spaghetti ist Verena Kerth und eben *nicht *die Gesuchte. 

Die Gesuchte ist so wie Veronica Ferres und Tina Ruland und anders als Verena Kerth von Beruf Schauspielerin. 
Und dann gibt es aber noch eine Gemeinsamkeit mit allen drei Damen:

4. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist blond!


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Juni 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> (...)
> 4. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist blond!



Das hatte ich befürchtet...

Ist Jeanette Biedermann eigentlich blond und Schauspielerin?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juni 2013)

Ich fürchte es ist Gaby Dohm​


----------



## Tornald (26 Juni 2013)

Es ist weder Jeanette Biedermann noch Gaby Dohm!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juni 2013)

Eva Habermann​


----------



## Tornald (26 Juni 2013)

Der Schwere hat die richtige Antwort inklusive Beweisbild gegeben! Gratulation! :thumbup:

Hier ist nun auch noch das Pic, aus dem ich den Tittenauschnitt genommen habe:






Der Schwere ist nun dran mit dem nächsten Rätsel!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Juni 2013)

Welche deutsche dunkelhaarige Dame mag wohl diese Prachtexemplare ihr Eigen nennen?




 
​


----------



## Derausdemdorf (27 Juni 2013)

Collien Fernandes???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Juni 2013)

ja stimmt Dr aus demdorf ist der experte was T..... Betrifft und darf nun Fortfahren mit dem nächste Bild



​


----------



## Derausdemdorf (27 Juni 2013)

So dann hoffe ich mal dass es nicht zu einfach ist


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Juni 2013)

Alt aber Bezahlt Uschi Glas?​


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juni 2013)

Das Dekolleté macht gleich "plopp" - Verona Pooth?


----------



## Derausdemdorf (28 Juni 2013)

Uschi Glas und Verona Pooth sind es nicht.
Die Gesuchte ist wie Uschi Glas auch Schauspielerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Juli 2013)

Andrea Sawatzki?


----------



## Derausdemdorf (1 Juli 2013)

Nein auch nicht.
Tipp: Die Gesuchte singt auch gerne mal über Wein


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Juli 2013)

Udo Jürgens wird es ja wohl nicht sein...

Vielleicht Vicky Leandros?


----------



## Derausdemdorf (3 Juli 2013)

Nein Vicky Leandros ist es auch nicht.
Tipp: Sie ist am 29.03.1980 in Breslau geboren
Über den Wein sang sie nicht alleine, ein Mann aus Helsinki war dabei


----------



## blueeyes1973 (3 Juli 2013)

Aus Helsinki? Etwa beim ESC?


----------



## Derausdemdorf (3 Juli 2013)

Nope, auch nicht.
Wann soll ich´s auflösen???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Juli 2013)

Summerwine Natalia Avelon 



​


----------



## Derausdemdorf (3 Juli 2013)

Gott sei dank, ich dachte das findet nie einer raus.
Hier das Bild


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Juli 2013)

Schauspielerin USA ,mit "Holz" berühmt geworden, und wie man unschwer erkennen kann nicht mit Holz vor der Hüttn​


----------



## Tornald (3 Juli 2013)

*Scarlett Johansson?*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juli 2013)

NÖ die ist es nicht
​


----------



## blueeyes1973 (9 Juli 2013)

Hatte ihr erster Film was mit Holz zu tun?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juli 2013)

War in dem Sinne kein Film, war eine Serie. Mit Holz im Titel​


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Juli 2013)

Paula Malcomson !?

Bin mir aber nicht sicher....


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juli 2013)

Nein Die ists auch nicht 

Kanadische Schauspielerin​


----------



## Broxy2846 (22 Juli 2013)

jennifer lawrence?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Juli 2013)

Nein, im Moment versucht sie sich darin "RACHE" zu nehmen​


----------



## willbilder (22 Juli 2013)

ist es Emily VanCamp?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Juli 2013)

richtig :thumbup:

 

Nun darfste weitermachen ​


----------



## willbilder (22 Juli 2013)

Dann ist hier das nächste Bild:


----------



## Broxy2846 (23 Juli 2013)

lucy pinder? hm obwohl, da wär es glaube ich mehr ^^


----------



## willbilder (23 Juli 2013)

Nein, sie ist Schauspielerin.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juli 2013)

Sorry bin eben ein Streber!

Es ist Tracy Spiridakos



​


----------



## willbilder (23 Juli 2013)

War wohl zu einfach.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juli 2013)

Sängerin​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2013)

Katy Perry


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juli 2013)

Nein Rolli sorry, ich vergas zu erwähnen Deutschsprachig​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2013)

Schöne Oberweite sagen wir mal Isabel Varell


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juli 2013)

Nö Rolli, sie ist jünger als Isabel​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2013)

Sagen wir mal Helene Fischer


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Juli 2013)

Nein Rolli auch nicht ​


----------



## flashpoint (25 Juli 2013)

Verona feldbusch


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juli 2013)

Hmmm... - also...


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juli 2013)

Hmmm, etwas altbackenes Blümchenmotiv - wer trägt denn sowas...? Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Juli 2013)

Nein es ist die Richtige noch nicht dabei

Aber die gesuchte hat " Mein Herz" im flug erobert​


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Juli 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Nein es ist die Richtige noch nicht dabei
> 
> Aber die gesuchte hat " Mein Herz" im erobert​



Ach, ich hatte es fast schon befürchtet - mit "Volksmusik" kenne ich mich nun grade gar nicht ausknast09 - vielleicht die Marianne ohne ihren Michael oder Stefanie Hertel oder Margot Hellwig...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juli 2013)

nein von denen ists keiner und auch keine "Volksmusik"​


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2013)

Nina Hagen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juli 2013)

Oh Oh Oh Rolli 



ne ne die auch nicht, jünger und soooooo hübsch​


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Juli 2013)

Alina Süggeler von "Frida Gold"? Das ist zwar nicht Volksmusik - aber auch schon so in der Richtung: Herz Schmerz ach wie schlimm ist das alles tralalalala:kotz:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Juli 2013)

Nöö aber tralalala ist schon richtig, sie hat es ger bergig

Das Land aus dem sie stammt und die Chinesen stellen zusammen etwa ein siebtel der Weltbevölkerung​


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Nöö aber tralalala ist schon richtig, sie hat es ger bergig
> 
> Das Land aus dem sie stammt und die Chinesen stellen zusammen etwa ein siebtel der Weltbevölkerung​



Ääääähhhh...


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2013)

Jetzt sag´ nicht, es ist Andrea Berg...


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2013)

Hohe Berge meinste vielleicht das Fräulein Menke


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2013)

...und falls es Fräulein Menke auch nicht ist: Helene Fischer - sie kommt aus Krasnojarsk - das klingt schon so wie wenn frau 10 Wodka intus hat - und so singt sie mit Verlaub auch...:mussweg:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juli 2013)

Vorletzter tip sie hat eine Castingshow gewonnen​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2013)

Aufm Bild hätte ich sie auch nicht erkannt, aber gibt ja Google 

Beatrice Egli?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juli 2013)

Juhuuuuu es ist die Schweizerin deren heimatland (wie viele länder) mit den chinesen 1/7 der weltbevölkerung stellt,die die Castingshow Dsds gewonnen hat, deren erste single "MEIN HERZ" heist. Super Süüss Auschaut und auch noch deutsch singt



​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2013)

Erstes Mal mitgemacht und gleich gewonnen  Dann geht's mal weiter mit... einer Nicht-Deutschen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juli 2013)

Ich lös mal



 

Abbie Cornish 

Sorry D13
​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juli 2013)

Deutsche Schauspielerin, in ihrer jetzigen serie liebt sie einen ehemaligen Clown.





​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2013)

Könnte es eventuell die Elisabeth Lanz sein? happy09

http://pics.wikifeet.com/Elisabeth-Lanz-Feet-474203.jpg


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juli 2013)

richtig gleich nochmal bitte:thumbup:



​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2013)

So diesmal Google-Bilder geprüft 



 

Deutsche


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2013)

Nadja Uhl


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Juli 2013)

Franziska van Almsick?


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2013)

Gibts doch gar nicht, wieder zu einfach? 

pofgo hat Recht :thumbup:


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2013)

möge der beste gewinnen  
kommt aus Amerika 



 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 38.811 Bytes = 37,90 KiB)​


----------



## Punisher (31 Juli 2013)

Salma Hayek oder Megan Fox


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2013)

leider nein


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2013)

Das ist ein 'Deal or no Deal' Promobild von *Meghan Markle*


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2013)

richtig Tool


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2013)

Neue Runde...


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Juli 2013)

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Victoria Beckham



korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Juli 2013)

Auf ein Neues


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Juli 2013)

ich habe das bild in meiner sammlung wegen der jeans, ich löse aber nicht:thx:​


----------



## blackpanther (1 Aug. 2013)

Ganz klar.... Isabell Varell


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Aug. 2013)

blackpanther schrieb:


> Ganz klar.... Isabell Varell



Richtig :thumbup:


----------



## blackpanther (3 Aug. 2013)

Oh Mann, dass wirklich nicht einfach... hab 10 Ausschnitte gemacht von den verschiedensten.. Grafiken bei "Herrn Google" bei der Bildersuche eingefügt und jedesmal ein Treffer... wird leider immer schwerer mit dem "Quiz" an sich, die Titten sind einfach zu schnell zu finden !. Aber hier mein Versuch.... Viel Spass beim raten.


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Aug. 2013)

Bar Refaeli?


----------



## blackpanther (5 Aug. 2013)

Bar Refaeli ist es nicht. Figur und Haare passen ungefähr, aber die gesuchte kommt aus Frankreich.


----------



## Tornald (6 Aug. 2013)

Laetitia Casta?


----------



## blackpanther (6 Aug. 2013)

Nein Sorry,Laetitia Casta ist es auch nicht. Sie ist kein Model sondern Schauspielerin.


----------



## joe heuer (6 Aug. 2013)

Wird es nicht langsam Zeit, diesen primitiven Kram langsam einzustellen? Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als wenn sich die Mehrheit der User nur noch für nackte Ärsche und Titten interessiert


----------



## Sachse (6 Aug. 2013)

joe heuer schrieb:


> Wird es nicht langsam Zeit, diesen primitiven Kram langsam einzustellen? Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als wenn sich die Mehrheit der User nur noch für nackte Ärsche und Titten interessiert



das ist ein Quiz, wo es darum geht, von nen Busen auf ne Frau zu schließen. Wenn's dir nicht passt, falscher Thread. Solange es hier recht lustig zu geht, gibt's kein Interesse, hier was einzustampfen

Und wenn's darum geht, was hier erlaubt und/oder geduldet wird, entscheiden wir Orangen und Roten


----------



## blackpanther (6 Aug. 2013)

joe heuer schrieb:


> Wird es nicht langsam Zeit, diesen primitiven Kram langsam einzustellen? Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als wenn sich die Mehrheit der User nur noch für nackte Ärsche und Titten interessiert



Die Prüderie greift leider immer mehr um sich. Wer sich nicht für


> nackte Ärsche und Titten


interessiert braucht hier nicht rein zu schauen und kann ins Kloster gehen, das I-net abstellen und sein Fernseher aus dem Fenster schmeisen... neee, besser jemandem geben, der ihn evt. benötigt. Aber Schwimmbad und Strand ist dann auch nicht, zu viel nacktes Fleisch. Oder sollen die Frauen dort dann in Nonnentracht zum schwimmen gehen? 
Die Überschrift sagt doch eigentlich alles. Warum hast du dann hier reingeschaut, wenn es dich stört? Es wird doch keiner gezwungen sich das anzuschauen.
Sorry aber so seh ich das!

EDIT: Aber nun back on Topic und den anderen viel Spass beim Quitz / Raten.


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2013)

Ludivine Sagnier? Oder Lea Seydoux?


----------



## pofgo (6 Aug. 2013)

Alizeé ?? eventuell


----------



## blackpanther (7 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ludivine Sagnier? Oder Lea Seydoux?



Lea Seydoux ist richtig! :thumbup:


----------



## tehmarine (9 Aug. 2013)

ich quizze auch gern


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Aug. 2013)

tehmarine schrieb:


> ich quizze auch gern



Ich gebe es auf, kein Bild gefunden, dass Google-Resistent ist, jemand anderes kann gerne weitermachen. Lea habe ich übrigens wirklich nur durch Raten gefunden


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf, kein Bild gefunden, dass Google-Resistent ist, jemand anderes kann gerne weitermachen. Lea habe ich übrigens wirklich nur durch Raten gefunden


Ich mach dan mal weiter





 

Tip: US Schauspielerin


----------



## blackpanther (9 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf, kein Bild gefunden, dass Google-Resistent ist, jemand anderes kann gerne weitermachen. Lea habe ich übrigens wirklich nur durch Raten gefunden



Leider gibt es so gut wie gar keine Fotos mehr, die Google-Resistent sind. Auch Auschnitte von Grafiken sind ganz einfach über die Suche zu finden.... "Heul"
Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin weiß ich auch wessen "Titten" das sind, aber ich löse jetzt noch nicht auf.
Dann ist mir leider noch eine Kleinigkeit aufgefallen... die Bildinfos verraten meist schon den Inhalt... Besser wir benennen das in Zukunft einfach um statt wie in meinem Beispiel z.B *Lea Seydoux_Ausschnitt* in *meine_Titten_Ausschitt* oder so ähnlich. Dachte gar nicht, dass beim hochladen auf einem Webbilderdienst das alles noch mit gespeichert wird, da der eigentliche Dateinamen oft nur noch eine Zahlen-Ziffer Kombi ist...Oh oh, nun hab ich aber für die Rater sehr viel an Input gegeben zum suchen


----------



## eis (10 Aug. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


>




....... da gab es noch kein _*PHOTOSHOP*_


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Aug. 2013)

Nu´ hab´ ich einfach mal nicht gegoogelt, weil ich hier ja keinen Suchdienst aufmachen will - deshalb einfach mal freihhändig getippt: Marilyn Monroe oder die Bardot - den Klamotten nach zu urteilen jedenfalls aus dieser Zeit...:mussweg:


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Aug. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Nu´ hab´ ich einfach mal nicht gegoogelt, weil ich hier ja keinen Suchdienst aufmachen will - deshalb einfach mal freihhändig getippt: Marilyn Monroe oder die Bardot - den Klamotten nach zu urteilen jedenfalls aus dieser Zeit...:mussweg:



Du hast Recht es ist Marilyn


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Aug. 2013)

Googeln ist wie abschreiben in der Schule einfach nur mogelnhause09


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Aug. 2013)

Na, dann such´ ich jetzt mal was raus...


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Aug. 2013)

So, etwas ganz Leichtes (auch ohne Google): Wer plantscht hier Oben Ohne im Wasser?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (14 Aug. 2013)

Kathy Price???


----------



## FootPhucker (14 Aug. 2013)

würd ich auch tippen


----------



## BossRami (15 Aug. 2013)

Katie Price


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Aug. 2013)

Genau!!! Hier die Boobs in alter Schönheit (vor der Verkleinerungs-OP):





Ich glaube, "blueeyes" ist als erster drauf gekommen:thumbup:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (19 Aug. 2013)

Danke, hab aber kein Bild parat. Lasse daher den anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Aug. 2013)

Ja, vielleicht können die dann ein neues Rätsel einstellen - sonst würde ich´s tun...


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Aug. 2013)

Ich mach mal weiter



 

US. Serien Star! Ganz Leicht Googlen ist Schummeln


----------



## blueeyes1973 (24 Aug. 2013)

Danke fürs Weitermachen!


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Aug. 2013)

Teri Hatcher?


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Aug. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Teri Hatcher?



Tut mir leid nicht Teri
Sie ist zurzeit in 2Serien zu sehen!


----------



## Hehnii (26 Aug. 2013)

Emily Deschanel?


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Aug. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Emily Deschanel?



Leider Falsch


----------



## Hehnii (26 Aug. 2013)

Also gut, dann nehme ich die Schwester Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Aug. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Also gut, dann nehme ich die Schwester Zooey Deschanel.



Tut mir leid es ist auch nicht Zooey
Tip. Streicholz Kopf


----------



## Hehnii (26 Aug. 2013)

Dann nehme ich Alyson Hannigan. Der Tipp hat es zu leicht gemacht. Das nächste Bitte schwerer. Danke!


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Aug. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich Alyson Hannigan. Der Tipp hat es zu leicht gemacht. Das nächste Bitte schwerer. Danke!



Richtig es ist Alyson Hannigan! na dann mach mal das nächste schwerer Hennii


----------



## Hehnii (27 Aug. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Richtig es ist Alyson Hannigan! na dann mach mal das nächste schwerer Hennii



Nein, nein die Rätsel erstellen überlasse ich Dir. Du sollst es nur ein wenig schwerer machen, oder nicht so präzise Tipps geben. Danke dafür! :thumbup:
Übrigens heiße ich "Hehnii". :angry:
Na dann.


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Aug. 2013)

Da Hehnii Verzichtet Solte ein/e andere/r weiter machen pleas09


----------



## Hehnii (27 Aug. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Da Hehnii Verzichtet Solte ein/e andere/r weiter machen pleas09



Ich dachte Du bist so gut "Akrueger1oo" und machst für mich weiter. 
Wäre Super wenn du das übernimmst. :thumbup:
Ich Danke Dir im voraus.


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Aug. 2013)

Na dann ratet mal schön


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Aug. 2013)

SylvesterStallone.....? ne ich denke 80 er jahre ..... Bo derrek oder so ... ich sach ma Bo derrek​


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Aug. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> SylvesterStallone.....? ne ich denke 80 er jahre ..... Bo derrek oder so ... ich sach ma Bo derrek​



Ich sach mal No zu Bo aber die 80er 90er und 2000er kommt schon hin:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (27 Aug. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Na dann ratet mal schön



Ich denke mal es ist Daryl Hannah. :thumbup:
Hier ist der Beweis:


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Aug. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es ist Daryl Hannah. :thumbup:
> Hier ist der Beweis:


Bingo!:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (28 Aug. 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Raten.



Ich hoffe es ist schwer genug.


----------



## pötzi (30 Aug. 2013)

Ursula Andress ?


----------



## Hehnii (30 Aug. 2013)

pötzi schrieb:


> Ursula Andress ?



Nein, die gute Ursula ist es nicht.


----------



## willbilder (30 Aug. 2013)

Ist es Kelly Brook?


----------



## Hehnii (30 Aug. 2013)

willbilder schrieb:


> Ist es Kelly Brook?



Nein, tut mir Leid, die ist es auch nicht.


----------



## njorgo (31 Aug. 2013)

find ich ne tolle Idee


----------



## Hehnii (31 Aug. 2013)

njorgo schrieb:


> find ich ne tolle Idee



Wenn das "ne tolle Idee" ist, dann drücke doch auf den Danke Button und rate natürlich auch mit.


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Sep. 2013)

Susan Summers ?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Susan Summers ?



Nein. Tut mir Leid "Akrueger100". Die ist es auch nicht. 
PS: Nach dem nächsten Rateversuch gebe ich den ersten Tipp.


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Sep. 2013)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das die gesuchte weibliche Person keine Deutsche ist !


----------



## Hehnii (2 Sep. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das die gesuchte weibliche Person keine Deutsche ist !



Du hast recht, sie ist weiblich  und sie ist eine US-Amerikanerin.
Sie ist Schauspielerin und Fotomodell, aber nicht sehr bekannt. 
Nach dem nächsten Versuch gibt es noch einen Tipp.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (2 Sep. 2013)

Lisa Marie?


----------



## Hehnii (2 Sep. 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Lisa Marie?



Sie ist es!:thumbup:
Waren die Tipps doch zu leicht oder kanntest Du das Bild? 
Hier für alle noch mal der Beweis das es Lisa Marie Smith ist:







Machst Du dann jetzt weiter "blueeyes1973"?


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

Ja, wenn keiner möchte mach ich mal weiter.
Heute nicht ganz "oben ohne", aber trotzdem schön anzuschauen.
Na dann ratet mal.


----------



## Terenc (11 Sep. 2013)

michelle hunziker


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

Terenc schrieb:


> michelle hunziker



Nein, Michelle ist es nicht.


----------



## Terenc (11 Sep. 2013)

vieleicht cameron diaz ?


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

Terenc schrieb:


> vieleicht cameron diaz ?



Nein, auch Cameron ist es nicht.


----------



## Terenc (11 Sep. 2013)

mmmmhhhh ist es eine Schauspielerin ?


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2013)

Charlize Theron?


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

Terenc schrieb:


> mmmmhhhh ist es eine Schauspielerin ?



Wir wollen doch das Rätsel nicht heute Abend schon lösen.
Noch gebe ich keine Tipps.


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Charlize Theron?



Nein, tut mir Leid d13, Charlize ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2013)

Katherine Heigel?


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Katherine Heigel?



Nein, auch Katherine ist es nicht.


----------



## pofgo (11 Sep. 2013)

mandy moore


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

pofgo schrieb:


> mandy moore



Richtig!!!!:thumbup:
Wie konnte das passieren?
Hier der Beweis:





Und der nächste bitte!


----------



## pofgo (11 Sep. 2013)

​
viel spaß


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Sep. 2013)

Also jedenfalls blond... - Holly Madison?


----------



## pofgo (12 Sep. 2013)

ne leider nicht
is ne schauspielerin aus us


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Sep. 2013)

Ich habs aber ich sachs nicht, bin gespannt ich kannte sie nicht, wenn ich nicht eben was gesucht hätte
​


----------



## blueeyes1973 (18 Sep. 2013)

Na komm, wers weiß, sollte es auch sagen.


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Sep. 2013)

Laura Harris?


----------



## pofgo (19 Sep. 2013)

ne leider nicht

spielt bei einer serie mit wo Charlie Sheen auch mitspielt


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Sep. 2013)

Courtney Thorn Smith ?


----------



## mrquake (22 Sep. 2013)

Shawnee Smith vielleicht?


----------



## pofgo (22 Sep. 2013)

ne beides stimmt nicht


----------



## celban (25 Sep. 2013)

Noureen DeWulf?


----------



## pofgo (29 Sep. 2013)

richtig


----------



## celban (29 Sep. 2013)

Hurrah!

Dann mach ich weiter...


----------



## blueeyes1973 (30 Sep. 2013)

Christine Neubauer?


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Sep. 2013)

Tina Ruland...


----------



## RollingSky (30 Sep. 2013)

Stefi Graf??


----------



## celban (30 Sep. 2013)

Noch kein Treffer aber Christine Neubauer ist am nähsten drann.


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Okt. 2013)

Andrea L´Arronge?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Okt. 2013)

veronica ferres
​


----------



## Herodius (3 Okt. 2013)

Ist es vielleicht die Sängerin Antonia aus Tirol


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Okt. 2013)

celban schrieb:


> Hurrah!
> 
> Dann mach ich weiter...



Huhu...!!!moin58 Isses nu´ Andrea L´Arronge?


----------



## celban (9 Okt. 2013)

Leider nein. Vorname beginnt mit K


----------



## Tornald (9 Okt. 2013)

*Katarina Witt *


----------



## celban (10 Okt. 2013)

Richtig


----------



## Tornald (13 Okt. 2013)

Und hier sind die nächsten Titten zum Erraten:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2013)

*Christina Hendricks*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (13 Okt. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Christina Hendricks*:thumbup::thumbup:



Das war wohl zu einfach?  :thumbup:





Gratulation, Marco2! Nun bist Du am Zug!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Nicci72 (14 Okt. 2013)

Anne Will, Birgit Klaus, Judith Rakers - oder eine andere Fernseh-Moderatorin, die vergessen hat, die Bluse richtig zuzuknöpfen...


----------



## adasdgrasdf (14 Okt. 2013)

Britt vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2013)

...die Gesuchte kommt aus den USA


----------



## MrGobo (16 Okt. 2013)

Carmen Electra ?


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2013)

Nee, singen tut sie aber !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Predator51 (17 Okt. 2013)

Fergie von den Black Eyed Peas?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2013)

No, die gesuchte ist weltbekannt !!!


----------



## achim0081500 (17 Okt. 2013)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2013)

...nee, isse nich`, VIEL BEKANNTER !!!:thumbup:

"without vou....."


----------



## Predator51 (17 Okt. 2013)

Brittney Spears?


----------



## Hobo30 (17 Okt. 2013)

Also das ist aber auch echt schwer.


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2013)

...Kennt denn hier keiner die Mar..Ca...:angry:


----------



## Hobo30 (17 Okt. 2013)

Avril Lavigne?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Okt. 2013)

:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Tornald (17 Okt. 2013)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2013)




----------



## eis (18 Okt. 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> Mariah Carey



Oh ja, Mariah quiekt bestimmt auch schön im Bett. :drip:


----------



## Tornald (18 Okt. 2013)

Und hier ist die nächste Quizfrage:


----------



## rururu (18 Okt. 2013)

Catherine Zeta Jones ?


----------



## Tornald (18 Okt. 2013)

Catherine Zeta Jones ist es nicht.


----------



## Creek (18 Okt. 2013)

Christina Hendricks?


----------



## Tornald (18 Okt. 2013)

Christina Hendricks ist es auch nicht.
Meinst Du, ich präsentiere Euch zweimal hintereinander die Titten von Christina Hendricks?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2013)

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Tornald (19 Okt. 2013)

Claudia Cardinale ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2013)

Wer denn ???


----------



## Tornald (19 Okt. 2013)

Na das ist doch Eure Aufgabe, den Namen zu erraten! 

_1. Hinweis:_ Nationalität: US-Amerikanerin


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2013)

*Madonna*......


----------



## Tornald (21 Okt. 2013)

Madonna ist es auch nicht. Aber die Haarfarbe stimmt.


_2. Hinweis:_ Haarfarbe: blond


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2013)

*Anna Nicole*


----------



## Tornald (21 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2013)

...mal wieder was leichtes !!!!


----------



## Tyrion1901 (21 Okt. 2013)

Giulia Siegel?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2013)

....no.......


----------



## AL2016W (21 Okt. 2013)

Ist das nicht Sonya Kraus!?!?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2013)

:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (21 Okt. 2013)

So hier das neue Quizbild:





Viel Spaß


----------



## Tornald (21 Okt. 2013)

Carmen Electra?


----------



## AL2016W (21 Okt. 2013)

Nein das war nix


----------



## Tornald (21 Okt. 2013)

Kelly Brook?


----------



## AL2016W (21 Okt. 2013)

Ne auch diese Frau ist es nicht


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2013)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Tyrion1901 (23 Okt. 2013)

Katie Holmes?


----------



## AL2016W (23 Okt. 2013)

Zu beidem muss ich nein sagen. Einen Versuch habt ihr noch dann geb ich den ersten Tip


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Okt. 2013)

Manuela Arcuri?


----------



## Gude (24 Okt. 2013)

Tyrion1901 schrieb:


> Katie Holmes?



Glaube auch


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2013)

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## AL2016W (24 Okt. 2013)

Ja Marco klarer Punkt für dich. Viel Spaß


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2013)

...au, das war nicht einfach....habe gegoogelt bis zum .....:angry:


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2013)

...jetzt kommt aber was ganz nettes !!!:thumbup::thumbup:



 :WOW::WOW:


----------



## AL2016W (24 Okt. 2013)

Das war zu einfach Ruth Moschner


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2013)

Juti !!!!:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (25 Okt. 2013)

Hier das neue Bild​


​


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2013)




----------



## ChaosPur1984 (29 Okt. 2013)

ich würde michelle hunziker tippen


----------



## AL2016W (29 Okt. 2013)

Nein, die Antwort ist falsch. Dann mal der erste Tip sie ist Schauspielerin.


----------



## skyllaking (29 Okt. 2013)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (29 Okt. 2013)

Leelee Sobieski?


----------



## AL2016W (29 Okt. 2013)

Zu beiden Vorschlägen muss ich nein sagen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2013)

*Sandra Bullock*


----------



## AL2016W (31 Okt. 2013)

Nein. Dann geb ich mal nen weiteren Tip die Haarfarbe ist blond


----------



## Freibier (31 Okt. 2013)

Ist es Barbara Schöneberger ?


----------



## AL2016W (31 Okt. 2013)

Nein leider auch falsch


----------



## Hehnii (31 Okt. 2013)

Katherine Heigl?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (31 Okt. 2013)

Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## AL2016W (31 Okt. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Katherine Heigl?



Hier du Huhn du hast das Korn gefunden 



​


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2013)

*Wer issen dit ????????*


----------



## Hehnii (2 Nov. 2013)

Tja, dann mach ich mal weiter. 

Nun ratet mal


----------



## Creek (2 Nov. 2013)

katy perry?


----------



## Hehnii (2 Nov. 2013)

Creek schrieb:


> katy perry?



Nein! Katy ist es nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Nov. 2013)

Veronica Ferres?


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Veronica Ferres?



Nein! Veronica ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Sachse (6 Nov. 2013)

dann gib mal ne Tipp, sieht amerikanisch aus


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> dann gib mal ne Tipp, sieht amerikanisch aus



Jetzt schon Tipps?
Und wie kommst Du auf amerikanisch?


----------



## Sachse (6 Nov. 2013)

so'n schönes Kleid trägt keine Deutsche


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> so'n schönes Kleid trägt keine Deutsche



Ok! Ich sage mal sie ist wirklich keine Deutsche! Du hast also recht "Sachse"! :thumbup:


----------



## Tyrion1901 (7 Nov. 2013)

Rachel McAdams??


----------



## ddd147 (7 Nov. 2013)

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

Peggy Bundy


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Tyrion1901 schrieb:


> Rachel McAdams??



Rachel ist es nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

ddd147 schrieb:


> Rebecca Romijn



Rebecca ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Peggy Bundy



Und Peggy ist es schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## Sachse (7 Nov. 2013)

Katy Perry?


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> Katy Perry?



Katy war doch schon 

Hayley Atwell


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> Katy Perry?



Katy hatten wir schon. Die ist es auch nicht. 
Ich gebe noch mal einen Tipp: Sie ist auch keine Amerikanerin.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

*...kommt die Dame aus Österreich ???*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...kommt die Dame aus Österreich ???*



Nein, aus Österreich ist sie auch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

*England ???*:angry:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *England ???*:angry:



Wir machen doch hier kein Länderraten! 
Aber aus England kommt sie auch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

...nun gib mal einen richtigen Tipp


----------



## Hehnii (7 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...nun gib mal einen richtigen Tipp



Ok! Noch ein Tipp zur Nacht: Sie ist eine Frau  und sie ist Schauspielerin. 
Na, jetzt vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2013)

*Joan Collins*


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Joan Collins*



Nein! Auch Joan ist es nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Katy war doch schon
> 
> Hayley Atwell



Ich hatte ganz und gar übersehen, das Du den Namen von meinem Schatzi Hayley  noch angegeben hast. Aber das wäre zu einfach. 
Ihr müsst Euch schon ein wenig anstrengen für Euer Geld!


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Nov. 2013)

Emma Stone


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Emma Stone



Nein, Emma ist es auch nicht. 
Nun noch ein Tipp. Ihr scheint Euch ja schwer zu tun.
Sie ist auch keine Europäerin!


----------



## Sachse (8 Nov. 2013)

Salma Hayek


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> Salma Hayek



Nein, Salma ist es auch nicht.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (9 Nov. 2013)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Nov. 2013)

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## Hehnii (9 Nov. 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Penelope Cruz





Nicci72 schrieb:


> Gisele Bündchen



Nein, auch Penelope und Gisele sind es nicht.


----------



## Watamellinz (14 Nov. 2013)

Cobie Smulders?


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Watamellinz schrieb:


> Cobie Smulders?



Ich werd bekloppt! 
Wie bist da jetzt darauf gekommen? :angry:
Glückwunsch! :thumbup:
Ist auf jeden Fall richtig. Hier der Beweis:







Dann darfst Du jetzt weitermachen.


----------



## Watamellinz (15 Nov. 2013)

Mir kam die Form direkt bekannt vor. Es war vor ein paar Jahren in einer Bar in New York, als ich herüberschaute und sie sogleich.. Nein, kleiner Spaß.


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Nov. 2013)

Ist es *Alicia Keys ?*


----------



## Watamellinz (16 Nov. 2013)

Nein, aber war schon ganz gut


----------



## Derausdemdorf (16 Nov. 2013)

Adriana Lima?
Kein Plan warum


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## didi0815 (16 Nov. 2013)

Helle Berry?


----------



## Watamellinz (17 Nov. 2013)

Nein, keine von denen. Ist etwas schwerer. 

Tipp: Amerikanische Sängerin


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Rihanna vielleicht? Wobei die Kleidung nicht zu ihr passen würde.


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Rihanna vielleicht? Wobei die Kleidung nicht zu ihr passen würde.



Ich hätte jetzt auch auf Rihanna getippt...unsure98


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Nov. 2013)

... oder vielleicht doch Beyoncé Knowles...???


----------



## Watamellinz (19 Nov. 2013)

Nein. Es ist wirklich verdammt schwer, daher gebe ich noch einen Tipp: Hat einen VMA gewonnen.


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

Christina Aguilera vielleicht?


----------



## Jolie_Addiction (20 Nov. 2013)

Selena Gomez ?


----------



## Watamellinz (21 Nov. 2013)

Nein, sie ist schon schwarz.


----------



## willbilder (21 Nov. 2013)

Leona Lewis?


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Christina Milian?


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Nov. 2013)

...iss auch nich´ ihr Stil - aber vielleicht doch Lil Kim...???


----------



## Watamellinz (26 Nov. 2013)

Nein, scheint wirklich keiner drauf zu kommen  Ist aber auch wirklich schwer!

Noch ein Tipp: http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~whitehouse/ipsn09competition/tightRope.jpg


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Janelle Monae ? oder wie die sich schreibt


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Kelly Rowland vielleicht?


----------



## Watamellinz (28 Nov. 2013)

Ravenhearst schrieb:


> Janelle Monae ? oder wie die sich schreibt



Jaa wir haben einen Gewinner :WOW:


----------



## Ravenhearst (29 Nov. 2013)

Gut dann bin ich wohl jetzt dran. Hoffentlich kam meine Gesuchte noch nicht vor.


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Megan Fox vielleicht?


----------



## Ravenhearst (29 Nov. 2013)

Leider nein


----------



## Tyrion1901 (1 Dez. 2013)

Elizabeth Hurley?


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Jennifer Lopez vielleicht?


----------



## Ravenhearst (2 Dez. 2013)

Beide nicht nein.


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Rachel Bilson?


----------



## Freibier (3 Dez. 2013)

Leah Remini ?


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

Kelly Brook vielleicht?


----------



## Ravenhearst (4 Dez. 2013)

Keine von den 3, sorry.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Dez. 2013)

*Kate Beckinsale*


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2013)

*...und wat nu ????*


----------



## Cav (23 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt bist du an der Reihe ein Rätsel zu posten.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2013)

.....und wieder mal was leichtes !!!!


----------



## zzzzz (27 Dez. 2013)

Judith Rakers??


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Dez. 2013)

Ashley Tisdale?


----------



## Entrador (28 Dez. 2013)

vll....sabrina setlur?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2013)

*...nicht dabei !!!*

*...sieht man oft auf Sat1 !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (1 Jan. 2014)

Annika Kipp


----------



## imaplaya (2 Jan. 2014)

Ina DietZ?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2014)

...Sat1 FFS......bleibt nicht mehr viel, oder ??:thumbup:


----------



## camelchen7 (2 Jan. 2014)

Nice ..! Tippe auch auf Gina !


----------



## blueeyes1973 (3 Jan. 2014)

zu kleine Brüste, da kenne ich mich nicht aus!


----------



## alexkingston (3 Jan. 2014)

Haha woah nein duvet


----------



## Marco2 (3 Jan. 2014)

...nicht zu fassen, nur "Fachleute" hier 

...die hübsche blonde, kurzhaarige, sehr nette Moderatorin vom Sat1 FFS....:WOW::WOW:


----------



## AL2016W (3 Jan. 2014)

Kamilla Senjo?


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Ich nehme Marlene Lufen. 
 Aber sie ist ja dunkelhaarig.


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2014)

Diese Woche mit Marlene auf Sendung !!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Freibier (9 Jan. 2014)

Karen Heinrichs ?


----------



## AL2016W (9 Jan. 2014)

Das wäre jetzt auch mein Vorschlagen gewesen :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (9 Jan. 2014)

...da isse, die Maus :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Freibier (11 Jan. 2014)

Neue Runde, neues Glück !





Den ersten Tipp gibt es sogar gratis. 
Die gesuchte Frau ist blond.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2014)

*...könnte Britney Spears sein *


----------



## Broxy2846 (12 Jan. 2014)

kaley cuoco, screencap aus tbbt ^^


----------



## Freibier (12 Jan. 2014)

Vollkommen richtig, es ist Kaley Cuoco.





Wir sind gespannt wie das Quiz weitergeht.


----------



## Broxy2846 (14 Jan. 2014)

dann mal weiter, evtl etwas schwerer


----------



## pool21 (14 Jan. 2014)

Nina Agdal?


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2014)

*Genevieve Morton*:thumbup:


----------



## Broxy2846 (15 Jan. 2014)

jup, marco2 hats


----------



## Trigan (16 Jan. 2014)

Sehr sexy!
:thx:


----------



## Hehnii (16 Jan. 2014)

Na da bin ich ja auf Deine nächste gespannt Marco.


----------



## Marco2 (19 Jan. 2014)

*...???*


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Jan. 2014)

Melissa Joan Hart?


----------



## Hehnii (19 Jan. 2014)

Olivia Wilde vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2014)

...keine von beiden, ist eine Deutsche:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Jan. 2014)

Alexandra Maria Lara?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (20 Jan. 2014)

Eva Hassmann


----------



## AL2016W (20 Jan. 2014)

Das war einfach die Lösung lautet Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Das war einfach die Lösung lautet Britt Hagedorn








​:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## AL2016W (22 Jan. 2014)

Hier ist das neue Quizbild





Viel Spaß

​


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Jan. 2014)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## AL2016W (22 Jan. 2014)

Ja war wohl zu einfach


----------



## blueeyes1973 (23 Jan. 2014)

Und wo ist das Beweisbild?


----------



## AL2016W (23 Jan. 2014)

Wofür willst du nen Beweisbild? Wenn ich als Quizsteller gesagt habe das die Antwort richtig ist? Aber ich teile das Bild natürlich gerne 



​


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Jan. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ja war wohl zu einfach



Das lag am Dekolleté Jennifer Love Hewitt gehört zu den wenigen Celebrities, die fast immer schulterfrei tragen und auch immer fast aus dem Bandeau fallen...happy09

Ich such´ mal was Neues raus...


----------



## Sven09876 (28 Jan. 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Jan. 2014)

...Moooooment noch...


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Jetzt gib aber mal Gas! :angry:
Wir warten doch alle!


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Jetzt gib aber mal Gas! :angry:
> Wir warten doch alle!




So - wer trägt hier ´nen G-String und sonst nix?


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Kate Moss vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Jan. 2014)

Könnte Kate Moss sein, Kate Moss iss ja "topless hardcore" - aber sie iss es leider nich`. Die Antwort geht aber trotzdem schon mal in eine richtige Richtung!:thumbup:


----------



## FridolinH (31 Jan. 2014)

Demi Moore?


----------



## Marco2 (31 Jan. 2014)

...das Supermodel aus Bulgarien....Koleva Stanimira


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Feb. 2014)

Genau, Marco!:thumbup: Es ist Stanimira Koleva (2x):


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2014)

...*???*


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Feb. 2014)

???
Britt Hagedorn???


----------



## Marco2 (10 Feb. 2014)

...no...


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Feb. 2014)

...nich´ gut... Frauke Ludowig?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (13 Feb. 2014)

Da sieht man ja nichts von den Titten. Da kann ich leider dann auch nicht raten.


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2014)

...hat eine Sendung auf "ntv"..........


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2014)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Da sieht man ja nichts von den Titten. Da kann ich leider dann auch nicht raten.


...tja, das ist hart


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Feb. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...hat eine Sendung auf "ntv"..........



Naja, Sabine Christiansen wird´s nich´ sein - die trägt solchen Blümchen-Schnickschnack nich´ - also Eva Imhof oder Valeska Homburg...???


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2014)

...ist auch bei "RTL Punkt 6" zu sehen
...hatte letzte Woche Geburtstag !!


----------



## AL2016W (14 Feb. 2014)

Also ich lös dann einfach mal die gesuchte Person ist Jennifer Knäble ​


----------



## Marco2 (15 Feb. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Also ich lös dann einfach mal die gesuchte Person ist Jennifer Knäble ​








​:thumbup::thx:


----------



## AL2016W (15 Feb. 2014)

So hier das neue Bild





Viel Spaß​


----------



## blueeyes1973 (17 Feb. 2014)

collien fernandes


----------



## AL2016W (17 Feb. 2014)

Ne dann hätte sich Collien die ja verkleinern müssen


----------



## noel1313 (17 Feb. 2014)

rihanna???


----------



## AL2016W (17 Feb. 2014)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Feb. 2014)

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## AL2016W (19 Feb. 2014)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2014)

Verona:WOW:


----------



## AL2016W (20 Feb. 2014)

Ähhh nö. Die gesuchte Person ist in deutsch.


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Feb. 2014)

äääh Tina Ruland?


----------



## AL2016W (21 Feb. 2014)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

Eva Padberg vielleicht?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (24 Feb. 2014)

Aber Verona ist doch deutsch???


----------



## AL2016W (24 Feb. 2014)

Ja schon aber ist trozdem nicht die gesuchte Person. Dann geh ich mal nen weiteren Tip. Sie ist blond


----------



## Marco2 (24 Feb. 2014)

...die Katzenbacher ist es nicht


----------



## Hehnii (24 Feb. 2014)

Heidi Klum vielleicht?


----------



## AL2016W (25 Feb. 2014)

Leider beides falsch.


----------



## AL2016W (27 Feb. 2014)

Mit Heidi hat sie auch was gemeinsam sie ist auch im TV zu sehn


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Feb. 2014)

Nina Heinemann wird´s ja nich´ sein, auch wenn sie blond iss (...äußerlichhappy09...)


----------



## AL2016W (28 Feb. 2014)

Ne die ist es nicht außerdem hat die mehr obenrum


----------



## Sonntag (2 März 2014)

Verona ???


----------



## AL2016W (2 März 2014)

Ne Verona ist es immer noch nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (3 März 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ne Verona ist es immer noch nicht



...außerdem hat die Verona obenrum noch mehr...

- Susan Stahnke?


----------



## AL2016W (3 März 2014)

Ne leider nicht deine Susan kenn ich nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (7 März 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht deine Susan kenn ich nicht



...iss nich´ meine Susan:devil: ... die wollte mal nach Hollywood...:WOW: - das hat sich dann aber auch wieder gegeben...


----------



## Marco2 (8 März 2014)

"Moschi" - Ruth Moschner


----------



## NAFFTIE (8 März 2014)

*Hm die Katzenberger ?? 
​*


​


----------



## AL2016W (8 März 2014)

Ne die beiden sind es auch nicht


----------



## Creek (8 März 2014)

Sylvie Meis


----------



## AL2016W (8 März 2014)

Nein aber im Fernsehn kann man die gesuchte Person auch sehn


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2014)

*Sonja Zietlow*


----------



## AL2016W (9 März 2014)

Ne die ist zu alt


----------



## dan bang (9 März 2014)

Wer könnte das sein?


----------



## Nicci72 (10 März 2014)

dan bang schrieb:


> Wer könnte das sein?



...gute Frage...


----------



## AL2016W (10 März 2014)

Dann mal ein weiter Tip als Model ist sie auch tätig.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 März 2014)

Tiana Pongs - würde jedenfalls auf die bisherige Stellenbeschreibung passen...


----------



## AL2016W (11 März 2014)

Also ich muss sagen optisch hat sie schon große Ähnlichkeiten. Doch auch sie ist nicht die gesuchte Person


----------



## Tigy (15 März 2014)

Sophia Thomalla ?


----------



## AL2016W (15 März 2014)

Nein auch sie ist es nicht


----------



## AL2016W (20 März 2014)

Dann mal wieder ein Tip sie ist für Pro7 tätig.


----------



## APG (27 März 2014)

Hi... vielleicht Rebecca Mir


----------



## AL2016W (27 März 2014)

Nein die ist es auch nicht


----------



## wertigeR (28 März 2014)

andrea kiwel ?


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2014)

*Heidi Klum !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trazonium (29 März 2014)

sylvie vdV?


----------



## AL2016W (30 März 2014)

Drei gute Vorschläge aber leider kein Treffer dabei.  Also ich fass nochmal die gesuchte Person ist deutsch, blond, Model, Moderatorin bzw bei Pro7 tätig und um die 30 Jahre.


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2014)

Annica Hansen


----------



## AL2016W (31 März 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Annica Hansen



Vielen Dank für die richtige Antwort



​


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2014)

...mal wieder was einfaches !!


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Apr. 2014)

Jennifer Anniston?


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2014)

...No......war heute im NDR zu sehen !!!


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Apr. 2014)

Wenn es nicht "Ute von der Heißmangel" ist - dann vielleicht Mareile Höppner?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (4 Apr. 2014)

Ina Müller???


----------



## Marco2 (6 Apr. 2014)

...nicht dabei.....sie ist 27, TV Moderatorin und Model und blond....nu aber


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Apr. 2014)

Eva Padberg


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Hehnii (10 Apr. 2014)

Vielleicht Inka Schneider?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:...aber sie es ist nicht !!! Blond die Katze


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2014)

...zurzeit zu sehen in der ARD


----------



## Tornald (10 Apr. 2014)

Daniela Katzenberger!


----------



## Marco2 (10 Apr. 2014)

*Jep !!!!*




Danke dem Originalersteller !!!.....Tolles Bild !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (11 Apr. 2014)

Neue Runde:
Welcher Frau gehören diese Titten?


----------



## Tornald (12 Apr. 2014)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist _keine _Deutsche!


----------



## eis (13 Apr. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> 1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist _keine _Deutsche!



Das ist der Hinweis des Tages. :thumbup:


----------



## tschery1 (13 Apr. 2014)

Die Österreicherin *Silvia Hackl* (Miss Austria 2004)


----------



## Tornald (13 Apr. 2014)

Silvia Hackl ist es nicht. Aber die Karrieren von Silvia Hackl und der Gesuchten weisen durchaus Parallelen aus. Auch die Gesuchte hat einmal die nationale Miss-Wahl in ihrem Land gewonnen.


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2014)

Michelle Hunziker vielleicht?


----------



## Tornald (14 Apr. 2014)

Michelle Hunziker ist es nicht. 
Die Gesuchte kommt auch nicht aus der Schweiz. 
Aber die Gesuchte ist, wie Michelle Hunziker, ebenfalls blond.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Apr. 2014)

Victoria Silvstedt aus Schweden


----------



## Tornald (15 Apr. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Victoria Silvstedt aus Schweden



*Richtig, Marco!* :thumbup:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (17 Apr. 2014)

Wo bleibt das neue Ratenbild?


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2014)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das neue Ratenbild?



*Bitteschön !!!*


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Apr. 2014)

Brit würde ich sagen.


----------



## peterparker111 (25 Apr. 2014)

Super spiel ...man lernt nie aus


----------



## Marco2 (25 Apr. 2014)

...nix mit Britt


----------



## Hehnii (29 Apr. 2014)

Verona Pooth vielleicht?


----------



## dirtysouth (30 Apr. 2014)

Mel. B vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2014)

Sie ist Sängerin und Tänzerin...geboren auf Hawaii


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Mai 2014)

Bette Midler wird´s nicht sein - vielleicht Carrie Ann Inaba...???


----------



## muhuuuuu (2 Mai 2014)

Nicole Scherzinger?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Mai 2014)

muhuuuuu schrieb:


> Nicole Scherzinger?


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (8 Mai 2014)

Jetzt warten wir alle wieder auf ein neues Bild...


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2014)

..."muhuuu" hat wohl keine Zeit 

...eine hübsche Deutsche für Euch !!!!



....*???*


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Mai 2014)

Manuela Schwesig?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2014)

....in Ost-Berlin geboren !!!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Mai 2014)

Cindy aus Marzahn ,-)


----------



## Marco2 (22 Mai 2014)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Cindy aus Marzahn ,-)









...die Gesuchte hat zurzeit eine Sendung im ZDF


----------



## Tornald (22 Mai 2014)

Nadine Krüger?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Mai 2014)

...Sie hatte mal eine Sendung bei "RTL" mit einem Rechtanwalt...ich glaube 6 Folgen


----------



## milizioner (23 Mai 2014)

Andrea Kiewel?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## milizioner (23 Mai 2014)

hier mal mein Beitrag! 




hat deutsche Wurzeln!

ps: kann ein Mod. mein Bild richtig einfügen? kriege das iwie nicht hin.


----------



## Tornald (23 Mai 2014)

Sandra Bullock?


----------



## Marco2 (24 Mai 2014)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## milizioner (26 Mai 2014)

nein, nächster tipp sie ist 1976 geboren!


----------



## milizioner (27 Mai 2014)

okey Leute noch ein Tipp. Aber jetzt Müsst ihr es wissen!  sonst löse ich heute nach 16 Uhr auf!

deutschestammige, 1976 geboren, hat in dem Film "*Unknown Identity*" mitgespielt!


----------



## Tornald (27 Mai 2014)

Diane Kruger!


----------



## milizioner (28 Mai 2014)

RICHTIG!!!!!!!:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:

edit: jetzt darfst du ;-) freue mich schon


----------



## Tornald (29 Mai 2014)

Dankeschön.
Ich freue mich auch schon darauf, nach ein paar schönen Titten für Euch zu suchen und diese aus zuschneiden. Ich werde aber erst in ca. drei Tagen dazu kommen wegen Abwesenheit. Bis dahin müsst Ihr Euch noch etwas gedulden...


----------



## Elbfisch (30 Mai 2014)

Nehme auch stark an Verona Both


----------



## Tornald (1 Juni 2014)

So, hier nun die nächsten Titten zu erraten: 





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2014)

Dolly Buster...happy09


----------



## Tornald (2 Juni 2014)

Nein, Dolly Buster ist es nicht und die Gesuchte kommt auch _nicht _aus der Pornobranche.


----------



## Max100 (2 Juni 2014)

Motsi Mabuse ?


----------



## Tornald (2 Juni 2014)

Motsi Mabuse ist es auch nicht. 
Die Gesuchte hat eine weiße Hautfarbe.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (4 Juni 2014)

Jordan Carver?


----------



## Tornald (4 Juni 2014)

Jordan Carver ist es nicht.
Die Gesuchte hat angeblich _keine _Fake Titten.


----------



## Tornald (5 Juni 2014)

Die Gesuchte war früher Leistungssportlerin.


----------



## Erlkönig (5 Juni 2014)

Na dann , Kati Witt wohl.


----------



## didi0815 (5 Juni 2014)

Oder Palina Rojinski


----------



## Armenius (5 Juni 2014)

Sofia Vergara

oder 

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Tornald (5 Juni 2014)

Keiner der vier genannten Namen ist richtig! 

Von Sofia Vergara und Barbara Schöneberger wusste ich gar nicht, dass sie früher Leistungssportlerinnen waren. 

Bei Kati Witt stimmt die Sportart! :thumbup:


----------



## Armenius (5 Juni 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Keiner der vier genannten Namen ist richtig!
> 
> Von Sofia Vergara und Barbara Schöneberger wusste ich gar nicht, dass sie früher Leistungssportlerinnen waren.
> 
> Bei Kati Witt stimmt die Sportart! :thumbup:



Oh sorry das waren sie bestimmt nicht, oder es wäre auch mir neu

Denn Hinweis hatte ich wohl beim überfliegen übersehen


----------



## Tyrion1901 (5 Juni 2014)

Anna Semenovich?


----------



## Tornald (6 Juni 2014)

Tyrion1901 schrieb:


> Anna Semenovich?


*Diese Antwort ist richtig! *:thumbup:

Anna Semenovich war früher Eiskunstläuferin.







Tyrion1901 ist nun mit den nächsten Titten dran! Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (6 Juni 2014)

Gratulation. Die Dame kenne ich noch nicht mal.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Juni 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Jordan Carver ist es nicht.
> Die Gesuchte hat angeblich _keine _Fake Titten.



Nicht jede Frau mit starker Oberweite war deshalb beim Chirurgen!:claudi: Viele Frauen sind schlicht so veranlagt, obenrum umfangreich zu werden - und wenn frau dann noch einen gesunden Appetit hat, dann bekommt frau schnell Schwierigkeiten, noch ins Dekolleté zu passen. Iss eine verbreitetere Erscheinung als mann oft denkt!


----------



## Tornald (6 Juni 2014)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Nicht jede Frau mit starker Oberweite war deshalb beim Chirurgen!:claudi: Viele Frauen sind schlicht so veranlagt, obenrum umfangreich zu werden - und wenn frau dann noch einen gesunden Appetit hat, dann bekommt frau schnell Schwierigkeiten, noch ins Dekolleté zu passen. Iss eine verbreitetere Erscheinung als mann oft denkt!


Das trifft ja dann offenbar genau auf Anna Semenovich zu. Schon in ihrer aktiven Zeit als Eiskunsläuferin hatte sie ansehnliche Brüste, war aber insgesamt sehr dünn. Nach Ende ihrer aktiven Spotler-Karriere legte sie sichtbar zu, vor allen Dingen aber an der Oberweite! Mir gefällt das richtig gut. Üppige Brüste, die noch dazu natürlich sind! :thumbup:


----------



## Tyrion1901 (6 Juni 2014)

So, dann kommt hier mein erster Beitrag beim Tittenquiz:


Wem gehört dieses bezaubernde Paar?







Viel Spaß beim Raten! :thumbup:


----------



## Erlkönig (6 Juni 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Das trifft ja dann offenbar genau auf Anna Semenovich zu. Schon in ihrer aktiven Zeit als *Eiskunstläuferin *hatte sie ansehnliche Brüste, war aber insgesamt sehr dünn.



Eistänzerin war sie.Ohne Spreizpirouetten.
Ist wohl da einfacher dann das Gleichgewicht zu halten.

--

Tja schönes Bild aber keine Ahnung.


----------



## Merker45 (15 Juni 2014)

Tin Ruland?


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Juni 2014)

Melissa Joan Hart?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (17 Juni 2014)

Merker45 schrieb:


> Tin Ruland?






Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Melissa Joan Hart?




Die Gesuchte ist nicht dabei, der Beruf stimmt aber schon. :thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Juni 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp wäre sehr hilfreich :thx:


----------



## Cav (19 Juni 2014)

Keira Knightley?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (23 Juni 2014)

Cav schrieb:


> Keira Knightley?



Nein, aber das Herkunftsland ist korrekt.


----------



## apis4 (24 Juni 2014)

Liz Hurley?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (24 Juni 2014)

apis4 schrieb:


> Liz Hurley?



Die Gesuchte ist jünger als Liz.


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juni 2014)

Wäre es möglich das es sich bei den gesuchten Busen um den von Gemma Arterton handelt?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (25 Juni 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich das es sich bei den gesuchten Busen um den von Gemma Arterton handelt?




BINGO!!!


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein leichter Busen


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juli 2014)

Ein *Tipp*

Es ist eine Frau


----------



## blueeyes1973 (2 Juli 2014)

Und wieso leicht?


----------



## Max100 (2 Juli 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ein *Tipp*
> 
> Es ist eine Frau



Der Beweis?


----------



## Albafan8 (2 Juli 2014)

Der Beweis sind hunderte Filme von Miss Sasha Grey


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Juli 2014)

Albafan8 schrieb:


> Der Beweis sind hunderte Filme von Miss Sasha Grey



Richtig es ist Sasha


----------



## Albafan8 (2 Juli 2014)

Dann bleiben wir mal in dem Sektor. Wunderschöne Frau bis der Arzt dran gegangen ist.


----------



## Tornald (2 Juli 2014)

Micaela Schäfer?


----------



## Albafan8 (2 Juli 2014)

Nein. Bekannt ist sie nur aus Photoshootings und Filmen, nicht in der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## DoktorBoss594 (10 Juli 2014)

super danke dir:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2014)

Kiran Chetry Nude


----------



## Albafan8 (13 Juli 2014)

Falsch! Ist nämlich ein falscher Kopf drauf 

Als Eingrenzung: Kommt aus Tchechien und spielte in ihren Filmen zu 99% mit anderen Frauen oder sich selbst


----------



## Freibier (15 Juli 2014)

Marketa Stroblova alias little Caprice ?


----------



## Albafan8 (15 Juli 2014)

Nein. Die Gesuchte ist Baujahr 1983. Aber ein wirklich toller Vorschlag deinerseits.


----------



## Albafan8 (20 Juli 2014)

Und ist in Prag geboren.


----------



## Freibier (22 Juli 2014)

Meine letzte Idee ist: Sarah Blue ?!


----------



## Albafan8 (22 Juli 2014)

Nein. Letzter Tipp falls es nutzt. Geburtstag ist der 9. September 1983. Damit sollte man die wunderschöne Frau finden. War wohl doch schwierig genug.


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2014)

Albafan8 schrieb:


> Nein. Letzter Tipp falls es nutzt. Geburtstag ist der 9. September 1983. Damit sollte man die wunderschöne Frau finden. War wohl doch schwierig genug.


...wer soll die kennen, die Dame aus Tschechien...immer noch ein deutsches Forum hier:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Albafan8 (23 Juli 2014)

Dann löse ich mal: es war Jana Miartusova aka Nella, Nelly Hunter, Terry Lightspeed etc

http://www.index??.com/models/1673/nella/

2 mal x einsetzen.


----------



## Freibier (23 Juli 2014)

Who ist next ?
Müssen wir jetzt Schere, Stein, Papier, Echs, Spok spielen ?
Gibt es dazu schon ein Präzedenzfall ?


----------



## gtotheg77 (25 Juli 2014)

wäre für wen neues


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2014)

*Damit es weiter geht, mal wieder was ganz einfaches !!!*:WOW:



*?*


----------



## grofabian (26 Juli 2014)

frau alba glaube ich


----------



## Herby (26 Juli 2014)

Dolly Buster?


----------



## Freibier (27 Juli 2014)

Michaela Schaffrath ?


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2014)

Herby schrieb:


> Dolly Buster?




:thumbup::thumbup:

:thumbup::thumbup:


​


----------



## milizioner (28 Juli 2014)

da waren die Dinger noch jung und Knackig!


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

..."herby" will nicht....ich mache mal weiter

Kommt aus Berlin !!!


----------



## tom2606 (1 Aug. 2014)

Inga Humpe ?


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2014)

Nö.............


----------



## Herby (1 Aug. 2014)

Oh sorry, ich hätte weitermachen sollen. Das nächste mal auf jeden Fall.
Ich rate trotzdem mal:

Andra Kiewel


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2014)

...etwas älter wie Kiwi, sie ist landesweit "gefürchtet" wegen ihrer Lästereien gegen Promis


----------



## Herby (2 Aug. 2014)

Désirée Nick?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2014)

*:thumbup::thumbup:...Jep !!! :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Herby (2 Aug. 2014)

Der Tipp war ja fast zu einfach. Vom Kleidungsstil hätte ich nicht auf die Nick getippt. Wie versprochen bin ich jetzt dran...





Viel Erfolg


----------



## Spezi30 (3 Aug. 2014)

Mariah Carey??


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2014)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Herby (3 Aug. 2014)

Zweimal nein

Tipp: Amerikanisch, keine 20 mehr...


----------



## Quecksilber (3 Aug. 2014)

gillian anderson ?


----------



## Herby (3 Aug. 2014)

Nö, aber auch Schauspielerin. Ca. 50 Jahre alt.

Noch ein Tipp: Warum ich ausgerechnet sie gestern ausgewählt habe, hatte einen tagesaktuellen Grund...


----------



## Tornald (3 Aug. 2014)

Mary Louise Parker?


http://www.celebboard.net/internati...14-happy-birthday-mary-louise-parker-41x.html


----------



## Herby (3 Aug. 2014)

Jawoll - es ist Mary Louise Parker!


----------



## Tornald (3 Aug. 2014)

Und hier die nächste Raterunde:


----------



## Herby (4 Aug. 2014)

Kate Upton?


----------



## Tornald (4 Aug. 2014)

Nein, Kate Upton ist es nicht. Die Gesuchte ist älter.


----------



## Sabin (5 Aug. 2014)

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2014)

Google sagt.... Vorname Sofia


----------



## Tornald (5 Aug. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Google sagt.... Vorname Sofia


:thumbup:

Aber das Bild hast Du doch nicht etwa bei Google gefunden? 




Und für die Anderen zur Vollständigkeit: Der Nachname heißt Vergara.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Herby (7 Aug. 2014)

Sat 1 Frühstücksfernsehen wohl auf jeden Fall. Von der Offenherzigkeit tippe ich auf Marlene Lufen?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...*voll daneben !!!*...eine nette Kollegin von ihr:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Herby (7 Aug. 2014)

Naja, den Ball habe ich ja schon auf den Punkt gelegt, verwandeln soll ein anderer.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)

...Warum??? Hau mal rin !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Herby (9 Aug. 2014)

Karen Heinrichs?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2014)

​
:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Andre579 (11 Aug. 2014)

ich liebe selena gomez b


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2014)

Andre579 schrieb:


> ich liebe selena gomez b


..meen kleeeeener...............*EIGENTOOOOOR *....Jep


----------



## Herby (13 Aug. 2014)

Und weiter geht's...



 

Wer ist diese Dame?


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2014)

Vicky Leandros


----------



## Herby (14 Aug. 2014)

Nö, ich glaube singen kann sie nicht...


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2014)

*Victoria Beckham*


----------



## Herby (15 Aug. 2014)

Das war jetzt aber gemein. 

Nein und Britin ist sie auch nicht, dafür ein paar Jahre jünger.


----------



## Erlkönig (18 Aug. 2014)

Jennifer Lawrence ?


----------



## Herby (18 Aug. 2014)

Leider nein...

Aber gleicher Beruf und gleiche Nationalität.


----------



## Tornald (18 Aug. 2014)

Anne Hathaway?


----------



## Herby (18 Aug. 2014)

Auch nicht...

Tipp: Sie ist mit einem sehr bekannten Kollegen liiert.


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

...wir brauchen Tipps !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Herby (19 Aug. 2014)

Noch mehr Tipps?

Bisher:

- Sie hat die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft
- Sie ist Schauspielerin
- Sie ist mit einem sehr bekannten Schauspielerkollegen liiert

Eigentlich ein Selbstläufer. 

Ok - einer noch:

- Sie ist rattenscharf :thumbup:

und der ultimative Tipp:

- Bernstein gehört


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

*Boaaaaa....wie heisst die Dame*


----------



## Herby (19 Aug. 2014)

Vielleicht hilft der Google Übersetzer?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

..Google kennt die Dame nicht


----------



## Herby (19 Aug. 2014)

Bernstein gehört = deutsch
Das ist auf englisch?


----------



## Tornald (19 Aug. 2014)

Amber Heard


----------



## Herby (19 Aug. 2014)

:WOW:

Ja es ist Amber Heard! :thumbup:



 

Jetzt muss ich mir zur Entspannung erstmal etwas anderes (kühles) Blondes genehmigen...


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Amber Heard



:thumbup:*Klasse !!!*


----------



## denzil85 (20 Aug. 2014)

collien fernandes!!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Aug. 2014)

denzil85 schrieb:


> collien fernandes!!!!



Nein!moin58


----------



## Tornald (20 Aug. 2014)

Hier ist nun die nächste zu erratene Dame:


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Aug. 2014)

Adrianne Curry?


----------



## Tornald (21 Aug. 2014)

Adrianne Curry ist es nicht.

Ganz kalt! ;-)


----------



## Tristan2391 (21 Aug. 2014)

ja, denke auch verona


----------



## Tornald (21 Aug. 2014)

Verona heißt die Dame auch nicht.


----------



## Erlkönig (21 Aug. 2014)

Also dann nochmal , Collien Fernandes ?


----------



## Tornald (21 Aug. 2014)

Collien Fernandes ist es immer noch nicht. ;-)
Aber dunkelhaarig ist schon richtig.


----------



## taichu_90 (21 Aug. 2014)

Das ist Anna Jurjewna Netrebko =)


----------



## Tornald (21 Aug. 2014)

Es ist tatsächlich Anna Netrebko: 





Gratulation, taichu_90. Wie hast Du das so schnell heraus bekommen?


----------



## Sachse (21 Aug. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das so schnell heraus bekommen?



würd mal tippen Google Bilder Suche 

immer vorher testen mit dem Ausschnitt, ob die Kranke Google das kennt


----------



## Tornald (21 Aug. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> würd mal tippen Google Bilder Suche
> 
> immer vorher testen mit dem Ausschnitt, ob die Kranke Google das kennt


Ja, das werde ich in Zukunft immer tun. Beim Popo-Quiz habe ich es bereits getan. Da wird das richtige Ergebnis vermutlich nicht ganz so schnell kommen...


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2014)

...einfach eigene "caps" nehmen, die kennt Google nicht:thumbup:


----------



## Gangbanger (3 Sep. 2014)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2014)

..ich mache mal weiter :thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Sep. 2014)

*Ist es Nina Heinemann?*


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2014)

...Neeee, aber der Sender ist schon nicht schlecht:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Sep. 2014)

Oder ist es Ina Dietz?


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2014)

Deutsche Schauspielerin


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Sep. 2014)

Rekapitulieren wir mal 

Deutsche Schauspielerin

Blond 

Gast im Sat1 FFS was mann an der grünen Deko sieht

Wahrscheinlich in der letzten zeit 

Es könnte Veronica Ferres sein


----------



## Marco2 (7 Sep. 2014)

*..Sehr gut der Mann !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:



 


 

 

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Sep. 2014)

Hier der neue Busen


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Sep. 2014)

...oh je...also, äääh, die letzten Big-Brother-Staffeln hab´ ich nich´ mehr geguckt...:kotz:


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Sep. 2014)

Dieser Busen ist nicht aus Big Brother sondern aus New Hampshire USA]


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2014)

...mein erster Gedanke war auch "Big Brother"....aber ick kieke die sche... nicht


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Sep. 2014)

Sie ist Comedian, Schauspielerin ,Schriftstellerin und singt auch shon mal wenn auch falsch


----------



## Freibier (10 Sep. 2014)

Sarah Silverman ??!


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Anne Hathaway?


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)

Freibier schrieb:


> Sarah Silverman ??!



Es ist Sarah Silverman


----------



## robodoc_99 (11 Sep. 2014)

Angela Merkel ;-)


----------



## Freibier (11 Sep. 2014)

Dann würde mich mal interessieren wer die stolze Besitzerin dieser 2 Exemplare ist?






Ich versuch , wenn ich mehr Zeit ne bessere Auflösung zu finden.


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)

Ich rate nicht mit ich kenne das Bild!


----------



## Erlkönig (11 Sep. 2014)

Katy Perry ?


----------



## Freibier (11 Sep. 2014)

Ja das natürlich richtig - ich machs aber auch immer zu einfach 





Katy Perry


----------



## Erlkönig (12 Sep. 2014)

Nee war genau richtig schwer, hab auch nicht geschummelt.Schönes Bild.

Und weiter gehts : 




​


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2014)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Erlkönig (14 Sep. 2014)

Nein. ................


----------



## Herby (14 Sep. 2014)

Mirjam Weichselbraun?


----------



## Erlkönig (14 Sep. 2014)

Schauspielerin stimmt schon mal.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

*Christine Neubauer*


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Erlkönig (15 Sep. 2014)

Ein bischen zarter gebaut , aber deutschsprachiger Raum.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

Frau Wussow


----------



## Erlkönig (15 Sep. 2014)

Also sagen wir mal früher zarter gebaut und Anfang der 70 er geboren.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

Ingrid Steeger:thumbup:


----------



## Erlkönig (15 Sep. 2014)

Ingrid Steeger ist 1947 geboren.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2014)

...kannste mal sehen, wie die Zeit vergeht 

*Barbara Schöneberger*


----------



## Erlkönig (15 Sep. 2014)

Sie ist _verwandt_ mit der Hauptfigur einer bekannten Kinderfernsehserie.


----------



## Herby (15 Sep. 2014)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## Erlkönig (15 Sep. 2014)

Korrekt. 

Müßte glaub ich bei " Zimmer frei " gewesen sein . 






​





.


----------



## Herby (15 Sep. 2014)

War mir ja gleich klar und hätte eigentlich keine Tipps gebraucht... 

Der Verwandtschaftstipp war aber nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## Ma123 (24 Sep. 2014)

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Deutsche


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

*???*...nur mal für zwischendurch


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Sep. 2014)

Verona Pooth - aber eigentlich iss Herby dran!!!knast09


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2014)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Verona Pooth - aber eigentlich iss Herby dran!!!knast09



...ist mir bekannt, deshalb "nur mal für zwischendurch"

*Verona ist es nicht !!!*


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Sep. 2014)

Andrea Sawatzki?


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2014)

Nein...die Gesuchte war gestern auf Pro7 zu sehen


----------



## Cav (1 Okt. 2014)

Andrea Kaiser?


----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2014)

...Pro7 Promiboxen


----------



## Cav (3 Okt. 2014)

Dann ist es wohl Melanie Müller.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2014)

Cav schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl Melanie Müller.





:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




:thx:


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

katy perry?


----------



## Erlkönig (5 Okt. 2014)

Du must erst das Bild posten , dann kannst du raten.


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

Cav schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl Melanie Müller.



*Du bist dran !!!!!!:thumbup::thx:*


----------



## Cav (10 Okt. 2014)

Und hier gehts weiter:


----------



## Erlkönig (13 Okt. 2014)

Dann rate ich mal ins Blaue , eine amerikanische Schauspielerin ?


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Okt. 2014)

*Ist es Micaela Schäfer? *


----------



## Cav (15 Okt. 2014)

Erlkönig das stimmt, es ist eine Schauspielerin aus den USA. :thumbup:

Micaela Schäfer ist es somit nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2014)

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## Cav (17 Okt. 2014)

Nein, Emily ist es nicht.

Ein weiterer Tipp:

Die Gesuchte ist eine Filmschauspielerin aus den USA.


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Okt. 2014)

Vanessa Hudgens?


----------



## Cav (18 Okt. 2014)

Nein, Vanessa Hudgens ist es nicht, auch wenn das ein guter Versuch war,

Noch ein Hinweis:
Die Gesuchte ist aktuell 27 Jahre alt.


Die bisherigen Tipps:
Die Gesuchte ist eine Filmschauspielerin aus den USA.


----------



## Tornald (18 Okt. 2014)

Ashley Greene?


----------



## Cav (19 Okt. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Ashley Greene?



Vollkommen richtig!


----------



## illidan2587 (19 Okt. 2014)

jennifer lopez


----------



## Tornald (20 Okt. 2014)

Und hier die nächsten Titten:





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

*Veronaaaaaaaaaaaaa*:WOW:


----------



## Tornald (21 Okt. 2014)

Es ist weder Verona noch Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

*Schade!!!!!*


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Okt. 2014)

Jodie Marsh?


----------



## Tornald (22 Okt. 2014)

Jodie Marsh ist es nicht. Aber so richtig schlecht liegst Du mit Deinem Tipp nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Okt. 2014)

Lucy Pinder?


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2014)

Daniela Katzenberger ?


----------



## Tornald (23 Okt. 2014)

Es ist weder Lucy Pinder noch Daniela Katzenberger.
Aber Lucy Pinder ist wirklich _sehr_ nah dran.


----------



## AL2016W (23 Okt. 2014)

Kelly Hazell?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2014)

...hier isse !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tornald (24 Okt. 2014)

Keeley Hazell ist es leider nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist sogar noch ein bisschen jünger als Keeley. 




@Marco2
Da hast Du ja fleißig recherchiert und den Bikini schon mal gefunden. 
Allerdings noch nicht mit der gesuchten Frau darin.
Der Bikini der Gesuchten ist vielleicht auch ein Nummer größer?


----------



## Katy2000 (24 Okt. 2014)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## Tornald (24 Okt. 2014)

Nein. Mit Jessica Biel entfernst Du Dich wieder weiter weg von der Gesuchten. 
Die Gesuchte ist im Umfeld von Keeley Hazel und vor allen Dingen Lucy Pinder zu finden.


----------



## Tornald (26 Okt. 2014)

Die Gesuchte posiert(e) oft, ebenso wie Lucy Pinder und manchmal auch zusammen mit Lucy und mit anderen _Kolleginnen_, für_ Nuts_ und_ ZOO Magazine.
_ 

.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Okt. 2014)

Michelle Marsh?


----------



## Tornald (27 Okt. 2014)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Michelle Marsh?


Guter Tipp, Nicci72, zumal Michelle Marsh ja tatsächlich zusammen mit Lucy Pinder zahlreiche photo sessions hatte. Aber das ist Vergangenheit. Die Gesuchte ist noch ein paar Jahre jünger als Michelle Marsh oder auch Lucy Pinder. Sie ist daher noch nicht so lange im Geschäft, dafür aber aktuell voll aktiv.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2014)

*Jessica Simpson*


----------



## Tornald (28 Okt. 2014)

@Marco
Diesen Bikini scheint es ja öfter zu geben? 
Klasse, was Du alles findest! :thumbup:

Aber natürlich ist die Gesuchte nicht Jessica Simpson. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Jessica Simpson jemals zusammen mit Lucy Pinder für _Nuts_ oder _ZOO Magazine _posiert hat... 

Die Gesuchte ist übrigens brünett!


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Okt. 2014)

Rhian Sugden?


----------



## Tornald (30 Okt. 2014)

Du tastest Dich immer näher ran, Nicci. Rhian Sugden ist blond. Aber ansonsten hätte sie es sehr gut sein können. 

Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist letzte Woche 24 Jahre alt geworden.


----------



## Cav (30 Okt. 2014)

Stacey Poole


----------



## Tornald (30 Okt. 2014)

Cav schrieb:


> Stacey Poole


Vollkommen richtig, Cav! :thumbup:



 

 



Wem Stacey hier gefällt, dem empfehle ich auch noch das Video zum Set: Dailymotion - Familie Filter


----------



## Cav (30 Okt. 2014)

:rock:

Das neue Rätsel:


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2014)

*Verona Feldbusch*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Cav (30 Okt. 2014)

Die grobe Richtung stimmt schon mal, aber Verona Feldbusch ist es nicht.


----------



## Freibier (31 Okt. 2014)

Kader Loth ?


----------



## Cav (31 Okt. 2014)

Vom Alter her ist Kader Loth näher dran, aber sie ist es nicht.

Ein Tipp:
*Die Gesuchte ist jünger als 40.*


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Nov. 2014)

Nazan Eckes?


----------



## Cav (4 Nov. 2014)

Nein, leider auch falsch.

Aber die Gesuchte hat mit den 3 bisher Genanten etwas gemeinsam:

*Sie wohnt in Deutschland, hat aber ausländische Wurzeln.*


----------



## Freibier (4 Nov. 2014)

Collien Fernandes u. ?!


----------



## Cav (5 Nov. 2014)

Auch wieder ein guter Tipp, aber Collien ist es nicht.

Noch ein Tipp:

*Die Gesuchte wurde als Sängerin bekannt.*


Nochmal die bisherigen Tipps:

*Sie wohnt in Deutschland, hat aber ausländische Wurzeln.
Die Gesuchte ist jünger als 40.*


----------



## Tornald (5 Nov. 2014)

Bahar Kizil?


----------



## Cav (7 Nov. 2014)

Bahar Kizil ist es leider auch nicht.

Ein weiterer Tipp:

*Zur Zeit ist sie weniger als Sängerin, sondern unter anderem als Fitnesstrainerin aktiv.*


----------



## Tornald (7 Nov. 2014)

Fernanda Brandão?


----------



## didi0815 (7 Nov. 2014)

denk ich auch


----------



## Cav (7 Nov. 2014)

Tornald hat recht, es ist Fernanda! :dancing:


----------



## Tornald (8 Nov. 2014)

Und hier sind die neuen Titten zum Erraten:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Cav (9 Nov. 2014)

Palina Rojinski?


----------



## Tornald (9 Nov. 2014)

Palina Rojinski ist es nicht, aber die Gesuchte ist ebenfalls deutsch.


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Nov. 2014)

- da iss die Corsage aber eine gute Nummer zu klein, das quetscht...knast09

Bettina Wulff?


----------



## Tornald (10 Nov. 2014)

Bettina Wulff ist es nicht. Aber das Alter kommt in etwa hin.
Die Gesuchte ist in den 70er Jahren des vergangenen Jahrhunderts geboren worden.


----------



## soorciety (11 Nov. 2014)

schätze mal alba:angry:


----------



## soorciety (11 Nov. 2014)

Ja oder doch Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Tornald (11 Nov. 2014)

Jessica Alba oder Fernanda Brandão sind es nicht. 
Da passen die Kriterien nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

*Verona Pooth !!!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (11 Nov. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Verona Pooth !!!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


Wie immer ist es Verona Pooth nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

...irgendwann klappt es :WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2014)

Katarina Witt vielleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Katarina Witt vielleicht?




...och nicht schlecht, bin gespannt !!!!


----------



## Tornald (11 Nov. 2014)

Katarina Witt ist es auch nicht. 
Die wurde bereits in den 1960er Jahren geboren, auch wenn man es ihr nicht ansieht. 
Übrigens Verona Pooth auch, wie ich gerade nachgeschaut habe. 


Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist und war _keine_ Leistungssportlerin.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Katarina Witt ist es auch nicht.
> Die wurde bereits in den 1960er Jahren geboren, auch wenn man es ihr nicht ansieht.
> Übrigens Verona Pooth auch, wie ich gerade nachgeschaut habe.
> 
> ...



*...man da ist einer sehr gut informiert !!!:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Nov. 2014)

Der vorhersehbare nächste Tip bei Corsagen, die einfach zu klein sind...unsure98: Barbara Schöneberger...?


----------



## Tornald (13 Nov. 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger ist es leider auch nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist aber ebenfalls Fernsehmoderatorin.


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2014)

Vielleicht Inka Bause


----------



## Tornald (13 Nov. 2014)

Inka Bause ist es leider nicht.
Und so blond wie Inka Bause oder Barbara Schöneberger ist die Gesuchte nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Nov. 2014)

Nina Heinemann?


----------



## Tornald (13 Nov. 2014)

So weit ich weiß ist Nina Heinemann ähnlich blond wie Inka Bause und Barbara Schöneberger? 
Nina Heinemann ist es also auch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2014)

*Nazan Eckes*


----------



## Tornald (14 Nov. 2014)

Nazan Eckes erfüllt tatsächlich alle Kriterien aus meinen Hinweisen. Trotzdem ist sie es nicht. 
Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist nicht nur Deutsche, sondern auch Deutsche _ohne_ Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Tornald (14 Nov. 2014)

Mareile Höppner ist richtig, Marco! :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2014)

*.........???*


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Nov. 2014)

Judith Rakers?


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2014)




----------



## Erlkönig (19 Nov. 2014)

Eine von einem privaten dt. Frühstücksfernsehen ?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2014)




----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2014)

Angela Finger-Erben ?


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Nov. 2014)

Karen Heinrichs?


----------



## Erlkönig (20 Nov. 2014)

Nu laßt ihn doch erst mal auf eine antworten.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2014)

...weder Karen noch Angela


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Nov. 2014)

Marlene Lufen?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2014)

...sie war bei RTL, ist jetzt bei Sat1


----------



## Tornald (22 Nov. 2014)

Vanessa Blumhagen?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Tornald (23 Nov. 2014)

Und weiter geht das Spiel:





Wem gehören diese Titten?


----------



## scorpi34 (24 Nov. 2014)

Damals noch die Feldbusch, würd ich sagen....


----------



## Tornald (24 Nov. 2014)

scorpi34 schrieb:


> Damals noch die Feldbusch, würd ich sagen....


Diesen Tipp hätte ich eigentlich von Marco2 erwartet.  
Er ist aber so oder so falsch.


----------



## Erlkönig (24 Nov. 2014)

Penelope Cruz ?


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Diesen Tipp hätte ich eigentlich von Marco2 erwartet.
> Er ist aber so oder so falsch.



ist mir ja einer zuvor gekommen...

*Bettina Cramer *


----------



## Tornald (24 Nov. 2014)

Weder Penelope Cruz noch Bettina Cramer. 
Bei Penelope Cruz stimmt aber der Beruf. :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Nov. 2014)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Tornald (25 Nov. 2014)

Cameron Diaz ist es nicht. 
Aber die Haarfarbe stimmt. :thumbup:


----------



## Cav (26 Nov. 2014)

jennifer lawrence?


----------



## Tornald (26 Nov. 2014)

Jennifer Lawrence ist es nicht. 
Neben Beruf und Haarfarbe stimmt bei Jennifer Lawrence aber auch noch die Nationalität. :thumbup:


----------



## HManuB (27 Nov. 2014)

Scarlett Johansson :thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (27 Nov. 2014)

Richtig, HManuB! :thumbup:

http://thumbnails111.imagebam.com/36577/ddb464365760440.jpg

 

Dieses Pic wurde übrigens erst vergangenen Samstag hier auf diesem Board von Akrueger100 aus Anlass ihres 30. Geburtstages gepostet. 

Nun ist HManuB dran. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)

*Hallloooooo !!!!*HManuB!.............aufstehen und weiter machen


----------



## Erlkönig (6 Dez. 2014)

Bitte ein neues Foto, will wieder quizzen.


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2014)

...mal was leichtes auf die schnelle....


*...???*


----------



## Tornald (8 Dez. 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Dez. 2014)

Veronica Ferres?


----------



## Mark31 (9 Dez. 2014)

Sonja Kraus !?


----------



## eis (9 Dez. 2014)

Das kann nur *Babs* sein, denn wer trägt sonst ein solches Kleid ?


----------



## Cav (9 Dez. 2014)

Mareile Höppner?


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2014)

*...and the winner is :*



Mark31 schrieb:


> Sonja Kraus !?



*BINGO !!!!*


----------



## AL2016W (27 Dez. 2014)

Cool wäre es wenn es mal weiter gehen würde


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Cool wäre es wenn es mal weiter gehen würde



...den Gedanken habe ich auch gerade gehabt !!!!




....*???*


----------



## Tornald (28 Dez. 2014)

Sonja Kirchberger?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Nicci72 (30 Dez. 2014)

Nina Heinemann?


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2015)

...die Dame war mal beim ZDF..


----------



## Erlkönig (2 Jan. 2015)

Ist es vielleicht Birgit Schrowange ?


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Jan. 2015)

Michelle Hunziker isses jetzt aber nich`...???


----------



## hans95 (2 Jan. 2015)

ich denke auch birgit schrowange


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2015)

..Birgit und Michelle sind es nicht !!!

...die Hübsche war fur viele...DER GLÜCKSBRINGER:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (2 Jan. 2015)

Heike Maurer?


----------



## Marco2 (4 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Heike Maurer?


*Jep...:thumbup::thumbup::thx:*


----------



## Tornald (4 Jan. 2015)

Und weiter geht es mit dem Ratespiel:


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Jan. 2015)

Sophia Loren in der Rolle der altrömischen Kaiserin Agrippina...???happy09


----------



## Tornald (5 Jan. 2015)

Die Gesuchte ist wesentlich jünger als Sophia Loren und auch das Bild ist nicht sehr alt.


----------



## Erlkönig (5 Jan. 2015)

Palina Rojinski ?


----------



## AL2016W (5 Jan. 2015)

Kate Upton


----------



## Erlkönig (5 Jan. 2015)

Die Google Bildersuche ist hier verboten.


----------



## Tornald (5 Jan. 2015)

Natürlich habe ich vorher gecheckt, ob bei meinem Bild die Google Bildersuche ein Ergebnis bringt. Das war nicht der Fall. Daher ist an der richtigen Antwort von AL2016W diesbezüglich nichts zu beanstanden. Die Gesuchte ist tatsächlich Kate Upton:





Gratulation, AL2016W! Du bist nun an der Reihe!


----------



## Erlkönig (5 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich vorher gecheckt, ob bei meinem Bild die Google Bildersuche ein Ergebnis bringt. Das war nicht der Fall.



Also ich habs dadurch dann bestätigt bekommen : https://www.google.de/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZiutF0Zm2X4RfphbFqUdC8PJQeKtv9B4_14vh5xW67rWyOk-0aknau0sua9xQ-mj2GcNCiMY8DqYkQPWpICC3jsvBCFU9cpnpprwEZ9HVi2xgTgGXhDeS9CfEzi6TDv2nswxJP9lMmBNNfl2swkUjyd_1VMKJz67QDAq6PcpQVOBO47ZA9kdjnIO_1ClaazruqsckbA9i2dHKrDBGHkpAnVA0IMT2lgdoRSP0qBWkrHvl4Yk4aAAnHMjcQlkWWLLMMZwWwBRxSesSoBu-xg-YXX-A2WOlsn32vlIZdW5hPFsPu1mZlL0wBOQwY_1oFbMSHpYA2sEq9JGk0DVBKla3AUs2a0T0XKAKMQdT8HzT9i_1j4k3miYY7dAZtmCIeGOiOFKTc0i55vy_15cKJRHM1ZcI_1ZIf7B5hvAM0Sdi3b8H2YtZsPwhYUqUuQlnSJXGLdIjneXN8DkYNwNYkEEc8Qtxzh3m4Ha06ZDOdssXxs94KnmZ2cSCZq2xwEwO47-pzmB4Dg7U2klR_1TXj5X130RbJukkQ44PkO66Y07zwKY4mewpGZlY9EIR1XX6UzHndSpA4JYFcFMRDRJeC9U9dYGCLXjI5WWHZDBbjNcEaIaRJFdm5Rf7e3jx6BYMn4CPY11gqKjmOc1md4Zz28fqanCVGbRdM20f5kD0C6jJxlpMK0rBjttkgA2GvuOhoui1RMDEb0zw4RCV40jHoiCegcBb25Zg-EzKBlGlfQFn6QKvZ_1W7YwXo0ASXLNWAk4TwO5-PHE-Z_1iNkmUten8An38aTviO4Fz3LXZLCkz0-SXY8eJZ2CBeH-k1eX9zCdFXYwR0i9BEZOEqLgmtkcTklt6qF78Ojt0Eqx8sRJPUbts9ENjHYYrKA5gV94WFbZW2OIKUQyCqljzCI8dtul7dyWtVzfYIrlqUoV22vsHvkUPjVoAQ6Z7EweoSs6g_1czULs7lbXkOZ6RgX0jL57u-6X-CrVeRDMUlEzCFUo56CehE8bKxoftLdypyENqzhjppGU9DBAYppVMkmO-W_1UlE9RMYk-7KRxhsmCS94D9HnMu258qdfh00jBYXpcXPgaHbaCYX0JZs3-VcuKM9R-vrBEMgvmJKx588y4J75cwUtUkUbg0cmxDpoxXkmyYJ4TRIr2UbvuKtyF_1qX2CSVusqRvYT1XlEHHIWzOJviV3mm-Q_1OV7iVpsoCU2s6SDMn0BYWRgcXJak7r2LbNk_11_1gfvYE_1KiZ08xV_1G2y6xZfni8LNGFiBV27jJcLfaFgSS_11rxHgcIthckqf4UIpWtLjh8-OH1Ir1t8KmaP2YnpWCbbW8-MZy1J1bUYNnw9IhS0v77xwLrCP-FqHW2U5ft2A87VSFSFUqvf6Lof5fv9sbLm6ApVZStzq78rMruDJJrWFNULpIAOGN90MztFKvc0iwyyAB8-afH0s2BCw0RaA&site=search&sa=X&ei=2umqVKjbFuWhyAPK3YHwCA&ved=0CB8Q9Q8oAA

Aber war ja nur Spaß. Manchmal hat man halt den Kennerblick.


----------



## Tornald (5 Jan. 2015)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Also ich habs dadurch dann bestätigt bekommen : https://www.google.de/search?tbs=sb...a=X&ei=2umqVKjbFuWhyAPK3YHwCA&ved=0CB8Q9Q8oAA
> 
> Aber war ja nur Spaß. Manchmal hat man halt den Kennerblick.


Komisch. Bei mir kam das raus: https://www.google.de/search?tbs=sb...4ARp3ux0I2c0UxetCQvRtryVx68M&btnG=Bildersuche

Es hängt wohl davon ab, _wie _man sucht? Da hätte ich wohl besser checken sollen? War mein Fehler! AL2016W sollten wir nichts unterstellen! Er soll das nächste Bild reinstellen und vorher bitte gut checken!


----------



## Marco2 (5 Jan. 2015)

Hochinteressant !!!!.............Kennerblick !!

....ich wünsche den Herren ein frohes Neues !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (6 Jan. 2015)

Meine Güte hier ist ja was los bloß weil man das Bild erraten hat und nein ich hab nicht gegoogelt  .

So hier das neue Bild





Viel Spaß

:thx:​


----------



## Tornald (6 Jan. 2015)

Eva Habermann?


----------



## AL2016W (6 Jan. 2015)

Nein die ist es nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (7 Jan. 2015)

Sabine Ballschuh


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Jan. 2015)

Simone Panteleit


----------



## AL2016W (7 Jan. 2015)

Ne die beiden Damen sind es auch nicht.


----------



## Erlkönig (7 Jan. 2015)

*Andrea *Ballschuh ? 



Tornald schrieb:


> Es hängt wohl davon ab, _wie _man sucht? Da hätte ich wohl besser checken sollen?



Also ich hab unter Firefox die Grafikadresse kopiert und dann danach gesucht . Gab erst keine Ergebnisse und hab dann noch mal auf Bildersuche geklickt.


----------



## AL2016W (7 Jan. 2015)

Nein die ist es immer noch nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (8 Jan. 2015)

Birgit Schrowange


----------



## AL2016W (8 Jan. 2015)

Nein ebenfalls nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Jan. 2015)

Karen Heinrichs


----------



## AL2016W (8 Jan. 2015)

Nein auch die ist es nicht


----------



## AL2016W (12 Jan. 2015)

Dann mal ein Tip die gesuchte Person ist im Fernsehen zu sehen


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Jan. 2015)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Dann mal ein Tip die gesuchte Person ist im Fernsehen zu sehen



Ja, das hatte ich fast vermutet...


----------



## Erlkönig (14 Jan. 2015)

Tina Ruland ?


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Jan. 2015)

Sonja Zietlow?


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2015)

*Desiree Nick​*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (15 Jan. 2015)

So viele Namen doch leider ist die gesuchte Person immer noch nicht genannt worden


----------



## Max100 (15 Jan. 2015)

AL2016W schrieb:


> So viele Namen doch leider ist die gesuchte Person immer noch nicht genannt worden



Wird langsam langweilig


----------



## Erlkönig (15 Jan. 2015)

Karin Thaler ?


----------



## Lumo (16 Jan. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wird langsam langweilig



bitte auflösen


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Jan. 2015)

Andrea Kiewel


----------



## AL2016W (16 Jan. 2015)

Ne auch nicht. Dann mal wieder ein Tip die gesuchte Person hat braunes Haar


----------



## Lumo (17 Jan. 2015)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ne auch nicht. Dann mal wieder ein Tip die gesuchte Person hat braunes Haar



Katrin Müller-Hohenstein


----------



## AL2016W (18 Jan. 2015)

Nein die ist es auch nicht


----------



## Lumo (18 Jan. 2015)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Nein die ist es auch nicht



Dann sind nun aber 12 Tage Raten lange genug  Bitte auflösen.


----------



## AL2016W (18 Jan. 2015)

So einen großen Tip geb ich jetzt noch und sonst lös ich heute Abend auf. Die gesuchte Person ist fast jeden Morgen im Fernsehen und hat braune Haare


----------



## BlaatXL890 (18 Jan. 2015)

Mareile Höppner? Ihre Haare sind braun..


----------



## Erlkönig (18 Jan. 2015)

Morgens hat er doch gesagt.


----------



## Tornald (18 Jan. 2015)

Marlene Lufen?


----------



## Lumo (18 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Marlene Lufen?



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## AL2016W (18 Jan. 2015)

Also die Uhrzeut passt schonmal :thumbup: nur noch der falsche Sender


----------



## Tornald (18 Jan. 2015)

Roberta Bieling?


----------



## AL2016W (18 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Roberta Bieling?




Genau das ist die gesuchte Person





Jetzt bist du dran​


----------



## Tornald (19 Jan. 2015)

Und weiter geht es mit dem Spiel:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Jan. 2015)

Mal ins Blaue Katherine Heigl ?


----------



## Tornald (19 Jan. 2015)

Katherine Heigl ist es nicht. Aber die Nationalität stimmt. :thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (19 Jan. 2015)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## Tornald (19 Jan. 2015)

Richtig, AL2016W! :thumbup:





Im PoPo-Quiz-Thread ist ja neulich ewig niemand auf Eva Longoria gekommen. Hier im Tittenquiz lief es nun besser. 
Nun bist Du schon wieder dran, AL2016W!


----------



## davidoff93 (21 Jan. 2015)

Niemals, dafür sind sie zu straff


----------



## davidoff93 (21 Jan. 2015)

Collien Fernandez!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Jan. 2015)

davidoff93 schrieb:


> Collien Fernandez!!!



Rätsel iss bereits gelöst, wir warten auf´s nächste...


----------



## AL2016W (21 Jan. 2015)

So hier das neue Bild



​


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2015)

*Cher !!!:thumbup:*


----------



## AL2016W (22 Jan. 2015)

Nein falsche Antwort


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Jan. 2015)

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2015)

Amanda Lear


----------



## AL2016W (23 Jan. 2015)

Nein beide Antworten falsch


----------



## daking96 (23 Jan. 2015)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## AL2016W (23 Jan. 2015)

daking96 schrieb:


> Jeanette Biedermann



Sehr gut diesmal war es auch nicht so schwierig



​


----------



## Lumo (25 Jan. 2015)

Falls daking96 bis Mittwoch nichts neues Postet würde ich gerne übernehemen xD


----------



## Tornald (25 Jan. 2015)

Ich bin auch gespannt, ob von daking96 noch was kommt? 
Ansonsten wäre ich einverstanden, Lumo!


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Jan. 2015)

...nu´ ´n bissl Geduld...snoopy1


----------



## Lumo (27 Jan. 2015)

Falls nichts kommt Poste ich um 0 Uhr ein Bild


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

..."Lumo"...los gehts:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:...nicht warten !!!!.......wir sind gespannt :WOW:


----------



## Lumo (27 Jan. 2015)

Viel Glück


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

*Verona Pooth*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Lumo (28 Jan. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Verona Pooth*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


Nein, das ist nicht Verona


----------



## Erlkönig (28 Jan. 2015)

Da ich neulich so ein Decollete abgespeichert habe glaube ich zu wissen daß es Jennifer Love Hewitt ist. ?


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Jan. 2015)

...oder Victoria Beckham...???


----------



## Lumo (28 Jan. 2015)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Da ich neulich so ein Decollete abgespeichert habe glaube ich zu wissen daß es Jennifer Love Hewitt ist. ?


Vielleicht war deine Festplatte schon voll:angry:, da wurde wohl was überschrieben 

Leider nein, leider garnicht.



Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...oder Victoria Beckham...???



Nope


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Jan. 2015)

...naja, jedenfalls trägt unsere Probandin einen BH unter dem Bandeau-Top - wer tut denn sowas...??? - vielleicht doch Michelle Hunziker...???


----------



## Lumo (29 Jan. 2015)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...naja, jedenfalls trägt unsere Probandin einen BH unter dem Bandeau-Top - wer tut denn sowas...??? - vielleicht doch Michelle Hunziker...???


Nein, sie ist es auch nicht, kommt dem ganzen aber schon etwas näher


----------



## Lumo (29 Jan. 2015)

Sie ist Blond


----------



## Lumo (30 Jan. 2015)

Sie ist unter anderem Moderatorin


----------



## hallo (30 Jan. 2015)

heidi klum


----------



## hallo (30 Jan. 2015)

rihanna oder so


----------



## Lumo (31 Jan. 2015)

hallo schrieb:


> rihanna oder so




RICHTIG, es ist: oder so



weiter raten


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Jan. 2015)

Judith Rakers?


----------



## Lumo (31 Jan. 2015)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Judith Rakers?



Nein, die Gesuchte Person modelt auch.


----------



## Tornald (31 Jan. 2015)

Sonya Kraus?


----------



## Lumo (2 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Sonya Kraus?



Nein.

Noch ein Tipp: Sie ist nicht nur in Deutschland bekannt


----------



## Max100 (2 Feb. 2015)

Lumo schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Noch ein Tipp: Sie ist nicht nur in Deutschland bekannt



Hab ich gar nicht gewusst


----------



## Tornald (2 Feb. 2015)

Jenny McCarthy?


----------



## Lumo (2 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Jenny McCarthy?



Nein  

Mit diesem Tipps müsst ihr es wissen  :

Sie ist das Werbegesicht einer Unterwäsche Marke.


----------



## Tornald (2 Feb. 2015)

Sylvie Meis?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Feb. 2015)

*Marin Gilzer*:thumbup::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Lumo (2 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Sylvie Meis?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (2 Feb. 2015)

Und es geht weiter mit dem Spiel: 





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Lumo (3 Feb. 2015)

Katy Perry?


----------



## Tornald (3 Feb. 2015)

Katy Perry ist es nicht. 
Aber dieser Tipp ist schon sehr gut. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Feb. 2015)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Tornald (4 Feb. 2015)

Britney Spears ist es leider auch nicht. 
Aber mit diesem Tipp bist Du noch näher dran als Lumo mit dem Tipp Katy Perry. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Feb. 2015)

Miley Cyrus...???


----------



## Tornald (6 Feb. 2015)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus...???


Auch kein schlechter Tipp. Aber bei Britney Spears lagst Du näher dran. 
Die Gesuchte ist nicht ganz so jung wie Miley Cyrus und (aus meiner Sicht) wesentlich hübscher.


----------



## Bad Me (6 Feb. 2015)

Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Tornald (6 Feb. 2015)

Christina Aguilera ist es auch nicht, aber auch ein guter Tipp!
Mit Christina Aguilera und Britney Spears liegt Ihr am nächsten an der Gesuchten!


----------



## Bad Me (6 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Christina Aguilera ist es auch nicht, aber auch ein guter Tipp!
> Mit Christina Aguilera und Britney Spears liegt Ihr am nächsten an der Gesuchten!



Dann mach mal naggisch die Dinger 

Vielleicht eine von den Spice Girls, Geri Halliwell oder Melanie Chisholm?
Oder sind es gar die PINK boobs?


----------



## Tornald (6 Feb. 2015)

Nein, keine von den Spice Girls. 
Mit Britney Spears und Christina Aguilera liegt Ihr immer noch am nächsten. Da gibt es ganz viele Gemeinsamkeiten. U.a. haben alle drei immer wieder mal mit Gewichtsproblemen zu kämpfen...


----------



## Max100 (7 Feb. 2015)

Mariah Carey?????????????


----------



## Tornald (7 Feb. 2015)

Mariah Carey hat zweifellos auch immer wieder mit Gewichtsproblemen zu kämpfen. Insofern passt sie ebenfalls gut rein in die Gruppe der drei. Zumal auch noch weitere Gemeinsamkeiten vorhanden sind wie Nationalität, Beruf, Haarfarbe und dass alle vier auch schon Mütter sind. Ein Kriterium haut aber nicht hin: Mariah Carey ist etwa 10 Jahre älter als die anderen drei.


----------



## Bad Me (8 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> ... immer wieder mit Gewichtsproblemen zu kämpfen
> ...
> Ein Kriterium haut aber nicht hin: Mariah Carey ist etwa 10 Jahre älter als die anderen drei.



Demnach scheidet Jennifer Lopez auch aus ... 

EDIT:
Shakira ?


----------



## Tornald (8 Feb. 2015)

JLo scheidet in der Tat aus und Shakira ebenfalls, da sie keine US-Amerikanerin ist. 
Außerdem ist Shakira auch noch ein klein wenig älter als die Gesuchte. 
Die Gesuchte ist mit Christina Aguilera und Britney Spears der selbe Jahrgang bzw. ein Jahrgang auseinander.


----------



## Lumo (9 Feb. 2015)

Beyonce Knowles oder Jessica Simpson?


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Feb. 2015)

Kerry Katona?


----------



## Tornald (9 Feb. 2015)

Wir haben einen Gewinner: Gratulation, Lumo! :thumbup:

Jessica Simpson war die Gesuchte:


----------



## Lumo (9 Feb. 2015)

Dann testen wir mal eine Gif Version 





​


----------



## Lumo (10 Feb. 2015)

Obvious Tip is Obvious:
Sie ist Blond


----------



## Max100 (10 Feb. 2015)

Lumo schrieb:


> Obvious Tip is Obvious:
> Sie ist Blond



Oben oder unten


----------



## Tornald (10 Feb. 2015)

Was obvious ist brauchst Du ja nicht unbedingt noch zu erwähnen.  ​ 

Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## Lumo (10 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Was obvious ist brauchst Du ja nicht unbedingt noch zu erwähnen.  ​
> 
> Scarlett Johansson?



Nein, die gesuchte Person ist ca. 12 Jahre älter.


----------



## Tornald (10 Feb. 2015)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Lumo (11 Feb. 2015)

Nein, die Gesuchte Person ist aber im selben Jahr gebohren!


----------



## Tornald (11 Feb. 2015)

Da gibt es ja immer noch einige...

Rebecca Romijn?


----------



## Lumo (11 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja immer noch einige...
> 
> Rebecca Romijn?



Nein, Sie spielte in vielen Serien mit, und ist derzeit auch in einer Serie zu sehen.


----------



## Tornald (11 Feb. 2015)

Sofia Vergara?


----------



## Lumo (11 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Sofia Vergara?



NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## Tornald (11 Feb. 2015)

Alyssa Milano?


----------



## Lumo (11 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Alyssa Milano?


Nein, sie ist 1,63m groß.


----------



## Tornald (11 Feb. 2015)

Jetzt müsste ich, dank der Hinweise, die Gesuchte gefunden haben: 
Julie Benz!


----------



## Lumo (12 Feb. 2015)

Richtig


----------



## Tornald (12 Feb. 2015)

Nach den Recherchen kann ich nun auf Anhieb etliche Schauspielerinnen nennen, welche blond sind, im Jahr 1972 geboren sind und in US-amerikanischen Serien gespielt haben bzw. noch spielen. Ohne den letzten Hinweis hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch fünf andere (falsche) Namen genannt. ;-) 


Hier nun aber die nächsten Titten: 




1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist _nicht_ im Jahr 1972 geboren worden. Sie ist jünger.


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Blinkibill (12 Feb. 2015)

Anna Faris


----------



## Tornald (12 Feb. 2015)

Anna Faris ist nicht richtig. 

2. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist _nicht_ blond.


----------



## Cav (13 Feb. 2015)

Na die Hupen kenne ich doch!

Das ist Larissa Riquelme, stimmt's?


----------



## Tornald (13 Feb. 2015)

Respekt, Cav! Da kennt sich jemand aus! :thumbup:




Larissa Riquelme


Ich hatte schon überlegt, ob ich ein Bild aussuche, wo das Handy im Ausschnitt steckt, aber dann wäre es noch einfacher geworden. Und schwer war das Rätsel ja offenbar nicht, jedenfalls nicht für Cav. 

Cav ist nun an der Reihe!


----------



## Cav (16 Feb. 2015)

Ja, durch das Foto mit dem Handy mittendrin hab ich mir auch ihren vorbau gemerkt. 


Hier gehts weiter:


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Feb. 2015)

Scarlett Johannsson?


----------



## Tornald (16 Feb. 2015)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Scarlett Johannsson?


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber da passt der Leberfleck nicht.


----------



## Cav (17 Feb. 2015)

Wie Tornald erkannt hat ist es nicht Scarlett Johansson.

Tipp: Die Gesuchte ist *jünger als Scarlett Johansson*.


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

ich würde auch auf alba tippen


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Feb. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber da passt der Leberfleck nicht.



...mit den Leberflecken von Scarlett Johannsen kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut aus...

Noch ein anderer Vorschlag: Lindsay Lohan...?


----------



## AL2016W (17 Feb. 2015)

Brooklyn Decker ist es


----------



## Cav (18 Feb. 2015)

Genau richtig, Al2016W! :thumbup:

Brooklyn Decker ist richtig:





Du bist an der Reihe mit einem Rätsel.


----------



## AL2016W (19 Feb. 2015)

So hier das neue Quizbild





Viel Spaß​


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Feb. 2015)

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## AL2016W (20 Feb. 2015)

Nein die ist es nicht


----------



## Tornald (21 Feb. 2015)

Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## AL2016W (21 Feb. 2015)

Nein auch die ist es nicht


----------



## Cav (22 Feb. 2015)

Ashley Greene


----------



## AL2016W (23 Feb. 2015)

Cav schrieb:


> Ashley Greene




Völlig richtig deine Antwort





Damit bist du jetzt dran​


----------



## Cav (24 Feb. 2015)

Ashley ist eine meiner Lieblinge. :WOW:



Hiermit gehts weiter:





Viel Spaß!​


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Feb. 2015)

Pamela Anderson...


----------



## Cav (24 Feb. 2015)

Nein, Pamela Anderson ist es nicht. Die Gesuchte ist jünger.

Tipp: Sie ist *unter 40 Jahre alt*.


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Feb. 2015)

...ääähmmm...


----------



## Djibril (2 März 2015)

kylie minogue?


----------



## Leglove (2 März 2015)

caroline beil?


----------



## Cav (3 März 2015)

Nein, die richtige Antwort war noch nicht dabei.

Noch ein Tipp: *Sie ist ein Model.*


----------



## Nicci72 (3 März 2015)

Edita Vilkeviciute?


----------



## Cav (3 März 2015)

Nein, die Gesuchte ist älter als Edita Vilkeviciute.

Noch ein Tipp: *Sie ist zwischen 30 und 40 Jahren alt.*


----------



## Cav (1 Apr. 2015)

Nach längerer Denkpause, hier eine Zusammenfassung:

Erstes Bild: 





- Sie ist ein Model.
- Sie ist zwischen 30 und 40 Jahren alt.

Und als weiteren Hinweis hier noch ein zweites Bild (Auf beiden Bildern sind die Titten der gleichen Frau zu sehen):


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Apr. 2015)

Cher???:devil:


----------



## Cav (2 Apr. 2015)

Nein, leider auch nicht Cher.

Noch zwei Tipps:

*Sie ist Mexikanerin und war mal auf dem Cover der Sports Illustrated.*


----------



## Marco2 (3 Apr. 2015)

...aus Mexiko

*Texi Lancarote*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (3 Apr. 2015)

*Elisa Benitez*! * 
*


----------



## Tornald (3 Apr. 2015)

Elsa Benitez muss es natürlich heißen! 

Ohne die letzten beiden Tipps wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen! :thumbup:


----------



## Cav (4 Apr. 2015)

Tornald hat die richtige Lösung! :thumbup:

Und auch gleich einen Teil der Auflösung mitgeliefert, hier das andere Bild


.

Tornald, du darfst ein neues Rätsel stellen.


----------



## Tornald (4 Apr. 2015)

Und hier ist das neue Rätsel:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-26618402/Tittenspiel2015-04-04-2.jpg.html



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tornald (6 Apr. 2015)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist Sängerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Apr. 2015)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Tornald (7 Apr. 2015)

Britney Spears ist es nicht. Die Gesuchte kommt aber aus Amerika.


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2015)

...aus den USA, um genau zu sein. 
Die Gesuchte ist sogar noch etwas jünger als Britney Spears.


----------



## maggi77 (8 Apr. 2015)

Miley cyres


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2015)

Ganz so jung wie Miley Cyrus ist die Gesuchte auch wieder nicht. Dann doch näher an Britney Spears dran, aber noch unter 30.
Die Gesuchte wurde im vorigen Jahrhundert Mitte der 80er Jahre geboren.


----------



## Tornald (10 Apr. 2015)

Die Gesuchte hat ihren internationalen Durchbruch erst vor wenigen Jahren geschafft.


----------



## Freibier (16 Apr. 2015)

Ist es Kesha ?


----------



## Tornald (16 Apr. 2015)

Kesha ist es nicht.
Die Gesuchte wurde in New York geboren und wuchs auch im Bundesstaat New York auf.


----------



## Tornald (21 Apr. 2015)

Der Nachname der Gesuchten besteht aus zwei Teilen.


----------



## tywin10 (21 Apr. 2015)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Tornald (21 Apr. 2015)

Richtig, tywin10! :thumbup:







Wir sind nun gespannt, welche Titten uns tywin10 zum Erraten präsentieren wird!


----------



## tywin10 (21 Apr. 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Doppelquiz:
(entweder doppelter Spaß oder doppelter Frust)


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Apr. 2015)

Pamela Anderson und Jane Fonda?


----------



## tywin10 (22 Apr. 2015)

Tipp:

Links so eine Art Sängerin
Rechts so eine Art Model/Künstlerin


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Apr. 2015)

Britney Spears links?


----------



## tywin10 (23 Apr. 2015)

Tipp

Herkunft: 
Links aus Wales, GB
Rechts aus Michigan, USA


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Apr. 2015)

...dann sind es vielleicht die beiden A-Celebrities Emma Booth - nein, nicht die mir der Heilsarmee  und auch nicht die australische Schauspielerin sondern die walisische Sängerin - und Chandra Davis?happy09


----------



## tywin10 (24 Apr. 2015)

Tipp:

Baujahr
Links 1980 (Juni)
Rechts 1972 (September)


----------



## Tornald (24 Apr. 2015)

Dank der Tipps müsste ich es jetzt haben: 

Katherine Jenkins und Dita von Teese?


----------



## tywin10 (24 Apr. 2015)

Mmh, waren die Tipps doch zu detailliert...
Egal jedenfalls richtig!


----------



## Tornald (24 Apr. 2015)

tywin10 schrieb:


> Mmh, waren die Tipps doch zu detailliert...


Ohne Internet-Recherche hätte ich es natürlich (noch) nicht gewusst:
Stichorte Google _1980 Juni Wales Sängerin_ sowie _1972 September Michigan model_. 

Hier nun die nächsten Titten:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tornald (28 Apr. 2015)

Tipp:
Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin, Sängerin und Model.


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Apr. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin, Sängerin und Model.



...ääähmmm...


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Apr. 2015)

...Rita Ora...???unsure98


----------



## Tornald (29 Apr. 2015)

Rita Ora ist es leider nicht.
Die Gesuchte ist wesentlich älter und kommt aus Übersee.


----------



## AL2016W (30 Apr. 2015)

Carmen Electra???


----------



## Tornald (1 Mai 2015)

Richtig, AL2016W! :thumbup: Es ist Carmen Electra: 





AL2016W ist nun dran!


----------



## Ilijics (3 Mai 2015)

Carmen Electra


----------



## AL2016W (3 Mai 2015)

So hier das neue Bild 





Viel Spaß​


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Mai 2015)

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## AL2016W (7 Mai 2015)

Nein die ist es nicht


----------



## Tornald (7 Mai 2015)

Ist es überhaupt eine Britin?


----------



## buddy123 (9 Mai 2015)

Petra Nemcova?


----------



## AL2016W (9 Mai 2015)

Zweimal nein


----------



## Merker45 (15 Mai 2015)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## AL2016W (15 Mai 2015)

Merker45 schrieb:


> Britt Hagedorn



Sehr Richtig​
Damit bist du dran


----------



## AL2016W (15 Mai 2015)

Hier noch eben das Bild



​


----------



## abuly (25 Mai 2015)

Also Frau Alba ist es nicht!


----------



## greyfox (27 Mai 2015)

Genau Verona Poth könnte es durchaus sein


----------



## Erlkönig (28 Mai 2015)

Wie wärs mit einem neuen Bild ?

Könnte die Schwester von Marietta Slomka sein.


----------



## huhu (28 Mai 2015)

joooooooooooooooooop


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

Ich rate verona Pooth


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Aug. 2015)

:zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz:


----------



## DefLow712 (26 Sep. 2015)

hahah geile möppel xD


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2015)

...auf ein Neues !!!!



...ganz leicht, oder ???:WOW:


----------



## Erlkönig (20 Okt. 2015)

Hm , irgendeine Inka ?


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2015)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Hm , irgendeine Inka ?



...welche denn...???


----------



## Erlkönig (20 Okt. 2015)

Muß man sich denn immer gleich so festlegen.

Also Schneider ?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

...keine "Inka"..keine "Schneider"


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Okt. 2015)

...also nicht Marlene Lufen...???


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Okt. 2015)

:thx:...dann werd´ ich mal was Neues raussuchen...


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Okt. 2015)

...Mooooommmmenttt....!!!unsure98


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

...und wir warten !!!


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Nov. 2015)

...aber nicht mehr länger... Hier also das neue Rätsel:

Bei wem sieht man hier... naja, eigentlich kein Dekolleté mehrhappy09

[img=http://img224.imagevenue.com/loc1174/th_072384576_Rtselei_123_1174lo.jpg]


----------



## AL2016W (9 Nov. 2015)

Verona Pooth


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2015)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Verona Pooth




...denke ich auch !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Nov. 2015)

Genau!:thumbup: Das Bild ist zwar inzwischen ein Klassiker, der zeigt, dass Verona mit diesem Ausschnitt praktisch blankgezogen hatte und an der hochoffiziellen Veranstaltung buchstäblich mit nackten Boobs teilnahm, aber gerade deshalb lohnt es, ihn immer mal wieder zu bringen - genauso wie die Bilder, die belegen, dass Michelle Hunziker früher mal ein richtiges Oben-Ohne-Mädel war - heute hat sich bei beiden leider der Genier-Faktor eingestellt: Verona kommt heute immer im Pullover oder in der bürotauglichen Bluse und Michelle manchmal sogar im hochgeschlossenen Badeanzug daher...


----------



## AL2016W (11 Nov. 2015)

So hier das neue Bild





Viel Spaß​


----------



## blueeyes1973 (11 Nov. 2015)

Charlize Theron


----------



## AL2016W (11 Nov. 2015)

Nein die ist es nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Nov. 2015)

Helena Christensen?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Nov. 2015)

Ne aber geht schon in die richtige Richtung


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Vielleicht Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## Desert Fox (11 Nov. 2015)

oder Nina Agdal


----------



## AL2016W (11 Nov. 2015)

Jeanette Biedermann ist es nicht
Aber Nina Agdal ist richtig



​


----------



## Desert Fox (12 Nov. 2015)




----------



## Tornald (12 Nov. 2015)

Selena Gomez?


----------



## Desert Fox (13 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (13 Nov. 2015)

Das Rätsel war für mich diesmal nicht schwer, da ich mir immer gerne neue Bilder von Selena Gomez hier auf diesem Board anschaue. Und der Bild-Ausschnitt war ja von einem brandaktuellen Post. :thumbup:




Hier das neue Rätsel:




Viel Spaß!


----------



## AL2016W (14 Nov. 2015)

Sylvie Meis???


----------



## Tornald (14 Nov. 2015)

Sylvie Meis ist richtig! :thumbup:
Da habe ich absichtlich ein älteres Bild rausgesucht, damit Ihr nicht gleich sofort auf Sylvie Meis kommt, aber bei den Experten hier hilft das nichts.


----------



## AL2016W (16 Nov. 2015)

Hier das neue Bild



​


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Nov. 2015)

Judith Rakers?


----------



## AL2016W (16 Nov. 2015)

Nein die ist es nicht


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2015)

Jennifer Knäble


----------



## AL2016W (17 Nov. 2015)

Nein auch die Antwort ist falsch


----------



## klammeraffe77 (17 Nov. 2015)

gwyneth paltrow


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2015)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## AL2016W (18 Nov. 2015)

Hehe beide falsch


----------



## leonecapone (18 Nov. 2015)

Alle sind top


----------



## didi0815 (22 Nov. 2015)

Kate Hudson


----------



## AL2016W (22 Nov. 2015)

Nein das ist auch falsch. Bleibt mal im deuschen Raum so als Tip.


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Nov. 2015)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## Spezi30 (23 Nov. 2015)

Eva Habermann?


----------



## AL2016W (23 Nov. 2015)

Nein auch diese beiden Antworten sind falsch.


----------



## didi0815 (23 Nov. 2015)

Kim Fischer?


----------



## AL2016W (23 Nov. 2015)

Nein auch hierbei handelt es sich nicht um die gesuchte Person.


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Nov. 2015)

Nina Heinemann?


----------



## AL2016W (24 Nov. 2015)

Ne aber die Haarfarbe passt.


----------



## fred89 (26 Nov. 2015)

Sehr nett auf jeden Fall.. Wie heißt se nu?


----------



## didi0815 (29 Nov. 2015)

Sonja Kraus?


----------



## AL2016W (29 Nov. 2015)

Nein Sonja Kraus ist echt nicht. Die gesuchte Person war schonmal im Playboy zu sehen.


----------



## didi0815 (30 Nov. 2015)

Isabel Edvardsson


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2015)

Amanda Lear !!!:WOW::WOW:


----------



## didi0815 (30 Nov. 2015)

Ahja... is klar


----------



## AL2016W (1 Dez. 2015)

Haha ha ne ist klar  . Beide Damen sind es nicht.


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2015)

Wird wohl ne Weihnachtsüberraschung?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

*Britt Hagedorn !!!*


----------



## AL2016W (4 Dez. 2015)

Nee Britt ist es auch nicht. Die gesuchte Person ist so um die 40 Jahre.


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Dez. 2015)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Nee Britt ist es auch nicht. Die gesuchte Person ist so um die 40 Jahre.



...war Heidi Klum eigentlich schon mal im Playboy oder immer nur am Strand und am Pool Oben Ohne?


----------



## AL2016W (4 Dez. 2015)

Ne die war nur am Strand oben ohne.


----------



## polorabbie (5 Dez. 2015)

Hey, vielleicht Susen Tiedtke ?


----------



## xXLenniXx (6 Dez. 2015)

Oder Monica Ivancan?


----------



## didi0815 (7 Dez. 2015)

Nina Bott?


----------



## AL2016W (8 Dez. 2015)

Alles gute Vorschläge doch leider ist der richtige immer noch nicht dabei. Aber ihr seit schon ziemlich dicht dran.


----------



## Tornald (8 Dez. 2015)

Alexandra Neldel?


----------



## didi0815 (9 Dez. 2015)

Anneke Dürkop?


----------



## AL2016W (9 Dez. 2015)

Ne immer noch falsch


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)

Ursula von der Leiyen


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2015)

Tanja Szewczenko?


----------



## didi0815 (10 Dez. 2015)

oder Christine Surer?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Dez. 2015)

Hmm die richtige Antwort war immer noch nicht dabei. Langsam gehen mir Ideen für Tips aus. Die gesuchte Person hatte mehre ungewöhnliche Aufgaben bei ihrem Dreh. Viellleicht hilft das ja weiter.


----------



## didi0815 (11 Dez. 2015)

Welchem Dreh?


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2015)

Es wird langweilig :angry:


----------



## AL2016W (12 Dez. 2015)

Also dann mal nen großer Tipp. Von der Serie gibt es mehre Staffeln. Wurden alle bei tropischen Temperaturen gedreht und es mussten Aufgaben bewältigt werden.


----------



## Tornald (12 Dez. 2015)

Giulia Siegel?


----------



## Tornald (12 Dez. 2015)

Claudelle Deckert?


----------



## AL2016W (12 Dez. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Claudelle Deckert?




Juhhhuuuuu endlich die richtige Antwort wobei es jetzt auch glaub ich einfach war.



​


----------



## Tornald (12 Dez. 2015)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Juhhhuuuuu endlich die richtige Antwort wobei es jetzt auch glaub ich einfach war.


Für mich war es eine reine Fleißarbeit nach dem Prinzip der Rasterfahndung. Da ich das Dschungelcamp, abgesehen von der allerersten Staffel, mir nie angeschaut und mich auch nicht dafür interessiert habe, musste ich erst einmal im Internet nachschlagen, wer da alles überhaupt teilgenommen hatte und auf wen die gennannten Kriterien zutreffen. Daraufhin sind natürlich nicht mehr viele übrig geblieben... 



Nun werde ich mal nach einem neuen Bild ausschauen...


----------



## Tornald (12 Dez. 2015)

Und hier ist das neue Bild:





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Cav (13 Dez. 2015)

Vanessa Hudgens?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2015)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Tornald (13 Dez. 2015)

Es ist weder Vanessa Hudgens noch Mariah Carey.
Aber das Land stimmt schon mal. :thumbup:


----------



## dante_23 (13 Dez. 2015)

hm, beyoncé?


----------



## Tornald (13 Dez. 2015)

Richtig, dante! :thumbup: Es ist Beyoncé:







Und nun ist dante dran...


----------



## dante_23 (13 Dez. 2015)

weiter geht es


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Dez. 2015)

Dekolleté mit BH drunter...??? Da iss aber jemand ganz vorsichtig...happy09 Ist das vielleicht Vanessa Hudgens?


----------



## dante_23 (14 Dez. 2015)

nein, vanessa ist es leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

Monica Lierhaus


----------



## dante_23 (14 Dez. 2015)

monica ist es auch nicht. 
kleiner tipp: deutschsprachiger raum


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Dez. 2015)

Helene Fischer?


----------



## dante_23 (17 Dez. 2015)

helene ist es auch nicht. sie ist schauspielerin


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Dez. 2015)

Veronica Ferres


----------



## dante_23 (17 Dez. 2015)

auch veronica ist es leider nicht, sie hat dunkle haare


----------



## Death Row (17 Dez. 2015)

Iris Mareike Steen?


----------



## dante_23 (17 Dez. 2015)

die gute mareike ist es auch nicht. sie hat braune haare


----------



## Death Row (17 Dez. 2015)

Maria Furtwängler?


----------



## Tornald (17 Dez. 2015)

Maria Furtwängler hat doch AFAIK _blonde_ Haare? ;-) 


Bettina Zimmermann?


----------



## dante_23 (18 Dez. 2015)

leider auch nicht.

ihre brüste sind nicht "natural"


----------



## Tornald (18 Dez. 2015)

Mariella Ahrens?


----------



## dante_23 (18 Dez. 2015)

nah dran, bissl jünger ist sie


----------



## Tornald (18 Dez. 2015)

Sandra Speichert?


----------



## dante_23 (18 Dez. 2015)

noch jünger, aber die richtung stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (18 Dez. 2015)

Sila Sahin?


----------



## dante_23 (18 Dez. 2015)

perfekt, tornald!!! :thumbup: 
mariella, als auch sandra waren im playboy. ebenso sila. daher meine aussage: "die richtung stimmt" 

nun bist du an der reihe


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2015)

:thx:

Da habe ich mich gewissermaßen _rangetastet _ bis ich die Richtige hatte! 



Und hier nun die nächsten Titten: 





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Inggo (19 Dez. 2015)

das ist nicht einfach


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2015)

Inggo schrieb:


> das ist nicht einfach


Na gut, dann gebe ich mal den ersten Hinweis:
Die Gesuchte ist aus dem Deutschen Fernsehen bekannt!


----------



## dante_23 (19 Dez. 2015)

babsi schöneberger?


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2015)

Babsi Schöneberger ist es nicht. 
Aber die Haarfarbe stimmt! :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2015)

*Claudia Kleinert*


----------



## Tornald (20 Dez. 2015)

Richtig, Marco! :thumbup: Es ist Claudia Kleinert: 





Marco ist nun dran...


----------



## dante_23 (20 Dez. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Richtig, Marco! :thumbup: Es ist Claudia Kleinert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich muss gestehen: ich wusste gar nicht, dass claudia solche große brüste hat 
holy shit, geil! :thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (20 Dez. 2015)

dante_23 schrieb:


> ich muss gestehen: ich wusste gar nicht, dass claudia solche große brüste hat
> holy shit, geil! :thumbup:


Ich empfehle: Öfter mal Tagesthemen schauen...  ;-)


----------



## msclfn (20 Dez. 2015)

Oh nette dame


----------



## dante_23 (20 Dez. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Ich empfehle: Öfter mal Tagesthemen schauen...  ;-)



definitiv!! :thumbup:

zeigt sie eigtl. auch ausschnitt?


----------



## Tornald (21 Dez. 2015)

*Claudia Kleinert*



dante_23 schrieb:


> zeigt sie eigtl. auch ausschnitt?


Vielleicht ein _bisschen _manchmal mehr. Die Tagesthemen sind schließlich eine seriöse Nachrichten- und keine Erotiksendung.  
Allerdings kleidet sich Claudia Kleinert fast immer sehr figurbetont, so dass ihre Kurven stets gut zur Geltung kommen. Ich freue mich jedes Mal aufs Neue, wenn zum Ende der Tagesthemen Claudia eingeblendet wird und sie das Wetter ansagt und nicht einer ihrer männlichen Kollegen. Vom Wetter kriege ich dann meistens nicht so viel mit, weil meine Aufmerksamkeit sich woanders hin richtet...


----------



## We3d (21 Dez. 2015)

Sylvie Meis


----------



## dante_23 (21 Dez. 2015)

*AW: Claudia Kleinert*



Tornald schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein _bisschen _manchmal mehr. Die Tagesthemen sind schließlich eine seriöse Nachrichten- und keine Erotiksendung.
> Allerdings kleidet sich Claudia Kleinert fast immer sehr figurbetont, so dass ihre Kurven stets gut zur Geltung kommen. Ich freue mich jedes Mal aufs Neue, wenn zum Ende der Tagesthemen Claudia eingeblendet wird und sie das Wetter ansagt und nicht einer ihrer männlichen Kollegen. Vom Wetter kriege ich dann meistens nicht so viel mit, weil meine Aufmerksamkeit sich woanders hin richtet...



schön geschrieben 
bei solchen kurven, wie von claudia, kann ich nachvollziehen, dass das wetter in den hintergrund gerät


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

@ dante_23....mach mal bitte weiter !!!!:thx::thumbup:


----------



## dante_23 (23 Dez. 2015)

ok, dann mache ich mal weiter


----------



## Tornald (23 Dez. 2015)

Salma Hayek?


----------



## dante_23 (23 Dez. 2015)

salma ist es nicht.

tipp: europa


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Dez. 2015)

Gemma Atkinson?


----------



## dante_23 (23 Dez. 2015)

du bist ein experte, oder?  ja, es ist gemma.
du bist an der reihe, desert


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Dez. 2015)

Kein Experte kenne nur einen kleinen Trick


----------



## AL2016W (24 Dez. 2015)

Nina Dobrev


----------



## Desert Fox (24 Dez. 2015)

richtig


----------



## AL2016W (26 Dez. 2015)

So hier das neue Bild





Viel Spaß​


----------



## dante_23 (27 Dez. 2015)

pamela anderson?


----------



## jonny666111 (27 Dez. 2015)

tolle ideee


----------



## AL2016W (27 Dez. 2015)

Ne Pam ist es nicht


----------



## dante_23 (28 Dez. 2015)

hm, coco ?


----------



## Death Row (28 Dez. 2015)

Kaley Cuoco?


----------



## AL2016W (28 Dez. 2015)

Nein die Antwort ist falsch


----------



## dante_23 (29 Dez. 2015)

gib mal nen tipp


----------



## Desert Fox (30 Dez. 2015)

Audrina Patridge


----------



## AL2016W (31 Dez. 2015)

Desert Fox schrieb:


> Audrina Patridge



Ja die Antwort ist richtig.


----------



## Desert Fox (31 Dez. 2015)




----------



## AL2016W (31 Dez. 2015)

Lena Gercke


----------



## milfhunter (3 Jan. 2016)

Mal eine kurze Frage an dante_23: wie heißt denn eigentlich die hübsche Dame mit dem großen Vorbau auf deinem Profilbild?


----------



## Desert Fox (3 Jan. 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## Erlkönig (4 Jan. 2016)

*Gemma Atkinson*



Desert Fox schrieb:


> Kein Experte kenne nur einen kleinen Trick



Googeln is nicht. 

Zu schade dass da kein natürliches Füllmaterial drin ist.


----------



## AL2016W (5 Jan. 2016)

So dann mal hier ein neues Bild. Viel Spaß beim Raten



​


----------



## dante_23 (5 Jan. 2016)

ashley tisdale?


----------



## AL2016W (5 Jan. 2016)

Ne die ist es nicht


----------



## dante_23 (5 Jan. 2016)

hm, ich vermute ein junges mädel... sophia thomalla?


----------



## AL2016W (5 Jan. 2016)

Hmm schwer zusagen jung ist sie nicht aber auch nicht richtig alt und nein Sophia ist es nicht.


----------



## Tornald (6 Jan. 2016)

Jung ist sie nicht aber auch nicht richtig alt? Und blonde Haare hat sie offensichtlich. 

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## dante_23 (6 Jan. 2016)

anastacia?


----------



## AL2016W (6 Jan. 2016)

Beide Antworten sind falsch


----------



## dante_23 (7 Jan. 2016)

gib´ mal bitte nen tipp


----------



## xbrowser (7 Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht Diane Kruger


Muli schrieb:


> So habe hier mal das Dekoltée eine bekannten Dame ausgeschnitten und möchte von euch wissen, um wen es sich dabei handelt! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn derjenige, der es errät ein neues Pic für die anderen bereithält! Greetz Muli
> 
> 
> Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema!
> ...


----------



## AL2016W (7 Jan. 2016)

Dann geb ich mal nen Tip die gesuchte Person ist 36 Jahre alt


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Jan. 2016)

...???unsure98


----------



## AL2016W (13 Jan. 2016)

Die gesuchte Person ist regelmäßig im Fernsehn zu sehen.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Jan. 2016)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Die gesuchte Person ist regelmäßig im Fernsehn zu sehen.



So etwas ähnliches hatte ich fast schon befürchtet...:damnpc: Judith Rakers oder Anne Will werden´s wohl nicht sein - im Gegensatz zu Christina Parodi et. al. aus den südeuropäischen Ländern gehen unsere Moderatorinnen nie an den Strand und sind daher auch nie im Bikini zu sehen...
...isses Christina Parodi...???


----------



## quake (13 Jan. 2016)

Yvonne Catterfeld ?


----------



## bambam29 (13 Jan. 2016)

silvi meiss


----------



## AL2016W (13 Jan. 2016)

Ne keiner von den Vorschlägen passt.


----------



## didi0815 (13 Jan. 2016)

Annecke Dürkopp?


----------



## AL2016W (14 Jan. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Annecke Dürkopp?



Hmm sieht so aus als hätte jemand die Lösung gefunden


----------



## didi0815 (14 Jan. 2016)

Next one, bzw. two Titten


----------



## dante_23 (14 Jan. 2016)

caro beil?


----------



## didi0815 (15 Jan. 2016)

Hm.... war wohl wieder zu einfach  . Jo, das ist sie. Next pls...


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

weiter geht es


----------



## Erlkönig (15 Jan. 2016)

Hm , Salma Hayek ?


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Hm , Salma Hayek ?



leider nicht, aber der amerikanische raum stimmt


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Jan. 2016)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

jenni ist es auch nicht, obwohl es gut passen könnte


----------



## Death Row (15 Jan. 2016)

Alyssa Milano?


----------



## Schweizer (15 Jan. 2016)

Adriana Lima?


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

alyssa ist es leider nicht, aber, ja, adriana stimmt, perfekt!


----------



## Schweizer (15 Jan. 2016)

Ihre Muttermale sind "unverwechselbar" 
Muß ich jetzt neue Titten bringen?


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

Schweizer schrieb:


> Ihre Muttermale sind "unverwechselbar"


ein experte? 



Schweizer schrieb:


> Muß ich jetzt neue Titten bringen?


ja, das wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Schweizer (15 Jan. 2016)

ok, dann hier mal Neue: 



​


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

candice swanepoel?


----------



## Schweizer (15 Jan. 2016)

nö, nicht Candice


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

da ist vieles denkbar.... irina shayk?

richtung sportlerin/ model?


----------



## Schweizer (15 Jan. 2016)

stimmt, ist vieles denkbar!
Ob Model, oder Sportlerin sei dahingestellt... 
Irina isses jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## didi0815 (16 Jan. 2016)

Anni Friesinger?


----------



## AL2016W (16 Jan. 2016)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## KMB2105 (17 Jan. 2016)

Müsste Bar Refaeli sein hier mal nen link zum vergleich 

*hotlinking ist verboten* Bilder bitte selber auf einem Freehoster hochladen und die BB_Codes posten


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Bar Refaeli


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (20 Jan. 2016)

So dann wollen wir mal schnell nen neues Bild posten





Viel Spaß​


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

AL2016W schrieb:


> So dann wollen wir mal schnell nen neues Bild posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thx:

*..aber unser netter User "Schweizer" muss DEINE Antwort erst bestätigen !!!*


----------



## Schweizer (23 Jan. 2016)

hiermit bestätigt!
Danke an Alle und Gratulation an _AL2016W_!
Es ist Bar Refaeli!


----------



## Erlkönig (26 Jan. 2016)

AL2016W schrieb:


> So dann wollen wir mal schnell nen neues Bild posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kreisen wir das Problem mal ein , ist es eine Schauspielerin ?


----------



## didi0815 (26 Jan. 2016)

Spontan würde ich auf 

Helene Fischer, oder aus früheren Tagen
Sophia Thomalla tippen.


----------



## AL2016W (26 Jan. 2016)

Ne beides falsch


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Jan. 2016)

Anja Reschke?


----------



## AL2016W (26 Jan. 2016)

Nein auch die ist es nicht


----------



## Marco2 (26 Jan. 2016)

Steffi Graf


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Jan. 2016)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## AL2016W (27 Jan. 2016)

Alles gute Ideen doch leider sind auch die falsch


----------



## AL2016W (9 Feb. 2016)

Dann mal ein Tip sie ist regelmäßig im Fernsehn zu sehen


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Feb. 2016)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Dann mal ein Tip sie ist regelmäßig im Fernsehn zu sehen



Anja Reschke iss regelmäßig im Fernsehen zu seh´n...

Anne Will?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Feb. 2016)

Ja das hast du recht nur vom alter passt es noch nicht ganz


----------



## Tornald (11 Feb. 2016)

Mareile Höppner?


----------



## AL2016W (12 Feb. 2016)

Ne Mareile ist es nicht aber mit dem Alter liegst du genau richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Feb. 2016)

Francine Jordi?


----------



## AL2016W (17 Feb. 2016)

Nein die gesuchte Person kommt aus dem deutschen Raum und ist auch hier im Fernsehn zu sehen


----------



## didi0815 (19 Feb. 2016)

Ich glaub es zwar nicht, aber könnte es 

Maria Rothe sein?
Alternativ vielleicht wieder mal Annecke Dürkopp?



AL2016W schrieb:


> So dann wollen wir mal schnell nen neues Bild posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max100 (19 Feb. 2016)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Nein die gesuchte Person kommt aus dem deutschen Raum und ist auch hier im Fernsehn zu sehen



Macht dir wohl Spaß die User zappeln zu lassen?


----------



## AL2016W (19 Feb. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaub es zwar nicht, aber könnte es
> 
> Maria Rothe sein?
> Alternativ vielleicht wieder mal Annecke Dürkopp?



Dann geb ich mal wieder nen Tipp die gesuchte Person war gestern Abend in zwei Sendung hintereinander zu sehen.


----------



## didi0815 (19 Feb. 2016)

Verena Wriedt? Müsste vom Alter ca. passen denk ich. Haarfarbe vielleicht auch. Ob 2 Sendungen, keine Ahnung


----------



## AL2016W (19 Feb. 2016)

Also Verena ist es nicht. Die gesuchte Person wurde schon hier schon so oft gesucht. Wenn ihr die Lösung seht werdet ihr es merken. Na und wer traut sich die Fernsehzeitung in die Hand zu nehmen und für gestern nachzuschlagen? War sogar auf dem gleichen Sender.


----------



## didi0815 (19 Feb. 2016)

Glaub es zwar eher weniger, aber wie wäre es mit Jessica Ginkel?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

Welcher Sender und welche Uhrzeit :thx::thumbup::WOW::WOW:


----------



## AL2016W (21 Feb. 2016)

Am Donnerstag auf Pro7. So wer es jetzt nicht rausbekommt dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen


----------



## didi0815 (21 Feb. 2016)

Klum? Prosieben ist doch derzeit wieder Modelgedöns da.... keine Ahnung, nicht in die Zeitung geschaut...


----------



## Tornald (21 Feb. 2016)

Annemarie Carpendale?


----------



## AL2016W (21 Feb. 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> Annemarie Carpendale?



Tadada wir haben die Lösung





Da,it ist der nächste dran​


----------



## Tornald (22 Feb. 2016)

:thx:


Hier nun das neue Rätsel: 



Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Feb. 2016)

Helene Fischer?happy09


----------



## Tornald (22 Feb. 2016)

Helene Fischer ist es leider nicht. 
Aber damit liegst Du sehr gut, was Nationalität, Beruf und Haarfarbe betrifft.


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Feb. 2016)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Tornald (22 Feb. 2016)

Jeanette Biedermann ist richtig!










Respekt, Desert Fox! 
Jeanette hat übrigens heute Geburtstag! 


Desert Fox ist nun am Zug!


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Feb. 2016)

Hatte das Bild schon mal gesehen.


----------



## didi0815 (23 Feb. 2016)

A. Kipp oder wie sie jetzt auch heisst.


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Feb. 2016)

Ist es nicht. Fängt nicht mit A an.
Sie wurde 1993 in Los Angeles geboren.


----------



## Desert Fox (25 Feb. 2016)

Ist Schauspielerin und wurde im Frühling geboren.
Sie war schon an der Seite von Emma Watson und Victoria Justice zusehen.


----------



## didi0815 (26 Feb. 2016)

Jennifer Lawrence?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Feb. 2016)

*Halston Sage*


----------



## Desert Fox (27 Feb. 2016)

Marco hat natürlich Recht.:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2016)




----------



## didi0815 (27 Feb. 2016)

Das dürfte wohl Frau Inka hiess sie Schneider? sein.


----------



## Marco2 (27 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (28 Feb. 2016)

Dann auch von mir etwas einfaches:


----------



## Tornald (28 Feb. 2016)

Kelly Brook?


----------



## didi0815 (28 Feb. 2016)

Nö, eine deutsche Dame.


----------



## gurke92 (28 Feb. 2016)

sehr schön


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

*Andrea Kiewel*


----------



## didi0815 (4 März 2016)

Nope. Aber Deutsch ist richtig.


----------



## Erlkönig (4 März 2016)

Diana Amft ?


----------



## didi0815 (4 März 2016)

Nein. Sie ist eher Sängerin/Moderatorin.


----------



## Tornald (4 März 2016)

Inka Bause?


----------



## Erlkönig (4 März 2016)

Ach einfach soll es ja sein , na dann doch Babsi . Hab ich Recht ?


----------



## didi0815 (4 März 2016)

Nö und nö.

Die gesuchte tritt oder trat öfters im MDR in Aktion.


----------



## Tornald (5 März 2016)

Uta Bresan?


----------



## Tornald (5 März 2016)

Stefanie Hertel?


----------



## didi0815 (5 März 2016)

Nein und nein. Ist wohl doch schwieriger als ich dachte.

Sie war mal mit Hans Werner Olm zusammen.


----------



## dante_23 (5 März 2016)

kim fisher?


----------



## didi0815 (5 März 2016)

Jup


----------



## dante_23 (6 März 2016)

weiter geht´s


----------



## Erlkönig (15 März 2016)

Ist es Jennifer Love Hewitt ?


----------



## AL2016W (15 März 2016)

Ich kenn das Bild kann nur grade keinen Namen/Gesicht der Person zuordnen. Hat die Person zufällig schwarze Haare?


----------



## dante_23 (17 März 2016)

jennifer ist es nicht, und ja, sie hat schwarze haare


----------



## Death Row (17 März 2016)

Verona Pooth?


----------



## dante_23 (17 März 2016)

vroni ist es nicht, aber der europ. raum stimmt


----------



## Nicci72 (21 März 2016)

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## dante_23 (22 März 2016)

vici ist es auch nicht.
tipp: deutschsprachiger raum


----------



## Death Row (22 März 2016)

Alexandra Maria Lara?


----------



## dante_23 (22 März 2016)

alex ist es auch nicht


----------



## Death Row (22 März 2016)

Boah man! 

Michelle?


----------



## Tornald (22 März 2016)

Bettina Zimmermann?


----------



## dante_23 (22 März 2016)

auch diese beiden sind es leider nicht.
nächster tipp: die gesuchte dame ist ehemalige miss deutschland, und anfang 30


----------



## Tornald (22 März 2016)

Janice Behrendt?


----------



## Tornald (22 März 2016)

oder Shermine Shahrivar?


----------



## dante_23 (22 März 2016)

es ist shermine, sehr gut


----------



## Tornald (22 März 2016)

:thx:


Und hier das nächste Rätsel:




Viel Spaß!


----------



## dante_23 (23 März 2016)

christina aguilera?


----------



## Tornald (23 März 2016)

Christina Aguilera ist es nicht, aber das Herkunftsland stimmt schon mal!


----------



## Nicci72 (23 März 2016)

Crissy Teigen?


----------



## Tornald (23 März 2016)

Crissy Teigen ist es auch nicht. 
Aber vom Beruf her passt Christine Teigen besser als Christina Aguilera...


----------



## Tornald (1 Apr. 2016)

Die Gesuchte übt diesen Beruf allerdings heute nicht mehr aus. 
Sie ist gewissermaßen im Ruhestand, was diesen Beruf betrifft. ;-)


----------



## dante_23 (3 Apr. 2016)

anna nicole smith?


----------



## Tornald (3 Apr. 2016)

Anna Nicole Smith ist es nicht. Die Gesuchte lebt noch und war noch in den vergangenen Jahren im Show-Business erfolgreich.


----------



## dante_23 (4 Apr. 2016)

carmen electra?


----------



## Tornald (4 Apr. 2016)

Carmen Electra ist es auch nicht, obwohl das Alter einigermaßen passt. 

Das Thema _Show_-Business kann beinahe wörtlich genommen werden. Die Gesuchte hat oder hatte teilweise eigene Shows, wo sie maßgeblich mitwirkt(e). Dabei war eine Talkshow und eine Castingshow.


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Apr. 2016)

Anne Will wird´s nicht seinhappy09 Heidi Klum?


----------



## Tornald (4 Apr. 2016)

Bei Anne Will und Heidi Klum passt ja das Herkunftsland nicht. 
Aber bei Heidi Klum passt die Castingshow.


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Apr. 2016)

Naja, Ellen DeGeneres wird´s aber trotzdem nicht sein... - Mel B?


----------



## Tornald (4 Apr. 2016)

Ellen DeGeneres ist es tatsächlich nicht. 
Bei Mel B haut wiederum das Herkunftsland nicht hin, dafür aber die Hautfarbe.


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Apr. 2016)

Nicole Scherzinger?


----------



## Tornald (5 Apr. 2016)

Nicole Scherzinger ist es auch nicht. Die Gesuchte ist etwas älter. 

Auf folgenden Tipp von gestern möchte ich noch besonders hinweisen:


Tornald schrieb:


> Aber bei Heidi Klum passt die Castingshow.


Von der Gesuchten ist quasi das Original dieser Castingshow.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Apr. 2016)

Tyra Banks?


----------



## Tornald (6 Apr. 2016)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Tyra Banks?


Vollkommen richtig, Nicci! :thumbup: :thx: 
Die Gesuchte ist Tyra Banks, Produzentin und Jury-Mitglied von _America's next Top Model_! 


Hier habe ich allerdings noch ein Bild aus ihren eigenen Model-Zeiten genommen: 






Und nun ist Nicci dran!


----------



## frederik1985 (6 Apr. 2016)

wäre ich nie drauf gekommen


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Apr. 2016)

...na, dann werde ich jetzt wieder etwas heraussuchen...:mussweg:


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2016)

So - wer trägt hier dieses nicht wirklich blickdichte Top?


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2016)

Die Sängerin Pink?


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2016)

Sorry, nein


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2016)

Scheint mir aber eine etwas kräftigere Frau im Sinne von muskukös zu sein? 

Serena Williams?


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2016)

...war wieder einmal leicht...

Ja, es ist Serena Williams :


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2016)

Und weiter geht es:
Ich habe jetzt auch wieder ein Bild rausgesucht, wo die Gesuchte bis zu den Titten im Wasser steht: 





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## dante_23 (8 Apr. 2016)

kim kardashian?


----------



## Marco2 (8 Apr. 2016)

Katharina Witt...die Schlampe von der "SED"


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2016)

Es ist leider weder Kim Kardashian noch Katharina Witt. 

Bei Kim Kardashian stimmt die Muttersprache und bei Katharina Witt stimmt der Kontinent.


----------



## dante_23 (9 Apr. 2016)

lucy pinder?


----------



## Tornald (9 Apr. 2016)

dante_23 schrieb:


> lucy pinder?


Lucy Pinder ist richtig! :thumbup: :thx:


Das war jetzt offenbar auch mal was Leichtes: 





Dante ist an der Reihe!


----------



## dante_23 (9 Apr. 2016)

i-woher kannte ich den bild-ausschnitt 

ok, weiter geht´s


----------



## AL2016W (9 Apr. 2016)

Veronica Ferres???


----------



## dante_23 (9 Apr. 2016)

veronica ist es nicht, aber der dt. raum stimmt


----------



## didi0815 (9 Apr. 2016)

Lena Gerke?


----------



## dante_23 (10 Apr. 2016)

lena ist es auch nicht, aber die haarfarbe stimmt


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Apr. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Katharina Witt...die Schlampe von der "SED"



:angry: Was ist denn das für eine beleidigende Wortwahl?:claudi: Du brauchst Katharina Witt nicht zu mögen, aber deshalb ist sie noch lange keine "Schlampe"!!!:claudi:


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Apr. 2016)

@dante

Maria Furtwängler?


----------



## dante_23 (11 Apr. 2016)

maria ist es leider auch nicht, aber der beruf stimmt


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2016)

Nina Bott?


----------



## dante_23 (11 Apr. 2016)

es ist nina, sehr gut, death


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2016)

Okay, weiter geht's 



​


----------



## dante_23 (11 Apr. 2016)

christina (lafee)?


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2016)

Nein, isse nicht


----------



## Marco2 (12 Apr. 2016)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> :angry: Was ist denn das für eine beleidigende Wortwahl?:claudi: Du brauchst Katharina Witt nicht zu mögen, aber deshalb ist sie noch lange keine "Schlampe"!!!:claudi:



*Haste recht !!!!....Sorry!!!*


----------



## willbilder (12 Apr. 2016)

Sieht nach Margot Robbie als Harley Quinn aus.


----------



## Death Row (12 Apr. 2016)

willbilder schrieb:


> Sieht nach Margot Robbie als Harley Quinn aus.



Und damit hast du auch recht 



​


----------



## willbilder (12 Apr. 2016)

Dann ist hier das neue Bild:


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Apr. 2016)

Britney Spears?


----------



## willbilder (13 Apr. 2016)

Britney stimmt leider nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Apr. 2016)

...wer hat sonst noch blonde Locken und trägt unförmige Push-Up-BH´s...???


----------



## willbilder (14 Apr. 2016)

Dann mal ein Tip. Sie ist kanadische Schauspielerin.


----------



## dante_23 (14 Apr. 2016)

keeley hazell?


----------



## willbilder (14 Apr. 2016)

dante_23 schrieb:


> keeley hazell?



Ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Geralt982 (16 Apr. 2016)

Das ist Katheryn Winnick.


----------



## willbilder (17 Apr. 2016)

Geralt982 schrieb:


> Das ist Katheryn Winnick.


Stimmt:


----------



## Geralt982 (23 Apr. 2016)

Kann ruhig jemand anderes weitermachen. Habe gerade keine Lust etwas hochzuladen.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Apr. 2016)

*???*


----------



## Tornald (26 Apr. 2016)

Dolly Buster?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Nicci72 (26 Apr. 2016)

Veronica Ferres?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2016)

Nee, auch nicht !!!!....bisschen älter


----------



## Tornald (26 Apr. 2016)

Désirée Nick?


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (28 Apr. 2016)

:thx:



Und weiter geht das Ratespiel: 



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Apr. 2016)

Nina Heinemann?


----------



## Tornald (28 Apr. 2016)

Nina Heinemann ist es nicht. 
Die Gesuchte kommt nicht aus Deutschland.


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Apr. 2016)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## Tornald (29 Apr. 2016)

Mit Jessica Alba bist Du wesentlich näher dran und auch schon im richtigen Land!


----------



## Geralt982 (30 Apr. 2016)

Leute! Erkennt ihr nicht die geilen Brüste von der süßen Selena Gomez?


----------



## Tornald (1 Mai 2016)

Geralt982 schrieb:


> Leute! Erkennt ihr nicht die geilen Brüste von der süßen Selena Gomez?



Geralt hat sie erkannt! Gratulation! :thumbup: :thx:







Jetzt sind wir gespannt, welche Brüste uns Geralt, der nun dran ist, präsentieren wird!


----------



## Geralt982 (10 Mai 2016)

Jemand anderes darf ruhig weiter machen.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

*...von mir, wie gewohnt, wieder was ganz einfaches !!!*



......


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Mai 2016)

Karen Heinrichs?


----------



## Tornald (23 Mai 2016)

Sieht mir eher nach dunklen Haaren aus?
Ich sage mal: Vanessa Blumhagen?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

...keine von beiden


----------



## Tornald (23 Mai 2016)

Marlene Lufen?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Mai 2016)

No !!!!


----------



## didi0815 (23 Mai 2016)

Inka Schneider?


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Mai 2016)

Vielleicht kommt sie ja gar nicht aus dem SAT1-Frühstücksfernsehen... Anne Will wird´s aber wohl auch nicht sein...unsure98


----------



## Marco2 (24 Mai 2016)

keine Inka Schneider, keine Anne Will !!!!


kein Sat1 FFS 

*Die Dame wurde 1961 geboren !!!*


----------



## didi0815 (24 Mai 2016)

Isabel Varell?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

...keine Isabel Varell 



*Die Gesuchte hat eine "DDR" Vergangenheit !!*


----------



## didi0815 (25 Mai 2016)

Gerit Kling?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

*Sie wurde in Halle geboren *


----------



## Tornald (25 Mai 2016)

Angela Fritzsch?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Tornald (25 Mai 2016)

:thx::thumbup:






Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (25 Mai 2016)

Blümchen ist es leider nicht.

Die Gesuchte kommt nicht aus Deutschland.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

*Da hätte ich gewettet !!!!*


----------



## Tornald (25 Mai 2016)

Wow, was für eine Ähnlichkeit! :thumbup:

Die Gesuchte hat wohl auch mal gesungen. Ansonsten gibt es aber, außer der Ähnlichkeit, nicht viele Berührungspunkte zu Blümchen.


----------



## willbilder (26 Mai 2016)

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Tornald (26 Mai 2016)

Lindsay Lohan ist es leider auch nicht. 

Mit der Gesuchten stimmen aber die Berufe und die Muttersprache überein. :thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (27 Mai 2016)

Nicht nur die Muttersprache sondern sogar die Nationalität stimmt überein.


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2016)

Mal so ins Blaue getippt ist es Janette Biedermann?​


----------



## Tornald (28 Mai 2016)

Beruf, Muttersprache und Nationalität der Gesuchten stimmen mit der von _Lindsay Lohan_ überein, nicht etwa mit der von Blümchen. Die Gesuchte ist also keine Deutsche und deshalb auch nicht Jeanette Biedermann.


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2016)

Könnte es Kandell Jenner sein?


----------



## Tornald (28 Mai 2016)

Kendall Jenner ist es leider nicht. 
Die Gesuchte hat schon eine beachtliche Karriere hinter sich. Sie ist also deutlich älter als Kendall Jenner.


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2016)

Alyssa Milano !!!​
ich habe hunderte Fotos von ihr da hätte ich doch gleich drauf kommen müssen kopf99


----------



## Tornald (28 Mai 2016)

Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, Alyssa Milano ist es leider nicht. 
Aber Du hast Dich sehr gut angenähert. Das Geburtsjahr stimmt!


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Mai 2016)

Ähnlichkeit mit Blümchen hat auch Leslie Mann ​


----------



## Tornald (29 Mai 2016)

Bei Leslie Mann stimmen auch Geburtsjahr, Nationalität und der Beruf Schauspielerin. 
Die Gesuchte ist allerdings auch als Sängerin und Model bekannt geworden. 
Ihren Künstlernamen hat sie angeblich von Prince bekommen.


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Mai 2016)

Letzer versuch Persia White ​


----------



## Tornald (29 Mai 2016)

Persia White ist es leider auch nicht.
Die Gesuchte ist viel bekannter. Sie hat auch mal bei Baywatch mitgespielt als Nachfolgerin von Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Mai 2016)

Noch mal Carmen Electra wie beim PoPo-quiz ?​
Beim PoPo-quiz rät auch keiner mit


----------



## Tornald (29 Mai 2016)

:thx: :thumbup:


Richtig! Es ist nochmal Carmen Electra wie beim Popo-Quiz:





Damit hast Du nicht gerechnet, sonst wärst Du viel eher auf die Lösung gekommen, nicht wahr? 

Danke für Dein unermüdliches Raten und ich werde auch gleich mal beim Popo-Quiz einen Namen nennen, obwohl ich noch keine Idee habe, damit es los geht...


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Mai 2016)

Und hier ein neuer Busen



 ​


----------



## didi0815 (30 Mai 2016)

Liz Hurley?


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Mai 2016)

Leider nein es ist nicht Liz Hurley aber der Vorname stimmt.


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Mai 2016)

Liz Kaeber?


----------



## willbilder (30 Mai 2016)

Elizabeth Gillies



 

?


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Mai 2016)

willbilder schrieb:


> Elizabeth Gillies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das war wohl zu leicht​


----------



## willbilder (31 Mai 2016)

Ich mache aber auch leicht weiter


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Mai 2016)

Britt Hagedorn?


----------



## willbilder (31 Mai 2016)

Stimmt leider nicht. Sie ist nicht aus Deutschland.


----------



## Crippler (31 Mai 2016)

Alexandra Daddario?


----------



## willbilder (31 Mai 2016)

Stimmt.



 

Sagte ja es ist einfach


----------



## Crippler (1 Juni 2016)

So! Nächste Runde! Wer ist die Schöne?


----------



## didi0815 (1 Juni 2016)

Kaley Coucuo?


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Juni 2016)

Katie Price


----------



## Crippler (1 Juni 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Kaley Coucuo?





Nicci72 schrieb:


> Katie Price



Beides nicht richtig.

Tipp 1: Die gesuchte stammt nicht aus Europa.


----------



## Geralt982 (2 Juni 2016)

Gina Carano


----------



## Crippler (2 Juni 2016)

Geralt982 schrieb:


> Gina Carano






 

Stimmt!:thumbup:


----------



## citizensex (2 Juni 2016)

Michala Schaffrath....ups zu spät dran


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

....*??*


----------



## Davenport (12 Juni 2016)

ganz einfach pam anderson


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2016)

*...die Gesuchte kommt aus den Niederlanden*


----------



## Tornald (12 Juni 2016)

Tatjana Simic?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2016)

*...die Gesuchte ist mit einem sehr bekannten Deutschen verheiratet*


----------



## Tornald (12 Juni 2016)

Lilly Becker?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Tornald (13 Juni 2016)

:thx:


Hier die nächsten Titten zum Erraten:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Crippler (13 Juni 2016)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Tornald (13 Juni 2016)

JLo ist es leider nicht.
Aber die Nationalität stimmt.


----------



## Crippler (13 Juni 2016)

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Tornald (13 Juni 2016)

Kourtney Kardashian ist es leider auch nicht.
Aber die Haarfarbe passt.


----------



## Crippler (15 Juni 2016)

Kenya Moore


----------



## didi0815 (15 Juni 2016)

Pam Anderson?


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Juni 2016)

Victoria Beckham?​


----------



## Tornald (15 Juni 2016)

Bei Pam Anderson passt die Haarfarbe nicht und bei Victoria Beckham stimmt die Nationalität nicht. 
Kenya Moore ist es leider auch nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist keine Afroamerikanerin, aber sie ist auch Schauspielerin.


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Juni 2016)

Ist es Aishwarya Rai ?

​


----------



## Tornald (16 Juni 2016)

Aishwarya Rai ist doch Inderin, oder hat sie mittlerweile auch die US-amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft? 
Aishwarya Rai ist es also nicht.


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Juni 2016)

Ist sie native American ?
​


----------



## Tornald (17 Juni 2016)

Sie wurde als US-Amerikanerin und ist auch in den USA geboren und zählt aber, so denke ich, zu der Gruppe der _Latinas_.


----------



## Crippler (17 Juni 2016)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Tornald (17 Juni 2016)

Rosario Dawson ist es leider nicht. 
Die Gesuchte wurde in Texas geboren.


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Juni 2016)

Latina+Texas= SELENA GOMEZ​


----------



## Tornald (17 Juni 2016)

@Akrueger100
Volltreffer! :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Juni 2016)

Mal ein paar reife aber nicht alte Äpfel



 
​


----------



## Crippler (17 Juni 2016)

Helen Hunt


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Juni 2016)

Leider nein es ist nicht Helen Hunt sie ist etwas Jünger und die Haare sind dunkler aber der Beruf und das Land stimmen.​


----------



## Tornald (17 Juni 2016)

Sandra Bullock?


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Juni 2016)

Sandra Bullock ist es auch nicht die gesuchte ist 8 Jahre jünger kommt aus New York und war mal auf einer Arche.


----------



## Crippler (18 Juni 2016)

Amanda Peet


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Juni 2016)

Crippler schrieb:


> Amanda Peet



Richtiges ist Amanda

​


----------



## Crippler (18 Juni 2016)

Und weiter geht's. Neue Titten, neues Glück!


----------



## Tornald (18 Juni 2016)

Maria Sharapova?


----------



## didi0815 (18 Juni 2016)

Sonja Kraus


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Juni 2016)

Ne keine Ahnung ist es Kaley Cuoco ? nur so ins Blaue​


----------



## Crippler (19 Juni 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> Maria Sharapova?



Nein. Die gesuchte ist keine Sportlerin.



didi0815 schrieb:


> Sonja Kraus



Nein, aber die Nationalität stimmt.



Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ne keine Ahnung ist es Kaley Cuoco ? nur so ins Blaue​



Nein, die gesuchte ist älter, aber die Branche stimmt.


----------



## didi0815 (19 Juni 2016)

Martina Hill?


----------



## Crippler (19 Juni 2016)

Martina Hill ist es auch nicht, aber Geburtsjahr und-ort sind identisch.


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Juni 2016)

*Christiane Paul ?
​*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2016)

*Florentine Lahme*


----------



## Crippler (19 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Florentine Lahme*



Korrekt!:thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2016)

.....


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Juni 2016)

Das ist Bettina Tietjen 

http://www.celebboard.net/caps-deutsch/505533-bettina-tietjen-ndr-das-18-09-2014-30x.html​


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Juni 2016)

*Ich hoffe dieses mal wird es etwas schwerer*



​


----------



## Crippler (19 Juni 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe dieses mal wird es etwas schwerer*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Die Hoffnung muss ich dir nehmen.

Das ist Ellen Pompeo


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Juni 2016)

*Oh Mann war ja klar



 *​


----------



## Crippler (19 Juni 2016)

So, auf ein Neues!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juni 2016)

*Verona Pooth*.....


----------



## Crippler (20 Juni 2016)

Nein, die gesuchte kommt nicht aus Deutschland.


----------



## Tornald (20 Juni 2016)

Jessica Chastain?


----------



## Crippler (20 Juni 2016)

Nein, aber das Geburtsland stimmt schonmal.


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Juni 2016)

Ist es Renee Olstead ?​


----------



## Crippler (21 Juni 2016)

Nein, aber die gesuchte ist ebenfalls als Schauspielerin tätig, nur schon um einiges länger.


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Juni 2016)

Katherine Heigl ?​


----------



## Crippler (21 Juni 2016)

Nein, die gesuchte wurde ebenso an der Ostküste geboren, allerdings in New York City.


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Juni 2016)

*Scarlett Johansson*​


----------



## Crippler (21 Juni 2016)

Nein, die gesuchte ist knapp 20 Jahre älter.


----------



## Tornald (21 Juni 2016)

Diane Lane?


----------



## Crippler (22 Juni 2016)

Leider auch nicht. Von den Tipps her könnte es passen, aber die gesuchte ist eher im Fernsehen zuhause, als auf der großen Leinwand.


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Juni 2016)

*Lori Loughlin



​*
Das Wahr Schwer!!!​


----------



## Crippler (22 Juni 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Lori Loughlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

Aber ist es nicht ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man eine Herausforderung geschafft hat

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Juni 2016)

*Eine Neue Schönheit



 *​


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juni 2016)

*Sie ist Laut Internet "Schauspielerin" aber eingentlich ist sie Tochter und ab und an Model oder so 
Und sie ist Freiheitskämpferin sie kämpft für die Freiheit von natürlichen Human Baby Nuckeln *


----------



## Crippler (24 Juni 2016)

Scout LaRue Willis

Yippie Yah Yei Schweinebacke!!!!


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juni 2016)

*Genau



 

 *​


----------



## Spezi30 (24 Juni 2016)

nie gehört


----------



## Crippler (24 Juni 2016)

Nächste Runde


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juni 2016)

Ich gebe keinen tipp ab aber es ist eine Schauspielerinausin den 
USA​


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juni 2016)

* und sie ist Blond oder Rot.​*


----------



## Crippler (24 Juni 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ich gebe keinen tipp ab aber es ist eine Schauspielerinausin den
> USA​





Akrueger100 schrieb:


> * und sie ist Blond oder Rot.​*



Versuch es lieber mit einem Namen, denn davon stimmt leider nichts.


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Juni 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut?​


----------



## Crippler (25 Juni 2016)

Nein, Lena ist es nicht. Der Kontinent stimmt, aber die Gesuchte kommt aus einem ''nicht EU'' Land


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2016)

*Emilia Clarke*


----------



## Crippler (25 Juni 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Emilia Clarke*



:thumbup::klasse::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2016)

*...von mir, wie immer, was einfaches !!!*



...


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Juni 2016)

Sonya Kraus?
​


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juni 2016)

...das Alter haut hin !!!!


----------



## Crippler (25 Juni 2016)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2016)

Britt Hagedorn ist es nicht 

*...u.a. moderiert die Gesuchte auch eine Fernsehsendung bei einem Privatsender*


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Juni 2016)

*Barbara Schöneberger*​


----------



## Tornald (26 Juni 2016)

Nova Meierhenrich?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2016)

...keine von beiden !!!!

*...die Gesuchte Deutsche besitzt auch eine US amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft*


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Juni 2016)

Ist es die Heidi


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2016)

*...jep !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:*


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Juni 2016)

Sollte auch einfach sein


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Juni 2016)

*Gigi Hadid?*​


----------



## Desert Fox (26 Juni 2016)

Ist es nicht kommt aber auch aus den USA und ist älter und kein Model zumindest hauptberuflich


----------



## Crippler (27 Juni 2016)

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Desert Fox (30 Juni 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## Crippler (30 Juni 2016)

Zu wem gehöhrt denn dieser schöne An- bzw Einblick?


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Juni 2016)

Mal so ins Blaue ist es Angela Finger-Erben ​


----------



## Crippler (30 Juni 2016)

Nein, aber die Nationalität ist gleich.


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Juli 2016)

Ein Kleiner Tipp währe hilfreich:thx: ​


----------



## Crippler (7 Juli 2016)

Na gut

Tipp1: Nationalität Deutsch (hatte ich ja schon gesagt)
Tipp2: Schauspielerin


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Juli 2016)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## Crippler (9 Juli 2016)

Leider nein

Tipp1: Nationalität Deutsch (hatte ich ja schon gesagt)
Tipp2: Schauspielerin 
Tipp3: 1966 geboren


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2016)

Veronica Ferres ?


----------



## Crippler (9 Juli 2016)

Max100 schrieb:


> Veronica Ferres ?





Tipp1: Nationalität Deutsch (hatte ich ja schon gesagt)
Tipp2: Schauspielerin
Tipp3: *1966* geboren 
Tipp4: Synchronsprecherin


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2016)

*Maria Furtwängler*


----------



## Crippler (10 Juli 2016)

Nein

Tipp1: Nationalität Deutsch (hatte ich ja schon gesagt)
Tipp2: Schauspielerin
Tipp3: 1966 geboren
Tipp4: Synchronsprecherin
Tipp5: Desperate Housewives


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juli 2016)

Ist es Bettina Weiß? ​


----------



## Crippler (10 Juli 2016)

Nein

Tipp1: Nationalität Deutsch (hatte ich ja schon gesagt)
Tipp2: Schauspielerin
Tipp3: 1966 geboren
Tipp4: Synchronsprecherin
Tipp5: Desperate Housewives
Tipp6: ARD Serie


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juli 2016)

*Dann ist es Andrea Kathrin Loewig*​


----------



## Crippler (10 Juli 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juli 2016)

Hier mal was schweres hoffe ich



 

Tipp US Schauspielerin​


----------



## Crippler (11 Juli 2016)

Dann sag ich für den Anfang mal einfach:

Sharon Stone


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

Sharon Stone ist es nicht die gesuchte ist Tatsächlich noch 3Jahre Älter


----------



## Crippler (11 Juli 2016)

Dann ist es Connie Sellecca.

Ein Hoch auf die US-Serien der 80's.


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

*BINGO



 

 

war wohl doch zu leicht*​


----------



## Crippler (11 Juli 2016)

Nächste Runde


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Juli 2016)

*Sophie Turner 



 

ich kannte das Bild*​


----------



## Crippler (12 Juli 2016)

:thumbup: Dass nenn ich mal schnell.


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Juli 2016)

Und hier was ganz feines



 

Lecker​


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Juli 2016)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Juli 2016)

Es ist nicht Michelle aber die Haarfarbe stimmt der Kontinent nicht​


----------



## Crippler (12 Juli 2016)

Das könnte auf *Kate Upton* passen.


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Juli 2016)

*Kate Upton ist es auch nicht sie Singt und Schauspielert und das recht gut. *​


----------



## Tornald (12 Juli 2016)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Juli 2016)

Ne die hübsche Jessica ist es nicht sie war mal "Soldat"
​


----------



## didi0815 (14 Juli 2016)

Charlotte McKinney ?


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juli 2016)

Charlotte McKinney iste es auch nicht denkt mal mehr in die Disney/Nickelodeon Richtung​


----------



## didi0815 (14 Juli 2016)

Linsay Lohan?


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juli 2016)

Tut mir leid nicht Lindsay die Haarfarbe der gesuchten ist Blond und sie ist 1 Jahr jünger.​


----------



## didi0815 (14 Juli 2016)

Hatte ich nicht ganz verfolgt muss ich gestehen  Ich weiss nur, das ich dieses paar schöner Wölbungen bereits mal gesehen hatte ....


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juli 2016)

Sie ist beinah Täglich auf CB ​


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Juli 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Sie ist beinah Täglich auf CB ​



äääähmmmmööööhhhh


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juli 2016)

Blond
Sängerin & Schauspielerin
Disney
ein Jahr jünger als Lindsay Lohan
oft auf CB
"Soldat"
Sie war auch mal "Aschenputtel"​


----------



## didi0815 (14 Juli 2016)

Könnte jetzt nachschlagen usw... aber nö  Das ja langweilig  Schlimm genug, das ich mir die Person nicht merken konnte


----------



## Crippler (14 Juli 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Blond
> Sängerin & Schauspielerin
> Disney
> ein Jahr jünger als Lindsay Lohan
> ...



Hilary Duff


----------



## Spezi30 (14 Juli 2016)

Anne Heathaway ist es nicht nehme ich an?


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juli 2016)

*RICHTIG Es ist Hilary

Hier der Link zum Original *

http://www.celebboard.net/internationale-stars-videos-gifs/608035-hilary-duff-bikini-boobs-1gif.html​


----------



## Spezi30 (14 Juli 2016)

Und ich dachte vorhin noch Hilary Duff und sag es nicht...doiing


----------



## Crippler (14 Juli 2016)

Weiter geht's mit zwei ganz süßen:


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juli 2016)

Keira Knightley?
​


----------



## Crippler (15 Juli 2016)

Nein. Die gesuchte kommt nicht aus England ist aber auch Schauspielerin.


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Juli 2016)

Handelt es sich um Phoebe Tonkin?​


----------



## Crippler (15 Juli 2016)

Nein, auch nicht. Falscher Kontinent und die gesuchte ist einige Jahre älter.


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Juli 2016)

Sharon Stone ?​


----------



## Crippler (16 Juli 2016)

Tipp1: USA
Tipp2: Schauspielerin
Tipp3: U50


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Juli 2016)

*Denise Richards?​*


----------



## Crippler (21 Juli 2016)

Negativ

Tipp1: USA
Tipp2: Schauspielerin
Tipp3: U50 / Ü40
Tipp4: Serienschauspielerin


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Juli 2016)

*Julie Bowen?​*


----------



## Crippler (22 Juli 2016)

Nope

Tipp1: USA
Tipp2: Schauspielerin
Tipp3: U50 / Ü40
Tipp4: Serienschauspielerin 
Ultimativer Tipp: Im Namen des Gesetzes


----------



## Geralt982 (22 Juli 2016)

Crippler schrieb:


> Nope
> 
> Tipp1: USA
> Tipp2: Schauspielerin
> ...



Im Namen des Gesetzes = Law and Order?

Angie Harmon?


----------



## Crippler (23 Juli 2016)

Geralt982 schrieb:


> Im Namen des Gesetzes = Law and Order?
> 
> Angie Harmon?



:klasse:


----------



## Geralt982 (29 Juli 2016)

Wer will kann weiter machen.


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Juli 2016)

Ich mach weiter



​


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Juli 2016)

Tipp Schauspielerin, Filmproduzentin, Musikerin und Fotografin.​


----------



## Crippler (2 Aug. 2016)

Alexandra Breckenridge?


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Aug. 2016)

Alexandra Breckenridge ist es nicht die gesuchte mach eher Independence Filme und Musik ​


----------



## Crippler (3 Aug. 2016)

Greta Gerwig


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Aug. 2016)

Greta Gerwigs Busen ist etwas größer die gesuchte hatte in einer Filmreihe eine bekannte Aufzug Szene.​


----------



## Musik (6 Aug. 2016)

*jena malone*


----------



## Tittelelli (6 Aug. 2016)

die Gummipuppe von einem von euch


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Aug. 2016)

*Richtig!!:WOW:*​


----------



## Musik (7 Aug. 2016)

Super! Dann hier das nächste...



​


----------



## didi0815 (7 Aug. 2016)

Rihanna wird es sein.


----------



## Musik (7 Aug. 2016)

Das ist richtig!


----------



## didi0815 (7 Aug. 2016)

Und hier das nächste:


----------



## Tittelelli (7 Aug. 2016)

Heino? Oder Markus Lanz


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Aug. 2016)

Simone Thomalla könnte passen oder nicht?
​


----------



## didi0815 (9 Aug. 2016)

Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist da, das stimmt. Ist sie aber nicht 

Die Dame ist deutlich jünger. Nationalität stimmt jedoch.


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Aug. 2016)

Dann lehne ich mich mal sehr weit aus dem Fenster und sage Sophia Thomalla ​


----------



## didi0815 (9 Aug. 2016)

Nä, auch sie ist es nicht. Dennoch, auch hier eine Ähnlichkeit  Zumindest vom Alter deutlich dichter dran


----------



## Crippler (10 Aug. 2016)

Arzu Bazman?


----------



## didi0815 (10 Aug. 2016)

Schöne Idee, leider nur auch nicht treffend. 

1. Deutsche Nationalität
2. Moderatorin


----------



## Crippler (10 Aug. 2016)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## didi0815 (11 Aug. 2016)

Neeeee, voll daneben  Seit wann hat A. Holz vor der Hütte 

1. Deutsch
2. Moderatorin
3. Vater war erfolgreicher "Sparten"-Moderator


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Aug. 2016)

Der Vater hat sie verraten



 


Laura Wontorra​


----------



## didi0815 (11 Aug. 2016)

Weiss ich doch  Aber das Foto ist nicht das Richtige


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Aug. 2016)

*Viel Spaß beim raten wem gehört wohl dieser Busen?



 *​


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Aug. 2016)

Heino oder Roberto Blanco


----------



## Crippler (11 Aug. 2016)

Das ist Melanie Lynskey

Schade

War leider mur ein kurzer Spaß!


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Aug. 2016)

*Oh das war schnell



 

 *​


----------



## Crippler (12 Aug. 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Oh das war schnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man so schöne Brüste mal gesehen hat, vergisst man die nicht wieder

Hier sind neue zum raten!!


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Aug. 2016)

*Kate Winslet?*​


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Aug. 2016)

Boris Becker


----------



## Crippler (13 Aug. 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Kate Winslet?*​



Nein Kate ist es nicht nicht, aber es stimmt schon einiges. Die Haarfarbe und der Hauptberuf passen, die gesuchte ist allerdings etwas älter und kommt nicht aus England, aber der Kontinent stimmt.


----------



## didi0815 (13 Aug. 2016)

Seh ich ja jetzt erst 

Es ist Sophie Schütt (Heisst sie so, glaub ja)


----------



## Crippler (13 Aug. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Seh ich ja jetzt erst
> 
> Es ist Sophie Schütt (Heisst sie so, glaub ja)



Ja so heißt sie!


----------



## didi0815 (13 Aug. 2016)

Was einfaches für den frühen Samstagabend, aber dennoch seeehr nice anzusehen


----------



## arfarf (13 Aug. 2016)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## didi0815 (13 Aug. 2016)

Jup

Dann darfst du ran.


----------



## Wowo (17 Aug. 2016)

arfarf schrieb:


> Palina Rojinski



oder auch gerne Prall-lina Rojinski


----------



## tappt (4 Okt. 2016)

Ich würde ebenfalls auf Verona tippen.


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2016)

...ganz einfach, oder ???


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Okt. 2016)

Dolly Buster?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2016)

...die Gesuchte ist etwas älter


----------



## Geralt982 (13 Okt. 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine die Kette bei Désirée Nick gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2016)

*...Juti Meister !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## gunny58 (23 Okt. 2016)

Wird das auch mal aufgelöst?


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Okt. 2016)

gunny58 schrieb:


> Wird das auch mal aufgelöst?



Sorry, was aufgelöst? Das Rätsel ist doch aufgelöst.


----------



## qwersa (11 Jan. 2017)

man weiss es nicht


----------



## Krimes88 (29 Jan. 2017)

Heidi Klum ??


----------



## Krimes88 (29 Jan. 2017)

Sarah Connor??


----------



## Marco2 (1 Feb. 2017)

*....???*


----------



## willbilder (4 Feb. 2017)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## tennisfan_sp (4 Feb. 2017)

ja, ist Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2017)

jupp !!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## willbilder (6 Feb. 2017)

Dann auf ein Neues


----------



## Marco2 (7 Feb. 2017)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Pferdle (7 Feb. 2017)

Sophia Thomalla - LECKER


----------



## willbilder (8 Feb. 2017)

Annemarie ist es nicht


----------



## Marco2 (10 Feb. 2017)

...unsere *Verona !!!!*..................:WOW:


----------



## willbilder (11 Feb. 2017)

Ist es auch nicht. Hier mal ein Tipp: Sie ist eine amerikanische Schauspielerin,


----------



## Wobleon (12 Feb. 2017)

Alle sind lecker 😋


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2017)

*Odette Annable Yustman*


----------



## willbilder (14 Feb. 2017)

Stimmt und das Foto ist auch das richtige


----------



## Marco2 (20 Feb. 2017)

..mal was Neues !!!



*???*


----------



## fire6577 (28 Feb. 2017)

schwer wenn man neu ist


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2017)

fire6577 schrieb:


> schwer wenn man neu ist




...einfach mal raten, kommt aus Deutschland...DIE HÜBSCHE !!!


----------



## Crippler (2 März 2017)

Lena Gercke?


----------



## 081hans (3 März 2017)

Alba ganz klar 😂


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2017)

*Weder....Noch...kleiner Tipp.............. "Sat1"*..wink2


----------



## Tittelelli (4 März 2017)

Markus Lanz


----------



## floert (4 März 2017)

Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2017)

floert schrieb:


> Vanessa Blumhagen



*Bist Du sicher ??*


----------



## floert (4 März 2017)

ja, wegen dem GQ Logo, ist sie es denn nicht?


----------



## Akrueger100 (4 März 2017)

floert schrieb:


> ja, wegen dem GQ Logo, ist sie es denn nicht?



Du hast recht das ist Vanessa:thumbup:

http://img245.imagevenue.com/img.ph...Sat1FFS11.11.2016_1080i_sideboob1_123_2lo.JPG


----------



## Marco2 (5 März 2017)

floert schrieb:


> ja, wegen dem GQ Logo, ist sie es denn nicht?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


 

 

​


----------



## floert (5 März 2017)

hier, viel Spass beim Raten


----------



## Marco2 (6 März 2017)

Katarina Witt


----------



## floert (6 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Katarina Witt



nein leider nicht


----------



## Marco2 (8 März 2017)

* Sarah Silverman*


----------



## floert (8 März 2017)

Richtig! Dann bist du wieder dran


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2017)

...bei mir, wie immer was leichteswink2


----------



## Crippler (17 März 2017)

Bettina Cramer


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2017)

Crippler schrieb:


> Bettina Cramer


----------



## Crippler (20 März 2017)

Mareile Höppner?


----------



## Erlkönig (20 März 2017)

Silikon ? ( und noch ein paar Buchstaben für die minimale Textlänge )


----------



## Akrueger100 (20 März 2017)

*Ist es Michaela Schaffrath ?*​


----------



## Tittelelli (20 März 2017)

Markus Lanz?


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2017)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Ist es Michaela Schaffrath ?*​


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2017)

Crippler schrieb:


> Mareile Höppner?


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 März 2017)

*Helene Fischer?
*​


----------



## Erlkönig (21 März 2017)

Also Mareile und Helene haben doch nie solche Riesenteile.

Kim Fisher vielleicht ?


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2017)

...keine von beiden !!!!


----------



## Crippler (25 März 2017)

Claudia Kleinert


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2017)

Claudia Kleinert ist es auch nicht !!!


----------



## Max100 (25 Apr. 2017)

Tori Spelling wink2


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Tori Spelling wink2





...die Gesuchte ist deutsche !!!


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Apr. 2017)

Manuela Schwesig?EMWM1


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Apr. 2017)

eine von de n Gummipuppen von euch?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2017)

...die Gesuchte ist ein Jahr älter !!


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Apr. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...die Gesuchte ist ein Jahr älter !!



 Dann kann´s Nina Heinemann ja auch nicht sein...


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Apr. 2017)

Ist es Jenny Elvers?​


----------



## didi0815 (27 Apr. 2017)

Sonja Kraus


----------



## Marco2 (27 Apr. 2017)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Sonja Kraus




...jup Meister "didi0815" :thumbup::thumbup::thx:




 ....allen anderen :thx: fürs mitmachen !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Flosa (31 Mai 2017)

sind ihr dinger nicht größer


----------



## jokerme (28 Juni 2017)

sonya kraus


----------



## Solevita (11 Juli 2017)

Jessica Alba for sure:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Juli 2017)

ohno Sonja Kraus ist schon seit langem als Gesuchte "enträtselt"... - der Thread ist nur, fürchte ich, ein bisschen :zzzzzz:


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2017)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ohno Sonja Kraus ist schon seit langem als Gesuchte "enträtselt"... - der Thread ist nur, fürchte ich, ein bisschen :zzzzzz:



*...hau doch mal was Neues rin !!*:WOW::thx:


----------



## syndromgott (16 Juli 2017)

Hally Berry


----------



## Erlkönig (16 Juli 2017)

Erst das Photo , dann dürft ihr raten.Eigentlich doch ganz einfach die Spielregeln.


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2017)

.....*??*


----------



## didi0815 (18 Juli 2017)

B. Schöneberger


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2017)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (18 Juli 2017)




----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2017)

*Ursula von der Leyen*


----------



## didi0815 (18 Juli 2017)

Netter Versuch^^ Pappnase xD Nene, die gesuchte ist deutlich kinderloser und jünger.....


----------



## Erlkönig (21 Juli 2017)

Beatrice Egli ?


----------



## didi0815 (22 Juli 2017)

Jo


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...hau doch mal was Neues rin !!*:WOW::thx:



Sorry, war hier schon länger nicht mehr online...:sand:


----------



## Solevita (30 Sep. 2017)

Ist es etwa Silvia? :thumbup:


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

J Biedermann oder sandy mölling


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2017)

......*???*


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ......*???*





*...na meine Herren, nicht so schüchtern !!!*:WOW:


----------



## didi0815 (20 Nov. 2017)

H. Fischer?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Nov. 2017)

didi0815 schrieb:


> H. Fischer?




*...No !!!*


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Nov. 2017)

Tietjen:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Zeh (4 Dez. 2017)

Das sollte aber innerhalb von maximal 30 Sekunden gelöst sein!







http://abload.de/img/58c3sr6.jpg


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ......*???*



Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2017)

*...etwas älter !!*


----------



## didi0815 (11 Dez. 2017)

Kim Fischer?


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2017)




----------



## Artur_5919 (14 Dez. 2017)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2017)

Die Feldbusch, äh Pooth


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2017)

Max100 schrieb:


> Die Feldbusch, äh Pooth


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2017)

Artur_5919 schrieb:


> Bettina Tietjen




:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


 


​


----------



## Solevita (19 Dez. 2017)

Sabine Heinrichs?


----------



## Solevita (3 Feb. 2018)

Melanie Müller?


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Feb. 2018)

Solevita schrieb:


> Melanie Müller?



...iss inzwischen gelöst, das Rätsel: Bettina Tietjen isses...


----------



## xXxDome (6 Feb. 2018)

Jennifer lawrence


----------



## magsie (24 März 2018)

die sind ja durchaus substantiell , hätte ich ihr gar nicht gegeben, sehr schön...


----------



## mysterio76 (8 Mai 2018)

elisha cuthbert


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Sehr schön danke.


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juni 2018)

.....


----------



## hirnknall (29 Juni 2018)

Tippe mal auf Sandra Maischberger


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2018)

*...kommt aus Berlin 

*


----------



## Walt (5 Juli 2018)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## Marco2 (6 Juli 2018)

*...schon etwas älter wink2*


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juli 2018)

Andrea Grießmann?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2018)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Andrea Grießmann?







...noch etwas älter, Berlin kommt hin !


----------



## Cav (20 Juli 2018)

Andrea Kiewel?


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Juli 2018)

Boris Becker


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2018)




----------



## hirnknall (20 Juli 2018)

Annette Humpe vielleicht


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Annette Humpe vielleicht






*...sechs Jahre jünger und keine Sängerin !!*


----------



## Cav (30 Juli 2018)

Désirée Nick?


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Juli 2018)

claudia Roth


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cav (2 Aug. 2018)

Here we go:







Wer ist das?


----------



## Tittelelli (2 Aug. 2018)

Claudia Roth


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2018)

*Isabel Varell*


----------



## Cav (3 Aug. 2018)

Leider falsch, Isabel Varell ist es nicht.


----------



## Crippler (3 Aug. 2018)

Cav schrieb:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ganz eindeutig:


----------



## Cav (3 Aug. 2018)

Natürlich vollkommen richtig, Mareile Höppner ist es.
Du hast ja die Lösung schon gepostet 

War mein Rätsel wahrscheinlich zu leicht


----------



## hirnknall (17 Aug. 2018)

Cav schrieb:


> War mein Rätsel wahrscheinlich zu leicht



Nö, ich hätte auf Barbara Schöneberger getippt soso

Egal, der Crippler muss jetzt nachlegen


----------



## Crippler (18 Aug. 2018)

Na dann werd ich mal!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2018)

*Jeanette Biedermann*


----------



## Crippler (19 Aug. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Jeanette Biedermann*



Nein. Die Gesuchte ist einige Jahre jünger. Aber singen tut sie unter anderem auch (und besser, wie ich finde).


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2018)

*Beatrice Egli*


----------



## Crippler (20 Aug. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Beatrice Egli*



Bea ist wieder etwas zu jung. Die gesuchte ist Deutsche und singt nur nebenberuflich.


----------



## hirnknall (24 Aug. 2018)

Oh Mann, zwischen Jeanette Biedermann und Beatrice Egli 

Ist echt hart, hab da echt keinen Plan 

Ich hätte ja mal auf Tom Kaulitz getippt, aber passt irgendwie auch nicht so ganz 

Ich melde mich zeitnah noch mal


----------



## Crippler (25 Aug. 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Oh Mann, zwischen Jeanette Biedermann und Beatrice Egli
> 
> Ist echt hart, hab da echt keinen Plan
> 
> ...



Dann noch eine kleine Hilfe: Die gesuchte ist Moderatorin von Beruf.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2018)

*Ina Müller *:thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (25 Aug. 2018)

Na ja. ob die Ina alterstechnisch so zwischen Jeanette Biedermann und Beatrice Egli liegt, habe da so meine Zweifel soso

Egal, ich habe da so meinen Verdacht, will ihn aber noch nicht äußern, da ich ja dann meinen Publikums Joker beeinflussen würde 

Bleibe aber dran an der Sache


----------



## Tittelelli (25 Aug. 2018)

Ganz klar, CLAUDIA ROTH


----------



## Crippler (26 Aug. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Ina Müller *:thumbup:





hirnknall schrieb:


> Na ja. ob die Ina alterstechnisch so zwischen Jeanette Biedermann und Beatrice Egli liegt, habe da so meine Zweifel soso
> 
> Egal, ich habe da so meinen Verdacht, will ihn aber noch nicht äußern, da ich ja dann meinen Publikums Joker beeinflussen würde
> 
> Bleibe aber dran an der Sache



Stimmt, passt nicht ganz.

Die gesuchte kommt auch eher aus dem südlichen Raum.


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2018)

...na dann kann es nur die *Ruth Hofmann* von Sport1 sein :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Crippler (28 Aug. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...na dann kann es nur die *Ruth Hofmann* von Sport1 sein :thumbup::thumbup:



Stimmt!


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

Leider sieht man sie viel zu selten im TV


----------



## Markus 19 (4 Dez. 2018)

Ich tippe auf rhian sugden


----------



## Peterretep (5 Jan. 2019)

Heisses Mädel, kannte ich nicht.:thumbup:


----------



## puffonkel (23 Jan. 2019)

sehr gut das quiz


----------



## DAVExDANIELS (31 Jan. 2019)

Verona pooth velleicht


----------



## Rater (21 Feb. 2019)

Bestimmt eine deutsche Schauspielerin, aber sehr schwer namendlich sich festzulegen


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Feb. 2019)

Markus Lanz


----------



## blackshadow (3 März 2019)

Ich denke das ist Gina Wild


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2019)

*Theme closed*


​


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

Sylvie meis? Hat ja auch so einen hauttyp


----------



## Erlkönig (26 Apr. 2019)

Gibt es hier eigentlich keinen Algorythmus der die Bots vom Antworten ausschließt ?

So schwer kann das Spiel doch nicht sein.Erst die Fotos posten , dann darf man raten. kopf99


----------



## Deher (11 Mai 2019)

Sie ist eine richtig tolle Frau


----------



## Deher (11 Mai 2019)

Alexandra Neldel denke ich


----------



## starq (21 Juli 2019)

hmm das ist schwer


----------



## traxxn (12 Aug. 2019)

Deher schrieb:


> Alexandra Neldel denke ich



ich denke das auch


----------



## Sepp69 (14 Aug. 2019)

Leider keine AHnung


----------



## Erlkönig (19 Aug. 2019)

Hmmmmmmmmm , schwierig .........., ist es vielleicht *Ruth Hofmann* ?


----------



## hufendubel (9 Dez. 2019)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## max9090 (19 Dez. 2019)

Jessica alba


----------



## Davenport (24 Dez. 2019)

brandi love


----------



## heino77 (6 Jan. 2020)

Gwen Stefanie!!


----------



## heino77 (6 Jan. 2020)

oder Judy Dench


----------



## Crippler (17 Feb. 2020)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmm , schwierig .........., ist es vielleicht *Ruth Hofmann* ?



:thumbup: rofl3 rofl3 rofl3 :knie: :knie: :knie: :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (26 Feb. 2020)

*Alles noch mal von Vorne !!!*




 
*...wem gehört dieses hübsche Dekolletè ???*​

*...bei mir, wie immer, ganz einfach !!!!*wink2


----------



## hirnknall (26 Feb. 2020)

Och, das war aber einfach:

Miranda Veracruz de la Hoya Cardinal :good:


----------



## floert (26 Feb. 2020)

Vanessa Blumhagen vieleicht?


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:



​


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2022)




----------



## Nicci72 (4 Feb. 2022)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Feb. 2022)

was für ein verklemmtes Volk


----------



## Marco2 (4 Feb. 2022)

No !! ...........


----------



## Cav (23 Feb. 2022)

Victoria Swarovski?


----------



## Marco2 (28 Feb. 2022)

Nope !!!


----------



## Crippler (4 März 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


>



Evelyn Burdecki müsste das sein


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:



​


----------



## sufa (28 Juli 2022)

Und zu welcher Dame gehört dieses Dekollete?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

*Andrea Berg



*​


----------



## ferdibier58 (29 Juli 2022)

Bravo @Marco2 
Sehr gut erkannt. 
Spezialwissen macht sich bezahlt 😅😉


----------



## sufa (29 Juli 2022)

Na das ging aber flott. Super erkannt


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

*Neue Aufgabe: Wem gehört dieses Dekolleté?*





Kleiner Tipp: Der Geburtsort ist Texas ...


----------



## sufa (29 Juli 2022)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Britney ist nicht in Texas geboren.


----------



## sufa (29 Juli 2022)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Britney ist nicht in Texas geboren.


Mhhh...stimmt natürlch


----------



## sufa (29 Juli 2022)

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

sufa schrieb:


> Jennifer Aniston?


Keine Sängerin, keine Schauspielerin
Und: Jennifer Aniston ist auch nicht in Texas geboren ...


----------



## EmilS (29 Juli 2022)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Keine Sängerin, keine Schauspielerin
> Und: Jennifer Aniston ist auch nicht in Texas geboren ...


Unbekannte Texanerin?


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Texanisches Model und Influencerin mit eher südländischem Namen.


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Kara del Toro


----------



## Cherubini (2 Aug. 2022)

Richtig!


----------

